# From Roy Nelson to Brock Lesnar !!!!



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right never done anything like this before so here we go !

For those that dont know im a semi pro mma fighter and i had my last fight on the 30th June (i won lol).

I restarted my training after a while off everything training and eating right and just enjoyed myself and reminded my family that im not just a miserable moody cnut :laugh:

The owner of my weights gym came to my fight and wanted to help me after with my training and nutrition and ive had him training me since then.

As well as getting a $hit load stronger ive been losing weight as i was a state lol

When i started my new training and diet in Augest i was 21.4 stone and as of this morning im..............18.2 stone !!!!!

Should also add im not on any gear and have never done a course of anything, except fat burners ages ago and i started dnp the other week.

So to what we all wanna see..........PICTURES lol

Here is me at about 21stone

Me now at 18stone 

Side on pics

Me at 21  Not great but the best side on shot as i never take pics of myself lol

Now at 18 

UPDATE !!! Pic of me now (Dec 2012)at 16stone 13lbs 

UPDATE !!! Pic of me (April 2013) at 14.12 

UPDATE !!! Pic of me (may 4th 2013) at 14.3st 

I know i dont look brilliant compared to the guys on here but ive never been that bothered about the way i look i was just bothered about being a good fighter.....until i had to have a fight in just shorts in front of hundreds of people and on a dvd lol.

So follow me as i lose more weight and get in better shape, get stronger and get better at fighting lol

Any help along the way and general input is very welcome !

And here we go !

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done buddy , and a beard :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done buddy , and a beard :thumbup1:


Haha cheers mate ! Seriously ive had a beard almost every day since i was about 18 !! I look so gay without it so i never shave just trim when it gets too thick lol, never been clean shaven though :thumb: all my strength comes from the warrior beard !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha yeah i know what you mean


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate ! Seriously ive had a beard almost every day since i was about 18 !! I look so gay without it so i never shave just trim when it gets too thick lol, never been clean shaven though :thumb: all my strength comes from the warrior beard !


Well Sampson,that's great losses. Im losing weight myself and its a great feeling seeing it fall off and noticing it yourself and not just going by what others say.

You're obviously doing something right so only advice I can give you is in regards to MMA. Go for the windmill punches,works every time.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

All the best warriors had beards mate FACT !!!!!! But the gods dont just let anyone have a complete one !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

like the beard. You look fking serious in that side on pic :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Well Sampson,that's great losses. Im losing weight myself and its a great feeling seeing it fall off and noticing it yourself and not just going by what others say.
> 
> You're obviously doing something right so only advice I can give you is in regards to MMA. Go for the windmill punches,works every time.


Haha my hair isnt normally that long just the beard but i was going for the rocky 4 look lol. Cheers dude hope your weight keeps falling off as well ! Windmills are awesome mate haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> like the beard. You look fking serious in that side on pic :thumbup1:


Cheers mate ! Yeah its funny what the thought of getting ko'd in front of your mum and dad will do to you haha. When i stepped into the cage he wouldnt look at me so i didnt take my eyes off him and he only looked at me for a split second during that stare down so i knew i had a little mental edge on him


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

http://www.sugarrays.co.uk/shop/adidas_power_perfect-ii-weightlifting-shoe.html

Wanna ask the mrs for these as a xmas present, anyone got experiance with them in terms of sizing ? Wondered if i need a size bigger/smaller/same as trainers ??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Anyone ??


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> http://www.sugarrays.co.uk/shop/adidas_power_perfect-ii-weightlifting-shoe.html
> 
> Wanna ask the mrs for these as a xmas present, anyone got experiance with them in terms of sizing ? Wondered if i need a size bigger/smaller/same as trainers ??


I got a pair, wouldn't squat without them.

Same as you I train MMA and my legs always seem tight, couldn't do a proper squat until I got them, highly recommend them.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Good thread mate and good luck. Subd!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

strongr said:


> I got a pair, wouldn't squat without them.
> 
> Same as you I train MMA and my legs always seem tight, couldn't do a proper squat until I got them, highly recommend them.


Wicked ! Cheers mate, how you found the sizing ? Order same size as trainers yeah ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chelios said:


> Good thread mate and good luck. Subd!


Cheers buddy ! :thumb:


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah just same size as trainers, you want them very snug with those thin ankle socks, the less chance of your feet moving in them that way


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Good work mate. Muay Thai training is very intense though so if you had a decent diet which I bet you didn't you'd be as fit as anything bro.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Yeah its funny what the thought of getting ko'd in front of your mum and dad will do to you haha. When i stepped into the cage he wouldnt look at me so i didnt take my eyes off him and he only looked at me for a split second during that stare down so i knew i had a little mental edge on him


I think many would be looking a little sheepish knowing the size of you and the risk that your about the beat the sh1t out of them lol.

Best of luck with this.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

dont know about brock lesner, more like grizzly adams !

Well done dude. Got any vids of fights ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Wicked ! Cheers mate, how you found the sizing ? Order same size as trainers yeah ?


a size smaller i think matey .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think many would be looking a little sheepish knowing the size of you and the risk that your about the beat the sh1t out of them lol.
> 
> Best of luck with this.


Haha cheers mate lol, he wasnt a small guy i'll try and find a pic of him.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> dont know about brock lesner, more like grizzly adams !
> 
> Well done dude. Got any vids of fights ?


Haha ive been called that a few times lol. Yeah i'll dig it out mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> a size smaller i think matey .


Cheers bro !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Haha ive been called that a few times lol. Yeah i'll dig it out mate


Nice one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when you gonna pop over to ministry for a beasting


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice man, good loss so far, and nice bear mines coming along nicely


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> when you gonna pop over to ministry for a beasting


Haha when you train ? Think its only fair if you do 9 x 3min rounds of pad work like i had to the other night lol :lol:


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

@jon-kent I take it you was heavyweight what weight do you want to get to ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> nice man, good loss so far, and nice bear mines coming along nicely


Cheers thanks mate getting there ! Good luck with the growing !





I rest my case !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

strongr said:


> @jon-kent I take it you was heavyweight what weight do you want to get to ?


Yes mate im a heavyweight, would like to fight at LHW as guys like rampage,griffin all cut from about 17 stone ish


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

strongr said:


> Yeah just same size as trainers, you want them very snug with those thin ankle socks, the less chance of your feet moving in them that way


Cheers mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha when you train ? Think its only fair if you do 9 x 3min rounds of pad work like i had to the other night lol :lol:


dude i`ll break the pads 

train on a night time but i work weekends so can train whenever .

i`ll beast you on the strongman stuff see what you can do lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers thanks mate getting there ! Good luck with the growing !
> 
> View attachment 102435
> 
> ...


you missed one :whistling:

View attachment 102437


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Good work mate. Muay Thai training is very intense though so if you had a decent diet which I bet you didn't you'd be as fit as anything bro.


Yeah my weights and diet were sh1t mate (as u can see lol), im a totally different animal now lol, the me now would beat the fcuk out of the me back then ! Cant wait to get back in there and test my new body out lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> dude i`ll break the pads
> 
> train on a night time but i work weekends so can train whenever .
> 
> i`ll beast you on the strongman stuff see what you can do lol


Ok mate cool cheers ! Def get down before xmas !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> you missed one :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 102437


Haha you also have a glorious beard sir !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you also have a glorious beard sir !


i dont show everyone my beard


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> i dont show everyone my beard


I do :lol: i like lesser men to see it and them wishing they could grow more than just stubble under there nose haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i really need to grow my beard and shave my hair off


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i really need to grow my beard and shave my hair off


Do it mate ! My beard grows better than my hair so im gonna end up a upside down head soon ! :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i really need to grow my beard and shave my hair off


and take them fcuking sunglasses off inside


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye me too. MPB incoming. I grew it to about 4 inches long when i was at uni at 10stone but i looked like a crack head homeless guy. always keep the stubble going though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye me too. MPB incoming. I grew it to about 4 inches long when i was at uni at 10stone but i looked like a crack head homeless guy. always keep the stubble going though


Haha did you look like the crack head guy off that program scott was in :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha. You might rip me for being a skinny cnut but one (of many) reason im getting bigger is I cant go round with the bald head tom hanks in Philadelphia look!

that was aimed at Ewen btw


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ill see if i can find a pic off my facebook haha

edit they all seem to be respectable pics of me ;(


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The man !



Viking power lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd in mate, i love a good beard  i tanned mine off not long ago  miss the cvnt like lol, got a baby 1 atm but it comes in like fuk knows what on cycle!

whens ur next fight pencil'd in for?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> subd in mate, i love a good beard  i tanned mine off not long ago  miss the cvnt like lol, got a baby 1 atm but it comes in like fuk knows what on cycle!
> 
> whens ur next fight pencil'd in for?


Cheers mate :thumb: keep it growing mate !

Was meant to fight again this month but the people fcuked it up and moved it forward alot so i didnt have time to train enough as my rotator cuff was still fcuked. So not fighting till march now ! Pretty sh1t but im seeing it as plenty of time to get even better/fitter/stronger !


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

did you start straight into MMA or come up from another discipline?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> did you start straight into MMA or come up from another discipline?


No mate done martial arts since i was 5, started with karate then kickboxing then saw ufc 3 and moved onto muay thai,wrestling,bjj


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well today was my day off training so not alot happened today, had a mate round plastering my kitchen ceiling all day. So just been a call of duty day today lol. Just had some chilli i made last night and gonna get on the bike tonight for 30mins


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

30mins on the bike done !

My new poster by my bike, ignore the wall colour haha



Gonna watch the 13th warrior now and have a protein shake before bed.

"We forge our bodies in the fire of our will"


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

woww semi pro mma! niice! so have u eva turned super sayin and kamehameha'd anyone's ass?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> A POWER OF LOVE A FORCE FROM ABOVE CLEANING MY SOUL


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gotista said:


> woww semi pro mma! niice! so have u eva turned super sayin and kamehameha'd anyone's ass?!


Haha working on it mate ! My power level is over 9000 though :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

OVER 9000? grow your beard some more and go ssj3 on their asses

morning btw


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> OVER 9000? grow your beard some more and go ssj3 on their asses
> 
> morning btw


Haha yeah ! Liked being ssj2 but was gassing to quickly :laugh:

Morning buddy !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im a nerd i sometimes listen to the ssj3 music before leg days +_+


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

give me a shout if you fancy any padwork


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im a nerd i sometimes listen to the ssj3 music before leg days +_+


Haha thats wicked mate ! Im a nerd as well dont worry about it !

This is awesome !






Anyone know how to embed youtube videos on here ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> View attachment 102488
> 
> 
> give me a shout if you fancy any padwork


Awesome ! Arlovski was my hero at one point haha ! Got the same head as him just need the body to catch up lol.

Cheers mate i'll definatly take you up on that !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

on the quick reply next to the picture embed is a video reel you can link it through there!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Sorry about the apparent spam. That wasn't even supposed to go on this forum lol. Multitasking gone wrong.


No worries mate ! Thanks for reading anyway lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> It's inspiring. Keep up the good work :thumb:


Cheers mate thank you very much :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> on the quick reply next to the picture embed is a video reel you can link it through there!


Wicked cheers mate !

Another one of my hero's !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Today it was back and biceps.

My trainer wanted to change things up a bit and see where my muscular endurance was at, so every set on every exercise was gonna be 15 reps !

Started with pulldowns behind neck for 5 sets of 15

Then 5 sets of 15 infront of me

Then 3 sets of 15 on the seated row with 2 plates a side

Then 3 sets of 15 cable curls

And then 3 sets of 15 hammer curls.

Everything was done with a 45sec rest between sets so i was fcuked from all the reps i had to do plus having no time inbetween to rest !

Another 30mins on the bike tonight (wanna go for a run but its legs tomorrow and dont want to sap any strength out of them)

And i weigh myself tomorrow to see how much ive lost this week !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

30mins on bike done !

All there is to do now is weigh in tomorrow morning and then legs !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My nightly quote lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Some volume on your back how we're ur bis when u started, fked? Lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Right never done anything like this before so here we go !
> 
> For those that dont know im a semi pro mma fighter and i had my last fight on the 30th June (i won lol).
> 
> ...


Good luck to ya mate, doing well so far, I Used to be 18 stone and now 3 years later I'm 12 stone..

I know how it feels to loose weight.. Stick to it and keep it up, MMA is a brilliant way to loose weight so your sorted with your cardio ha!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Some volume on your back how we're ur bis when u started, fked? Lol


Yeah i know mate lol my biceps were fcuked after the behind the necks lol could hardly move the dumbells for hammers lol. Gets me used to working through my arms pumping up though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Good luck to ya mate, doing well so far, I Used to be 18 stone and now 3 years later I'm 12 stone..
> 
> I know how it feels to loose weight.. Stick to it and keep it up, MMA is a brilliant way to loose weight so your sorted with your cardio ha!


Fcuking hell mate that is incredible !! I'll be happy even getting to 16 half lol. Cheers mate keep popping back for my training,pictures,beards and warrior qoutes haha


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate that is incredible !! I'll be happy even getting to 16 half lol. Cheers mate keep popping back for my training,pictures,beards and warrior qoutes haha


Yeah I see you on quite a few post normally anyways so ill jump back n forth.. Btw I lost a lot of fat by stopping bread/fizzy drinks/crisps..

Stretch marks r a bastard hahah


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I see you on quite a few post normally anyways so ill jump back n forth.. Btw I lost a lot of fat by stopping bread/fizzy drinks/crisps..
> 
> Stretch marks r a bastard hahah


Thats a point i havnt posted my diet up haha, ive got a set up diet to stick to anyway mate so havnt been having bread,fizzy or crisps (except cheat day of course lol)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Oh yeah and ive already got stretch marks so fcuk knows what i'll look like soon, like a tiger attack victim lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Thats a point i havnt posted my diet up haha, ive got a set up diet to stick to anyway mate so havnt been having bread,fizzy or crisps (except cheat day of course lol)


Yeah put up your diet mate.. Obvs your a lot bigger than me but I'm on 300-330g Protein, 100g Carbs, 80g Fats per day.. Meat sources: Steak,fish,chicken,turkey,mince..

Carbs:Brown Rice, low gi veggies.. Fats: Peanut butter,nuts,oil

7 meals a day, 3 are Shakes that have low carbs with high protein..

I've been on this diet for about 4 weeks, never been this strict before.. I've lost fat noticably visually, added mass too and strenght up..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Oh yeah and ive already got stretch marks so fcuk knows what i'll look like soon, like a tiger attack victim lol


Forgot to add my OATS with golden syrup(oats so simple premade ones) taste the nuts


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah put up your diet mate.. Obvs your a lot bigger than me but I'm on 300-330g Protein, 100g Carbs, 80g Fats per day.. Meat sources: Steak,fish,chicken,turkey,mince..
> 
> Carbs:Brown Rice, low gi veggies.. Fats: Peanut butter,nuts,oil
> 
> ...


Right

Meal 1 - protein shake with oats added

Meal 2 (pwo) - protein shake with oats

Meal 3 - chicken,brown rice, brocolli

Meal 4 - cashew nuts, blueberries (big handfull of each)

Meal 5- same as meal 3

Meal 6 - shake before bed

Thats my daily diet


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Forgot to add my OATS with golden syrup(oats so simple premade ones) taste the nuts


Once in a while i'll have them with a scoop of protein mixed in with it


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Right
> 
> Meal 1 - protein shake with oats added
> 
> ...


I would have the meal 1 shake, meal 2 oats/skimmed milk about an hour later, have the second shake Post work out.. Mix it up a bit and get a pre workout drink I'd recommend Craze its amazing lol. Good effort with the rest of the diet mate, I have a cheat day EVERY 10 days which ill use a carb loading day as I loveeeeeee my carbs like any other fat kid at heart ha!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> I would have the meal 1 shake, meal 2 oats/skimmed milk about an hour later, have the second shake Post work out.. Mix it up a bit and get a pre workout drink I'd recommend Craze its amazing lol. Good effort with the rest of the diet mate, I have a cheat day EVERY 10 days which ill use a carb loading day as I loveeeeeee my carbs like any other fat kid at heart ha!


Cheers mate ! Im having a cheat day every sunday (and a little bit sat tbh lol) but its still coming off, once it slows down i'll have to behave more lol. Did you use any gear mate or fat burners ?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Im having a cheat day every sunday (and a little bit sat tbh lol) but its still coming off, once it slows down i'll have to behave more lol. Did you use any gear mate or fat burners ?


If I'm honest, I was nieve at first wanting to build muscle and strenght like any other newb at the gym, I started with a couple DBOL cycle which done nothing to help me just strenghten me up but my diet was so rubbish back then it didn't help none.. If I could bring myself to jab I would go for a Test based cycle with Primo and Masteron to loose weight and build a lean.. But no what's got me where I am today is a good mentality, strong will power for myself and my goals and maybe an ECA stack or 2  ECA is mad mate, 10 weeks straight I done and lost 2 stone haha! Not recommended for this time period, I know but being young and depressed.. You can imagine where I'm going with this!

I would say ECA will drop fat off you like crazy..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> If I'm honest, I was nieve at first wanting to build muscle and strenght like any other newb at the gym, I started with a couple DBOL cycle which done nothing to help me just strenghten me up but my diet was so rubbish back then it didn't help none.. If I could bring myself to jab I would go for a Test based cycle with Primo and Masteron to loose weight and build a lean.. But no what's got me where I am today is a good mentality, strong will power for myself and my goals and maybe an ECA stack or 2  ECA is mad mate, 10 weeks straight I done and lost 2 stone haha! Not recommended for this time period, I know but being young and depressed.. You can imagine where I'm going with this!
> 
> I would say ECA will drop fat off you like crazy..


Haha awesome mate, i cant bring myself to jab either :sad: so now your 12 stone you bulking back up a bit ?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha awesome mate, i cant bring myself to jab either :sad: so now your 12 stone you bulking back up a bit ?


Well I want a 6pack cos I've always hated before fat lol so I'm trying to Lean Bulk atm while loose BF so good cardio and good diet, high protein and heavy compound sessions.. Getting there.. By summer I want to be 90-95kg pure muscle at around 8-10%BF, I'm around 14% atm.. Last bit is always the hardest to loose man! I want to be a bit bigger than fitness model size, I'm a 31" waist atm and I know I can loose 3/4" off of that from fat.. So I have a great benefit from my dads side having a small waist lol which I'm greatful for  and a big back from my mums said who are all 6.2+.. Ha I'm looking to enter a fitness model comp in 2 years, that's my goal!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Well I want a 6pack cos I've always hated before fat lol so I'm trying to Lean Bulk atm while loose BF so good cardio and good diet, high protein and heavy compound sessions.. Getting there.. By summer I want to be 90-95kg pure muscle at around 8-10%BF, I'm around 14% atm.. Last bit is always the hardest to loose man! I want to be a bit bigger than fitness model size, I'm a 31" waist atm and I know I can loose 3/4" off of that from fat.. So I have a great benefit from my dads side having a small waist lol which I'm greatful for  and a big back from my mums said who are all 6.2+.. Ha I'm looking to enter a fitness model comp in 2 years, that's my goal!


Cool ! What waist was you at 18 stone ? Have you still not got abs even though your 12 stone ?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cool ! What waist was you at 18 stone ? Have you still not got abs even though your 12 stone ?


Like 38/40" waist I THINK, this was 5 years ago.. I got a pair of old G star jeans that are 38" waist knocking about sumwhere I found recently lol! I took that Craze at 4ish today and I can't sleep for sh!t!

Erm can see top 2 abs a bit and some saterious anteria but I think the slightly saggy skin tht I need to tone up is the issue along with BF..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Like 38/40" waist I THINK, this was 5 years ago.. I got a pair of old G star jeans that are 38" waist knocking about sumwhere I found recently lol! I took that Craze at 4ish today and I can't sleep for sh!t!
> 
> Erm can see top 2 abs a bit and some saterious anteria but I think the slightly saggy skin tht I need to tone up is the issue along with BF..


Cool im down to a 38 i think, yeah did wonder about saggy skin lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cool im down to a 38 i think, yeah did wonder about saggy skin lol


Yeah I've been told by several PTs and BBers to just do cardio and eventually it will tighten etc.. Good going mate, get that waist down and lats up!

My moto: less talk, more chalk!

:thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Oh thats alright then, haha nice saying. Hopefully i do half as well as you mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BOOM !



Know its a sh1t picture but it says 17.13 ! Last week i was 18.2. Cant remember the last time i saw 17 on the scales haha


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> BOOM !
> 
> View attachment 102601
> 
> ...


NICE mate, I weight myself before cardio today and again after cardio.. It went down by .2 of a kg LOL mental!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

thats some good weight loss, so the majority of your training being mma/cardio related?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> BOOM !
> 
> View attachment 102601
> 
> ...


good effort mate :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Right
> 
> Meal 1 - protein shake with oats added
> 
> ...


if i may hand out some of my terrible oppinions  ...too many shakes imo mate

and id take oats out ur PWO shake mate....have dextrose or a mars bar instead lol (something fast absorbing) or just whey on its own.

meal 4 needs a protein source.....not a shake lol.

whats in ur pre bed shake?

.....or just ignore this post i u feel u want too :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> NICE mate, I weight myself before cardio today and again after cardio.. It went down by .2 of a kg LOL mental!!


Haha cheers mate, yeah i know its crazy aint it !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good job m8


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> thats some good weight loss, so the majority of your training being mma/cardio related?


Cheers mate, no at the mo my training is weights with cardio (bike or run) every night, mma is tuesday night and fri night (obviously ramps up to most nights mma closer to a fight). Getting in better shape has been my main goal so have put mma behind weights until jan then it turns into more mma as im fighting in march.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> if i may hand out some of my terrible oppinions  ...too many shakes imo mate
> 
> and id take oats out ur PWO shake mate....have dextrose or a mars bar instead lol (something fast absorbing) or just whey on its own.
> 
> ...


Of course mate i said at the beginning all advice very welcome ! Plus you look like you know your onions lol :wink:

"The mind is like a parachute, it works best when its open"

Cheers for the help mate, before bed shake is just a normal shake on its own (i use musclepharm at the mo)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> good job m8


Cheers mr Stathem haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Of course mate i said at the beginning all advice very welcome ! Plus you look like you know your onions lol :wink:
> 
> "The mind is like a parachute, it works best when its open"
> 
> Cheers for the help mate, before bed shake is just a normal shake on its own (i use musclepharm at the mo)


id have it with some fats mate to slow digestion.....a few eggs would be ideal


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> id have it with some fats mate to slow digestion.....a few eggs would be ideal


Cheers mate i'll get some eggs !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Legs was today !

Started off with squats, 5 sets of 20reps. Only used a plate a side but went super deep on every rep and my legs were pumped after a few sets.

Then lunges onto stairs while holding a plate in each hand, had to do 15 on a high step, then 15 onto the step below then 15 reps normally along the floor. 4 sets of that !

Then 1 set of hack squats for 30 reps with a plate a side going deep.

Legs were fcuked big time after woulds !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

will follow this, started mma too, and bit lost with getting the training right, good luck...some great results so far...although is that from shaving the beard?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Very well done mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> will follow this, started mma too, and bit lost with getting the training right, good luck...some great results so far...although is that from shaving the beard?


Cheers mate ! No i'll never shave the beard ! I trimmed it and its almost back to man thickness now lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> Very well done mate!


Cheers buddy !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheat day !!!

Just had a glass of coke then a cup of tea with some cookies dunked in it !

Round the parents house later for dinner and loads of home made cakes/biscuits lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

All the best mate !

Wats you MMA stats ?

Got any vids ?

I use to love mma and train 6 times a week at Pancrase London always did wane fight intill i was told i need to drop to 70kg's lol then i gave up and never looked back :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

reza85 said:


> All the best mate !
> 
> Wats you MMA stats ?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate !

You mean my record ? Im semi pro and undefeated at 1-0 :lol: (come march i'll be 2-0)

After my 1st bjj comp (was back training 3 weeks) i was 5th in the uk in my division

Yeah i'll sort you a vid out mate !

Haha cool man ! Im cutting down to a lower weightclass at the mo so hopefully i'll be a monster instead of just average lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate !
> 
> You mean my record ? Im semi pro and undefeated at 1-0 :lol: (come march i'll be 2-0)
> 
> ...


On the subject of MMA.. My best pal is ranked 8th in UK for Judo he's only 19 at 120kg lool going for olympics in 2016.. Bit of a unit lol..

Just hit gym HARD feelings FKED but Fresh lol  I just started ECA stack aswell shud drop off now!!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

reza85 said:


> All the best mate !
> 
> Wats you MMA stats ?
> 
> ...


I used to train at Pancrase , that was years ago ... You must know Jimmy Paige ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Evening buddy hope your well .

Are you doing week nights ds work ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Evening buddy hope your well .
> 
> Are you doing week nights ds work ?


Alright mate im good you ?

No mate normally just the usual fri sat night stuff ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Evening all !

Trainings been changed up this week as my strength was starting to plateau a bit so im having a bit of a rest from weights for a week and getting beasted on my cardio everyday now :sad:

Today i did a warm up walk on the treadmill then my trainer put the incline on top whack (level 12 i think) and put the speed up till i felt like i needed to run BUT i wasnt allowed to run or hold on so i had to walk like fcuk wihile holding my hands up in my guard for 3mins and then rested for 45secs and repeat, and i ended up being in so much pain i forgot how many sets he made me do lol but i was on it over 20mins !

Then onto the rower on full resistance and i had to row 500m as quick as i could but my legs were like jelly from the treadmill so it ended up taking me about 1:50mins then i had 30secs rest and had to try and beat my 1st time !....... I didnt lol, took me just over 2:00mins then my 3rd set i managed it in about 1:55 so i beat my 2nd time but couldnt beat the 1st lol.

And that was me done ! And i was fcuking done lol. Training will ramp up towards the end of the week so god knows what he'll have me doing !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dinner time !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate im good you ?
> 
> No mate normally just the usual fri sat night stuff ?


Yeah not bad ta matey .

Im after a bit of week night work only weds or Thursday really as I'm too lazy to do the 9-5 bd I just want 3 nights a week lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> On the subject of MMA.. My best pal is ranked 8th in UK for Judo he's only 19 at 120kg lool going for olympics in 2016.. Bit of a unit lol..
> 
> Just hit gym HARD feelings FKED but Fresh lol  I just started ECA stack aswell shud drop off now!!


Cool mate ! I trained with some of the uk judo team a while ago, never done any judo before so it was a painfull day haha

Luckily they couldnt punch or kick so when it was my turn it was all good :laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> I used to train at Pancrase , that was years ago ... You must know Jimmy Paige ?


Pancrase London in bethnal green ?

No cant recall the name mate ?

Yea it was years ago i left about 6 months b4 Jess left for america then when he came back i went down Gym box for a few months.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah not bad ta matey .
> 
> Im after a bit of week night work only weds or Thursday really as I'm too lazy to do the 9-5 bd I just want 3 nights a week lol


Yeah i know what you mean mate ! Ive just been made head doorman at my place so if i ever need more guys i'll def ask you mate ! You all badged up ? (The robbing cnuts)


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cool mate ! I trained with some of the uk judo team a while ago, never done any judo before so it was a painfull day haha
> 
> Luckily they couldnt punch or kick so when it was my turn it was all good :laugh:


haha

his names Scott Turner..

Might have come across him..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> haha
> 
> his names Scott Turner..
> 
> Might have come across him..


Dont think so mate would have remembered someone younger and bigger than me :thumbdown: haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know what you mean mate ! Ive just been made head doorman at my place so if i ever need more guys i'll def ask you mate ! You all badged up ? (The robbing cnuts)


Yeah all gtg I'm over at tonbridge Fri sat night was over in crowbourgh cross near t wells but the place was condemned , new owner got us in to scare the sh1t out of the old clients but she's shut the place to refurb so last my 3rd night


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah all gtg I'm over at tonbridge Fri sat night was over in crowbourgh cross near t wells but the place was condemned , new owner got us in to scare the sh1t out of the old clients but she's shut the place to refurb so last my 3rd night


Cool mate ! I know a guy who runs a club in tonbridge Bahram is his name ?? Haha yeah my club has shut a few times to refurb


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Cool mate ! I know a guy who runs a club in tonbridge Bahram is his name ?? Haha yeah my club has shut a few times to refurb


Sounds like SOS ? I'm at mojos good place to work really .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Sounds like SOS ? I'm at mojos good place to work really .


Dunno where he runs mate just know he does it, dont really know tonbridge, my place is easy enough now, used to be a right sh1t hole though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno where he runs mate just know he does it, dont really know tonbridge, my place is easy enough now, used to be a right sh1t hole though lol


Big guys with beards scare people lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Big guys with beards scare people lol


So they fcuking should mate !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So today was the same cardio workout as yesterday :sad: except after the treadmil walking almost run drills i had to get off and get into a plank position but with my hands on the treadmill, then the treadmill was turned on a slow speed and i had to walk my hands along while holding the plank, it was fcuking horrible and couldnt hold it for even 30 secs ! And i did a few sets on that. Then onto the rower for 3 sets of 500m sprints.

Back there again tonight for a pad session with my boxing coach so will try and get it video'd and put on here for you lot !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ah the old treadmil walking on hands , brilliant for shoulders not so brilliant for us fatties


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> So today was the same cardio workout as yesterday :sad: except after the treadmil walking almost run drills i had to get off and get into a plank position but with my hands on the treadmill, then the treadmill was turned on a slow speed and i had to walk my hands along while holding the plank, it was fcuking horrible and couldnt hold it for even 30 secs ! And i did a few sets on that. Then onto the rower for 3 sets of 500m sprints.
> 
> Back there again tonight for a pad session with my boxing coach so will try and get it video'd and put on here for you lot !


Sounds brilliant, taking you to failure will help in every aspect to better yourself mentally, physically and fat loss  yous seen that film 'here comes the BOOM' ? Looks so funny!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> ah the old treadmil walking on hands , brilliant for shoulders not so brilliant for us fatties


Haha mate it was horrible doing it at 18stone cant imagine being 21stone again and trying it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Sounds brilliant, taking you to failure will help in every aspect to better yourself mentally, physically and fat loss  yous seen that film 'here comes the BOOM' ? Looks so funny!


Yeah i know mate lol just sh1t while its happening lol. Only seen trailers coz all copies online are sh1t quility. Looks funny tho !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weigh in today !!!!

Last week i was 17.13

And this morning !



17.7 !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

2 weeks ago on the left and this morning on right



Cant see any difference but its obviously coming off somewhere lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

it will be coming off legs arms butt face top of chest first i would of thought. keep measuring and keep a record! Doing good mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> it will be coming off legs arms butt face top of chest first i would of thought. keep measuring and keep a record! Doing good mate!


Lol everywhere except them fcuking love handles haha.

Cheers mate means alot :thumb: Havnt measured myself but i know my work trousers were a 40" waist and i couldnt do them up and needed a belt to hold them onto me lol. Now i do them up and there so baggy i still need the belt but to hold them up this time lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mate my love handles have only just started to go after like 2 years of half asses training :s lol. we will all get there in the end


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> mate my love handles have only just started to go after like 2 years of half asses training :s lol. we will all get there in the end


Haha yeah mate def !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Great loss so far mate, I have been training MMA last 6 weeks, I come from a boxing background, and did a few months BJJ last year. Im really enjoying it, and have been injury free so far.
> 
> I around the same weight your were in your first photo, looking to fight in 2013, but want to get down to 17-18 stone, then down to LHW.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy :thumb :Cool mate hope you stay injury free for a while ! Lol

Im 6"2 mate, my meal plan is knocking about somewhere on here i'll check mate


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Making progress mate well done! Keep it up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers mate !!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Im 6"1, so were was very similar, hopefully will be again soon when I lose a few stone! Found the meal plan, cheers mate!
> 
> How long you been training MMA for?


Yeah go for it mate ! Hope it helps !

Ive done mma for a few years now mate but done martial arts my whole life

You dont look that heavy in your avi mate ? You obviously hold the weight alot better than i did hahah


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> That's an old photo, put on about 5 stone snice then
> 
> Going to get it burned off tho, really fired up for MMA.


It'll come off mate ! Just time !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Im sure it will buddy, cheers!!!
> 
> How did you win your fight? Any vids?


Won by desicion so not the way i wanted to win but a wins a win lol. Ended every round with almost getting a submission so another 30secs and i would have got the tap :crying:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got a foam roller today to try and help with my recovery. Its got a chart of different positions and tried most of them, some were agony lol. Anyone got a website or info on ways to get more out of it and different positions ??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

And feel horrible and stuffed from the cheat day ! Got a few slices of pizza left that i'll have to smash before bed lol at least i'll feel strong tomorrow though haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@ewen

Got any tips on the foam roller mate ? What do you do on it ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I use it as a self massage its hard to hit some areas so balancing is a bastard at times , its either yoga or pilates its used in so have a YouTube , all you do is roll yourself over it trying to get the full length of a muscle .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> I use it as a self massage its hard to hit some areas so balancing is a bastard at times , its either yoga or pilates its used in so have a YouTube , all you do is roll yourself over it trying to get the full length of a muscle .


Cheers buddy, i was rolling about on it, some positions were killing (rolling along the outside of my leg and then the front of my shin) but i mostly didnt really feel alot apart from that ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I like them but I'm not sure pressing the muscle onto bone is a good idea lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha yeah i suppose so mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back on the weights today. Shoulders !

Wanted to keep it light with loads of reps to warm back into it

Db shoulder press 5 x 20 :sad:

Upright rows 5 x 20

Side lats 5 x 20 (ended up struggling to move the 5kg db on my last set !)

Shoulders were fcuked !!! Gonna go for a run tonight to test my lighter body lol. Running at 21st was no fun !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

And gonna roll about on the foam roller in a bit as well lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Only fitting its here lol

1000th !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

enjoy the adult lounge see you next year lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> enjoy the adult lounge see you next year lol


You in there mate ? I applied but its not showing yet ? :crying:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gold need only apply lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Gold need only apply lol


Oh yeah lol, sure i read somewhere its based on votes so takes a while !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Na Katy or Lorian just have too accept. U get to see weemans willy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha ah i see lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

How's weight loss looking??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> How's weight loss looking??


Good thanks mate,

Had a sh1t week last week ! Just didnt feel like training/eating right (i did though) and just felt like crap. So i didnt update this either as i couldnt be bothered lol.

Felt better this week so far, just got in from a good boxing session and had a bit recorded so will put it up in here when its uploaded !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wondered where you been hope your well .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Wondered where you been hope your well .


Yeah im good mate, just trained/dieted really hard since july and think it all caught up with me last week ! Strength stopped going up,wasnt recovering that well and was even getting out of breath inbetween sets ! So having a week off over xmas and just going to sit in front of the tv covered in different wrappers :lol:

How you doing mate ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bit of pad work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=AlFKpbYoSH4

Fcuking about at the end with a bit of Mayweather pad work lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright dude .

hey your not so bad at pad work


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> alright dude .
> 
> hey your not so bad at pad work


Haha cheers mate :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate :laugh:


just left you a youtube comment


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> just left you a youtube comment


Lol its not on there yet i'll keep checking lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Lol its not on there yet i'll keep checking lol


its not showing up on my end either strange lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> its not showing up on my end either strange lol


Might take a while i dunno lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> just left you a youtube comment


Still no comment on there mate ?? Was it a pic of you in the woods and youtube banned it haha:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You been looking at my chopper


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha couldnt help it mate ! The fcuking thing came out of nowhere :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Impressive bit of kit


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning as it was pretty much my last day of training for a few days now until after xmas and......



BOOM !!!

Was 17.8 two weeks ago !

Get them fcuking mince pies ready lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Weighed myself this morning as it was pretty much my last day of training for a few days now until after xmas and......
> 
> View attachment 104756
> 
> ...


Some serious weight shifted mate! Well done!! If u stuff over xmas I guarentee you'll put a lot on lol! Keep cardio up, running in the morning or summin if ur not going gym.. Keep it moving mate you don't wna come out in 2 weeks n put half a stone back on ay!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Some serious weight shifted mate! Well done!! If u stuff over xmas I guarentee you'll put a lot on lol! Keep cardio up, running in the morning or summin if ur not going gym.. Keep it moving mate you don't wna come out in 2 weeks n put half a stone back on ay!!


Cheers mate ! Lol yeah i know, got some fat burners to take during my days off to help a bit and will get some runs in. Check a page back theres some vids of me training !


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Lol yeah i know, got some fat burners to take during my days off to help a bit and will get some runs in. Check a page back theres some vids of me training !


Ok ill have a look.. Do you get drug tested for anything??

I can get you some seriously good fat burners.. Only live in essex so can meet you half way if you want some.. Won't be making no money, purely coz I was you to do as well as you can coz I know how hard it is to loose weight...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Ok ill have a look.. Do you get drug tested for anything??
> 
> I can get you some seriously good fat burners.. Only live in essex so can meet you half way if you want some.. Won't be making no money, purely coz I was you to do as well as you can coz I know how hard it is to loose weight...


No dont get drug tested until pro...witch is a shame because the hw scene in the uk is just polish blokes geared up to the eye balls by the look of it lol

I'll PM you mate cheers !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Braving bluewater tomorrow morning :sad: might treat myself to a pretzel lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive decided have a few month off, especially over xmas......well done for sticking to it mate, chuffed for you!

its fcuking hard mate so keep at it! you will reep the rewards

if you have enough determination stay away from food/beer then fight will be easy mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> No dont get drug tested until pro...witch is a shame because the hw scene in the uk is just polish blokes geared up to the eye balls by the look of it lol
> 
> I'll PM you mate cheers !


oh so i might be ok for a few tear ups


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> Ive decided have a few month off, especially over xmas......well done for sticking to it mate, chuffed for you!
> 
> its fcuking hard mate so keep at it! you will reep the rewards
> 
> if you have enough determination stay away from food/beer then fight will be easy mate


Im gonna have a week off because i think my next fight is march 2nd. Dont drink anyway so thats easy lol

Cheers mate ! Check my training vids a page back !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> oh so i might be ok for a few tear ups


Yeah mate lol !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate lol !


what you laughing at 

just coz im fat weak and slow :lol:

but i have a beard :blink:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> what you laughing at
> 
> just coz im fat weak and slow :lol:
> 
> but i have a beard :blink:


Haha once i move down you could be champ mate :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha once i move down you could be champ mate :lol:


Haha well I'll swap you I'll be super heavyweight champ and you can be one of the strongest novice strongmen in the UK , sounds fair my 4th for your pie eating belt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha well I'll swap you I'll be super heavyweight champ and you can be one of the strongest novice strongmen in the UK , sounds fair my 4th for your pie eating belt


Haha when i get bored of getting punched in the face and you get bored of being strong we'll swap ! :thumbup1:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

chuck a featherweight in the mix lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> chuck a featherweight in the mix lol


Haha get some mince pies inside ya mate ! You go up a few weights and i'll go down haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

All ready to smash in the new year lol !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got in from walking the dog, i wore my elevation training mask and by the time i got home from going round the block i felt like i was under water and drowning ! You really have to fight the urge to rip it off and breath properly and try to recover while leaving it on ! When you do finally take it off your lungs feel super charged though !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had twitching legs in bed all last night, my bodies way of telling me its had enough of doing nothing and wants to kick something lol. Cant wait to start back on monday !!! UFC sat night will definatly get me in the mood to start training again anyway lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers guys !!!

Took my new shaker and a scoop of cherry bakewell to work with me, only had it with water but first off the smell was amazing ! (it really smelt like i had just put a real bakewell in the shaker). And the taste was awesome as well (cant wait to try it with milk).

For anyone who still hasnt tried it because your not sure just buy a 'normal flavour' and use my code for a free sample of bakewell !!

Big thanks to @TheProteinWorks


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just put a album of pics from my fight on my profile !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just finished breakfast !



@ewen how long should my super pizza strength last ? :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Just finished breakfast !
> 
> View attachment 106039
> 
> ...


12 hours as a natty mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha awesome mate ! Cant waste it i'll have to go out and look for battle ! :lol:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

what weight are you at now mate , in kgs ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> what weight are you at now mate , in kgs ?


Just before xmas i was 108kg now im just over 114kg but it'll start coming off again when i restart my training on monday lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

"Nobody cared who i was before i put on the mask"



Fcuk me even just sitting here with this on is hard ! Cant wait to get on a treadmill or rower and start doing HIIT with it on :crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mines better
View attachment 106057


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> mines better
> View attachment 106057


Haha thats fcuking brilliant mate !

If we swapped masks would you die in your sleep ? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha thats fcuking brilliant mate !
> 
> If we swapped masks would you die in your sleep ? :lol:


yes my wife would kill me i snore bad lol

i bought a gas mask off ebay for a tenner a while back just havent had balls to wear it in gym yet lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lol cool ! Dunno how much resistance it'll give you but my 1 on the 2nd to highest setting feels like im being choked lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Lol cool ! Dunno how much resistance it'll give you but my 1 on the 2nd to highest setting feels like im being choked lol


i packed the holes full of used johnnys lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> i packed the holes full of used johnnys lol


Hahaha you sick cnut


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers for the youtube sub Ewen ! Subbed you back ! Tell your cameraman (women) to hold the phone the other way round lol, fcuked my neck watching your latest squat video :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers for the youtube sub Ewen ! Subbed you back ! Tell your cameraman (women) to hold the phone the other way round lol, fcuked my neck watching your latest squat video :laugh:


haha yeah shes a bit think my regular guy was getting his bum finger blasted lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha yeah shes a bit think my regular guy was getting his bum finger blasted lol


A worthy excuse ! Lol

How the fcuk have you got that flash sig ? I cant even put a proper link to my journal in mine lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thinking of buying this myself for my morning cardio for my competition preps doing 2 bodybuilding shows in april if everything goes to plan. And i read from what youv posted that it seems very effective


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thinking of buying this myself for my morning cardio for my competition preps doing 2 bodybuilding shows in april if everything goes to plan. And i read from what youv posted that it seems very effective


Mate just sitting on the xbox with it on is hard work :laugh: it definatly works at getting your lungs stronger !!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Mate just sitting on the xbox with it on is hard work :laugh: it definatly works at getting your lungs stronger !!


Well what im thinking since its takes so much more effort to breath with it on is that, your body works harder and you burn more calories & increases your red blood cell count , its exactly like doing cardio at several thousand feet above sea level thats what it was made for i believe


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Well what im thinking since its takes so much more effort to breath with it on is that, your body works harder and you burn more calories & increases your red blood cell count , its exactly like doing cardio at several thousand feet above sea level thats what it was made for i believe


Yes mate its like training on a mountain, the mask comes with loads of different nossles to attach at the front to change how high up you are, im on the 2nd to highest setting and struggle to breathe ! Talking is not worth trying while wearing it lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Yes mate its like training on a mountain, the mask comes with loads of different nossles to attach at the front to change how high up you are, im on the 2nd to highest setting and struggle to breathe ! Talking is not worth trying while wearing it lol


thinking of buying it myself as i said cause first of you look like Bane from Batman second its supposed to be bloody effective


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> thinking of buying it myself as i said cause first of you look like Bane from Batman second its supposed to be bloody effective


Haha yeah mate ! You can even get different covers to go on them ! And they just brought out a bane cover !!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah mate ! You can even get different covers to go on them ! And they just brought out a bane cover !!!!


lol at bane cover haha  But it is very tempting to get it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> lol at bane cover haha  But it is very tempting to get it


Do it mate !


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Mate just sitting on the xbox with it on is hard work :laugh: it definatly works at getting your lungs stronger !!


Haha nice one mate  how much did it set you back?? thinking i want one starting a cut and want to get my cardio fittness up a bit more as well


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well i asked the mrs for it for xmas :thumbup1: so cost me fcuk all lol. But it should be about £65-£70 ! So not cheap at all but its worth it if you really care or need good cardio !! If 1 of my fights is ever close hopefully it'll come down to who has the better cardio ! So im hoping it'll save me from a a$$ beating 1 day lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks bud  well good luck anyway


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Do it mate !


Ah okey then when i get paid i will buy the damn thing


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah okey then when i get paid i will buy the damn thing


Haha good man !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Barman said:


> Thanks bud  well good luck anyway


Cheers mate !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> A worthy excuse ! Lol
> 
> How the fcuk have you got that flash sig ? I cant even put a proper link to my journal in mine lol


Gotta send me pics of your lass Haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fancy a 4 some Haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Fancy a 4 some Haha


Haha dunno mate i reckon the dog would win :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha dunno mate i reckon the dog would win :lol:


Haha give the dog a bone lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha give the dog a bone lol


Haha he's a powerfull cnut mate !! He'll be the 1 doing the boning lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Inspirational cain highlight video ! With his early fights ive never seen


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Start back eating clean and training hard on monday !!!

Got my liquids sorted for my last weekend of fun eating !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DNP and T3 turned up this morning ! Ready for monday :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Also had a british UFC fighter tell me im looking good and my technique is really good after watching my pad work video :thumb:  :bounce:

Good motivation to take into training !!!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Also had a british UFC fighter tell me im looking good and my technique is really good after watching my pad work video :thumb:  :bounce:
> 
> Good motivation to take into training !!!


Any vids of your fights mate?

Also good luck with the DNP! Is there a specific weight you want to get down to?

Subbed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What's happening in here :whistling:

Afternoon mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Any vids of your fights mate?
> 
> Also good luck with the DNP! Is there a specific weight you want to get down to?
> 
> Subbed.


Yeah on my youtube channel ! Search kentronin to see my channel theres training vids and stuff as well.

Wanna get down to about 16 and under as i wanna fight at LHW (14.6st) so the more i lose naturally the easier the cut will be !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What's happening in here :whistling:
> 
> Afternoon mate


Haha alright mate ! Just waiting for my TPW delivery so i can go out and buy my last lot of junk food for the weekend !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha alright mate ! Just waiting for my TPW delivery so i can go out and buy my last lot of junk food for the weekend !


Good lad :beer:

What will the junk be!!?? Anything good lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad :beer:
> 
> What will the junk be!!?? Anything good lol


All i know so far is doughnuts ! Lol, i'll get up there then just go where my nose takes me lol, a big bag of some sort of crisps. I dont normally fcuk about on cheat days. You saw my picture of my liquids for the weekend so thats sorted !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> All i know so far is doughnuts ! Lol, i'll get up there then just go where my nose takes me lol, a big bag of some sort of crisps. I dont normally fcuk about on cheat days. You saw my picture of my liquids for the weekend so thats sorted !


Pmsl, yes I did. Do you like monster?  :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, yes I did. Do you like monster?  :lol:


Haha i like all of them except relentless (its alright but not great lol) my fav is rockstar ! But a big pound shop sort of thing has just opened up near me that sells all the monster cans for £1 each so i send the mrs up there with a £10 to stock me up haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So after nearly 2 weeks of binge eating, no training and no dnp or any fat burners ive only put a stone on ! Thought it would be alot more.

Took this quickly this morning (at 17.13st)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha i like all of them except relentless (its alright but not great lol) my fav is rockstar ! But a big pound shop sort of thing has just opened up near me that sells all the monster cans for £1 each so i send the mrs up there with a £10 to stock me up haha


Bargain!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bargain!!


Exactly mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> So after nearly 2 weeks of binge eating, no training and no dnp or any fat burners ive only put a stone on ! Thought it would be alot more.
> 
> Took this quickly this morning (at 17.13st)
> 
> View attachment 106494


Nearly 5st on me pmsl!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nearly 5st on me pmsl!


Haha hopefully not for long mate ! Reckon i could cut from about 15 half maybe 16st so shouldnt have to lose a ton more ! Gotta keep my strength up as well !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got to keep strong to keep on doing this :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha hopefully not for long mate ! Reckon i could cut from about 15 half maybe 16st so shouldnt have to lose a ton more ! Gotta keep my strength up as well !


I'm sure you'll do what you intend to mate, easy when you know how


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you'll do what you intend to mate, easy when you know how


Yeah theres smaller guys in the ufc who cut 30lbs ! Then put it back on by the next morning ! LHW's like rampage,forrest griffin all walk about 17-18stone ish !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back from the $hit food run lol, here we go !



As you can see the yum yums didnt even get to hang about long enough for the picture before i opened them !

Now browsing just eat looking for dinner !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mmmm doughnuts


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Food of the gods mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Delivery just turned up !!! My TPW stash



And teamed up with all the protein i got for xmas



I should be good for a few months protein wise lol

Cheers to the guys @TheProteinWorks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Delivery just turned up !!! My TPW stash
> 
> View attachment 106513
> 
> ...


Nice stash!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nice stash!!


Now wheres yours :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Now wheres yours :laugh:


Pmsl.

This guy is a legend lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha pinyata !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Found a picture of my dad today that got taken at our gym on xmas eve ! Heres a bit of back story on him lol.

My dad is 68 or 69 (i can never remember lol) he's always liked weight lifting but only ever trained at home, he went to his first proper gym when he was 50 something. My dad has beat stomach cancer twice but from that and other complications from chemo and other illnesses he's left with about half a stomach and only 1 leg !

He trains hard as fcuk and is in good shape and is strong, he struggles to keep at 12stone as he's only got half a stomach he struggles to eat enough to put on weight (even a shake for lunch will ruin his appatite at dinner). And he still trains legs (or leg) once a week ! Lol.

Whenever im tired or getting beat up in training or im out at night running and cant be fcuking bothered its good to have something like this to think about to drive me on !

If im lucky ive got half the will and determination he has inside me !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Found a picture of my dad today that got taken at our gym on xmas eve ! Heres a bit of back story on him lol.
> 
> My dad is 68 or 69 (i can never remember lol) he's always liked weight lifting but only ever trained at home, he went to his first proper gym when he was 50 something. My dad has beat stomach cancer twice but from that and other complications from chemo and other illnesses he's left with about half a stomach and only 1 leg !
> 
> ...


Bless him, has a good set of guns on him mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bless him, has a good set of guns on him mate.


Haha yeah i know mate ! Ive never seen him pose before as he hates it and gets all shy :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah i know mate ! Ive never seen him pose before as he hates it and gets all shy :laugh:


Well he shouldn't be given the effort he must have put in! Fair play to him.

Suppose the older generation aren't as vein as us cúnts lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well he shouldn't be given the effort he must have put in! Fair play to him.
> 
> Suppose the older generation aren't as vein as us cúnts lol


Haha yeah suppose mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just eating the last of my junk food while watching some jonathan creek !!

Raring to go back to training tomorrow ! Cant wait to get the weight coming off again, will take my ipad to bed and watch some fight highlights before i sleep so i'll dream of battle :laugh:

Just had the thought of having a look @MuscleFood as i cant be bothered to go shopping for my good food lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just eating the last of my junk food while watching some jonathan creek !!
> 
> Raring to go back to training tomorrow ! Cant wait to get the weight coming off again, will take my ipad to bed and watch some fight highlights before i sleep so i'll dream of battle :laugh:
> 
> Just had the thought of having a look @MuscleFood as i cant be bothered to go shopping for my good food lol


Sleep well and get to the butchers you lazy cúnt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sleep well and get to the butchers you lazy cúnt


Hahahahaha cheers mate !!! :lol:

Does your butchers do you deals ? Seems to be quite common for bb'ers to have a deal with there local butchers !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahaha cheers mate !!! :lol:
> 
> Does your butchers do you deals ? Seems to be quite common for bb'ers to have a deal with there local butchers !


Yes mate, he does lol I have his mobile number too 

I pay £25 for 5kg of chicken, all individually bagged ready for the freezer and I can have any marinade I like :beer:

He used my TPW code the other day lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, he does lol I have his mobile number too
> 
> I pay £25 for 5kg of chicken, all individually bagged ready for the freezer and I can have any marinade I like :beer:
> 
> He used my TPW code the other day lol


Haha fcuking hell mate his mobile number :lol: thats wicked !

So originally what did you walk in and say to him ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking hell mate his mobile number :lol: thats wicked !
> 
> So originally what did you walk in and say to him ?


I said "listen mother fúcker! I want your best price on everything, I'm massive obviously, so look after me!"

Pmsl.

Tbh mate I just kept going and he started asking me about training etc. He's addicted now and is competing on stage at the end of this year  Top bloke.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Alright jon.

Started Training back yet?

Put much on over xmas? I put 6kg on  was having 2 deserts a day though ha.

Check my new post out bud


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I said "listen mother fúcker! I want your best price on everything, I'm massive obviously, so look after me!"
> 
> Pmsl.
> 
> Tbh mate I just kept going and he started asking me about training etc. He's addicted now and is competing on stage at the end of this year  Top bloke.


Haha pmsl i'll try that mate cheers :lol: dont think ive ever seen a butcher that wasnt a big fat bloke !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Alright jon.
> 
> Started Training back yet?
> 
> ...


Alright mate !

I start back today mate, thats why im up at this stupid time lol :lol:

Ive put a stone back on mate ! Not bad as i was just binge eating junk food for well over a week now :laugh:

I'll check it out mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha pmsl i'll try that mate cheers :lol: dont think ive ever seen a butcher that wasnt a big fat bloke !!


Lol, yeah majority are big fatties!

All that meat around they should all be lean as fcuk!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah majority are big fatties!
> 
> All that meat around they should all be lean as fcuk!!!


Lol yeah they should all be in keto ! :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Day 1 back on track !!!!

Felt good to get up today and not go straight to the sweets but to get a shaker out and sort my oats and whey out !

Feels good to feel like a athlete again not a normal slob :laugh:

So breakfast was -

A shake - 1 scoop of oats & 1 scoop of protein (both cherry bakewell)

1 cap of DNP (250mg).

Then off to the gym for shoulders !!!

(Workout to follow)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got to the gym and after we got all of the "had a good xmas & new year ?" Talking out of the way my trainer chucked me on the scales to see how much ive enjoyed my 2 weeks off lol. I was 17.12 and my last day before i had xmas off i was 16.13 so basicly ive put on a stone, witch isnt bad for me as ive been known to put 7lbs on over a weekend before so im pretty happy about it as i know it'll fall off from now.

Started shoulders and trainer wanted to keep my reps high to ease me back in.

Seated dumbell press 3 x 30 (shoulders were fcuking burning by the 2nd set) and was only using 10kg lol

Upright dumbell rows 3 x 30 15kg on all (shoulders were dead now)

Finished of with straight arm plate raises for 20reps then supersetted with plate punch outs for 15reps

15kg for 3 sets with 45sec rest between sets.

Shoulders done !!!

Shoulders were fcuked and i ached more than i have in months :thumbdown: fcuking time off lol.

Went upstairs and had a protein shake (2 scoops vanilla)

Home now and waiting for my chicken to finish defrosting to have some lunch !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy the pain


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the pain


Its sh1t mate haha hate the day 1 feeling ! Will be proper pi$$ed off tomorrow night if i feel crap on the pads in my boxing session :cursing:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right just had lunch (meal 3)

Chicken breast and brown rice

1 cap of elite man (multivit)

50mg T3

Electrolytes in glass of water.

Lunch of champions lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Right just had lunch (meal 3)
> 
> Chicken breast and brown rice
> 
> ...


What's the breakdown going to look like mate? Big cal deficit.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What's the breakdown going to look like mate? Big cal deficit.....


Aint got a clue to be honest mate i dont add up or look at all that stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Aint got a clue to be honest mate i dont add up or look at all that stuff


Bloody hell! Lol

Get my fitness pal app for your phone!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell! Lol
> 
> Get my fitness pal app for your phone!


Ok mate will do ! Cheers, tried counting cals a few years ago and my losing cals were over 2k ! When i did it for a few days i struggled to get to 1 half K while eating clean !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ok mate will do ! Cheers, tried counting cals a few years ago and my losing cals were over 2k ! When i did it for a few days i struggled to get to 1 half K while eating clean !


Lol. It will help mate, here's my day so far with a pre work out shake, dinner and bed time shake to go still


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. It will help mate, here's my day so far with a pre work out shake, dinner and bed time shake to go still
> 
> View attachment 106812


Lol no wonder your 13 stone :lol:

You got a samsung ? Youve got the same battery widget as me lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol no wonder your 13 stone :lol:
> 
> You got a samsung ? Youve got the same battery widget as me lol


Another 1k on cals to go yet lol

Cheeky sod :lol:

Yes mate, S3 . Don't like it anymore so I'm having the missus's iPhone in a few weeks lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Another 1k on cals to go yet lol
> 
> Cheeky sod :lol:
> 
> Yes mate, S3 . Don't like it anymore so I'm having the missus's iPhone in a few weeks lol


S3 ! Flash fcuker ! Ive got a s2. Fcuk me mate you eat more than me !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> S3 ! Flash fcuker ! Ive got a s2. Fcuk me mate you eat more than me !!


Lol, just a phone 

Hahaha, just about to have pork chops, sweet potatoes and Brussels 

Then a shake before the gym, then one when I'm done. A bulkpowders flapjack and then a bed time shake pmsl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, just a phone
> 
> Hahaha, just about to have pork chops, sweet potatoes and Brussels
> 
> Then a shake before the gym, then one when I'm done. A bulkpowders flapjack and then a bed time shake pmsl


Lol sounds good mate ! Ive gotta go and pick up my flapjacks 2moz but they sound nice !

I fvcked up and forgot to get more chicken out for dinner, so dinner has been a experiment with the oats and whey lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol sounds good mate ! Ive gotta go and pick up my flapjacks 2moz but they sound nice !
> 
> I fvcked up and forgot to get more chicken out for dinner, so dinner has been a experiment with the oats and whey lol


What are you like!! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well as i said above i forgot to take more chicken out to defrost :wacko: so dinner tonight was a cherry bakewell porridge/mousse/thing !

Heres the recipe lol

250ml of water into a shaker

Scoop of instant oats (cherry bakewell)

2 scoops of protein (cherry bakewell)

Shake it like a polaroid picture

Empty it into a bowl and chuck in the microwave for 2mins at 800watts

Stir and enjoy lol

Tastes pretty good to be fair, and for you boys trying to get bigger you can make it even better by adding other bits i suppose lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Well as i said above i forgot to take more chicken out to defrost :wacko: so dinner tonight was a cherry bakewell porridge/mousse/thing !
> 
> Heres the recipe lol
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate, you got a slow cooker?

Throw frozen chicken in that when you wake up, on low heat and it's good to go after lunch 

They're £8 at Tesco atm!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell mate, you got a slow cooker?
> 
> Throw frozen chicken in that when you wake up, on low heat and it's good to go after lunch
> 
> They're £8 at Tesco atm!


Do i look like i own a slow cooker :lol:

Haha cheers mate i'll have a look ! What else you do with your chicken to make it taste nice ? Any tricks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Do i look like i own a slow cooker :lol:
> 
> Haha cheers mate i'll have a look ! What else you do with your chicken to make it taste nice ? Any tricks


Yes, yes you do actually pmsl

Usually marinades of some sort, the shake bags are quite good too.

Gets bland quick doesn't it!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes you do actually pmsl
> 
> Usually marinades of some sort, the shake bags are quite good too.
> 
> Gets bland quick doesn't it!!


Haha cheers mate !

Yeah it does mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So yesterday morning i was 17.12, started back to training and dieting and this morning i was.........17.9 ! 3lbs in 1 day lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breakfast was -

A shake - half n half water and milk and 2 scoops vanilla whey

50mg T3

250mg DNP

Elite man multi vit

And off to the gym for chest and triceps !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

roy your on drugs lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chest

(Triceps were killing from shoulders yesterday)

Dumbell press - 5 x 30reps 20kg

Dumbell fly - 4 x 30reps 10kg

Triceps

Dumbell skull crusher

4 x 20reps 15kg

Pushdowns

3 x 20reps 50kg

Done !

Fcuking hate high rep stuff but it works and stops my body getting pumped quickly during fight training

Had my electrolytes in my water during training.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> roy your on drugs lol


Course i am mate lol no natty has powerfull traps like that :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lunch out the way

Chicken breast and half packet of brown rice

Can of monster energy drink as i was feeling a bit sh1t with a bit of a headache

Felt ok after.

Some more water with electrolytes in


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fvck sake !! Boxing coach just txt saying he's gotta do a job tonight so cant make it :cursing: 

Was looking forward to using my new gloves and seeing how bad my mask is during training !

Will have to go for a 2 mile run tonight with the mask on instead !

Had a shake with 2 scoops of lemon shortcake to calm my nerves lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fvck sake !! Boxing coach just txt saying he's gotta do a job tonight so cant make it :cursing:
> 
> Was looking forward to using my new gloves and seeing how bad my mask is during training !
> 
> ...


Bloody let down!

Enjoy the run


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody let down!
> 
> Enjoy the run


Yeah i know mate

Lol cheers i'll try !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mask and gloves on so you cant open the holes up then run forest run


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> mask and gloves on so you cant open the holes up then run forest run


Your not even supposed to run on your own with it incase you pass out and die lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Your not even supposed to run on your own with it incase you pass out and die lol


dont die then lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> dont die then lol


Vallhalla isnt ready for me yet mate haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Vallhalla isnt ready for me yet mate haha


i doubt walderslade is when you wear that mask :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> i doubt walderslade is when you wear that mask :lol:


Haha if i dont update this tonight you know i got arrested for running down the street in a mask !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right leaving for run now ! Be back soon hopefully lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Made it back alive from my run lol. Got a few funny looks (was turning my head away so people couldnt see, then i got bored of it and let them stare lol)

From my run haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dinner time !

Cooked 400g lean mince

Chopped up a little onion

Splash of tomato sauce

Done ! Tasted gooood !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning! Costume looked nice for that jog lol

Surprised nobody called the Police pmsl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning! Costume looked nice for that jog lol
> 
> Surprised nobody called the Police pmsl


Yeah i know mate ! hopefully the police wouldnt believe them anyway haha "help police Bane/sub zero has just ran past me" :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

**** night sleep because of my old friend dnp ! Ended up getting up at 5:30am for a pi$$ and just went downstairs and fell asleep on the cold sofa lol.

Another 3lbs off me though this morning ! Im 17.6 now (was 17.12 monday morning)

Just had breakfast -

@Bulk powders.co.ukStrawberry flapjack (fcuking lovely)

300g Of fresh pinapple (gotta be healthy as well as lean n mean lol)

T3 100mg

250g DNP

Glass of water


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Off up the butchers in a min !!! Gonna stride in and demand a good deal on chicken/lean mince !

If they refuse or give me a sh1t deal i shall return with the bane mask on and ask again haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Off up the butchers in a min !!! Gonna stride in and demand a good deal on chicken/lean mince !
> 
> If they refuse or give me a sh1t deal i shall return with the bane mask on and ask again haha


Pmsl, just wear the mask anyway!!

Mask, and a mankini 

That demands respect!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, just wear the mask anyway!!
> 
> Mask, and a mankini
> 
> That demands respect!!


Haha yeah mate ! The big coat that Bane wears but undone so you can see the green mankini underneath !

Free chicken here i come :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah mate ! The big coat that Bane wears but undone so you can see the green mankini underneath !
> 
> Free chicken here i come :laugh:


Haha! Worth a try though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right this is the plan ! Just imagine the other guy is a butcher haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Right this is the plan ! Just imagine the other guy is a butcher haha


Pmsl

The butcher will be bigger than you though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Made it back alive from my run lol. Got a few funny looks (was turning my head away so people couldnt see, then i got bored of it and let them stare lol)
> 
> From my run haha
> 
> View attachment 106994


thats the best ive seen you look buddy , eyebrows need a wax though :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats the best ive seen you look buddy , eyebrows need a wax though :lol:


Haha my cave man brows !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha my cave man brows !!


i heard 28 old grannies were left a wet dripping mess last night in the medway area :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> i heard 28 old grannies were left a wet dripping mess last night in the medway area :whistling:


Yeah, he drowned them in monster lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> The butcher will be bigger than you though


Haha, i went there and got a goofy young bloke by the look of him, his best price was 45 !!! Said he'd give me 10% though ! Haha

Cheeky little cnut !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> i heard 28 old grannies were left a wet dripping mess last night in the medway area :whistling:


Blood and cum !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Blood and cum !!!


sounds like season 8 of sparticus lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds like season 8 of sparticus lol


Haha yeah i thought that !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah i thought that !!


i`d probably watch it if it was called that lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> i`d probably watch it if it was called that lol


Haha its awesome mate ! Not too bothered about it now that there not gladiators anymore, not about honour of battle in the arena anymore :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha, i went there and got a goofy young bloke by the look of him, his best price was 45 !!! Said he'd give me 10% though ! Haha
> 
> Cheeky little cnut !!


For 5kg?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> For 5kg?


Yeah ! Cheeky cnuts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah ! Cheeky cnuts


Fúck that!

Bit of a píss take tbh. What a nob!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate ! He said he would do the cheaper chicken (skin still on and bone in) for £36 ! Fcuking joker lol


Still wànk lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Still wànk lol


 @MuscleFood it is lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @MuscleFood it is lol


May as well mate


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Made it back alive from my run lol. Got a few funny looks (was turning my head away so people couldnt see, then i got bored of it and let them stare lol)
> 
> From my run haha
> 
> View attachment 106994


prob dont think its best idea run with your hood up too pmsl!!! looks way cooler without the hood!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> prob dont think its best idea run with your hood up too pmsl!!! looks way cooler without the hood!


Haha that was me being shy mate ! Prob wont care next time ! Yeah i might look like a dick to some people (most people think its cool after batman ! Or sub zero/scorpion on mortal kombat) but i'll look more of a dick gassing in a fight and getting smashed in lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha that was me being shy mate ! Prob wont care next time ! Yeah i might look like a dick to some people (most people think its cool after batman ! Or sub zero/scorpion on mortal kombat) but i'll look more of a dick gassing in a fight and getting smashed in lol


****ing hell......mortal kombat. you bastard lol im going have watch that tonight and my lady will think im a nerd lol......scorpion was boss!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> ****ing hell......mortal kombat. you bastard lol im going have watch that tonight and my lady will think im a nerd lol......scorpion was boss!


Haha it is cool ! Sub zero was my fav ! Theyve even bought out a cover for my mask called sub zero and its the same blue as him !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking like a boss !!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha it is cool ! Sub zero was my fav ! Theyve even bought out a cover for my mask called sub zero and its the same blue as him !


****ign awesome, sub-zero could fight better but scorpion was just boss "get over here!!!"

the guy with 4 arms still scares me lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

that mask is THE SHIZ!!!! how much? £80?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bane


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> that mask is THE SHIZ!!!! how much? £80?


Just a skin mate the covers just pull off ! £20 !! I got a free union jack one when i got my mask but dont like it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> ****ign awesome, sub-zero could fight better but scorpion was just boss "get over here!!!"
> 
> the guy with 4 arms still scares me lol


Goro was it ? I hated barraka ! Knive arm monster guy lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

if i wear the bane one......its a little nerdy lol 'batman'......we men should watch these in secret and tell no-one of it lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

gorro yeah.....fcuk me your like an encylopedia lol!!! :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha anything to do with combat i am :wink: . Fcuking useless at anything else haha.

Batman is accepted now thanks to the 3 new ones mate ! But the new man of steel is where its at ! Im a massive superman fan and dont give a FCUK who knows :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dinner was chilli

Then watched the hobbit........for a hour then turned it off in disgust before i feel asleep. Had a little fruit platter thing !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Best MMA knockouts of 2012 !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Woke up and felt fcuking terrible !! Abit dizzy (nearly pi$$ed over my leg this morning lol). But lost another 2lbs lol so 17.4 now.

Had some peanut butter on toast and a energy drink to try and sort myself out

100mg T3

250mg DNP


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Woke up and felt fcuking terrible !! Abit dizzy (nearly pi$$ed over my leg this morning lol). But lost another 2lbs lol so 17.4 now.
> 
> Had some peanut butter on toast and a energy drink to try and sort myself out
> 
> ...


Breakfast of champions


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Breakfast of champions


Nah it was only a cheap energy drink (bulldog i think it was lol) needed to be monster for a champions breakfast haha.

Just had a shaker of muscle pharms amino1 (bcaa's)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Nah it was only a cheap energy drink (bulldog i think it was lol) needed to be monster for a champions breakfast haha.
> 
> Just had a shaker of muscle pharms amino1 (bcaa's)


Monster is amazing! Not had one in ages. Think I'll be on it tomorrow though, up at 5 then driving to Ilford at 7pm lol

So yes, Monster is needed!!

Any good mate, I've never really seen the need for bcaa's with what I do - hobby building lol

Used them when on cycle but that was it.

There some in Raze which I'll have in about an hour


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Monster is amazing! Not had one in ages. Think I'll be on it tomorrow though, up at 5 then driving to Ilford at 7pm lol
> 
> So yes, Monster is needed!!
> 
> ...


Haha good man ! I only like the green (original) or orange (khaos)

Bcaa's are wicked for recovery mate ! When i take them properly i mix them in my water for the gym and sip throughout the session ! And never felt sore anymore after training ! Which was handy when i had to be back there 6hrs later for a boxing session lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha good man ! I only like the green (original) or orange (khaos)
> 
> Bcaa's are wicked for recovery mate ! When i take them properly i mix them in my water for the gym and sip throughout the session ! And never felt sore anymore after training ! Which was handy when i had to be back there 6hrs later for a boxing session lol


I'm a green only kinda guy lol

Yeah I used to sip on them too intra, suppose being on cycle I never noticed the recovery part given I was super human lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm a green only kinda guy lol
> 
> Yeah I used to sip on them too intra, suppose being on cycle I never noticed the recovery part given I was super human lol


Haha yeah ! Give them a go mate ! (Wont be as good as gear tho i suppose haha)


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Right never done anything like this before so here we go !
> 
> For those that dont know im a semi pro mma fighter and i had my last fight on the 30th June (i won lol).
> 
> ...


well done bud, your face does actually look like roy nelson inthat top pic :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kalell said:


> well done bud, your face does actually look like roy nelson inthat top pic :lol:


Haha cheers mate (for the well done not saying i look like Roy) :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

FCUK SAKE !!!

Just had a uk ufc guy offer to train me 1 on 1 for free ! Had a look at the trains...£131 and 5hr journey, coach was £15 each way but a 7hr journey and was such a long trip i'd have to stay up there over night each time lol.

And only a 2 half hour drive lol, might have to talk a friend into driving me up there haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> FCUK SAKE !!!
> 
> Just had a uk ufc guy offer to train me 1 on 1 for free ! Had a look at the trains...£131 and 5hr journey, coach was £15 each way but a 7hr journey and was such a long trip i'd have to stay up there over night each time lol.
> 
> And only a 2 half hour drive lol, might have to talk a friend into driving me up there haha


Get someone to take you mate! Defo can't miss that!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Get someone to take you mate! Defo can't miss that!


Yeah gonna rope a mate into taking me, or look for a shopping centre near the gym, give the mrs £50 and tell her to meet me in a few hours :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Do it!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chilli again for dinner, some wholemeal wraps to fuel my run later, then watching django unchained !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sleeping beauty


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning sleeping beauty


Haha morning my little prince :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha morning my little prince :lol:


Just woke up you slack bàstard lol!?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Just woke up you slack bàstard lol!?


Yeah mate, didnt get to sleep till gone 3:30am ! There must have been a fox trapped in sum1's garden near me because you could hear it scratching and yelling loud as fcuk !! And my dog didnt take kindly to it so decided to bark the house down until i got up and let him out so he could have a proper look !

The thing would start again every 30mins so i had to stay on the sofa to make sure my boy wouldnt kick off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate, didnt get to sleep till gone 3:30am ! There must have been a fox trapped in sum1's garden near me because you could hear it scratching and yelling loud as fcuk !! And my dog didnt take kindly to it so decided to bark the house down until i got up and let him out so he could have a proper look !
> 
> The thing would start again every 30mins so i had to stay on the sofa to make sure my boy wouldnt kick off


How rude of that fox dying! Selfish twàt!

Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> How rude of that fox dying! Selfish twàt!
> 
> Lol


Lol trust me mate it didnt die ! I heard it all night being very much alive lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol trust me mate it didnt die ! I heard it all night being very much alive lol


Should have gone and kicked it in the còck or something!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The film i was in :laugh: !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> The film i was in :laugh: !!!


Can't watch it on mobiles lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Can't watch it on mobiles lol


Ah fcukers ! Watch that **** when you get in haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ah sh1t forgot about the proper trainin/ diet stuff in here lol. Was 17.2 this morning ! Thats 10lbs this week with only 1 cardio session (the night i tore up the pavements of medway in bane mode lol).

1 more day and i will be back to my before xmas binge weight of 16.13 !!

Then the real journey continues :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah sh1t forgot about the proper trainin/ diet stuff in here lol. Was 17.2 this morning ! Thats 10lbs this week with only 1 cardio session (the night i tore up the pavements of medway in bane mode lol).
> 
> 1 more day and i will be back to my before xmas binge weight of 16.13 !!
> 
> Then the real journey continues :thumbup1:


Good work you dirty dnp abuser!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good work you dirty dnp abuser!


Cheers Dbol Rob :laugh: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers Dbol Rob :laugh: :lol:


Lol. You do know my previous user name don't you...... ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. You do know my previous user name don't you...... ?


Lol no mate ?


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Lol no mate ?


Looking good m8 massive mma fan myself.i see from your pics you were on ucmma! Good wrk and congrats on the progress.am looking to do a DNP cycle in a few mths.

Subbed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol no mate ?


Morning!

It was R0BROID lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Beefmeister said:


> Looking good m8 massive mma fan myself.i see from your pics you were on ucmma! Good wrk and congrats on the progress.am looking to do a DNP cycle in a few mths.
> 
> Subbed


Hi mate ! Sorry for long reply ive been at work all day and only just got on here !

Cheers mate thats very kind ! Still only about half way in my weight loss journey i reckon lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> It was R0BROID lol


Haha wicked mate ! Surprised you changed it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha wicked mate ! Surprised you changed it lol


Folk kept pm'ing me asking about gear pmsl

So Roblet is better 

Morning BTW!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Folk kept pm'ing me asking about gear pmsl
> 
> So Roblet is better
> 
> Morning BTW!


Haha wicked !

Morning buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

subbed to this pal :thumbup1:

how long you running the dnp for???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

glennb1980 said:


> subbed to this pal :thumbup1:
> 
> how long you running the dnp for???


Cheers mate !!!

Dunno really until i get sick of taking it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got back in from a dreadfull run lol. Got this new edomondo app thing and its wicked ! Tracks your run right down to what music tracks you listened to at what point lol.

I did 1.37miles (quite uphill for 1st half) in 17mins !! I know thats fcuking shocking lol but i will smash that soon !

Choc whey with some natural peanut butter mixed in then off to bed !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just walked back from the gym for some extra cardio !!!

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/151625597?user=8206862

Back there tonight for my boxing session


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

16st 13lbs this morning !

So back to where i was before my 2 week xmas blow out lol. So any weight loss from now is new territory lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 16st 13lbs this morning !
> 
> So back to where i was before my 2 week xmas blow out lol. So any weight loss from now is new territory lol


Good work mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate!


Cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Jon, you didn't tell me that you had a journal. Will be following from now on mate, good luck.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Jon, you didn't tell me that you had a journal. Will be following from now on mate, good luck.


Sh1t sorry mate ! Haha cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had mince in 3 wholemeal wraps for dinner, will use the carbs for my run tonight when i try and beat my time from the other night !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had some strawberrys and blueberries for breakfast, then onto the gym for back and biceps. Then after i walked home again to try and beat my time from the other day ! Knocked 7mins off so i walked pretty much uphill for nearly 3 miles in 40mins


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Then had turkey mince and veg for dinner


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning big lad!

How's it going?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Was 16.12 this morning.

Had 2 scoops of choc whey with skimmed milk and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter for breakfast.

Then legs at the gym !

Warmed up on leg extensions

3 sets of 30reps

Leg press

Only 3 plates a side but 3 sets of 50reps

Then finished on hack squats

1 big set of 30 reps

DONE !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning big lad!
> 
> How's it going?


Good mate you ??

We must have been typing at the same time lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Quick leg pic lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Still got a long way to go and nothing compared to you guys shape, but i aint gotta be sub 10% bf to whoop that a$$ :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Good mate you ??
> 
> We must have been typing at the same time lol


Great minds think alike lol



jon-kent said:


> Still got a long way to go and nothing compared to you guys shape, but i aint gotta be sub 10% bf to whoop that a$$ :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 108004


Mate your a unit! Just need to keep plugging away and swap so fat for muscle and away you go!!

BEAST!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Great minds think alike lol
> 
> Mate your a unit! Just need to keep plugging away and swap so fat for muscle and away you go!!
> 
> BEAST!


Haha cheers mate means alot !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate means alot !!


Good pins too


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good pins too


Haha cheers dude ! Thats why i kick like a donkey ! Will get a video of me kicking the pads next week so you can see the reason ive got big legs haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers dude ! Thats why i kick like a donkey ! Will get a video of me kicking the pads next week so you can see the reason ive got big legs haha


Lol, fire it up! Bet I could kick your head off :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, fire it up! Bet I could kick your head off :whistling:


Only if i fell over first :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

At least someone is enjoying the snow !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just walked back from morrisons with my food for tomorrow !



Im gonna miss being a heavyweight lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just walked back from morrisons with my food for tomorrow !
> 
> View attachment 108042
> 
> ...


Just píss off!! I won't stoop to your level of cheatness


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Just píss off!! I won't stoop to your level of cheatness


Haha LIGHTWEIGHT BABY !!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@ewen what junk food you eating this weekend big man ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This is awesome !

http://www.honcho-sfx.com/mens-c1/t-shirts-c2/mens-bearded-and-badass-t-shirt-black-p2422


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> @ewen what junk food you eating this weekend big man ?


im really liking pizzahut think thats the first stop couple fry ups , whats on your food fest


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha just had pizza go go ! Pic of my junk food is at top lol, you not a big sweet stuff eater ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha just had pizza go go ! Pic of my junk food is at top lol, you not a big sweet stuff eater ??


only do sweet stuff when i run slin mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just put on life of pi for the mrs, im not watching it but the boy likes it because of the tiger !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Booked another 4hrs of work on my tattoo on the 5th :thumb: cant wait to get it finished so i can start on the other arm or maybe my back lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

UFC NIGHT !!!!!

5am bed time tonight lol, got supplies in !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Proper coming down now ! Fcuking snow....at least the boy likes it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Working in London tonight with a mate ! A posh party for a chain of resturants apparently, gotta wear a fcuking tie ! :cursing:

Not gonna touch the beard though fcuk em !!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wtf is pat barry thinking !!!!!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Wtf is pat barry thinking !!!!!


Wtf that's mental haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Barry is a crazy mother fcuker !!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

So how often do you train?

Have you had any mma fights?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

totalwar said:


> So how often do you train?
> 
> Have you had any mma fights?


At the moment as my next fight is still a while away im just concentrating on getting stronger and weight loss so im training 5 times a week and 2 sessions a day (strength work in morning, cardio in evening).

In a few weeks it'll be about 3 months till my fight so it will go up to strength and conditioning in the morning and mma in the evening 5 days a week with maybe some cardio stuff at lunchtime.

Im 1-0 in mma, but have won BJJ comps and thai boxing fights in thailand as well.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Work last night was a italian chain of resturants called Mr spaghetti ??? Im not from london so have never heard of it lol.

Was alot of cheek kissing going on and lots of Luigi's and Marios !!!

Easy money in the end no gangster activity lol


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Wtf is pat barry thinking !!!!!


that's git to be an injury waiting to happen, n he needs a slap for his hair! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

LutherLee said:


> that's git to be an injury waiting to happen, n he needs a slap for his hair! Lol


Yeah definatly mate cant believe they would let him do that ! He was gonna grow his hair till he tapped someone out ! Then his training partners (who knew he would end up with hair to his ankles lol) shaved bits off lol, and he was bald for his next fight lol


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> At the moment as my next fight is still a while away im just concentrating on getting stronger and weight loss so im training 5 times a week and 2 sessions a day (strength work in morning, cardio in evening).
> 
> In a few weeks it'll be about 3 months till my fight so it will go up to strength and conditioning in the morning and mma in the evening 5 days a week with maybe some cardio stuff at lunchtime.
> 
> Im 1-0 in mma, but have won BJJ comps and thai boxing fights in thailand as well.


So are you not doing mma in the evening ATM? So what sort of strenth and conditioning do you do?

I started mma 3months a go love it done kickboxing from age 5-9 then boxing 9-15 then stoped started lifting weights at age 18-23 and thats where im up to cut my weights down to 3 days a week mma 4 days im 18stone atm ive got a good size

Looking to start fighting in a year

How long you been tranining? Hows the weightloss going and are you useing any gear?

Do you fight at heavy weight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

totalwar said:


> So are you not doing mma in the evening ATM? So what sort of strenth and conditioning do you do?
> 
> I started mma 3months a go love it done kickboxing from age 5-9 then boxing 9-15 then stoped started lifting weights at age 18-23 and thats where im up to cut my weights down to 3 days a week mma 4 days im 18stone atm ive got a good size
> 
> ...


No not for another few weeks just a session with my boxing coach once a week.

Been doing martial arts since i was 5 but mma a few years now, gone from 21st to in the 16's now as i want to fight at LHW, have never used any gear just fat burners. Yeah all fights so far have been HW


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No not for another few weeks just a session with my boxing coach once a week.
> 
> Been doing martial arts since i was 5 but mma a few years now, gone from 21st to in the 16's now as i want to fight at LHW, have never used any gear just fat burners. Yeah all fights so far have been HW


Someone needs some halo as a pre fight treat


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Someone needs some halo as a pre fight treat


Lol whats that the game ? :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Road to the octagon for next weeks fights !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol whats that the game ? :laugh:


Yes a game and also a super dooper tablet lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes a game and also a super dooper tablet lol


Haha whats it do ? You tried it ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha whats it do ? You tried it ?


It's Halotestin, strongmen use it pre contest and I also believe it's quite common in mma 

@ewen has had some I think, I have too - got a PB that day and felt like killing people pmsl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's Halotestin, strongmen use it pre contest and I also believe it's quite common in mma
> 
> @ewen has had some I think, I have too - got a PB that day and felt like killing people pmsl


Fcuking hell mate dunno if i'd handle that i can be bad enough anyway hahaha, will have a google though lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had a google, hardly any weight gain just strength and aggression ! @ewen get in here mate whats this halo stuff lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright bummers , halo is good stuff but cheque drops are better for fighters as its out your system before the last bell rings , I've heard it makes you want to kill people .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> Alright bummers , halo is good stuff but cheque drops are better for fighters as its out your system before the last bell rings , I've heard it makes you want to kill people .


I believe Tyson used them prior to eating ears one night


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Alright bummers , halo is good stuff but cheque drops are better for fighters as its out your system before the last bell rings , I've heard it makes you want to kill people .


So what sort of effect would they have on someone that wants to kill people anyway :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> So what sort of effect would they have on someone that wants to kill people anyway :laugh:


you would be a roided up monster like me lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> So what sort of effect would they have on someone that wants to kill people anyway :laugh:


you would be a roided up monster like me lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> you would be a roided up monster like me lol


Haha SOLD !!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Stuck in today looking after my sisters bullmastiff puppy Dexter, so today ive got 2 nutters to sort out lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had a fcuking cold since monday ! Been smashing vit c and mult vits in me and feel better today. Didnt go to bed till 3am because i was watching the new season of the ultimate fighter lol.

Breakfast this morning is a banana protein pancake with a bit of peanut butter on top !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Had a fcuking cold since monday ! Been smashing vit c and mult vits in me and feel better today. Didnt go to bed till 3am because i was watching the new season of the ultimate fighter lol.
> 
> Breakfast this morning is a banana protein pancake with a bit of peanut butter on top !


Pussy 

You love a late night don't you!! No wonder your poorly.

Breakfast sounds gooooood, how did you make em mate? I want in lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pussy
> 
> You love a late night don't you!! No wonder your poorly.
> 
> Breakfast sounds gooooood, how did you make em mate? I want in lol


Haha, normally i would have gone to bed at a decent time but my old tv box fcuking broke and the new one ive got doesnt fcuking record ! :cursing: so stayed up to watch it lol.

Was good mate !

4 egg whites

1 egg yoke

2 scoops protein (i used banana)

1 scoop fine oats

Mix like fcuk until its smooth, warm pan up on medium heat, few mins a side, i got 2 out of the mix. Chuck onto a plate and put a spoonfull of PB on each to warm up then spread and enjoy ! And give the dog a bit at the end lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha, normally i would have gone to bed at a decent time but my old tv box fcuking broke and the new one ive got doesnt fcuking record ! :cursing: so stayed up to watch it lol.
> 
> Was good mate !
> 
> ...


Defo trying that at the weekend!! 

Pricing up some bits to have a microwave in the car pmsl

Cold food is bloody hard work lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Defo trying that at the weekend!!
> 
> Pricing up some bits to have a microwave in the car pmsl
> 
> Cold food is bloody hard work lol


Haha fcuking microwave ! Made me imagine you as this -


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking microwave ! Made me imagine you as this -


Pmsl!

It'd be a tiny one  I can eat loads more when it's warm lol

Cold is nasty


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha yeah alright gadget master :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah alright gadget master :laugh:


I'll keep you posted lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'll keep you posted lol


You better ! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You better ! Lol


Yes dad


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Found a vid of my first match in a BJJ comp over 2yrs ago lol. Fcuking guy just wouldnt commit to anything which makes the takedown harder !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Found a vid of my first match in a BJJ comp over 2yrs ago lol. Fcuking guy just wouldnt commit to anything which makes the takedown harder !


Got him in the end dude!!

Look a right big lad there mate!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Got him in the end dude!!
> 
> Look a right big lad there mate!!


Yeah i know mate lol.

Yeah was in the 20's there dude !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I wont lie to my brothers in iron lol

Ive been snowed in and feeling like sh1t all week because i couldnt train and today ive been depressed as sh1t lol, so ive been eating like a slob all day (pizza,coco pops,crisps,choc) then the mrs came home and she'd been to mc donalds so i had 2 cheeseburgers as well !!!

Was just upstairs and thought i'd weigh myself to see how much i'd put on being a bum ! And i was 16st 11lbs !! The lightest ive been so far ! Now im still pi$$ed with myself as i would be alot lighter if i'd eaten clean but the gods have been kind and given me a 2nd chance lol.

Back on track and finally back to the gym tomorrow morning and i cant wait !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I wont lie to my brothers in iron lol
> 
> Ive been snowed in and feeling like sh1t all week because i couldnt train and today ive been depressed as sh1t lol, so ive been eating like a slob all day (pizza,coco pops,crisps,choc) then the mrs came home and she'd been to mc donalds so i had 2 cheeseburgers as well !!!
> 
> ...


You dirty bàstard!! Weigh in post shít today 

And ffs, leave the house you big gay :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You dirty bàstard!! Weigh in post shít today
> 
> And ffs, leave the house you big gay :lol:


Haha went to the gym today mate but just did some cardio as i felt so sh1t it was all i could manage !! Gonna take my gloves in the morning and try and sweat it out on the bag !

Was well pi$$ed off till i got home and had a letter about a tax return and a nice check for £704.00 !! That cheered me up :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tax return lol do you even work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Found a vid of my first match in a BJJ comp over 2yrs ago lol. Fcuking guy just wouldnt commit to anything which makes the takedown harder !


even the ref sports a beard


----------



## kuzzbro (Nov 20, 2012)

good post mate


----------



## kuzzbro (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha went to the gym today mate but just did some cardio as i felt so sh1t it was all i could manage !! Gonna take my gloves in the morning and try and sweat it out on the bag !
> 
> Was well pi$$ed off till i got home and had a letter about a tax return and a nice check for £704.00 !! That cheered me up :bounce:


More like a disability allowance pmsl

Least you went, next time do something with weights


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kuzzbro said:


> good post mate


thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> tax return lol do you even work


Haha was from last year and a bit of temp work i did for a mate but was getting emergency taxed :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> More like a disability allowance pmsl
> 
> Least you went, next time do something with weights


Haha fcuker lol.

I started doing some OHP inbetween coughing my balls off and when even the bar felt heavy i thought fcuk this cardio time lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuker lol.
> 
> I started doing some OHP inbetween coughing my balls off and when even the bar felt heavy i thought fcuk this cardio time lol


Defo got aids bro!

I'd jump on a test and tren cycle before you die


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Defo got aids bro!
> 
> I'd jump on a test and tren cycle before you die


Haha yeah prob ! It was only a matter of time lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah prob ! It was only a matter of time lol


That's what happens when shagging men


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's what happens when shagging men


I know mate they even warned me !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I know mate they even warned me !


Yeah when you've finished off......


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah when you've finished off......
> 
> View attachment 108813


Haha yeah ! At least the weight will drop off lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Decided that im going on a hike tomorrow lol should be about 10miles i reckon !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Decided that im going on a hike tomorrow lol should be about 10miles i reckon !


Enjoy! Meant to be snow across whole country this afternoon.

Have fun!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy! Meant to be snow across whole country this afternoon.
> 
> Have fun!


Went to the gym instead haha, sweated it out on the heavybag and did 5 x 3min rounds, will get a vid up !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Trying to sweat my cold out ! -


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Trying to sweat my cold out ! -


Packing a punch bro!!

Good lad.

Feel better for it?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Packing a punch bro!!
> 
> Good lad.
> 
> Feel better for it?


Cheers bro...packing a kick as well :laugh: thats about 6"2 im kicking up to there ! Wasnt at full power :wink: lol. Yeah do feel better actually mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers bro...packing a kick as well :laugh: thats about 6"2 im kicking up to there ! Wasnt at full power :wink: lol. Yeah do feel better actually mate !


Well you'd miss me then :whistling:

Glad you feel better mate, fingers crossed your 100% next week


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well you'd miss me then :whistling:
> 
> Glad you feel better mate, fingers crossed your 100% next week


Haha, cheers mate ! Yeah i reckon i'll be alright by tomorrow, fcuking football match tomorrow as well ! 11am till about 11pm !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha, cheers mate ! Yeah i reckon i'll be alright by tomorrow, fcuking football match tomorrow as well ! 11am till about 11pm !


Tank up on vitamin c and take some monster


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Tank up on vitamin c and take some monster


Will do mate !!! Need to get some more monster actually ! Only got a can of relentless in the fridge :nono:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Will do mate !!! Need to get some more monster actually ! Only got a can of relentless in the fridge :nono:


Not good! Lol

Just watched man vrs food!

12lb burger meal!!


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Well done mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Not good! Lol
> 
> Just watched man vrs food!
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell i bet the other guy won haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

danp1uk said:


> Well done mate.


Cheers dude :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell i bet the other guy won haha


Fatty won! Cos he's a fatty


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fatty won! Cos he's a fatty


Hahaha he looks like a pro !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha he looks like a PRÍCK !!!


I agree


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I love him


Ah i see what you did there :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah i boys


We know mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah i like boys


2nd attempt :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 2nd attempt :whistling:


Hahananana :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning !

16st 8 !!! Was 16st 11 wed night so only about another stone to go before i can cut to light heavyweight ! Might carry on till i can see them abs everyone goes on about :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im 4lbs off losing 5 stone since about August !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Im 4lbs off losing 5 stone since about August !!


That is brilliant mate!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That is brilliant mate!!


Cheers mate ! :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@RascaL18 how is that d hacks power stack compared to normal dnp mate for fat loss ? Fancy a change lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Trying to sweat my cold out ! -


Nice kicking/punching on the bag there mate, look very powerful!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Nice kicking/punching on the bag there mate, look very powerful!!


Cheers mate ! Will try and get a proper thai pad session taped to show me at full power lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Will try and get a proper thai pad session taped to show me at full power lol


That would be awesome, do it!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> That would be awesome, do it!!


Will do buddy ! Maybe a ground and pound vid as well to see how im coming along lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So as im waiting for my tax return cheque to clear im looking for the training bits im gonna get lol

My new gloves are 16oz and for sparring so im gonna get some smaller 10oz gloves just for pad work !

These - 

Then some mma sparring gloves so we can punch and grapple without ko'ing each other lol



Then finally some heavy shin pads to stop me killing my mates legs lol



Thats a few hundred £'s of my cheque gone already lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> So as im waiting for my tax return cheque to clear im looking for the training bits im gonna get lol
> 
> My new gloves are 16oz and for sparring so im gonna get some smaller 10oz gloves just for pad work !
> 
> ...


Thats it waste the tax mans doe!

How training going mate? Still dropping weight??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Thats it waste the tax mans doe!
> 
> How training going mate? Still dropping weight??


Haha fcuk em it was my money they was emergency taxing off me :laugh:

Trainings going good mate cheers ! Will ramp up in a few weeks just gotta get 4hrs more of my tattoo done next week then im in fight mode till May ! Im 16st 8 mate so 4lbs off losing 5 stone since August !

Hows your training going mate ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breakfast was 2 scoops of whey

Then gym for shoulders !

Started off with seated shoulder press 10 reps behind neck then straight into 10 reps in front (4 sets of this)

Then dumbell upright rows 3 sets of 15 reps (15kg)

Then finished off with side laterals 4 sets of 20 (5kg)

Shoulders are weak for me as i tore them a few years ago and still have the odd rotator cuff nag but they've improved so much over the last few months i hardly feel them anymore.

Then walked home from the gym, was almost 3 miles and took me 40mins, had a good sweat going !

Just about to scramble up some eggs :sad: fcuking hate eggs lol. Anyone know any tricks to make them better ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good session mate, RC is a bugger!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Trying to sweat my cold out ! -


impressed my how light on your feet you are mate....good movement & stiff jab  :cool2:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good session mate, RC is a bugger!


Yeah i know mate ! Much stronger now though, used to struggle with 2.5 dumbells on side lats lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> impressed my how light on your feet you are mate....good movement & stiff jab :cool2:


Haha cheers mate ! Everyone is surprised with my lightness :laugh:.

Hows your training ?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

if im being honest mate not the best.....i get the gym and alls i want do is warm up/pads/bag work and sparring.

cant get pshyced enough to get some weight done! i think its more due to the fact a few of the lads are being treted like crap cause they arent good tickets sellers. and they're getting stitched.

winds me up so out of principle i arent fighting on the march show lol i want to fight the golden boy of the show, and they wont let me!! pmsl!

but all in all, had alot of time off and cardio not gone to much :thumb: whens your next fight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> if im being honest mate not the best.....i get the gym and alls i want do is warm up/pads/bag work and sparring.
> 
> cant get pshyced enough to get some weight done! i think its more due to the fact a few of the lads are being treted like crap cause they arent good tickets sellers. and they're getting stitched.
> 
> ...


Ah sounds sh1t mate !! At least the cardio didnt go lol. My next fight is in may mate hopefully at LHW lol. Prob got another stone and a half to get off then i'll cut the rest !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had 7 eggs (3 yolks) scrambled with a few grapes for dinner earlier. Just had 2 scoops of banana whey with a spoon of peanut butter mixed in and will have another shake before bed ! Today should get the weight loss going nicely.

Boxing session with my coach in the morning :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Had 7 eggs (3 yolks) scrambled with a few grapes for dinner earlier. Just had 2 scoops of banana whey with a spoon of peanut butter mixed in and will have another shake before bed ! Today should get the weight loss going nicely.
> 
> Boxing session with my coach in the morning :thumbup1:


Hope you've had a good one mate 

Pic for you......


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hope you've had a good one mate
> 
> Pic for you......
> 
> View attachment 109254


Haha you tease Rob ! Is that tesco ? Will have to stock up for the weekend !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

16.7 this morning !

Boxing session at the gym this morning went well ! Got a vid on my phone just gotta work out how to get it onto my ipad then i'll post it.

2 scoops banana whey after and the mrs is just cooking me some fish and veg :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you tease Rob ! Is that tesco ? Will have to stock up for the weekend !!!


Morrisons


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morrisons


*runs off down the road to morrisons*

Haha just realised you must have seen all them and thought of me ! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> *runs off down the road to morrisons*
> 
> Haha just realised you must have seen all them and thought of me ! :lol:


Yes mate I did lol

And guess what, scanned it at self serve and it spat a £10 note out.... I only put £1 coin in lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate I did lol
> 
> And guess what, scanned it at self serve and it spat a £10 note out.... I only put £1 coin in lol


Fcuking hell mate ! See monster is good for you haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate ! See monster is good for you haha


Lol, I'll pop it in the kids piggie bank when I get in


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'll pop it in the kids piggie bank when I get in


Ah you softie :laugh: i'd have turned around and bought 10 more cans haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah you softie :laugh: i'd have turned around and bought 10 more cans haha


Pmsl, I could have done that couldn't I lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @RascaL18 how is that d hacks power stack compared to normal dnp mate for fat loss ? Fancy a change lol


I used them alongside each other! **** hot for appetite suppressant but not good on the Rodger it proper shrinks!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> I used them alongside each other! **** hot for appetite suppressant but not good on the Rodger it proper shrinks!!!


Haha you notice more fat loss with it mate ? Suppose it helps with feeling half dead all the time ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bit of the pad work from today !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of the pad work from today !


Shave you hobo!

Nice work mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Shave you hobo!
> 
> Nice work mate


Haha i might have a trim but thats it ! I'll be a weak human if i shave :laugh:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you notice more fat loss with it mate ? Suppose it helps with feeling half dead all the time ?


Ermmm I didn't get a good full run at it to be honest! I've had a trip to Amsterdam, birds birthday and buying and selling my car and my heads been up my **** so I didn't give it 100%


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Ermmm I didn't get a good full run at it to be honest! I've had a trip to Amsterdam, birds birthday and buying and selling my car and my heads been up my **** so I didn't give it 100%


Ok mate i'll give it a go anyway. Nice car by the way ! But for fcuk sake move it from that yard im nervous for you :laugh:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Ok mate i'll give it a go anyway. Nice car by the way ! But for fcuk sake move it from that yard im nervous for you :laugh:


Haha I'm moving it now!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Found this website that shows you rehab exercise videos for every joint ! Im too good to you fcukers :laugh:

http://www.brendanchaplin.co.uk/getting-mobile-one-joint-at-a-time/


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Off down morrisons to see if they have the deal on monster energy drink !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers Rob :thumb:

The 2 small cans are new red bull flavours ! Red is cranberry, silver is lime and theres a blue can thats blueberry


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just tried turkey rashers !! Fcuking hell they taste wicked ! 3 rashers is nearly 12g protein but only 0.7 carbs !! Think i might be living on these haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Food today so far has been

Breakfast - 2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 3 turkey rashers, tablespoon of peanut butter

Meal 3 - same as meal 2

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey

Thats my meals so far, got some lean mince for later ! Keeping carbs low as possible but keeping fat high with the PB

2 mile run planned for tonight


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had about 400g lean mince to fuel my run tonight.

Then going shooting for the first time in the morning ! :2guns:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Still 16.7 this morning ! Been stuck at this weight for a few days now ! Even though the last few days ive tried to keep the carbs as low as poss :crying:

Will have to buy a fan and knock the dnp up to 500mg i think !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice vid mate. When's the fight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Nice vid mate. When's the fight?


May mate ! Cant wait to test my new body out haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Went shooting today with my mate for the first time ! Fcuking loved it ! Good cardio as well, walking in deep mud for about 4hrs holding a heavy shotgun ! Had a wicked sweat going.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So as i was saying the last few days my weight has been sticking at 16.7 ! But this morning i was 16.4 ! Looks like my day out walking worked haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bit of a sh1t weekend but abit better today !

Quick gun pic lol never even trained arms before a few months ago lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of a sh1t weekend but abit better today !
> 
> Quick gun pic lol never even trained arms before a few months ago lol
> 
> View attachment 109777


Get a shave lol

Looking good mate, get those triceps working


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Get a shave lol
> 
> Looking good mate, get those triceps working


Haha fcuking hell mate that is only stubble !! Thats clean for me haha. My triceps dont seem to grow like that (ive got a buldge that comes out the side of my arm when i straighten it)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking hell mate that is only stubble !! Thats clean for me haha. My triceps dont seem to grow like that (ive got a buldge that comes out the side of my arm when i straighten it)


Beard in my clean shaven eyes lol

I can't talk mate, my arms are like noodles pmsl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Beard in my clean shaven eyes lol
> 
> I can't talk mate, my arms are like noodles pmsl


Haha yeah i suppose so mate !

Lol no they aint mate !

Got 4hrs of tattooing tomorrow so thats me training wise for this week !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah i suppose so mate !
> 
> Lol no they aint mate !
> 
> Got 4hrs of tattooing tomorrow so thats me training wise for this week !


Lol, pics when done :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, pics when done :beer:


Will do bro :thumbup1:

Prob get my gun this week as well lol :gun_bandana:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 109884


Your bored aren't you!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Your bored aren't you!


Lol yes mate ! Dont start work till 5pm lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce's new bed turned up today !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Out hunting again on sat ! Testing out new camo, dog gave me away lol :rolleye:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

4hrs of tattooing done today !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 4hrs of tattooing done today !
> 
> View attachment 109973
> View attachment 109975


Jesus! That's a big piece mate, perfect resemblance to @ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> 4hrs of tattooing done today !
> 
> View attachment 109973
> View attachment 109975


lol ffs wtf is that ? sure its a ps3 remote in the corner :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol ffs wtf is that ? sure its a ps3 remote in the corner :laugh:


Haha yes mate good eyes !! PS3 = blu ray player and hard drive for "legally" downloaded films :whistling:

Xbox is for gaming lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus! That's a big piece mate, perfect resemblance to @ewen


Haha cheers mate, yeah Ewens over done the MT2 lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning Jon,

Looks like things are coming along well mate. Big dog and even bigger tattoo :w00t:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Jon,
> 
> Looks like things are coming along well mate. Big dog and even bigger tattoo :w00t:


Morning boss,

Yeah same for you as well mate ! You know us mate everythings gotta be bigger than a normal man :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Order from @MuscleFood came just now !

5kg chicken

2kg mince

1kg peanut butter

1 free rump steak :thumbup1:

All freezing cold and packaged nice and safe !


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Order from @MuscleFood came just now !
> 
> 5kg chicken
> 
> ...


Looking good! The mince is SUPER LEAN and blimey is good (I had it last night) - it will come in smaller packaging soon too so more snug. Enjoy! Feel free to post a review on the taste on UK-Muscle


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> Looking good! The mince is SUPER LEAN and blimey is good (I had it last night) - it will come in smaller packaging soon too so more snug. Enjoy! Feel free to post a review on the taste on UK-Muscle


Will do mate !.......now start selling horse meat mate i cant get it anywhere !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Great work Jon! How many calories are you on a day mate?


Cheers bro ! I dont have a clue to be honest mate lol, i just make sure every meal is clean and i keep carbs lowish and the weight is coming off lol, when it slows down i'll have to start counting everything though :sad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yo! New phone hasn't been pinging your thread up lol

Hope all is well mate :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yo! New phone hasn't been pinging your thread up lol
> 
> Hope all is well mate :beer:


Alright mate, what new phone you got ? Had time off for my tattoo to heal so didnt have anything to put in here lol.

Training will be sh1t for the next 2 weeks because i got another 4.5hrs of tattooing next week again ! But then i start my fight camp so training will be ramped up to 2 or 3 sessions a day !

Just enjoying the last few days of calm before the storm lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate, what new phone you got ? Had time off for my tattoo to heal so didnt have anything to put in here lol.
> 
> Training will be sh1t for the next 2 weeks because i got another 4.5hrs of tattooing next week again ! But then i start my fight camp so training will be ramped up to 2 or 3 sessions a day !
> 
> Just enjoying the last few days of calm before the storm lol


Only hand me down mate, had her iPhone 4S off her cos the S3 was doing my head in lol

More tattoo time!! Don't forget pics mate 

Roll on the proper training!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Only hand me down mate, had her iPhone 4S off her cos the S3 was doing my head in lol
> 
> More tattoo time!! Don't forget pics mate
> 
> Roll on the proper training!!!


Haha you apple lover lol, ive got a ipad2 and a s2 so it gets confusing lol.

Yeah mate just want it finished now ! Nearly £1000 now !! Getting a gun this week as well haha, only a rifle till i get my shotgun licence :2guns: family are sh1tting themselves lol.

Cant wait to get back to training mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you apple lover lol, ive got a ipad2 and a s2 so it gets confusing lol.
> 
> Yeah mate just want it finished now ! Nearly £1000 now !! Getting a gun this week as well haha, only a rifle till i get my shotgun licence :2guns: family are sh1tting themselves lol.
> 
> Cant wait to get back to training mate !


It's true lol I've had macs for nearly 10 years now 

iPad.... What's that?! Mine gets raped by the kids lol

£1000!! Seen you coming didn't they :whistling:

Lol a gun license, gangsters don't need them


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's true lol I've had macs for nearly 10 years now
> 
> iPad.... What's that?! Mine gets raped by the kids lol
> 
> ...


Lol it aint easy being this size mate, my tattoo would only be a few hundred if i was 5"8 and 12st haha :lol:

Im not a gangster mate......im a samurai  lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol it aint easy being this size mate, my tattoo would only be a few hundred if i was 5"8 and 12st haha :lol:
> 
> Im not a gangster mate......im a samurai  lol


Phew! Thank god you didn't say 5'10 and 13st 10lb 

Oh yeah, totally forgot master splinter :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Phew! Thank god you didn't say 5'10 and 13st 10lb
> 
> Oh yeah, totally forgot master splinter :lol:


Fcuk it !!! i was trying to remember your size and height :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got my rifle today !!!










Hopefully going out shooting tomorrow !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey JK,

What's the shooting plans for today? I can think of numerous members on here who need a bullet between the eyes 

Tattoo finished mate? How is the weight loss coming along? Training OK?

All is going well for me but the weight loss has stalled. Fcked off to be honest.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey JK,
> 
> What's the shooting plans for today? I can think of numerous members on here who need a bullet between the eyes
> 
> ...


Haha yeah me to mate ! Couldnt go shooting as my mate had to go into work to let someone go (he owns the company) hopefully going in the next few days as im dying to fire my gun lol but my garden is a bit too small :2guns:

Tattoo - have got another 4.5hrs booked for this tuesday coming lol, hope that pretty much finishes it then !

Training has been non existent last week as was waiting for tattoo to heal and now from tuesday its more time off to heal the new session. Diet is sh1t as well as im not doing anything so dieting is hard to stick to.

Up the dnp mate and it will rocket off again ! 500mg is so different to 250mg !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hunting on monday !!!

If you havnt got the money to order from musclefood put your orders in here !

I'll be doing pigeon,duck and pheasant lol

:2guns:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Its hunting time !!! Gonna try and get some duck today !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Its hunting time !!! Gonna try and get some duck today !


Get some bambi


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got back from hunting. Shot a phesent, a duck and some pigions ! And then did some zombie sniper training haha



Sniper !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just got back from hunting. Shot a phesent, a duck and some pigions ! And then did some zombie sniper training haha
> 
> View attachment 111391
> 
> ...


Fùck off, that's road kill 

Good work mate, now what?? Eating it I hope :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fùck off, that's road kill
> 
> Good work mate, now what?? Eating it I hope :beer:


Of course mate ! Just got the breasts off and grilled them up ! Me and the boy enjoyed them !

Like a cross between steak and chicken i thought !


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

I played football for my school once in a right rough town, and I was goalie.

2nd half was standing around n I kept hearing something landing around me.

Turns out some kids were shooting at me from some trees behind me with air rifles. All I can say is I am glad they were a crap shot.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope you shot that pheasant before 1st of February mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> I hope you shot that pheasant before 1st of February mate!












Yeah i know mate lol, my mate paid for 600 pheasants at the start of the season and he only shot 200 ! So he wanted 1 extra day haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I played football for my school once in a right rough town, and I was goalie.
> 
> 2nd half was standing around n I kept hearing something landing around me.
> 
> Turns out some kids were shooting at me from some trees behind me with air rifles. All I can say is I am glad they were a crap shot.


Haha thats wicked mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking fox's !!!!!

Been up about 30mins now, was woken by the sound of my dog headbutting the back door and barking the house down trying to get out to the garden as im guessing the pheasent remains in the bin liner has attracted them ! Just got dressed and ran the bag to a bin on the main road lol.

Back to sleep, more tattooing at 11 !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have fun getting some pr**k


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Have fun getting some pr**k


I always do mate haha, i was up before you for once mate !.....i went back to bed for another 4hrs after though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I always do mate haha, i was up before you for once mate !.....i went back to bed for another 4hrs after though lol


Get some pics up later 

I know!! Should of gone out and shot the ignorant little thing 

I slept like a baby mate, had some rapey dreams then woke up  pmsl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Get some pics up later
> 
> I know!! Should of gone out and shot the ignorant little thing
> 
> I slept like a baby mate, had some rapey dreams then woke up  pmsl


Will do boss !

Dunno mate there a bit too dog like for me to shoot i think, all though if they carry on messing with a real dog and my sleep i'll fcuking end them ! Lol. Theres fox's where i go shooting and they are incredible mate ! Fcuking massive,big bushy tails, they look amazing ! You dont realise how skanky normal fox's are until you see 1 in the wild eating other animals instead of bin bags lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Will do boss !
> 
> Dunno mate there a bit too dog like for me to shoot i think, all though if they carry on messing with a real dog and my sleep i'll fcuking end them ! Lol. Theres fox's where i go shooting and they are incredible mate ! Fcuking massive,big bushy tails, they look amazing ! You dont realise how skanky normal fox's are until you see 1 in the wild eating other animals instead of bin bags lol


Just big rats that eat anything!! Including babies lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back from tattooists, arm is sore lol. Post pics when i take the wrap off


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How is the weight Jon? Still coming off mate?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Just finished reading, massive well done on the weight mate!

Have only just come across your journal, might stick around and possibly hijack it :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had another 4.5hrs on my samurai mask today !



Just noticed my dogs devil eyes in the back of pic no.2 lol.

Arm is sore lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> How is the weight Jon? Still coming off mate?


Staying about the same mate at the mo, had a while off now with all the tattooing and i havnt been taking dnp incase the abnormal sweating fcuked the healing up ! So im pretty happy my weight has obviously stabilised !

This was my last session before my fight in may so i'll be off the next few days and then its full blast till may ! And got to lose about 2st in that time as well lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Just finished reading, massive well done on the weight mate!
> 
> Have only just come across your journal, might stick around and possibly hijack it :laugh:


Cheers mate !! Yeah feel free mate ! It'll make a change from just me,rob,huntingground and ewen talking to each other on here :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxes make some god awful screeching sound too, there's a load of them in the woods behind the house, noisey fkers they are ! ! !


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Had another 4.5hrs on my samurai mask today !
> 
> View attachment 111557
> View attachment 111558
> ...


Nice, i'd like some more but would probably have to be anaesthetised for something of that scale (not a fan of pain!)


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

How long do you think this would take lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Also, after reading this journal I may take the advice of you and @ewen and consider some beardwork of my own


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Nice, i'd like some more but would probably have to be anaesthetised for something of that scale (not a fan of pain!)


Haha yeah today wasnt fun ! Back of the arm and on stretch marks is not a good combo :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Also, after reading this journal I may take the advice of you and @ewen and consider some beardwork of my own


A beard is the source for all manly power !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> How long do you think this would take lol
> 
> View attachment 111561


You could get away with blowing that fcuker away ! Haha


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> You could get away with blowing that fcuker away ! Haha


I'd sh1t a brick if I met him on dark night! Seriously I fvcking leg it!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> I'd sh1t a brick if I met him on dark night! Seriously I fvcking leg it!


Yeah leg it back to your truck then plow that fcuker over lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Men with beards get more women .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just spoke to the promoter, my fight is signed for May 4th at light heavyweight !!

Got about 10 weeks !

BEAST MODE SWITCHED ON !!!!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Just spoke to the promoter, my fight is signed for May 4th at light heavyweight !!
> 
> Got about 10 weeks !
> 
> BEAST MODE SWITCHED ON !!!!!


where are you fighting mate or has it not been confirmed yet........

might come along if its local,


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

constantbulk said:


> where are you fighting mate or has it not been confirmed yet........
> 
> might come along if its local,


The troxy in london mate (commercial road) not that local lol


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

thats not to far im only near bluewater.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

constantbulk said:


> thats not to far im only near bluewater.....


Ah cool mate ! Let you know nearer the time if you fancy it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just spoke to the promoter, my fight is signed for May 4th at light heavyweight !!
> 
> Got about 10 weeks !
> 
> BEAST MODE SWITCHED ON !!!!!


You best crack on son!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You best crack on son!!!!


Yeah mate ! Wish my arm would heal and fcuk off lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate ! Wish my arm would heal and fcuk off lol


CV work?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> CV work?


Yeah mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate !


That's tomorrow's job! How's the diet ATM?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's tomorrow's job! How's the diet ATM?


Havnt really been diet last 2 weeks but have only put on about 5lbs, start diet tomorrow. This is what i was thinking what you think Rob?

From tomorrow i will do low almost zero carb diet (prob dave palumbo) as i wont be doing any hard training till monday (tattoo healed by then) so i wont need carbs to fuel me as i wont be doing anything. Wont be taking anything either so i dont sweat loads and slow healing.

Then monday tattoo will be healed and i'll start my proper training back and also the dnp/t3 and will up the carbs as i'll need the energy with 2 or 3 sessions a day.

Thats the plan mate ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Got a muffin top...
> 
> You fat lazy cnut


And your a little 12st pussy who i would fcuking crush and put in a wheelchair or a coffin depending on how i felt ! Now take your weakness off my journal you little runt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Milky any chance you can get that little runts post above deleted ? His weakness offends me !


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Yeah if you sat on me... Who you trying to kid you jelly
> 
> View attachment 111693


Pretty sure hes posted vids of his mma fights, so he can hardly be a keyboard warrior!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Yeah if you sat on me... Who you trying to kid you jelly
> 
> View attachment 111693


Haha internet tough guy ??? Lol you'd pi$$ your size small pants if you got caught in real life !


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@anthony900220, please just chill out and stop the negative posting... infraction coming soon if not careful.

Also kindly delete your posts from this journal, as Jon has requested.

Thanks


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Pretty sure hes posted vids of his mma fights, so he can hardly be a keyboard warrior!


Lol cheers mate, page 1 has pics of my fight lol. He's a little pussy behind a keyboard mate dont worry about him, he wont be here long hopefully lol


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha internet tough guy ??? Lol you'd pi$$ your size small pants if you got caught in real life !


Yours Will be small to if you put down the cup cakes


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

anthony900220 said:


> Got a muffin top...
> 
> You fat lazy cnut


Not on, and Jon please do not encourage, let us sort this.

I see anthony was acting up on another thread, if he is still doing it, 7 days.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

anthony900220 said:


> Yours Will be small to if you put down the cup cakes


Congrats, have 7 days off from the board, during this time figure out if you want to stay.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Not on, and Jon please do not encourage, let us sort this.
> 
> I see anthony was acting up on another thread, if he is still doing it, 7 days.


Sorry mate, dont like little runt trolls and you dont mess with a mans journal lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol cheers mate, page 1 has pics of my fight lol. He's a little pussy behind a keyboard mate dont worry about him, he wont be here long hopefully lol


Too many people like him these days lol

Just seen that you've signed for a fight, good luck with it mate! Got much weight to cut?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Sorry mate, dont like little runt trolls and you dont mess with a mans journal lol


I dont know what the hell happened today on the board, I am tired of warning, I will now go into action.

He is gone for 7 days, I am itching to do more.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Too many people like him these days lol
> 
> Just seen that you've signed for a fight, good luck with it mate! Got much weight to cut?


Lol yeah i know mate !

Cheers mate ! Yeah just over 2st so not tons but its a same day weigh in so dont wanna have to cut any water if i can help it so hopefully i'll do it properly and just lose the weight/fat normally


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I dont know what the hell happened today on the board, I am tired of warning, I will now go into action.
> 
> He is gone for 7 days, I am itching to do more.


Lol yeah theres alot of them in the last few days. Cheers mate !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Lol yeah theres alot of them in the last few days. Cheers mate !


I just do not want my favorite board on the net acting like the American flames ones.

It aint gonna happen.

Thank you guys for reporting posts so I can do my job.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I just do not want my favorite board on the net acting like the American flames ones.
> 
> It aint gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Cool mate ! Have a look about while your in here mate :thumb: lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Cool mate ! Have a look about while your in here mate :thumb: lol


Your job son, is that of being patient, let me do what it is I am guided to do and fix things.

Outside of that, everything is good. just report.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@hacksi @dtlv

Pretty sure he is just back from Katy banning him for the sam thing, think a perm is in order but your shout :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Jon,

What weight is your fight at mate? What is date? I know The Troxy I think.

I see you have been having a little fun with a Pencil Neck too. Amazing how tough they are behind a keyboard  Always no pics/avi etc too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Havnt really been diet last 2 weeks but have only put on about 5lbs, start diet tomorrow. This is what i was thinking what you think Rob?
> 
> From tomorrow i will do low almost zero carb diet (prob dave palumbo) as i wont be doing any hard training till monday (tattoo healed by then) so i wont need carbs to fuel me as i wont be doing anything. Wont be taking anything either so i dont sweat loads and slow healing.
> 
> ...


Makes sense mate, a few days on zero/low carbs will do you good!!

Stay off those energy drinks or you'll be up and down like a yo-yo 

Training wise just cater your diet around it, fuel the session and feed recovery.

So shakes with oats and whey pre, solid meals after.

I'd go with shakes 1 hour before each session and eat within the hour of finishing each one


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Not on, and Jon please do not encourage, let us sort this.
> 
> I see anthony was acting up on another thread, if he is still doing it, 7 days.


This isn't his first offence hacks...I banned him for 7 days over a week ago for the same thing in my journal.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> @hacksi @dtlv
> 
> Pretty sure he is just back from Katy banning him for the sam thing, think a perm is in order but your shout :thumbup1:


He's perm banned now


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Your job son, is that of being patient, let me do what it is I am guided to do and fix things.
> 
> Outside of that, everything is good. just report.


Mate i meant you might as well have a look through my journal while your in here lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> What weight is your fight at mate? What is date? I know The Troxy I think.
> 
> I see you have been having a little fun with a Pencil Neck too. Amazing how tough they are behind a keyboard  Always no pics/avi etc too.


I have to weigh in at 14.7, the fight is may 4th mate.

Lol yeah mate ! Little runts lol :2guns:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Makes sense mate, a few days on zero/low carbs will do you good!!
> 
> Stay off those energy drinks or you'll be up and down like a yo-yo
> 
> ...


Cool cheers Rob my old son :thumbup1: sounds good buddy !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> I have to weigh in at 14.7, the fight is may 4th mate.
> 
> Lol yeah mate ! Little runts lol :2guns:


14.7 :scared: , will you be able to make that. That would be a loss of nearly 6 stone since you started, wouldn't it?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 14.7 :scared: , will you be able to make that. That would be a loss of nearly 6 stone since you started, wouldn't it?


Yeah mate just over 2st to lose in 10 weeks, i was 16.4 before all my tattooing started so that was a loss of 5st so far ! So come may it'll be about 7st alltogether ! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning, im 16st 11lbs (only 2st 4lbs to go lol)

Just done 30mins on my exercise bike on a empty stomach.

Just had breakfast - 2 scoops choc mint whey in water.

Then thought fcuk it and banged down 250mg dnp and 50mg T3 lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Good work with the weight loss bud, I thought you fought at heavyweight though ? Why you decide to drop down ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good work with the weight loss bud, I thought you fought at heavyweight though ? Why you decide to drop down ?


Cheers mate ! Yeah i was at heavyweight but i was not in good shape lol (roy nelson) and believe it or not im not very big for a heavyweight anyway and should be a light heavyweight or even a middleweight a ufc guy said i could be !!

A lighter weight will make me a monster in that division instead of just a regular HW ! All the guys in the ufc in the LHW like rampage,forrest griffin are all about 17-18st inbetween fights and just cut down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Yeah i was at heavyweight but i was not in good shape lol (roy nelson) and believe it or not im not very big for a heavyweight anyway and should be a light heavyweight or even a middleweight a ufc guy said i could be !!
> 
> A lighter weight will make me a monster in that division instead of just a regular HW ! All the guys in the ufc in the LHW like rampage,forrest griffin are all about 17-18st inbetween fights and just cut down.


That's fair comment m8, keep the power of the heavyweight and just cut the frame down in size


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That's fair comment m8, keep the power of the heavyweight and just cut the frame down in size


Thats the plan mate !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Meal 2 was - 6 eggs (4 yolks) scrambled

Just done 30mins HIIT on the bike

And about to have meal 3 - 2 scoops protein with water


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Weighed myself this morning, im 16st 11lbs (only 2st 4lbs to go lol)
> 
> Just done 30mins on my exercise bike on a empty stomach.
> 
> ...


Start nailing that diet mate and with the 2/3 sessions a day you'll lose the BF.

If worse comes to worse you have some more dnp and t3


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Start nailing that diet mate and with the 2/3 sessions a day you'll lose the BF.
> 
> If worse comes to worse you have some more dnp and t3


Yeah mate ! I was losing about a stone a month before and that was with me having fri,sat,sun all as cheat days !!!

This time i wont even have a cheat day every week so it should come off nicely !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate ! I was losing about a stone a month before and that was with me having fri,sat,sun all as cheat days !!!
> 
> This time i wont even have a cheat day every week so it should come off nicely !


Should pìss it then mate!!

Get nice and lean in 10 weeks


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Should pìss it then mate!!
> 
> Get nice and lean in 10 weeks


Yeah mate i reckon so !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had dinner (meal 4)

Chicken breast and realised i didnt have any brocoli so had the only veg i had (tomatoes) lol



The rub on them is the coast rub from musclefood and its well nice !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had meal 5 -

Did a protein pancake !!

3 egg whites

2 scoops protein (choc)

Mix it up then in a pan for a few mins a side, then a spoon of organic peanut butter on top to spread over it



Fcuking handsome !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weight this morning.......16st 9lbs ! Lost 2lbs (2st 2lbs to go)

Just had meal 1 - protein pancake ! 4 egg whites, 1 scoop choc mint brownie, bit of peanut butter on top.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Man I like the look of them pancakes !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Man I like the look of them pancakes !


There awesome mate ! Piece of pi$$ to make as well !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just had meal 5 -
> 
> Did a protein pancake !!
> 
> ...


I thought your dog had shít on them


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I thought your dog had shít on them


I wish my dogs $hits were that small mate ! You'd think i had a horse if you saw my garden haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fight camp started today ! Had my last cheat weekend lol, was 16.10 this morning.

Had my 1st try of RAZE today (dont like the taste ! But it worked)

*Chest & triceps today !*

*
*

Dumbell press

Worked my way up the dumbell rack starting at 10kg all the way up to 20kg doing 20reps on every set. So ended up doing 5 x 20

Dumbell fly press

3 x 20reps with 10kg

Dumbell fly

3 x 20 with 10kg

*Triceps*

Dumbell skull crushers

3 x 20 10kg

Pushdowns

3 x 20 30kg

Standing behind neck tricep extension

3 x 20 10kg

*DONE !*

Strawberry shake down the hatch (meal 1)

My trainer wants me to walk to the gym every morning on a empty stomach for the fat burning as we want my weight down near fight weight sooner rather than later to make sure im not weak as fcuk at the weight !


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Fight camp started today ! Had my last cheat weekend lol, was 16.10 this morning.
> 
> Had my 1st try of RAZE today (dont like the taste ! But it worked)
> 
> ...


Yeah i'd be inclined to agree with your trainer, the sooner you hit target weight the sooner you'd adapt to being that light. I'd hate to be one of them boxers who has to jump in a sweat suit to make weight the day before a fight ! Man alive.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah i'd be inclined to agree with your trainer, the sooner you hit target weight the sooner you'd adapt to being that light. I'd hate to be one of them boxers who has to jump in a sweat suit to make weight the day before a fight ! Man alive.


Yeah mate hopefully that dont happen lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So yesterdays eating was -

Gym

Meal 1 - PWO protein shake

Meal 2 - chicken breast & half a packet of brown rice

Meal 3 - protein shake with 2 spoons of peanut butter

Meal 4 - same as meal 2

Missed out 2 meals as i forgot to eat lol.

*TODAY*

Morning ritual (wake up, pi$$, jump on scales) 16.7 !!! Lost 3lbs since yesterday lol.

Got my training bag ready, chucked on my earphones and was out the door 10mins after waking up for my 45min walk to gym :sad:

Got to the gym knackered and my foot was killing (fcuk off blister on toe)

Downed my RAZE and was allowed a 5min breather lol, training session to follow !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

*BACK & BICEPS*

Every set had 30secs rest inbetween !

*BACK*

Wide grip pulldowns behind neck

5 x 20reps (didnt see weights as trainer was changing them every set lol)

Wide grip infront

5 x 20 (same as above)

Close grip pulldowns

5 x 20 (same)

Machine rows

5 x 20 (40kg a side) (last 2 sets were 10reps then dropped to 1 plate a side for last 10reps)

*BICEPS*

EZ bar curls

5 x 20 (2.5kg a side)

EZ bar curls close grip

5 x 20 (2.5kg a side)

Hammer curls

3 x 20 (5kg dumbells)

*DONE !!!*

Necked a protein shake after and home now waiting for chicken to defrost !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Check this fcuker out !


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Check this fcuker out !
> 
> View attachment 112145


Ouch wtf, how you manage that ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ouch wtf, how you manage that ?


Walking to the gym this morning mate ! Could feel it rubbing early on but had to power through for 45mins lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Walking to the gym this morning mate ! Could feel it rubbing early on but had to power through for 45mins lol


Well that's dedication for you, last time I gave myself blisters like that, I was walking to a birds house to get my leg over.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work in here young man!! Nice toe


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Good luck for the fight mate! Im sure the weight will come off, you've done great so far!
> 
> What your MMA training like now your in camp? How often you doing weights?


Cheers mate !

My training when in camp looks like this -

Monday - (am) weights, (pm) muay thai technique & sparring

Tuesday - (am) weights, (pm) boxing technique & pad work

Wednesday - (am) pad work, (pm) mma, cage work

Thursday - (am) weights, (pm) cardio session, hill sprints or normal run, or nothing depending on how beat up i am lol

Friday - (am) weights, (pm) mma

Weekend - *FCUK ALL* lol, proberly a swim on sunday !

As you can see mate i do weights 4 days a week mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well that's dedication for you, last time I gave myself blisters like that, I was walking to a birds house to get my leg over.


Haha much better reason than mine mate lol. A few years ago i wanted to run 20mins without stopping on a treadmill, i got 5mins in and my nipples were rubbing like fcuk, 15mins later i got off after completing my 20min run with my t shirt covered in blood where both nipples opened up haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good work in here young man!! Nice toe


Cheers Rob


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha much better reason than mine mate lol. A few years ago i wanted to run 20mins without stopping on a treadmill, i got 5mins in and my nipples were rubbing like fcuk, 15mins later i got off after completing my 20min run with my t shirt covered in blood where both nipples opened up haha


omg bleeding nips !!! My idea of hell


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg bleeding nips !!! My idea of hell


Yeah i know mate ! Never had it since so fcuk knows what started them off lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate ! Never had it since so fcuk knows what started them off lol


Cold weather ? lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Cold weather ? lol


Nah it was one of them lesuire centre gyms full of OAP's with sweat bands on so it was warm in there lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Off to work in a bit :sad:

Taking a shake and chicken and brown rice with me.

The guy im working with tonight is a nightmare and always brings sweets with him (peado lol) gonna be hard staying away !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Off to work in a bit :sad:
> 
> Taking a shake and chicken and brown rice with me.
> 
> The guy im working with tonight is a nightmare and always brings sweets with him (peado lol) gonna be hard staying away !


Pmsl! Offer him a grain of rice when he offers a sweet


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Looks good mate. Are you concentrating on building strength, with 4 days a week of weights?
> 
> When do you fit in grappling/submission work, are these in the MMA sessions?
> 
> Do you ever train wrestling?


Want to make sure i keep my strength as my weight drops. I do alot of high rep work to build endurance in my muscles.

Yeah grappling is done in mma sessions mate as well as wrestling.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! Offer him a grain of rice when he offers a sweet


Haha they do dominoes at half time now as well ! Ive got a pepperoni pizza in front of me right now but im being strong and sticking to chicken and brown rice lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha they do dominoes at half time now as well ! Ive got a pepperoni pizza in front of me right now but im being strong and sticking to chicken and brown rice lol


Be strong!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Be strong!!


Just got in from work. I was strong brother !!! Kept my eyes on my chicken :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Good man. Whish I could train that much, currently training 3-4 days a week, seems like Im getting new niggling injuries every couple of weeks, suppose being 20st 7lbs dont help! Did you find you were getting injured more the heavy you was? Did you train as much when you was over 21st?


Lol yeah it dont help being in the 20's mate lol

Yeah i trained as much for my last fight when i was 21st and had some knee and ankle injuries going into the fight and tore my shoulder a bit as well.

So ask me again in 10 weeks if the training is easier being being at least 5st lighter lol :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

*DAY OFF*

Got the day off to recover thank fcuk lol, my chest and triceps are killing me !

Morning pi$$, jump on scales - 16.6 (lost 1lb since yesterday morning) so im under the 2st to lose mark now lol

Gonna have 2 cardio sessions on my bike today (SSCV & HIIT) so im not doing nothing.

And gonna keep the carbs as close to zero as i can as i dont need them lol, so carbs will just be from whats in a few spoonfulls of organic peanut butter as i wanna keep fats high if carbs are low !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just done 30min on the bike and had a chicken breast

Meals today have been -

Meal 1 - protein shake (2 scoops) & 2 spoons of peanut butter mixed in.

Meal 2 - 6 scrambled eggs (3 yolks)

Meal 3 - same as meal 1

Meal 4 - 1 chicken breast.

And thats up to now. Prob have a 5th meal of a scoop of protein before bed.

We'll see what the scales bring in the morning

Then up and out the door for my 45min walk to the gym !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Roy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How long is "fight camp" (love that name) mate? All going well, keep it up.

Do you take any pre-fight meds?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning Roy


Haha you fcuker :2guns: All these stones light and im still Roy :crying:

*ROB IS A **** !!!*

Thats better lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> How long is "fight camp" (love that name) mate? All going well, keep it up.
> 
> Do you take any pre-fight meds?


About 10 weeks mate ! 2 weeks to get my body ajusted to the new work load then 8 weeks of smashing ! Cheers mate :thumbup1:

No mate dont take anything ! I agree with people using meds if there a bodybuilder/strongman/powerlifter but if you fight then your a pussy haha. Samurai/spartans/gladiators/vikings didnt have stuff before battle and neither will i lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

*TODAY*

Weighed myself - 16.3 !!!! (Lost 3lbs) thats the lightest ive been so far !!

45min walk to gym

*SHOULDERS*

Dumbell Press - 4 x 20 (15kg)

Side Lats - 4 x 20 (7.5kg)

Behind & Infront Barbell Press - 4 x 10 (oly bar) behind then infront was 1 rep.

Front Raises supersetted with Upright Rows 4 x 20

Shrugs 1 x 60 (17.5kg) was allowed one 10sec break at any point but otherwise just had to bust them out.

*DONE !!!*

PWO choc mint shake.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> *TODAY*
> 
> Weighed myself - 16.3 !!!! (Lost 3lbs) thats the lightest ive been so far !!
> 
> ...


Keep at it slim!

Good to see weight coming off. You'll be there in no time


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Keep at it slim!
> 
> Good to see weight coming off. You'll be there in no time


Cheers mate ! Hopefully im in the 15's by the weekend !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Hopefully im in the 15's by the weekend !!


Easy mate!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Easy mate!!


Hopefully bro !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had meal 2 - 400g lean steak mince & handfull of grapes after (read a while ago that if you eat fruit after meat the fruit acids help break down the meat quicker ???) Prob bollocks but i do it anyway lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> I'm sure you will mate, the weight is falling off you!!!
> 
> How many grams of protein are you aiming for a day? You got a video of your last fight when 21 stone?


I dunno to be honest mate i dont keep track of my numbers lol, i might soon just to see how much i eat.

Yeah mate if you go on youtube and search kentronin ive got my own channel with my training vids and my fight on there !


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Impressive first fight m8. He didn't look like he knew what to do tbh, everytime you went for the double leg takedown he's looking around thinkin wtf do I do next !! lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Impressive first fight m8. He didn't look like he knew what to do tbh, everytime you went for the double leg takedown he's looking around thinkin wtf do I do next !! lol


Cheers mate ! I wasnt happy with it as i knew i could finish him and should have but i had a massive adrenalin dump and felt weak and empty but a wins a win as they say lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Well done on the fight mate! You owned him on the ground!
> 
> Was that a pro or amateur fight? How long were the rounds?


Cheers mate ! I should have finished him lol. My next fight will be a finish !!!

It was semi pro so only 90sec rounds but i think my game suits proper 5min rounds so cant wait to turn pro lol


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

congrats on the weight loss...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

exmgtoo said:


> congrats on the weight loss...


Cheers mate :thumb: still just under 2st to go lol


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

im american and have no idea what a stone weighs....... =0)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

exmgtoo said:


> im american and have no idea what a stone weighs....... =0)


Haha sorry mate, google says i've gotta lose about 27lbs :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Meals today -

Meal 1 - PWO protein shake

Meal 2 - 400g lean mince & handfull of grapes

Meal 3 - Protein shake & 2 spoons of peanut butter

Meal 4 - 3 scrambled eggs

Meal 5 - wasnt really hungry so had a spoon of PB and some grapes

Meal 6 - chicken breast

So food as been spot on today really !

Good night fcukers :cowboy:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weight this morning 16.3 :crying: :sad: (same as yesterday) wasnt fcuking happy lol then someone reminded me that i have lost half a stone since monday ! Maybe i over did it on the grapes or the 400g of mince stayed in my system for longer than chicken i dunno lol.

But today was legs and tonight is my mma session so should definatly be lighter tomorrow (hopefully lol)

*LEGS*

*Leg extensions* - 3 x 20 only 15kg as it was a warm up

*Squats* - 3 x 20 (80kg) felt weak as fcuk doing this ! Used to doing 180kg squat but that was over 5st ago and i wasnt low carbing and walking to the gym lol.

*Lunges* - 3 x length of gym (bodyweight)

*Leg press* - 1 x 50 (80kg) had one 10sec rest at 30reps

*DONE !!!*


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Nice one mate, hope you get the finish!
> 
> Your ground game looked good, have you competed in grappling tournaments or striking bouts before?


Yeah mate only 1 comp though but i felt i was robbed in 2 of my matches and that if it was a fight i would have killed him lol, so i decided to fcuk BJJ comps off and just use it for mma. Striking wise i havnt done any comps since i was a kid winning karate comps lol, spent my time in hard thai sparring and out in thailand training though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Weight this morning 16.3 :crying: :sad: (same as yesterday) wasnt fcuking happy lol then someone reminded me that i have lost half a stone since monday ! Maybe i over did it on the grapes or the 400g of mince stayed in my system for longer than chicken i dunno lol.
> 
> But today was legs and tonight is my mma session so should definatly be lighter tomorrow (hopefully lol)
> 
> ...


Stop weighing each day ya loon, once every 5 days I reckon 

The mince portion is fine, only thing is say is how much gets used in protein synthesis given your natty......

Nice session mate, mma will be fun after that lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Stop weighing each day ya loon, once every 5 days I reckon
> 
> The mince portion is fine, only thing is say is how much gets used in protein synthesis given your natty......
> 
> Nice session mate, mma will be fun after that lol


Yeah i'll try and curb my weighing addiction lol, dunno about that protein thing mate lol.

Yeah i know lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i'll try and curb my weighing addiction lol, dunno about that protein thing mate lol.
> 
> Yeah i know lol


Good lad!!

I believe naturally and even assisted our bodies can only process 70/80g of protein per sitting - don't quote me lol

So that last 100g of mince, the protein was probably píssed away.

I'll see what I can find


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> I believe naturally and even assisted our bodies can only process 70/80g of protein per sitting - don't quote me lol
> 
> ...


Oh right yeah i see what you mean mate ! Prob should have had 2 meals at 200g each


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha sorry mate, google says i've gotta lose about 27lbs :thumbup1:


i have trained a lot of fighters here in states. most of my guys come in 20 - 30lbs over weight on fight night and shredded.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

exmgtoo said:


> i have trained a lot of fighters here in states. most of my guys come in 20 - 30lbs over weight on fight night and shredded.


Haha cool mate ! As im only a semi pro at the moment my weigh in is the same day as my fight so i cant cut hardly any weight :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just about to down my RAZE hoping it helps me in my mma class in 30mins !

Hopefully its stronger than the lack of carbs ive had today lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back from mma.

My grappling felt wicked ! Was just steamrolling mother fcukers left and right ! Then 10mins in i felt it !..... I was fcuking ruined lol, my lack of energy caught up with me and i felt like a wet noodle lol.

Pleased with how my tehnique and strength/speed was just gotta keep at it and my cardio will return !

Chicken breast time !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work Jon, sounds like the low cals/carbs got you during training, did you manage to battle through??

Anybody filming your next fight mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Nice work Jon, sounds like the low cals/carbs got you during training, did you manage to battle through??
> 
> Anybody filming your next fight mate?


Yeah mate battled through like a true samurai lol !

Yes mate they all get filmed for the dvd then i get sent it and chuck it on youtube :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Woke up this morning and weighed myself (yesterdays weight 16.3).... BOOM BITCHES !!! 15.13 !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Woke up this morning and weighed myself (yesterdays weight 16.3)....
> View attachment 112600
> BOOM BITCHES !!! 15.13 !!!


Excellent work mate!!

Keep it up :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent work mate!!
> 
> Keep it up :beer:


Cheers mate ! Think its only about 20lbs to go and its not even the end of week 1 :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

After watching too much of some twins on youtube im feeling tempted to make some cornbread today lol always see it in films and it always looks nice !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Check out these mate, good glove and very cheap at the moment!
> 
> http://www.made4fighters.com/en/store/search/index/?keyword=PunchTown+FRACTURE+BXR+mkII
> 
> Thats if you need any of course!


Haha cheers mate ! I get the deal emailed to me everyday lol.

I use the new hayabusa tokushu gloves anyway bro :thumbup1:

Good price on them though !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuk ! Ran out of dnp lol, and d hacks only ship twice a week now so wont be back on till thurs prob :sad:

Had some grenade fat burners left from xmas lol, fcuking crap but took them anyway


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk ! Ran out of dnp lol, and d hacks only ship twice a week now so wont be back on till thurs prob :sad:
> 
> Had some grenade fat burners left from xmas lol, fcuking crap but took them anyway


More cardio


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> More cardio


Fcuk that i do enough lol, huntingground is sending me some


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that i do enough lol, huntingground is sending me some


He's a good lad 



Just for you


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> He's a good lad
> 
> View attachment 112820
> 
> ...


Haha your the red bull man ! Im still loyal to monster lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha your the red bull man ! Im still loyal to monster lol


I'll have anything, not these today though 

Just a sugar free one 

Good price though lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'll have anything, not these today though
> 
> Just a sugar free one
> 
> Good price though lol


Lol yeah, red and blue are alright but lime is rank !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol yeah, red and blue are alright but lime is rank !


Lime is the best!! Bender :2guns:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lime is the best!! Bender :2guns:


Shut your dick hole ! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Shut your dick hole ! Lol


You know it's always open


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You know it's always open


Yeah i know mate im not complaining :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Been on a fast today for some reason :confused1: just havnt felt hungry !

Was cheat day yesterday so maybe im trying to get all that crap out lol, havnt eaten since about 11pm last night !!

Starting to feel hungry so might be shake time soon !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Been on a fast today for some reason :confused1: just havnt felt hungry !
> 
> Was cheat day yesterday so maybe im trying to get all that crap out lol, havnt eaten since about 11pm last night !!
> 
> Starting to feel hungry so might be shake time soon !


Fasting..... Wtf! Lol

Morning !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fasting..... Wtf! Lol
> 
> Morning !


Fcuk knows mate lol not today though ! Got a busy day !

Just done chest & triceps

Got hill sprints at 2pm

Then mma tonight !

Need food today mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk knows mate lol not today though ! Got a busy day !
> 
> Just done chest & triceps
> 
> ...


Very busy mate!!

Get eating then. Fuel these sessions


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Very busy mate!!
> 
> Get eating then. Fuel these sessions


Yes sir !


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk knows mate lol not today though ! Got a busy day !
> 
> Just done chest & triceps
> 
> ...


Always good to refill the tank


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Always good to refill the tank


Back from the "stairs of doom" lol, time for a shake and some PB lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Before my last fight at the end of my camp i managed to start running up and down the massive set of steps on a big hill once ! And then walking a few more times.

Today at the beginning of my camp on my first try of the stairs i ran up and down the stairs the whole 4 times !! The same as all my mates (who are lightweights) very happy as i obviously work alot better and am more athletic with this new light body of mine !! :bounce:

Cant wait to beat my mates up tonight now lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Before my last fight at the end of my camp i managed to start running up and down the massive set of steps on a big hill once ! And then walking a few more times.
> 
> Today at the beginning of my camp on my first try of the stairs i ran up and down the stairs the whole 4 times !! The same as all my mates (who are lightweights) very happy as i obviously work alot better and am more athletic with this new light body of mine !! :bounce:
> 
> Cant wait to beat my mates up tonight now lol


So in theory your 4 times fitter 

Good work mate :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> So in theory your 4 times fitter
> 
> Good work mate :beer:


Yeah at the start than i was at the end of my last camp ! Got about 9 weeks yet ! Haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah at the start than i was at the end of my last camp ! Got about 9 weeks yet ! Haha


Easy then!! Puts you in a better place then mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning slim!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning slim!


Haha morning buddy,

Feel like ive been hit by a bus this morning ! Thank fcuk ive got the day off !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha morning buddy,
> 
> Feel like ive been hit by a bus this morning ! Thank fcuk ive got the day off !


Enjoy the rest mate 

Well deserved!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the rest mate
> 
> Well deserved!


Cheers mate ! :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Huntingground

Pills have just turned up mate thank you very much :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> Pills have just turned up mate thank you very much :thumbup1:


Hope he's ok!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hope he's ok!!


He was last on at 7:30am apparently but he hasnt posted ? Busy day perhaps mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He was last on at 7:30am apparently but he hasnt posted ? Busy day perhaps mate


Ok magnum P.I :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ok magnum P.I :lol:


lolol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lolol


Them ****'s are so quick witted mate haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Them ****'s are so quick witted mate haha


pmsl prolly why most are working in the entertainment industry ! lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> pmsl prolly why most are working in the entertainment industry ! lol


Haha yeah ! Im sure Rob works at pineapple studios lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! Im sure Rob works at pineapple studios lol


Busted.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Busted.....
> 
> View attachment 113076


Haha is that why your back is always turned ? Because thats your front lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha is that why your back is always turned ? Because thats your front lol


Pmsl, it's turned and NOFACE to hide my identity lol

Although my mug has gone up a few times 

Not a fan of anyone from work knowing what I do and have done lol oh and the Missus too!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Double post!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, it's turned and NOFACE to hide my identity lol
> 
> Although my mug has gone up a few times
> 
> Not a fan of anyone from work knowing what I do and have done lol oh and the Missus too!! :lol:


Ah your hiding your identity ! Is this you as well ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah your hiding your identity ! Is this you as well ?


He's bigger


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Havnt eaten to well today (havnt eaten any sh1t just not alot of good stuff lol)

Had about 3 shakes, 3 tablespoons of PB and scrambled eggs today !

Just got in from a 2mile run, felt good and got a decent sweat going.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Havnt eaten to well today (havnt eaten any sh1t just not alot of good stuff lol)
> 
> Had about 3 shakes, 3 tablespoons of PB and scrambled eggs today !
> 
> Just got in from a 2mile run, felt good and got a decent sweat going.


Just seen this, sup with you ya bender! Eat!!

Back on dnp now?

How's today going?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> How you finding your MMA training now Jon? You lost any weight since you broke into the 15s?


Yeah good cheers mate, legs are aching like fcuk lol, dunno mate last sat morning i was 15.13 and today i was 15.12 so ive still got today and tonights mma session to drop some more before the morning lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Just seen this, sup with you ya bender! Eat!!
> 
> Back on dnp now?
> 
> How's today going?


Lol dunno mate forgot to get the chicken out to defrost that day. Yes mate back on lol.

Todays good just mma to go now then the weekend off !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol dunno mate forgot to get the chicken out to defrost that day. Yes mate back on lol.
> 
> Todays good just mma to go now then the weekend off !


What are you like!!

Have a good one mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right 1st off the good news ! Weight last sat 15.13, weight this morning  15.9 !

Now for the bad news !

Bit of heavy sparring last night, going at it with my mate and threw a head kick then went in for a straight right, my mate blokes it and we'r toe 2 toe trading ! Then he hits me with a body shot and theres a instant massive pain up almost by my armpit but to the side so almost by the side of my chest, the pain drops me to my knees but i jump up straight away and tell him to carry on and we finish the round.

Fresh guy comes in and i start blasting him and cant really feel the pain anymore, i finish the round by throwing a head kick and the stabbing pain comes back ! I walk around trying to stretch it off and then the last fresh guy comes in. Im hurting him with all my shots and its going well, then he throws a shot and i block it but the pressure of blocking the punch makes the stab happen again and drops me to my knees !! We stop the session because something is obviously wrong.

I sit down and it starts hurting to breath, coughing is killing me and i was still up at 4am because i couldnt sleep as it hurts to move or sit up :sad:

Gonna give it till monday and if it isnt any better i'll go get it looked at, hopefully its just bruised and not broken or cracked !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good news weight wise, bad news on the pain bro.

Defo get it looked at Monday.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good news weight wise, bad news on the pain bro.
> 
> Defo get it looked at Monday.


Cheers mate, yeah i will do !


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds bruised to me, as it went numb quick, then only comes back later as the bruising starts to come out. Fingers crossed for ya anyway.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Yeah hopefully bro. Fcuking hurts at the mo lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah hopefully bro. Fcuking hurts at the mo lol


Don't laugh then ! lol It hurts only when I laugh  good show that was ! lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You dead yoof?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Hows the injury mate? Have you been able to train?


No mate its been hurting to cough,sneeze and move pretty much :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You dead yoof?


Alright mate, dog hurt his leg yesterday out on a walk and couldnt walk on it. Up vets today for x ray and he's torn his ACL ligiment in his knee and is having a OP to sort it in 2 weeks. Never known a dog so unlucky the poor little fcuker :sad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate, dog hurt his leg yesterday out on a walk and couldnt walk on it. Up vets today for x ray and he's torn his ACL ligiment in his knee and is having a OP to sort it in 2 weeks. Never known a dog so unlucky the poor little fcuker :sad:


Aww mate, that's shít bless him!

So he's hobbling around the house I take it?

Poor sod.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Aww mate, that's shít bless him!
> 
> So he's hobbling around the house I take it?
> 
> Poor sod.


Yeah mate he's out of it at the mo but he has to hop about and sometimes puts a bit of weight on it.

He got weighed today and is 64kg (10 stone) lol, got a chicken breast out to cook him up when he wakes up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> No mate its been hurting to cough,sneeze and move pretty much :sad:


I know exactly how you feel mate, reinjured my back and now i'm in that pain again ! lol damn it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate he's out of it at the mo but he has to hop about and sometimes puts a bit of weight on it.
> 
> He got weighed today and is 64kg (10 stone) lol, got a chicken breast out to cook him up when he wakes up.


He's a big lad!

Get him on some Tren


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I know exactly how you feel mate, reinjured my back and now i'm in that pain again ! lol damn it.


Fcuker aint it mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> He's a big lad!
> 
> Get him on some Tren


Haha look at his chest and shoulders mate he dont need to get any bigger !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha look at his chest and shoulders mate he dont need to get any bigger !
> 
> View attachment 113869


BEAST!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> BEAST!!


Like his dad :wink: haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Christ that's a big lad ! What breed ? Ridgeback ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Christ that's a big lad ! What breed ? Ridgeback ?


Dogue de Bordeoux mate (turner & hooch)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Dogue de Bordeoux mate (turner & hooch)


Ah right ! Wow he's muscular though ! Looks in prime shape tbh.  Lovely lookin dog.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ah right ! Wow he's muscular though ! Looks in prime shape tbh.  Lovely lookin dog.


Cheers mate ! He's like his dad though, looks powerfull but has got the joints of a 80yr old lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! He's like his dad though, looks powerfull but has got the joints of a 80yr old lol


Get him on the omega 3's ! lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get him on the omega 3's ! lol


To go with the glucosomine and vit c he has everyday lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bit of xbox time with my little (big) boy lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Hows the injury now mate?


Better now mate cheers ! Can still feel it a bit and its more of a exact little spot now just under my right pec that if i push it it hurts.

Been smashing the cardio this week and weight is coming off still, mma tomorrow night and i cant wait !

Some updated pics to put up from gym this morning when they come through.

Hows your training mate ? You got a journal ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of xbox time with my little (big) boy lol
> 
> View attachment 114583


i reckon the dogs better looking :wub:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i reckon the dogs better looking :wub:


Easily mate haha, out on walks he does better with the ladies than i ever have :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Some progress pics from gym today

Bit of leg for Rob lol



Upper body (still waiting for fcuking love handles to go :sad


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Some progress pics from gym today
> 
> Bit of leg for Rob lol
> 
> ...


Fking hell man you've lost weight fast !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Fking hell man you've lost weight fast !!!


Haha cheers mate ! Just wish the love handles would fcuk off lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

They'll come off in due time mate, massive changes you've made so far


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RACK said:


> They'll come off in due time mate, massive changes you've made so far


Cheers Rack ! Hopefully my cut goes even half as well as yours did :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers buddy, you're doing the best most intense cardio ever...... MMA! I reckon another 3 months doing what you're doing and you'll look bang on how you want. I used to say when I did MMA "I don't care how I look, it's how I fight!" pure BS, abs and SPRAWL shorts look BADASS haha!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RACK said:


> Cheers buddy, you're doing the best most intense cardio ever...... MMA! I reckon another 3 months doing what you're doing and you'll look bang on how you want. I used to say when I did MMA "I don't care how I look, it's how I fight!" pure BS, abs and SPRAWL shorts look BADASS haha!!


Haha my fight is about 7 weeks away now so still got a little while to look better but the main thing is the last stone ive gotta get off to weigh in.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got back in from my run.

My old best time for it was 17mins

Ive just done it in..............14mins !!! Happy that its that good already ! Im already alot fitter than i was for my 1st fight !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

And for you ******* who are clean shaven and the men in here who have a beard here is my viking beard at the mo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> And for you ******* who are clean shaven and the men in here who have a beard here is my viking beard at the mo
> 
> View attachment 114744


Rapey


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Rapey


Only after a bit of piliging ! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@R0BLET

Where you at homie ???? You alright mate ?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Impressive changes mate! Surprised its dropped off so quickly!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Impressive changes mate! Surprised its dropped off so quickly!


Cheers mate ! Just hard training and diet......and dnp lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning bro!

Those cans didn't last long pmsl

Have a good one


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning bro!
> 
> Those cans didn't last long pmsl
> 
> Have a good one


Morning buddy

Haha yeah i bet mate ! Ive still got a can of rockstar left lol.

And you my old son beam


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Was a new lightest ever on sat.... Was 15.7 !! Exactly a stone to go with 6 weeks left lol. Only eat sh1t one day this weekend so weight this morning was 15.9 :thumb: so by tomorrow i'll be 15.7 again and i should smash that by sat !

Gym time buddies !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@BatemanLondon

How far away from medway are you buddy ? Thinking of getting some boxing help off you before my fight if your free ? PM me if you want to


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @BatemanLondon
> 
> How far away from medway are you buddy ? Thinking of getting some boxing help off you before my fight if your free ? PM me if you want to


bexleyheath mate .. or i can come to your gym .. up to you mate , pm me if you want , will give you my number bro


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> bexleyheath mate .. or i can come to your gym .. up to you mate , pm me if you want , will give you my number bro


Ah thought so mate ! Thought you was kent but nearer London lol. Ok mate cheers will do :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mma went well tonight ! Cardio is feeling good alright !

Bruce is at the vets tomorrow for his ACL surgery :sad: poor little fcuker


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Mma went well tonight ! Cardio is feeling good alright !
> 
> Bruce is at the vets tomorrow for his ACL surgery :sad: poor little fcuker


Hope he gets well mate


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Mma went well tonight ! Cardio is feeling good alright !
> 
> Bruce is at the vets tomorrow for his ACL surgery :sad: poor little fcuker


Good luck with that mate.

So how's the hunting going?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hope he gets well mate


Cheers mate ! He's dropped off now so gotta ring up at 3pm


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Good luck with that mate.
> 
> So how's the hunting going?


Cheers mate.

Not been shooting in a while mate :sad: im too busy getting ready to hunt the most dangerous animal of all..........MAN ! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got Bruce home, he's alright i think just out of it


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Just got Bruce home, he's alright i think just out of it
> 
> View attachment 115407


awwwwww poor bugger ! lol he's looking there as if to say "Wtf I do to that ? I dont remember it"


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> awwwwww poor bugger ! lol he's looking there as if to say "Wtf I do to that ? I dont remember it"


Yeah i know mate bless him ! Think the tramadol has kicked in because he's snoring now lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate bless him ! Think the tramadol has kicked in because he's snoring now lol


ooh the lucky bugger, he'll be floating around on the tramadol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> ooh the lucky bugger, he'll be floating around on the tramadol


Yeah hopefully mate lol. His leg must feel cold lol


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Good work. You got any pics of your weight


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Rate he's going he'll disappear by the end of the year ! lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

totalwar said:


> Good work. You got any pics of your weight


Cheers mate, my avi is my currant state lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Rate he's going he'll disappear by the end of the year ! lol


Haha 1 more stone mate ! Then its middle weight and thats 13st 2 !! Think there safe lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My poor boys knee today after his ACL surgery :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

5 weeks till my fight now ! This weekend will be my last cheat meals until after my fight ive decided lol.

Everyone said i was reallyexplosive and quick in mma class last night and its not fun grappling with me anymore lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 5 weeks till my fight now ! This weekend will be my last cheat meals until after my fight ive decided lol.
> 
> Everyone said i was reallyexplosive and quick in mma class last night and its not fun grappling with me anymore lol


Last cheat!! I've just had steak, roasted veg then a hot cross bun 

Swap for all sugar free energy drinks for these 5 weeks mate, should help plenty.

Glad to hear training is going well!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Last cheat!! I've just had steak, roasted veg then a hot cross bun
> 
> Swap for all sugar free energy drinks for these 5 weeks mate, should help plenty.
> 
> Glad to hear training is going well!


Haha ive just had bbq pizza haha ! Yeah i'll get some sugar free drinks mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha ive just had bbq pizza haha ! Yeah i'll get some sugar free drinks mate lol


Bàstard, I'd love a BBQ pizza 

Good lad, I'm getting addicted to energy drinks..... Your fault :lol:

Just had this.....



Quark with Butterscotch TPW whey :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bàstard, I'd love a BBQ pizza
> 
> Good lad, I'm getting addicted to energy drinks..... Your fault :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha ive got 2 cans of monster and a rockstar in the fridge !

That looks good mate ! Lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Jon. You fighting at 205 in a couple of weeks then I take it?

Havent read the whole journal but ill be following this from now on as im currently planning on cutting down to about 240lb from 255lb so I can begin boxing and MMA again without turning purple within the first round lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha ive got 2 cans of monster and a rockstar in the fridge !
> 
> That looks good mate ! Lol


Plenty of red bull still here lol

Was spot on mate, 60g of protein and that's it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Hey Jon. You fighting at 205 in a couple of weeks then I take it?
> 
> Havent read the whole journal but ill be following this from now on as im currently planning on cutting down to about 240lb from 255lb so I can begin boxing and MMA again without turning purple within the first round lol


Yes mate ! 5 weeks time ! 1st fight was heavyweight (i was 21st) and in a few weeks i'll be fighting at 14st 7 lol.

Haha just go back now mate ! Your body will get used to it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Plenty of red bull still here lol
> 
> Was spot on mate, 60g of protein and that's it


I'll be stocking up on that berry source drink from morrisons mate lol

Prob be nice with the jaffa cake flavour as well mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I'll be stocking up on that berry source drink from morrisons mate lol
> 
> Prob be nice with the jaffa cake flavour as well mate !


Yeah I'm going too lol 3 for £1 

I've tried it mate, wasn't a big fan tbh.

I'll get some of the new coffee one though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'm going too lol 3 for £1
> 
> I've tried it mate, wasn't a big fan tbh.
> 
> I'll get some of the new coffee one though


Wasnt a fan of the shake in general ? Or with the quark ? Yeah coffee sounds good ! Need a caramel one ! Or monster and red bull flavour !!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yes mate ! 5 weeks time ! 1st fight was heavyweight (i was 21st) and in a few weeks i'll be fighting at 14st 7 lol.
> 
> Haha just go back now mate ! Your body will get used to it.


Ive got a huge 150lb punchbag hanging in my garage which I use every other day. Its called a buffalo bag, cant remeber the brand. Im back to doing 10 3minute rounds on that some days so the fitness is there already, just joking about turning purple lol. Gonna start the MMA side of things again in a few weeks. I trained MMA for around 18 months a few years back and was on the verge of fighting but got a security job working abroad so that put an end to that. Got the itch back now though, im excited to be getting back in to it!

Good job on the weight loss man thats impressive


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yes mate ! 5 weeks time ! 1st fight was heavyweight (i was 21st) and in a few weeks i'll be fighting at 14st 7 lol.
> 
> Haha just go back now mate ! Your body will get used to it.


Fvck me mate, that must have taken some doing, that's great progress.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Wasnt a fan of the shake in general ? Or with the quark ? Yeah coffee sounds good ! Need a caramel one ! Or monster and red bull flavour !!!


Yeah didn't like it as a shake mate.

A double decker flavour one would be the best!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah didn't like it as a shake mate.
> 
> A double decker flavour one would be the best!!


Do you like jaffa cakes though lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Fvck me mate, that must have taken some doing, that's great progress.


Cheers mate ! Yeah its been since about Aug ive been dieting and training hard ! Lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Read your journal Jon great progress m8 weights falling off you good luck with fight subbed your youtube channel you pretty handy on the bag and look very light on you feet. Oh and you dogs ace.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Ive got a huge 150lb punchbag hanging in my garage which I use every other day. Its called a buffalo bag, cant remeber the brand. Im back to doing 10 3minute rounds on that some days so the fitness is there already, just joking about turning purple lol. Gonna start the MMA side of things again in a few weeks. I trained MMA for around 18 months a few years back and was on the verge of fighting but got a security job working abroad so that put an end to that. Got the itch back now though, im excited to be getting back in to it!
> 
> Good job on the weight loss man thats impressive


Thats good mate ! The grappling cardio will be sh1t though as that always goes :sad: lol. You got decent gyms whereever you are ??

Cheers mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Read your journal Jon great progress m8 weights falling off you good luck with fight subbed your youtube channel you pretty handy on the bag and look very light on you feet. Oh and you dogs ace.


Cheers mate !! Took most of my vids down for a while as i didnt want the enemy having too much to watch lol. I was always very quick and agile for a heavyweight ! (Even Jimi Manuwa comments on my speed during my fight lol) now im down to lightheavy my speed wont be as much of a weapon because everyone will be a bit quicker but hopefully i'll still be stronger !

Haha cheers mate ! Just tried to take a pic of him and he fcuking jumped me lol he looks like a werewolf ! Lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

r



jon-kent said:


> Thats good mate ! The grappling cardio will be sh1t though as that always goes :sad: lol. You got decent gyms whereever you are ??
> 
> Cheers mate !


Yeah man theres a few good gyms around. Havent decided which one to use yet but Ive been to have a look at a couple.

Yeah the grappling will be tough no doubt. When I was training it regularly I had a couple of weeks off due to injury and everything was fvcked when I restarted. Positioning, timing, cardio everything! I was getting swept like a fvcking novice where as my top game had been reasonably good. Itll all come back pretty quickly though im hoping.

What is the name of your youtube channel mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah man theres a few good gyms around. Havent decided which one to use yet but Ive been to have a look at a couple.
> 
> Yeah the grappling will be tough no doubt. When I was training it regularly I had a couple of weeks off due to injury and everything was fvcked when I restarted. Positioning, timing, cardio everything! I was getting swept like a fvcking novice where as my top game had been reasonably good. Itll all come back pretty quickly though im hoping.
> 
> What is the name of you youtube channel mate?


Thats good then mate ! Find out if they got any pro fighters as well !

Haha yeah its sh1t going back again and feeling like a novice. When i was a bit younger and got into mma Frank Mir was my favourite so i always trained off my back as its unusual for a big guy to not end up on top lol, but for fights its better to be on top lol so im working more wrestling like my other hero........Chael P Sonnen haha


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool hope tear the ass out of him.

Not in gay way.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Cool hope tear the ass out of him.
> 
> Not in gay way.


Thats the plan mate ! Wasnt happy with my 1st fight so im on a mission to stop this next one !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Do you like jaffa cakes though lol


Yes


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Make sure you video it bud.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes


Lol just checking


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Make sure you video it bud.


Its all recorded for a dvd anyway mate so i'll chuck it online :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got sent a PM asking me to write abit about my thoughts on my life and my fighting/dealing with fear in the sports motivation part on here so have a read if your bored lol

Link to save you finding it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/motivation-sports-psychology/219019-some-musings-me.html#post4046296


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for putting it in your journal, the more people read/add to it the more we learn. Its like fire forging steel the hotter the fire the softer the steel the more it can be hammered and folded.

Your oponent is now at a loss he hopefully doesnt have the might of UK-M behind him therfor hasnt seen my post lol.

From now on I dont think you can ever truely be defeated! You have stepped up to the plate stood toe to toe with an opponent and whilst there maybe times your ass is handed to you on a plate you have atleast tried and in that trying you have learnt and with those learnings garners new strength which will then be used to kick ass.

Youve no doubt seen these vids but ill post incase you havent :-






and


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Thank you mate ! That is a brilliant post ! And you obviously see things how a true warrior should :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Im gonna log now, thanks for your time Jon it is appreciated!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Im gonna log now, thanks for your time Jon it is appreciated!


Lol same here mate, any time buddy ! Thanks for yours 2 !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Once more into the fray.....

Into the last good fight i'll ever know....

Live and die on this day....

Live and die on this day....


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Your actions and your actions alone shall determain yourself worth! Win or loose m8. It is much better to stand toe to toe having trained your ass off and lost than to loose because you skipped on training or chickened out. Anyway you wont loose so all is well


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Your actions and your actions alone shall determain yourself worth! Win or loose m8. It is much better to stand toe to toe having trained your ass off and lost than to loose because you skipped on training or chickened out. Anyway you wont loose so all is well


Haha cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My little gay friend Robbie re starting his journal has reminded me to post in mine lol.

My rib is feeling good and im gonna test it out tomorrow night and spar.

Bruce's leg has healed up a lot but still looks sore.

Just over 3 weeks till its time for battle !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> My little gay friend Robbie re starting his journal has reminded me to post in mine lol.
> 
> My rib is feeling good and im gonna test it out tomorrow night and spar.
> 
> ...


Who you calling gay!! Little I accept pmsl

Suppose a little gay..... Don't tell the mrs 

Glad your both on the mend, but get him to the vets if it gets any worse mate.

Inlaws are loving their pup, bloody monster for a pup mind!!

I see why you have one, lovely dogs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Who you calling gay!! Little I accept pmsl
> 
> Suppose a little gay..... Don't tell the mrs
> 
> ...


Haha he's up there tomorrow anyway for a check up, yeah there a wicked breed mate ! Very loving and protective but without being over the top with it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lightest weight before all the sh1t with Bruce fcuked me and my training up 15st 7lbs

Weight this morning.......15st 3lbs !!

Only 10lbs to go if i dont wanna have to cut any weight the day before the fight :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lightest weight before all the sh1t with Bruce fcuked me and my training up 15st 7lbs
> 
> Weight this morning.......15st 3lbs !!
> 
> Only 10lbs to go if i dont wanna have to cut any weight the day before the fight :thumbup1:


Get in!!

Good work JK :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Get in!!
> 
> Good work JK :beer:


Cheers mate ! Still got 3 weeks as well lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce had his stiches out today thank fcuk ! Can finally start sleeping in bed again lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dinner time !

Tuna with a bit of light salad cream,tomatoes and cucumber


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sweat

Here you go buddy check these out !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Both great ones mate, already in my favourites!! Haha.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good hard mma session tonight !

First hard sparring session back since my rib injury and felt good after a few rounds ! Was a little bit blinky since its been weeks since ive been punched hard but it'll go soon lol.

Hopefully the scales are into the 14's in the morning ! Fingers crossed !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good weekend bud


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good weekend bud


You 2 sexy :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right bitches ! Hard work has paid off this week ! Last week was 15.3 this morning i was..........

:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Right bitches ! Hard work has paid off this week ! Last week was 15.3 this morning i was..........
> View attachment 118407
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Amazing mate!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Amazing mate!!


Cheers mate ! Quick pose after my weigh in lol



Over 6st later and ive still got them fcuking love handles lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Quick pose after my weigh in lol
> 
> View attachment 118409
> 
> ...


6st is brilliant though mate, those stubborn bits will slowly fall away over time :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 6st is brilliant though mate, those stubborn bits will slowly fall away over time :beer:


Cheers mate ! Who would have thought they wouldnt have fallen off already though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Who would have thought they wouldnt have fallen off already though lol


They will mate 

Keep at it!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> They will mate
> 
> Keep at it!!


I will mate ! Middle weight next haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

The speed you've lost that weight is unreal tbh m8, props to you. Was it DNP and T3 that did it ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The speed you've lost that weight is unreal tbh m8, props to you. Was it DNP and T3 that did it ?


Cheers mate, dnp obviously helped a sh1t ton mate but i have dieted and trained my ass off since Aug to get here lol. I think i lost about 3st on my own and dnp has helped with the other 3 lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

You ran DNP alone or with T3 ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You ran DNP alone or with T3 ?


1st time without, 2nd time with, now without. No difference in anything for me mate !


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> 1st time without, 2nd time with, now without. No difference in anything for me mate !


Cool, nice one mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Cool, nice one mate


Lol cheers buddy ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 1st time without, 2nd time with, now without. No difference in anything for me mate !


Great weight loss. How's your strength?

How long u run the dnp for?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Great weight loss. How's your strength?
> 
> How long u run the dnp for?


Cheers mate ! Gym wise i dunno as with all the sh1t with my dog i havnt been able to go to the gym so havnt touched a weight in nearly a month ! But fight wise i feel just as strong but faster ! Was catching my partners with head kicks in sparring friday night because they said they just couldnt see them coming !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

That's good mate.

Oh how's the dog.

My dog died this month and my cat


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> That's good mate.
> 
> Oh how's the dog.
> 
> My dog died this month and my cat


He's alright mate had his stitches out but keeps trying to lick the wound and re open it so gotta keep a constant eye on him, had his 1st little physio walk today just to the end of the street and back and he was putting weight on it and walking normal so looks good.

Fcuking hell mate sorry to hear that ! I'll be a fcuking wreck the day that happens to me :sad: you gonna get another dog ? We always say no but you miss not having that friendship !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He's alright mate had his stitches out but keeps trying to lick the wound and re open it so gotta keep a constant eye on him, had his 1st little physio walk today just to the end of the street and back and he was putting weight on it and walking normal so looks good.
> 
> Fcuking hell mate sorry to hear that ! I'll be a fcuking wreck the day that happens to me :sad: you gonna get another dog ? We always say no but you miss not having that friendship !


i have 5 dogs still lol all nutters 3 jack russels one unkown breed and an Alsatian. He lived with my parents. such a shame lovely doggy. he had kidney failure and the cat also had kidney failure. i reckon its the dry dog food/cat food ****s em up.

glad to hear hes on the road to recovery remember reading about him now quite a few pages back! dogs are pretty tough.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i have 5 dogs still lol all nutters 3 jack russels one unkown breed and an Alsatian. He lived with my parents. such a shame lovely doggy. he had kidney failure and the cat also had kidney failure. i reckon its the dry dog food/cat food ****s em up.
> 
> glad to hear hes on the road to recovery remember reading about him now quite a few pages back! dogs are pretty tough.


Haha thats a mix of dogs mate ! They all get along ? Just realised from that other thread your on a new 'team' now mate ! How you getting on in your new camp ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha thats a mix of dogs mate ! They all get along ? Just realised from that other thread your on a new 'team' now mate ! How you getting on in your new camp ?


They all get on fine but they are like a pack.

Ye great cheers really enjoy working with el toro!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just finished last hard mma session before the fight ! Went well and pushed myself hard tonight and got the hard work in (had a few puddles of sweat around me in the end). Got a week of light work just keeping my body warm and staying on weight, got a swim and hopefully a sports massage for monday and then spend the week stretching and slow runs to keep cardio and muscles ready.

Only a week to go guys then its time for battle and then a well deserved week off haha.

Embrace the grind guys !


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Just finished last hard mma session before the fight ! Went well and pushed myself hard tonight and got the hard work in (had a few puddles of sweat around me in the end). Got a week of light work just keeping my body warm and staying on weight, got a swim and hopefully a sports massage for monday and then spend the week stretching and slow runs to keep cardio and muscles ready.
> 
> Only a week to go guys then its time for battle and then a well deserved week off haha.
> 
> Embrace the grind guys !


Not long now m8, i'd be chomping at the bit if I was you ! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Not long now m8, i'd be chomping at the bit if I was you ! Lol


Haha trying to not think about it mate and stay chilled out ! Give it a few days though and i'll spend more hours during the night staring at the ceiling running the fight over in my head lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weight this morning  14st 9lbs, only 2lbs to go till i make weight and ive got a week still.

Looks like i wont have to sweat any weight off the morning of ! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Weight this morning
> View attachment 119117
> 14st 9lbs, only 2lbs to go till i make weight and ive got a week still.
> 
> Looks like i wont have to sweat any weight off the morning of ! Lol


Easy!!

Good work mate :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Easy!!
> 
> Good work mate :beer:


Cheers mate ! Thats the hard bit nearly done ! Just the battle to go now haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Thats the hard bit nearly done ! Just the battle to go now haha


That'll be the easiest bit when you get in front of the poor sod who's going to get his a?s handed to him :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That'll be the easiest bit when you get in front of the poor sod who's going to get his a?s handed to him :beer:


Definatly mate ! Ive trained and dieted my a$$ off since Aug for this ! No way someone is making it for nothing !

Round your new place for celebrations after mate :beer: <---- (those aint beer but cans of monster lol)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Definatly mate ! Ive trained and dieted my a$$ off since Aug for this ! No way someone is making it for nothing !
> 
> Round your new place for celebrations after mate :beer: <---- (those aint beer but cans of monster lol)


Deal lol

But I ain't paying for your travel :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Deal lol
> 
> But I ain't paying for your travel :lol:


Lol the amount of driving you used to do for work you can come and pick me up haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol the amount of driving you used to do for work you can come and pick me up haha


£200 return


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> £200 return


Blowie ? :001_tt2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Blowie ? :001_tt2:


Depends if you win :ban: :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Depends if you win :ban: :lol:


What ive gotta do it if i win or lose lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheat meal time !

Having a donar meat calzone ! (Donar meat,onions,mushrooms,cheese) put on a pizza and rolled up !

My hand gives you a idea of size !



Think ive found @JANIKvonD new breakfast haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheat meal time !
> 
> Having a donar meat calzone ! (Donar meat,onions,mushrooms,cheese) put on a pizza and rolled up !
> 
> ...


Fat cùnt 

I love calzone pizza, but not bloody rat meat on it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt
> 
> I love calzone pizza, but not bloody rat meat on it lol


Dont think i managed half of it mate ! Damn this new little stomach lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dont think i managed half of it mate ! Damn this new little stomach lol


Too much dough lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cheat meal time !
> 
> Having a donar meat calzone ! (Donar meat,onions,mushrooms,cheese) put on a pizza and rolled up !
> 
> ...


I love a good calzone...but that's the worst one I've ever seen lol. Seriously wtf, ill take a pic of my next 1

..did u get chilli sauce with it?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I love a good calzone...but that's the worst one I've ever seen lol. Seriously wtf, ill take a pic of my next 1
> 
> ..did u get chilli sauce with it?


Haha i just remember seeing one on man vs food lol, fcuk chilli sauce i dont do heat mate !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha i just remember seeing one on man vs food lol, fcuk chilli sauce i dont do heat mate !


U just eat it dry?!?! Also I get donor only on mine...I like onions etc but its just much better without. It should actually look like a pizza on top not just a folded over lump of dough! It should be cut into fingers for dipping into your tubs of chilli sauce.

You've not lived ya cvnt lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> U just eat it dry?!?! Also I get donor only on mine...I like onions etc but its just much better without. It should actually look like a pizza on top not just a folded over lump of dough! It should be cut into fingers for dipping into your tubs of chilli sauce.
> 
> You've not lived ya cvnt lol


Yeah mate no dipping going on here ! Knife and fork ! Im a gentleman haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just in from a run, knocked another 30secs off my time. This time next week it'll all be over with and i'll be basking in victory or if not prob outside on a long walk thinking about what i did wrong lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

YOU DON'T LIKE CHILLI SAUCE ? WWWWWWWHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> YOU DON'T LIKE CHILLI SAUCE ? WWWWWWWHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT ?


Haha dont do hot stuff mate ! Dont mind thai sweet chilli.

Im a korma man haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha dont do hot stuff mate ! Dont mind thai sweet chilli.
> 
> Im a korma man haha


That is sacralidge ! And I dont even know if that's the right word, let alone if I spelt it right ! pmsl

I have to admit I do enjoy a hot sauce, or a vindaloo. Really good for the body believe it or not  But once in a blue moon though. My @rse would divorce me if I ate them too often.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Whats in store for fight week mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Whats in store for fight week mate?


Got last 2lbs to lose so i dont have to cut anything the morning of the fight mate.

Ran last night, was meant to get a swim in today but didnt so will go for a light jog tonight, light mma session tomorrow night (just technique and to keep the weight down), then wednesday hopefully get a sports massage and then try not to move till sat lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Last training session last night went well, feeling strong and fit. I stayed on the mat while a fresh guy grappled me every 2mins.

There was 7 guys who rotated grappling with me and i did 3 rounds of grappling with them all ! Was fcuking knackered after and could hardly stand up but after a min or so i could have done more lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weight this morning........ 14st 3 !!! Fcuk knows how i was 14st 9 yesterday :confused1: i drank loads of water last night and had a shake before bed lol.

So treated myself to a shake made with milk this morning for breakfast !

Stopped DNP yesterday as well so it doesnt drain me for my fight so maybe its the water from that leaving me.

Well im a few lbs under weight now lol so i can start having a few carbs and just keep an eye on my weight.

Sports massage booked for 10:30am !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you skinny fcuker well done .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> you skinny fcuker well done .


Lol cheers mate !


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Weight this morning........ 14st 3 !!! Fcuk knows how i was 14st 9 yesterday :confused1: i drank loads of water last night and had a shake before bed lol.
> 
> So treated myself to a shake made with milk this morning for breakfast !
> 
> ...


M8 haven't had much time to get on here L8ly but just checked out this thread and seen ur avatar amazing transformation.U cant be fighting at same weight anymore surely?

Which card u fighting on?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Beefmeister said:


> M8 haven't had much time to get on here L8ly but just checked out this thread and seen ur avatar amazing transformation.U cant be fighting at same weight anymore surely?
> 
> Which card u fighting on?


Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Lol no im at light heavyweight now mate !

Im fighting at WCMMA in london this sat


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

good luck mate or should i say break a leg

better still break a toe 

and hope you dont get poked in the eye :thumbup1:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good luck with the fight this Sat mate!

I'm hoping it will be filmed and you'll provide us with the link after?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Beefmeister said:


> good luck mate or should i say break a leg
> 
> better still break a toe
> View attachment 119655
> ...


Haha yeah i'd rather have the poke i think lol. Cheers mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Good luck with the fight this Sat mate!
> 
> I'm hoping it will be filmed and you'll provide us with the link after?


Cheers mate ! 

Yeah its all filmed and put on dvd like a proper ufc event so as soon as i get a copy i'll chuck it on my youtube channel :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

It's this saturday ? Well in case I forget i'll say good luck now, and basically , kick his fking head in !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's this saturday ? Well in case I forget i'll say good luck now, and basically , kick his fking head in !


Yeah mate this sat ! Haha cheers mate :thumbup1: lol a head kick is in the game plan but i'll take what i can get in there lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Need a bigger sofa for this lazy fcuker !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well after another day of carbing up as im already too light lol ive just weighed myself and im 14st 6 ! I weighed that last night and woke up again this morning at 14st 4 again lol so i'll prob wake up tomorrow at 14st 4 again !

Who would have thought when i first started this camp and i had 28lbs to lose and was wondering if i could do it and now this whole week im struggling to stay heavy enough lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Todays food has been -

Breakfast - 2 scoop protein shake, 2 slices wholemeal toast, banana.

Meal 2 - apple flapjack from a health food shop (was out and hungry lol)

Meal 3 - 3 turkey rashers in a wholemeal sandwich

Meal 4 - banana smoothie flapjack (couldnt just buy the apple flapjack lol)

Meal 5 - steak burger (used wholemeal bread as a bun) with some pasta as well

Meal 6 - 2 scoop protein shake.

Also had 2 cans of energy drink.

So as you can see ive been banging the carbs in lol but i bet i wake up at about 14.4 again lol, at least i wont have to be in the sauna on fight day cutting weight lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

14st 5 this morning so managed to put a pound on lol :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Great work mate! Very impressive and inspiring, I'm down 30lbs my self now, always check out your log for a bit of motivation!
> 
> What's your training been like recently?
> 
> Good luck for you fight!


Cheers mate ! Well done 30lbs thats wicked pal !! Glad this is helping you out mate :thumbup1:

Trainings been good mate, could have done without missing the gym out for a month but my skill and new extra cardio will hopefully make up for any strength lost


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow mate.

Cro Cop the cnut!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Good luck for tomorrow mate.
> 
> Cro Cop the cnut!


Haha cheers mate ! I am planning on going for a head kick lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

FIGHT DAY !!!

Im exactly a lb under my weight incase there scales are heavy so i havnt eaten or drank anything since last night and i cant till i weigh in at 12 !

Looking forward to my doughnuts tomorrow !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> FIGHT DAY !!!
> 
> Im exactly a lb under my weight incase there scales are heavy so i havnt eaten or drank anything since last night and i cant till i weigh in at 12 !
> 
> Looking forward to my doughnuts tomorrow !!


Good luck slim!!

What time is the fight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck slim!!
> 
> What time is the fight?


Dunno exactly mate think it starts about 6pm and im the 10th fight so maybe about 8ish ?!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Good luck mate, hope you got the result you wanted.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I WON !!! :thumb:

Really hard fight but was told by loads of random people as well as my team it was a great fight ! Cant wait to get the dvd and put it up !

Round 1

He comes out hard and just unloads a flurry of punches onto me and i end up with my back against the cage covering up and moving my head to make him miss but a few still get through, i grab a leg but he stops the takedown and we end up clinched against the cage, i get some space and fire 2 knees into his ribs as the round ends.

Round 2

I look over and he looks tired but im feeling fresh still (knew my cardio was better this time lol) i make sure i get to the centre of the cage before him, and i start to land leg kicks on his front leg inside and out and a few punches, think he lands 1 or 2 punches but there was no power on them now, i back off and as he comes in i throw a head kick that lands and rocks him a little bit but he manages to shake it off, more leg kicks from me and he has no answer to them and there starting to add up now, he gets a takedown just as the round ends.

Round 3

Im still feeling good but he looks even worse, more punches and heavy leg kicks from me and a few head kick attempts but he blocks them, he obviously wanted no more of standing up so he gets a takedown but we scramble and i end up on top and start landing some ground & pound and its all landing, he goes for a armbar but isnt even close with it but he keeps my arm locked but that leaves his head open and i have a free hand so i just start landing heavy hammer fists to his face, the round ends with me hammering him.

Goes to the judges and a unanimus decision to me :thumbup1:

Shins and feet are already black and blue and im not walking right lol, looking forward to waking up tomorrow :sad:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Havent followed your journal mate,first time ive looked at it....6 stone weight loss,that epic mate,very well done.

Well done on the win aswell fella :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Havent followed your journal mate,first time ive looked at it....6 stone weight loss,that epic mate,very well done.
> 
> Well done on the win aswell fella :thumb:


Haha cheers mate :thumbup1: got interviewed by Alex Reid after my fight and he brought up my weight loss haha


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate :thumbup1: got interviewed by Alex Reid after my fight and he brought up my weight loss haha


Gonna have to change to the name of the journal i think 'from roy nelson to benson henderson' would be better suited if your keep on the same path lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Gonna have to change to the name of the journal i think 'from roy nelson to benson henderson' would be better suited if your keep on the same path lol


Hahaha thats wicked mate :thumb:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Well done mate, sounds like a good fight, looking forward to watching it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Well done mate, sounds like a good fight, looking forward to watching it.


Cheers mate ! Yeah so am i lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

How's the feet and shins feelin today, sore I bet?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> How's the feet and shins feelin today, sore I bet?


Fcuking agony mate lol, took me 5mins to walk down the stairs ! Shin has already got some cool colours on it lol cant wait till the bruising really comes out ! Im walking like a mummy lol. I bet his leg feels worse though (i hope lol)


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking agony mate lol, took me 5mins to walk down the stairs ! Shin has already got some cool colours on it lol cant wait till the bruising really comes out ! Im walking like a mummy lol. I bet his leg feels worse though (i hope lol)


Lol sounds like fun, if you feel that rough he's gotta too, all worth it mate with the win.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Lol sounds like fun, if you feel that rough he's gotta too, all worth it mate with the win.


Yeah i hope so lol, yeah definatly mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Well done buddy ! Now that's gotta be a sweet victory after all the prep


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Congrats on the win mate! Sounds like a good fight. Whats next then? Apart from doughnuts? lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well done buddy ! Now that's gotta be a sweet victory after all the prep


Cheers mate ! Yeah was awesome mate ! Cant wait to watch it and show you guys !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Congrats on the win mate! Sounds like a good fight. Whats next then? Apart from doughnuts? lol


Cheers buddy  was a wicked fight mate ! Had random people from the crowd coming up to me after and shaking me hand saying what a fight it was lol.

Haha doughnuts is right mate ive got 10 here :tongue: gonna spend the next week on the sofa not moving prob while my feet and shins return back to normal and not mush then back to it mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

With my latest piece of gold lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Well done mate! Looking forward to seeing the video!
> 
> P.S How come you stopped the weights a month out from your fight?


Cheers mate, my dog tore his ACL ligiment in his knee so i had to stay in with him to make sure he didnt take his stitches out, then he got a infection in it and the stitches didnt heal as fast as they should so i ended up looking after him for a month !

Then i fcuked my rib up early in camp and couldnt spar or do anything for ages and my wrist was fcuked as well. Had so much sh1t with injuries and stress about my boy (the dog lol) but i managed to overcome it all and get the victory ! :thumb:

Im sitting here now and can hardly move but my dogs knee is healed nicely and i won my fight so i feel even lighter than i actually am lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Boom!!

Good work slim. Knew you'd have him :beer:

Enjoy the rest and recovery.

What's next on the cards......?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Boom!!
> 
> Good work slim. Knew you'd have him :beer:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Dunno yet mate gonna take a week off and hold my shins and cry haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had mum and dad round. They got me a 4 pack of monster :thumb: haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Dunno yet mate gonna take a week off and hold my shins and cry haha


Lol.

What do you reckon you'll end up doing next?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> What do you reckon you'll end up doing next?


Dunno mate, gonna take a few muay thai fights i think to get even more comftable striking, i had better muay thai than the guy last night and proberly should have put him to sleep really so gotta work on that !

Gotta get a proper job as well as the club i work at is a sinking ship lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno mate, gonna take a few muay thai fights i think to get even more comftable striking, i had better muay thai than the guy last night and proberly should have put him to sleep really so gotta work on that !
> 
> Gotta get a proper job as well as the club i work at is a sinking ship lol


That makes sense then! 

Oh dear, I'm sure you can find something mate!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That makes sense then!
> 
> Oh dear, I'm sure you can find something mate!!


Yeah should do mate, i dont mind normal security stuff but im sick of door work now lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Found the first lot of pics from my fight ! Hopefully more come out. In order of how fight went ! Enjoy lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Found the first lot of pics from my fight ! Hopefully more come out. In order of how fight went ! Enjoy lol


Brilliant pics mate, get on the sunbed though - blinding me


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Better late than never, very well done m8 on your win and all you did to get there!!!! Great pics too.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant pics mate, get on the sunbed though - blinding me


Haha sunbed ?? You mean those things gays stand in lol :tt2:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Better late than never, very well done m8 on your win and all you did to get there!!!! Great pics too.


Cheers mate ! Thanks for all the motivational stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good to see you rocking the beard to the fight! Roy would be proud! lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Good to see you rocking the beard to the fight! Roy would be proud! lol


Always rocking the beard mate ! A beard is for life not just for battle :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruising is starting to come out on feet and shins now. Can walk pretty much normal again now but cant touch my shin without it being agony ! Top of foot is sore and a few of my toes are numb still lol.

The joys of kicking things hard :crying: lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bruising is starting to come out on feet and shins now. Can walk pretty much normal again now but cant touch my shin without it being agony ! Top of foot is sore and a few of my toes are numb still lol.
> 
> The joys of kicking things hard :crying: lol


Sounds lovely


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds lovely


Yeah its delightfull mate :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

congrats mate! look immense especially the first pic. Some intense **** going on there


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> congrats mate! look immense especially the first pic. Some intense **** going on there


Cheers mate ! I bet thats how you was looking at your pizza lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! I bet thats how you was looking at your pizza lol


this is what i looked like after i ate it all


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> this is what i looked like after i ate it all
> 
> View attachment 120302


Haha you looked like @R0BLET's cat ! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you looked like @R0BLET's cat ! Lol


He wishes :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you looked like @R0BLET's cat ! Lol


I am Roblets cat thats my owner in my avi


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

No wonder that cats so grumpy all the time lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great set of pics JK and congrats on the win.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Great set of pics JK and congrats on the win.


Cheers mate ! I'll let you know when the vid is online


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Well done mate, get pics!
> 
> Do you plan on staying at light heavy?


Cheers mate, you seen the pics a few pages ago ?

Yeah at the mo i think mate, been told by a british ufc guy that when i turn pro i could be a middle weight


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome pics mate, again well done. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Awesome pics mate, again well done. :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb: i'll let you know when i get the dvd and put the fight online !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate :thumb: i'll let you know when i get the dvd and put the fight online !


Nice one, looking forward to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just took a pic of my shin lol, bruising is starting to show, cant wait for it to fully come out ! Lol

At least i know my muay thai technique is spot on lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Does it feel as bad as it looks. Lol, get the ice on it brings the bruise out quicker.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Does it feel as bad as it looks. Lol, get the ice on it brings the bruise out quicker.


Yeah mate i cant touch it at all ! Haha. Came downstairs yesterday morning and while my dog was saying hello he kicked me right on the bruise and i could have cried mate lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:



> Yeah mate i cant touch it at all ! Haha. Came downstairs yesterday morning and while my dog was saying hello he kicked me right on the bruise and i could have cried mate lol


Ouch!! That was just like my old dog, I'd just had the snip, struggled downstairs to be met by a flying headbut from my then staffy, the little get, know mate that did make me cry.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Ouch!! That was just like my old dog, I'd just had the snip, struggled downstairs to be met by a flying headbut from my then staffy, the little get, know mate that did make me cry.


Haha fcuking hell mate ! Thats worse than the shin !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

when did u say the dvd is arriving? cant wait to watch!

that bruise looks painful lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> when did u say the dvd is arriving? cant wait to watch!
> 
> that bruise looks painful lol


A week or 2 apparently mate, yeah neither can i lol

Fcuking is mate ! Can touch it today though and push it a bit before it hurts so its getting better, toes are still a bit numb lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> A week or 2 apparently mate, yeah neither can i lol
> 
> Fcuking is mate ! Can touch it today though and push it a bit before it hurts so its getting better, toes are still a bit numb lol


MTFU!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> MTFU!


Haha im trying mate :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lazy sh1t from earlier !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well im a bit late 

congrats buddy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> well im a bit late
> 
> congrats buddy


Haha its cool mate your focusing on your battle !!

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Shin update ! Just a bit of bruising down the bottom now



And yeah there hulk socks ! Come at me bro lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Shin update ! Just a bit of bruising down the bottom now
> 
> View attachment 120650
> 
> ...


Soon be back at it mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Soon be back at it mate


Yeah mate ! Just enjoying my week off haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate ! Just enjoying my week off haha


Week of a diet too? Best be


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Week of a diet too? Best be


haha of course mate ! The mrs has been moaning that ive eaten everything


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> haha of course mate ! The mrs has been moaning that ive eaten everything


She's only moaning cos you've eaten everything but her pussy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> She's only moaning cos you've eaten everything but her pussy


Haha yeah ! thats tonight mate :tt2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! thats tonight mate :tt2:


Good lad!! Mines out tonight, she best come home horny


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!! Mines out tonight, she best come home horny


Hahaha yeah be worried if shes knackered when she gets in lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah be worried if shes knackered when she gets in lol


I'm picking her up, so I'll be knackered!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm picking her up, so I'll be knackered!!


Haha get some monster !! And keep 2 hands on the wheel lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha get some monster !! And keep 2 hands on the wheel lol


Nah, no moster that late! I'll be off my face.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pussy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Pussy


Lol.

I'm finishing work, eating and probably having a kip on the sofa 

Rock and Roll baby!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm finishing work, eating and probably having a kip on the sofa
> 
> Rock and Roll baby!!!


Im out soon to get snacks and dinner ! Either maccy d's or chinese !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Im out soon to get snacks and dinner ! Either maccy d's or chinese !!


Cùnt lol

I'm having chicken, some poached eggs and some sort of carb lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Cùnt lol
> 
> I'm having chicken, some poached eggs and some sort of carb lol


Haha just got back in ! Went to mac d's and have just finished -

Large big mac meal

Chicken mayo burger

2 cheeseburgers

:thumb:

Victory never tasted so good haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha just got back in ! Went to mac d's and have just finished -
> 
> Large big mac meal
> 
> ...


Well deserved mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well deserved mate


Haha yeah i think so 2 lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got this lazy sh1t snoring next to me ! Cant hear the fcuking tv lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Strangely my female dug is a noisy mofo... the male prefers the dying fly postion like yours . Bawbag n knobber for the world to see


Haha what breeds mate ? It doesnt even look comfy though mate but they love laying like it lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Shin update ! Just a bit of bruising down the bottom now
> 
> View attachment 120650
> 
> ...


That's looking a bit better mate, you'll soon be back training.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> That's looking a bit better mate, you'll soon be back training.


Yeah it is mate i can touch it and even push it a little bit without falling over screaming haha


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah it is mate i can touch it and even push it a little bit without falling over screaming haha


Nice one mate, your getting there then, by the way I have my first MMA class on Monday can't wait. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, your getting there then, by the way I have my first MMA class on Monday can't wait. :thumb:


Ah awesome mate !! Where at ? Some good places up your end !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheBob said:


> American bulls m8


Wicked mate i like them ! Do they both snore like fcuk or just the girl ?


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Ah awesome mate !! Where at ? Some good places up your end !


Battleground martial arts and boxing, there's quite a few to choose from, so trying this one and ill see how it goes.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Battleground martial arts and boxing, there's quite a few to choose from, so trying this one and ill see how it goes.


Cool mate ! Let me know how you get on !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cool mate ! Let me know how you get on !


Will do mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Will do mate.


Is this not near you mate ? High level place thats had a few guys go to the UFC !!

http://www.utcuk.com


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Is this not near you mate ? High level place thats had a few guys go to the UFC !!
> 
> http://www.utcuk.com


It's not too far away mate, maybe 10 mile, the other one is only about 2 mile away, to be honest didn't know about it until you sent link, I'll give battleground a go and if its sh1t I can always change clubs, I suppose you don't know until you try.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> I WON !!! :thumb:
> 
> Really hard fight but was told by loads of random people as well as my team it was a great fight ! Cant wait to get the dvd and put it up !
> 
> ...


Great result mate, any vids. Anyhow, who's the fat fcker in the OP 

Amazing weight loss mate, inspiring.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> It's not too far away mate, maybe 10 mile, the other one is only about 2 mile away, to be honest didn't know about it until you sent link, I'll give battleground a go and if its sh1t I can always change clubs, I suppose you don't know until you try.


Thats alright then mate ! Yeah give it a go. As soon as you said birmingham i thought of the other place coz i was looking at spending a week up there last year


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Great result mate, any vids. Anyhow, who's the fat fcker in the OP
> 
> Amazing weight loss mate, inspiring.


Haha cheers mate :thumb:

No vids yet mate just waiting on the dvd to turn up then i'll chuck it online !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just weighed myself and i was 15st 3 (fully clothed)

Not bad considering ive been stuffing my face since last sat night lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just weighed myself and i was 15st 3 (fully clothed)
> 
> Not bad considering ive been stuffing my face since last sat night lol


Congrats on the win man.

I take it you had to cut weight the week of the fight? If so how much? How did you rehydrate? Do you think it effected you on fight night?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Congrats on the win man.
> 
> I take it you had to cut weight the week of the fight? If so how much? How did you rehydrate? Do you think it effected you on fight night?


Cheers mate !

Didnt really have to cut mate i was just dieting. Didnt eat or drink on the friday evening until i weighed in at 12 on saturday incase there scales were different to mine but i weighed in with a few pounds to spare so i didnt need to not eat or drink. After i weighed in i had a carton of coconut water to rehydrate and a flapjack to start me off lol then just water and eat normally.

Felt fine on the night mate. A bit weaker than normal as i hadnt been to the gym and came of dnp and that wiped me out lol. My cardio was wicked though and thats what helped me win lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gets his good looks from his dad haha


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate !
> 
> Didnt really have to cut mate i was just dieting. Didnt eat or drink on the friday evening until i weighed in at 12 on saturday incase there scales were different to mine but i weighed in with a few pounds to spare so i didnt need to not eat or drink. After i weighed in i had a carton of coconut water to rehydrate and a flapjack to start me off lol then just water and eat normally.
> 
> Felt fine on the night mate. A bit weaker than normal as i hadnt been to the gym and came of dnp and that wiped me out lol. My cardio was wicked though and thats what helped me win lol


Good stuff mate I see middleweight in your future in that case!

Im back in the boxing gym now mate. 7 months no PED's and down to 245 and feel fit. Gonna start the grappling again next week. Cant wait.

Planning on having a few amateur MMA fights once I get back into the swing of things and am contemplating light heavy, thats the reason I asked about cutting weight as I'll never get down to 205 unless I cut weight. Depends when the weigh in is aswell I suppose


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Gets his good looks from his dad haha
> 
> View attachment 120807


Haha Chilling like Matt Dillon on Penicillin


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Good stuff mate I see middleweight in your future in that case!
> 
> Im back in the boxing gym now mate. 7 months no PED's and down to 245 and feel fit. Gonna start the grappling again next week. Cant wait.
> 
> Planning on having a few amateur MMA fights once I get back into the swing of things and am contemplating light heavy, thats the reason I asked about cutting weight as I'll never get down to 205 unless I cut weight. Depends when the weigh in is aswell I suppose


Wicked mate !! The thing with amateur is that the weigh ins are the same day as the fight so you cant cut hardly anything without it fcuking you up !! Everything i read said no more than 7-8 pounds at the very most for a same day weigh in !

And your right mate ive been told when i go pro i should be a middleweight


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Wicked mate !! The thing with amateur is that the weigh ins are the same day as the fight so you cant cut hardly anything without it fcuking you up !! Everything i read said no more than 7-8 pounds at the very most for a same day weigh in !


Yeah I thought that would be the case. When I was training MMA and boxing all the time a couple of years ago I was only 91-93kg so that would have been perfect for light heavy. Oh well it'll have to be heavyweight then, wont be for a while yet anyway, need to get the grappling back where it was first which wont be easy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah I thought that would be the case. When I was training MMA and boxing all the time a couple of years ago I was only 91-93kg so that would have been perfect for light heavy. Oh well it'll have to be heavyweight then, wont be for a while yet anyway, need to get the grappling back where it was first which wont be easy


Yeah mate ! Just make sure your cardio is good and thats the best weapon at HW mate ! It'll all be massive fat guys or big geared up polish guys and doormen who will windmill and gas in 1min haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cuddle me or the dog ? Hmmmmm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cuddle me or the dog ? Hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 120875


Your dog lives the dream doesn't he 

Did I read 12st on fight day..... 15st a week later???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Your dog lives the dream doesn't he
> 
> Did I read 12st on fight day..... 15st a week later???


Yeah the fcuker haha.

Lol no mate 14st3 fight day and in the 15's a week later lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah the fcuker haha.
> 
> Lol no mate 14st3 fight day and in the 15's a week later lol


My bad lol

Fat cùnt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> My bad lol
> 
> Fat cùnt


Hahaha yeah i know mate :tongue:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

the dog needs a beard like yours.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> the dog needs a beard like yours.


Hahaha yeah ! Well he's just over 2yrs old so it should start growing soon lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

this is a big BIG log!! subbed for future read


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Found the first lot of pics from my fight ! Hopefully more come out. In order of how fight went ! Enjoy lol


mean bas tad haha

the kick is a sick photo


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> this is a big BIG log!! subbed for future read


Haha yeah its been going a while now mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> mean bas tad haha
> 
> the kick is a sick photo


Haha cheers mate, yeah i know  and even though i was taking a few shots i like how my arm looks in the 3rd pic :lol:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate, yeah i know  and even though i was taking a few shots i like how my arm looks in the 3rd pic :lol:


THE MIGHTY BI


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> THE MIGHTY BI


Haha. Still prefer the mighty shin :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca

Just download DBZ starting from the cell saga

DBZ MARATHON DAY !!!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca
> 
> Just download DBZ starting from the cell saga
> 
> DBZ MARATHON DAY !!!!!


lol i just been going through youtube have this on in the background as we speak


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lol i just been going through youtube have this on in the background as we speak


This is powerfull mate !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

"Does a machine like yourself ever experience fear?" epic


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> "Does a machine like yourself ever experience fear?" epic


Haha he's a beast mate. Goku is too nice for me lol. Love vegetas drive to be better and stronger than everyone else and his pride.

Wicked motivation mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wtf are you two gays on about :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Wtf are you two gays on about :lol:


Dragonball Z mate ! The greatest show ever !!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca

How many times have you tried to power up when your alone by tensing everything ? Dont fcuking lie haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca
> 
> How many times have you tried to power up when your alone by tensing everything ? Dont fcuking lie haha


mate everytime i see a mirror&#8230;.. i spend most the time at the gym powering up when i think no1 is looking

RAWRRRRRRR


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> mate everytime i see a mirror&#8230;.. i spend most the time at the gym powering up when i think no1 is looking
> 
> RAWRRRRRRR


Hahaha good man ! Im always trying lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha good man ! Im always trying lol


let me know when ur powerlevel gets over 9000. tbh it must be close with that beard of epicness


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dragonball Z mate ! The greatest show ever !!!!


Gay as fùck


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> let me know when ur powerlevel gets over 9000. tbh it must be close with that beard of epicness


I was born over 9000 haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Gay as fùck


I'd fcuking neg you cnut.......if i didnt love you so much hahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Gay as fùck


**** off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> **** off


Cock off?

You challenging me to a dual or something?!

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I challenge thee R0BLET to a battle of the pork swords.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I challenge thee R0BLET to a battle of the pork swords.


I'll win piece of cake, all the pills your on bet it's like a cocktail sausage


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'll win piece of cake, all the pills your on bet it's like a cocktail sausage


mate its like a concrete bollard LOL ****ing me off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mate its like a concrete bollard LOL ****ing me off


Suppose you are roided off your face on aas lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Junkie fcukers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Suppose you are roided off your face on aas lol


 :devil2: the missis has been walking like john wayne the past two weeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Junkie fcukers


the ironic this is i am quite anti drug. PEDS ARE OK THOUGH


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Junkie fcukers


I'm natural you slag !! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> :devil2: the missis has been walking like john wayne the past two weeks


Sure it's not rickets or something !! ?? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> the ironic this is i am quite anti drug. PEDS ARE OK THOUGH


Pmsl me too - but they see no gainz brah?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm natural you slag !! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


>


Lol, wish I was mate. You paying! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, wish I was mate. You paying! :lol:


Haha fcuk off your the rich one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuk off your the rich one


Lol, a divorce and child maintenance says different bro 

Anyway, come pay day I hand over my entire wages to the mrs lol She manages the money :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm natural you slag !! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, a divorce and child maintenance says different bro
> 
> Anyway, come pay day I hand over my entire wages to the mrs lol She manages the money :lol:


Lol fcuking how mate ! Your getting shafted by 4 girls :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol fcuking how mate ! Your getting shafted by 4 girls :lol:


Pmsl, one less headache in the grand scheme of things 

No dbol yet.... Hanging back till I'm feeling 100%


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, one less headache in the grand scheme of things
> 
> No dbol yet.... Hanging back till I'm feeling 100%


if i ever get some left overs ill send em over


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> if i ever get some left overs ill send em over


You'd need alot of left overs mate Rob eats dbol like smarties !!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You'd need alot of left overs mate Rob eats dbol like smarties !!!


ye for brekkie lunch and tea!

would you jab @R0BLET


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye for brekkie lunch and tea!
> 
> would you jab @R0BLET


Yeah i'd jab him ! And a meat injection haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> if i ever get some left overs ill send em over


Good lad 



Sambuca said:


> ye for brekkie lunch and tea!
> 
> would you jab @R0BLET


Lol, just breakfast and dinner :lol:

Yeah mate, jabs are piece of cake


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i got 5ml of test e and some tren Ace if u want  dont think i have anything else knocking about


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i got 5ml of test e and some tren Ace if u want  dont think i have anything else knocking about


I'll have the bugger!! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'll have the bugger!! :lol:


ill see if i have anything else tonight pm me ur addy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking drug dealing in my fcuking journal you filthy cnuts !!!

5% from both of you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking drug dealing in my fcuking journal you filthy cnuts !!!
> 
> 5% from both of you


5% of my gainz..... It would blow your mind mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca

Theres a new film been made ! Cant wait for it to get dubbed and released !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca
> 
> Theres a new film been made ! Cant wait for it to get dubbed and released !


ye my bro mentioned this  shame it wont have Bruce Faulconer compose the music


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca check this sh1t out hahaha :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca check this sh1t out hahaha :thumb:


amazing LOL


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> amazing LOL


Took me all morning to do that on my phone hahaha


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Took me all morning to do that on my phone hahaha


Do you spend all your time inbetween fights editing pics and making gifs? lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

3 new pics have been released from my fight !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

J H said:


> Do you spend all your time inbetween fights editing pics and making gifs? lol


Yes mate i dont wanna just waste my spare time mate :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 3 new pics have been released from my fight !


looking awesome mate! wicked pics


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> looking awesome mate! wicked pics


Cheers mate ! Should have the dvd this week i hope ! The sooner it gets online i can start emailing people to get sponsor's !!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Should have the dvd this week i hope ! The sooner it gets online i can start emailing people to get sponsor's !!!


you can put my business logo on ur tshirt and ill give u some drugs hows that


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Great pics mate, liking the second one, awesome!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> you can put my business logo on ur tshirt and ill give u some drugs hows that


If by drugs you mean cold hard cash mate.........or hgh :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Great pics mate, liking the second one, awesome!!


Cheers mate everyone loves the 2nd one hahaha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Great pics JK, the second one is awesome. Just noticed it is your avi now too - good move.

How's the injuries? Any more fights on horizon. How long is a training camp for a fight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Great pics JK, the second one is awesome. Just noticed it is your avi now too - good move.
> 
> How's the injuries? Any more fights on horizon. How long is a training camp for a fight?


Cheers mate ! Did you see the first lot of pics i posted ? (Page 73 if you havnt lol)

Gonna get my wrist looked at because ive got no strength in it and it kills if i try and even push a knife through some cheese !!

Job hunting at the mo as the club i work is closing and ive got no money and bills coming out !

Will fight again in a few months mate (events are every 2months) training camp is about 8-10 weeks mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Checking im ready to take on the world !



Thick battle beard - CHECK

Bruce Lee hoody - CHECK


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

While the boy chills out and keeps a eye on the entrance !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well Rapey 

Dog loves the sofa doesnt he, he owns that sh1t!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking well Rapey
> 
> Dog loves the sofa doesnt he, he owns that sh1t!!!


Ah cheers mate 

That is actually his sofa mate ! Me and the mrs have one and he has that one !! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah cheers mate
> 
> That is actually his sofa mate ! Me and the mrs have one and he has that one !! Lol


Well he has one more sofa than me then 

Hows the body? All good to go....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well he has one more sofa than me then
> 
> Hows the body? All good to go....


Hahaha yeah i can imagine mate lol

Yeah my shins are fine and can kick again, but still not kick as hard as i can or it hurts lol. Wrist has to be looked at though mate i couldnt even cut through some cheese the other day ! No strength in it at all and it fcuking kills if i try and push or hold something !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reckon you have fractured something?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> reckon you have fractured something?


Funny you should say that mate thats what ive been thinking ! In a way i hope so haha because that means i trained and won with a fractured wrist :lol:

Changed my avi to pic 2 as everyone liked it so much hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah i can imagine mate lol
> 
> Yeah my shins are fine and can kick again, but still not kick as hard as i can or it hurts lol. Wrist has to be looked at though mate i couldnt even cut through some cheese the other day ! No strength in it at all and it fcuking kills if i try and push or hold something !


Sounds a little poo tbh mate, cheese is a must 

So whats the plan with this then....?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Funny you should say that mate thats what ive been thinking ! In a way i hope so haha because that means i trained and won with a fractured wrist :lol:
> 
> Changed my avi to pic 2 as everyone liked it so much hahaha


wrist/hand fractures can be a pain in the ass/hand as the bones are small. get some hgh in ya and should heal up in double quick time


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds a little poo tbh mate, cheese is a must
> 
> So whats the plan with this then....?


Hahaha yeah it is !

Dunno mate gotta get it looked at. And find a job ! Havnt even got the money to go back to the gym :no:

Need my fight dvd to turn up so i can chuck it online and reel some companies in to help with stuff !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> wrist/hand fractures can be a pain in the ass/hand as the bones are small. get some hgh in ya and should heal up in double quick time


Hahaha

I wish i had the money for hgh mate ! :laugh:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:
 

> While the boy chills out and keeps a eye on the entrance !!
> 
> View attachment 121924


Your dogs a fvcking unit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah it is !
> 
> Dunno mate gotta get it looked at. And find a job ! Havnt even got the money to go back to the gym :no:
> 
> Need my fight dvd to turn up so i can chuck it online and reel some companies in to help with stuff !!


Get cracking on the job front mate, agency security work an option?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Your dogs a fvcking unit


Haha yeah i know mate lol. Getting a strong little fcuker as well though ! Play fights are getting less fun lol, only just over 2yrs old as well mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Get cracking on the job front mate, agency security work an option?


Yeah will prob end up being that mate ! I dont drive which makes things harder !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah will prob end up being that mate ! I dont drive which makes things harder !


Public transport it is 

Im sure you'll find something mate. Hope so!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Public transport it is
> 
> Im sure you'll find something mate. Hope so!


Yeah i will mate....have to be a rent boy if not ! It must pay alright !.......you've got a nice big house


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i will mate....have to be a rent boy if not ! It must pay alright !.......you've got a nice big house


Twát lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So im lying in bed last night with my wrist hurting, im thinking about how disgusted i am with my body and how it could be so weak lol.

And i start squeezing my wrist really hard because im so angry, its hurting like fcuk but i keep squeezing. Then i feel a cluncking feeling and i feel something in my wrist move !!

All of a sudden the pain was gone !

Got up this morning and the pain is back a bit but proberly about half what it was ! So i get the cheese out and cut through it ! Then i fill a saucepan up with water and pick it up ! I couldnt do either of them the other day at all !

So the pain is halfed and ive got the strength back in it ?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right so i still havnt got my dvd but theyve uploaded a highlight reel of the event but it just shows about 5secs of my fight and its the 1st round with me landing a kick but then getting rag dolled about and punched :crying: cheeky cnuts haha

My mini hiding starts about 55secs in


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca check this sh1t out hahaha :thumb:


You sir have far too much time on your hands.

Cool as fcuk though:thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> You sir have far too much time on your hands.
> 
> Cool as fcuk though:thumb:


Yeah i know mate !

Hahaha cheers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats going on then beardy man


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> whats going on then beardy man


Fcuk all mate :sad: got doctors tomorrow morning at 9am for my wrist so hopefully i get sent for a xray. Got no money so not at the gym and cant train mma properly because my wrist is so sh!t and weak so im just teaching everyone else and kicking the bag.

So pretty fcuking sh!t really mate lol thats why i havnt updated this ! All im doing is watching and playing DBZ !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that sux 

i think i might have to go docs. got a hard lump underarm pit/side of chest. worried its aids ;'(

hope ur wrist is sorted pronto!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> that sux
> 
> i think i might have to go docs. got a hard lump underarm pit/side of chest. worried its aids ;'(
> 
> hope ur wrist is sorted pronto!


Yeah i know mate ! Feel fcuking weak and useless if im not training for battle :sad:

Definatly sounds like aids mate ! You had a session with ewen ? haha

My wrist has been fcuked for months now and the fight just finished it off so theres definatly something wrong with it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate ! Feel fcuking weak and useless if im not training for battle :sad:
> 
> Definatly sounds like aids mate ! You had a session with ewen ? haha
> 
> My wrist has been fcuked for months now and the fight just finished it off so theres definatly something wrong with it


did u not go hospital i remember u posting about it but cant remember what happened 

bad to be inured still


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> did u not go hospital i remember u posting about it but cant remember what happened
> 
> bad to be inured still


Yeah he went in as Jon came out as Joanne resounding successes, still kept his beard tho.

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes Jon, summit will def turn up! Look at it this way your a lump of unforged steel, life is the hot forge, your circumstances is the big fvck off black smith battering and folding you into shape battle Hardening you. The more steel is het and folded and hit the stronger it becomes 

Anyway see ya Joanne!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> did u not go hospital i remember u posting about it but cant remember what happened
> 
> bad to be inured still


No mate im a cnut for getting things looked at so this is the first time of getting it looked at. A few years ago i broke my hand one night at work to the point where one of my knuckles sunk into my hand and wasnt sticking up anymore and i never got it looked at it just healed on its own lol (knuckle never came back up lol)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Yeah he went in as Jon came out as Joanne resounding successes, still kept his beard tho.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your misfortunes Jon, summit will def turn up! Look at it this way your a lump of unforged steel, life is the hot forge, your circumstances is the big fvck off black smith battering and folding you into shape battle Hardening you. The more steel is het and folded and hit the stronger it becomes
> 
> Anyway see ya Joanne!!


Hahaha cheers mate :thumbup1: . "Its not the journey but the destination" and i'll end up folded into a samurai sword


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes you will mr katana


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back from doctors about my wrist,

He doesnt know what ive done but did some tests with my hand and said its definatly weaker than the other one, so he's sent me to get a x ray on monday morning, on my sheet it says possible bone injury.

And he's sorting me out physio for it !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Am i talking to myself you cnuts


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Admit it Jon you had an angry choke [email protected] Sesh after watching some Brazilian fart porn and you injured your wrist, medical science has no name for that which is why doc was stumped lol.

Hope the X-ray shows up summit conclusive then it's a case of tackling head on made easier from knowing exactly what's wrong.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Admit it Jon you had an angry choke [email protected] Sesh after watching some Brazilian fart porn and you injured your wrist, medical science has no name for that which is why doc was stumped lol.
> 
> Hope the X-ray shows up summit conclusive then it's a case of tackling head on made easier from knowing exactly what's wrong.


Haha brazilian fart porn ? Im off to google that lol.

Yeah i hope so to mate ! If they do it and dont see anything i'll be pi$$ed lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

If they see nowt then maybe the physio will help along with some strength work etc. I came across fart porn years ago on euro trash ill never forget the clip. The guy was in this box/coffin thing locked in with only his head sticking out then these two chubby leather clad women came in. I had no idea what was going on until the started farthing on his head and in his face lol best [email protected] Eva!!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

When you getting the dvd you kent (see what I did there)

Hope the wrist gets sorted mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> If they see nowt then maybe the physio will help along with some strength work etc. I came across fart porn years ago on euro trash ill never forget the clip. The guy was in this box/coffin thing locked in with only his head sticking out then these two chubby leather clad women came in. I had no idea what was going on until the started farthing on his head and in his face lol best [email protected] Eva!!!


Yeah hopefully mate, hahaha sounds fcuking rank ! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> When you getting the dvd you kent (see what I did there)
> 
> Hope the wrist gets sorted mate


Haha alright mate, should have been this week mate :cursing:   my team mate is up there offices tomorrow so he said he'll ask while his up there ! Cant wait to get it mate its pi$$ing me right off not seeing it :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Doing a bit of choke resistance training ! If i can have him sitting on my neck a guys arm should be fine lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Doing a bit of choke resistance training ! If i can have him sitting on my neck a guys arm should be fine lol
> 
> View attachment 123532


Ha Ha, dog looks comfy mate, just make sure he doesn't [email protected], then you will see how quick you get out of it. :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Ha Ha, dog looks comfy mate, just make sure he doesn't [email protected], then you will see how quick you get out of it. :laugh:


Haha i'd pass out mate if he dropped one. My arm started to go numb on the side he was sitting on ! Luckily he got off lol.

X ray tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha i'd pass out mate if he dropped one. My arm started to go numb on the side he was sitting on ! Luckily he got off lol.
> 
> X ray tomorrow :thumbup1:


Lol, all the best for the X-ray tomorrow mate, hopefully you should know what is wrong and get on the mend, sooner the better.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Lol, all the best for the X-ray tomorrow mate, hopefully you should know what is wrong and get on the mend, sooner the better.


Cheers mate, says on my sheet possible bone damage ? Lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate, says on my sheet possible bone damage ? Lol


Oh no, well you should know more tomorrow, hopefully not as bad as they think, fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Oh no, well you should know more tomorrow, hopefully not as bad as they think, fingers crossed for you mate.


Yeah lol, well at least i won with it :thumb: cheers mate !


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In! For your progress and the epic gifs:lol:

Just read the first post and you've lost some serious weight there pal, good stuff!

I'll have to have a skim through when i've got some time though mate but i'll be reading/following from here within


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

X Ray results......

YOUR GAY


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> In! For your progress and the epic gifs:lol:
> 
> Just read the first post and you've lost some serious weight there pal, good stuff!
> 
> I'll have to have a skim through when i've got some time though mate but i'll be reading/following from here within












Haha cheers mate, by the time my 2nd fight happened i'd lost 7st.

Yeah have a skim mate theres some pics from my fight a few pages back but its mostly @R0BLET grooming me lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> X Ray results......
> 
> YOUR GAY


Just got back from x-ray, told me fcuk all and to just phone doctors in 10 days


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Just got back from x-ray, told me fcuk all and to just phone doctors in 10 days


I suppose at least nothing major is wrong, frustrating though if your stil feeling pain. You sure your not just being a ***!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> I suppose at least nothing major is wrong, frustrating though if your stil feeling pain. You sure your not just being a ***!!!


Yeah suppose so mate, hahaha i did wonder if it was my vagina playing tricks on me !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So today we went to the vets for Bruce's check up on his knee, the vets pleased with how its healing and says they dont need to see Bruce anymore now as its doing fine !

So we get home and bruce goes to run in through the back door and then he yelps and lifts his good normal leg up !!! Instantly i know what he's done and its what we've all been dreading so back up the vets, they check and yep it looks like he's torn his good knee now !

Got given tramadol for the any pain and to make sure he rests for 2 weeks to give his other leg a bit more time to strengthen up before they operate on his other knee.

Im fcuking devistated to be honest :sad: i dont think his other knee is strong enough yet to support the new torn leg but we'll have to see how it goes. Poor little fcuker :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce isnt good, was helping him out to the garden to pee and where i was holding his back end i could feel his hip clunking about and moving and it has never done that before.

The mrs is going up the vets today to tell them whats happening to see if they want him back up there as we dont wanna take him out unless we have to. He's on 4 tramadol a day so he's sleeping alot and not moving which is good.

The mrs is the strong one at the moment, she's sorting everything and im just a mess to be honest.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got back from vets. They did some tests and there sure his hips havnt moved or anything and its where his knee is torn you can feel it clicking right up to his hip.

Because his other repaired knee is still not very strong they dont want to operate on the newly torn knee so all we can do is rest him by upping the tramadol to keep him knocked out and hope that his repaired leg strengthens up some more but it doesnt look good, the vet told us to keep it in our mind that once his quality of life drops we will have to think about putting him down.

Fcuking gutted and havnt got the energy to move or do anything, slept downstairs with him last night to make sure he didnt try and jump on his sofa but hardly slept, keep feeling like im gonna burst into tears all the time.

His only just over 2yrs old for fcuk sake this isnt fair !


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

That sucks mate:thumbdown:

Must be frustrating not being able to much for him.

Sure he'll be fine soon enough


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> That sucks mate:thumbdown:
> 
> Must be frustrating not being able to much for him.
> 
> Sure he'll be fine soon enough


Yeah its sh!t mate, when he goes for a **** ive gotta hook a scarf under him and hold both ends like a handle to take most of the weight off his back legs, he needs surgery in the other knee but its wether his repaired knee is strong enough to support him and at the moment it isnt. We cant exercize his leg because he has to rest the new fcuked one so we have to just do the physio exercizes to stop the muscle wasting again.

Yesterday he was fine and happy and the vet was signing him off saying they dont need to see him anymore and 24hrs later there saying to think about the possibility of putting him down !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just got back from vets. They did some tests and there sure his hips havnt moved or anything and its where his knee is torn you can feel it clicking right up to his hip.
> 
> Because his other repaired knee is still not very strong they dont want to operate on the newly torn knee so all we can do is rest him by upping the tramadol to keep him knocked out and hope that his repaired leg strengthens up some more but it doesnt look good, the vet told us to keep it in our mind that once his quality of life drops we will have to think about putting him down.
> 
> ...


hope your feeling better mate. n bruce is recovering. it sounds like it would be a slow process.

thought of giving him peps to help the repair process?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hope your feeling better mate. n bruce is recovering. it sounds like it would be a slow process.
> 
> thought of giving him peps to help the repair process?


I have times when i feel optimistic and wanna show the vets how strong he is and that he's gonna heal up and get through it but then i have times when i just think he's on borrowed time and i just sit there devistated.

Someone mentioned peps when his 1st tear happened. Dunno if it would help a dog ?? I'll have to do some research ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I have times when i feel optimistic and wanna show the vets how strong he is and that he's gonna heal up and get through it but then i have times when i just think he's on borrowed time and i just sit there devistated.
> 
> Someone mentioned peps when his 1st tear happened. Dunno if it would help a dog ?? I'll have to do some research ?


im not sure but maybe ghrp2 igf-1 or tb500 ill have a read up

i presume dogs muscles are built the same as ours +_+


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im not sure but maybe ghrp2 igf-1 or tb500 ill have a read up
> 
> i presume dogs muscles are built the same as ours +_+


Do they help in repairing ligiments mate ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh i just had a look and im not sure for a ligament i know human growth hormone would create new growth in me but no idea about a dog :/

on the other side of that people do give their dogs hgh and steroids so the hgh must work in creating tissue growth.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh i just had a look and im not sure for a ligament i know human growth hormone would create new growth in me but no idea about a dog :/
> 
> on the other side of that people do give their dogs hgh and steroids so the hgh must work in creating tissue growth.


Cool cheers mate, might ask in the peptide section lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Hope Bruce gets better soon mate, gutted for you, it's Sh!t when you can't do anything for them, fingers crossed it all ends well.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Hope Bruce gets better soon mate, gutted for you, it's Sh!t when you can't do anything for them, fingers crossed it all ends well.


Cheers mate, he's walking looks abit better today so hopefully the newly torn leg gets a bit more strength in it to help out his repaired knee, we'r icing his knee to keep the inflamation down. When we go to the vets next week if hes walking not too bad it will show them he can handle the surgery so just gotta hope his repaired knee holds out.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate, he's walking looks abit better today so hopefully the newly torn leg gets a bit more strength in it to help out his repaired knee, we'r icing his knee to keep the inflamation down. When we go to the vets next week if hes walking not too bad it will show them he can handle the surgery so just gotta hope his repaired knee holds out.


That's good mate, keep up the icing, hopefully good for surgery then. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> That's good mate, keep up the icing, hopefully good for surgery then. :thumb:


Yeah hopefully mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He's resting the leg alot which is good and his repaired knee is still holding up strong so friday cant come quick enough so we can show he's strong enough for surgery. Been doing tons of research online and its very likely i'll be giving him the TB-500 peptide for his ligaments and injury recovery as i think he needs the extra help with the sh!t timing of this ! It was invented for horses and dogs for quicker healing so its looking like the thing to try ! Just gotta get the money for his course lol.

Him chilling in the garden yesterday


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had a bit of a set back yesterday (me really not bruce).

Bruce's newly torn leg had lost alot of the inflamation and he was walking on it much better, he over done it a little bit by walking about too much and by the evening he was back to not being too good on it. That got me down and wasnt feeling too good about it all and got depressed again. Hadnt left his side or even left the house since it happened last friday !

But i had to get out of the house and go for a walk yesterday as my mrs brother was round and i didnt wanna have to talk to anyone, was gone for about a hour and ended up just standing about in the field where i used to take him on his walk for a chase about. Saw the spot where his first knee tore originaly and just started blaming myself for making him go up there that day and before i knew it i was breaking down. After a while i sorted myself and went home, just as i got home the mrs and her brother was watching a program about military animals on itv and just as i sat down it went onto a german shephard that was being put down because his back end had gone ! What fcuking timing !!

Feeling a bit better today as Bruce is back to being good and looking pretty strong on his leg, just about to order his TB-500 but where ive never ordered anything like that before i forgot about all the little extras i need like Bac water,needles and all the little wipes and stuff ? Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

But on the plus side i just got a email saying my fight dvd is in the post !! :thumb:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He's resting the leg alot which is good and his repaired knee is still holding up strong so friday cant come quick enough so we can show he's strong enough for surgery. Been doing tons of research online and its very likely i'll be giving him the TB-500 peptide for his ligaments and injury recovery as i think he needs the extra help with the sh!t timing of this ! It was invented for horses and dogs for quicker healing so its looking like the thing to try ! Just gotta get the money for his course lol.
> 
> Him chilling in the garden yesterday


Cracking dog mate, fingers crossed all goes well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> But on the plus side i just got a email saying my fight dvd is in the post !! :thumb:


At last, took em long enough.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> At last, took em long enough.


Cheers mate he's a wicked little boy lol.

Yeah tell me about it mate ! Im on a email list for Alan Belcher and you get sent newsletters and training stuff, well the other day he sent one out saying he's looking to sponsor fighters from MW LHW and HW to train with him for free and get supplements,accomodation in the states all paid for ! you just gotta send a bit about yourself and to send any fight videos you have, so once it gets here im gonna give it a go and send it off !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, dog is lovely, sure he'll heal fine.

Chin up.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate he's a wicked little boy lol.
> 
> Yeah tell me about it mate ! Im on a email list for Alan Belcher and you get sent newsletters and training stuff, well the other day he sent one out saying he's looking to sponsor fighters from MW LHW and HW to train with him for free and get supplements,accomodation in the states all paid for ! you just gotta send a bit about yourself and to send any fight videos you have, so once it gets here im gonna give it a go and send it off !


That would be awesome mate, gotta be in it to win it, what an opportunity... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, dog is lovely, sure he'll heal fine.
> 
> Chin up.


Cheers mate thank you !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> That would be awesome mate, gotta be in it to win it, what an opportunity... :thumbup1:


Yeah exactly mate


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate he's a wicked little boy lol.
> 
> Yeah tell me about it mate ! Im on a email list for Alan Belcher and you get sent newsletters and training stuff, well the other day he sent one out saying he's looking to sponsor fighters from MW LHW and HW to train with him for free and get supplements,accomodation in the states all paid for ! you just gotta send a bit about yourself and to send any fight videos you have, so once it gets here im gonna give it a go and send it off !


Man that would be awesome if he chose you!! I recomed sending him you re-enacting this :-






Back to reality, best of luck to ya!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Man that would be awesome if he chose you!! I recomed sending him you re-enacting this :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha you crazy cnut :lol:

Cheers buddy !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just ordered Bruce his 1st 2 weeks of TB-500 lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Went to sleep in bed last night as Bruce hasnt moved off his big comfy bed we made him in the middle of the floor with loads of his bedding.



He rested a lot yesterday and this morning he is walking very good so im feeling positive today (think sleeping properly helped) his TB500 is on its way. Vets tomorrow where he will walk in strong on his own instead of being helped in by me and 4 nurses like last week, and that will prove he's strong enough for the acl surgery.

And of course the thing ive been waiting a year for......MAN OF STEEL is out tomorrow !!! Cant wait ! Going with the boys on a group outing and the mrs has given me the money for fathers day :thumbup1: thought it was fitting to wear this today



:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just recorded the fight on my ipad, so it looks a bit sh!t and the audio is crap for some reason but it'll tide everyone over until i find a decent way of doing it.

Just waiting for youtube to publish it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate he's a wicked little boy lol.
> 
> Yeah tell me about it mate ! Im on a email list for Alan Belcher and you get sent newsletters and training stuff, well the other day he sent one out saying he's looking to sponsor fighters from MW LHW and HW to train with him for free and get supplements,accomodation in the states all paid for ! you just gotta send a bit about yourself and to send any fight videos you have, so once it gets here im gonna give it a go and send it off !


get it done brother! im sure he will see how epic the beard is and ship u off double quick time xxx


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

new tshirt i got


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 124775
> 
> 
> new tshirt i got


Hahahaha thats fcuking brilliant mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Went to sleep in bed last night as Bruce hasnt moved off his big comfy bed we made him in the middle of the floor with loads of his bedding.
> 
> View attachment 124730
> 
> ...


Do you ever smile..... Grumpy cnut 

You tried any supps yet?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do you ever smile..... Grumpy cnut
> 
> You tried any supps yet?


Hahaha you cant smile in a pic like that mate lol.

Supps for bruce you mean ?? Nah his peptides aint turned up yet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha you cant smile in a pic like that mate lol.
> 
> Supps for bruce you mean ?? Nah his peptides aint turned up yet


No you great wet lettuce lol

Matrix. Just had a look, some good stuff!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> No you great wet lettuce lol
> 
> Matrix. Just had a look, some good stuff!


Oh hahahaha, only had the rage 2.0 so far mate and if thats anything to go by its good stuff !! Looking forward to getting my grubby hands on some protein


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Oh hahahaha, only had the rage 2.0 so far mate and if thats anything to go by its good stuff !! Looking forward to getting my grubby hands on some protein


I bet you are lol

Anabolic Whey looks good .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I bet you are lol
> 
> Anabolic Whey looks good .


It all looks good mate ! I like that they do a lot of different berry's in tab form ! Cant beat some acai berry mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> It all looks good mate ! I like that they do a lot of different berry's in tab form ! Cant beat some acai berry mate :thumb:


Yeah some good stuff mate.

Acai...... acai can suck my root


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah some good stuff mate.
> 
> Acai...... acai can suck my root


Hahaha gotta look after the insides mate not just the muscles :wink:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had the vets today. Saw a different person this time and they was a bit more positive and have signed Bruce into having the surgery on wednesday ! Then the real hard work starts lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> What martial arts are you trained in at a good level?


Well i was nearly a black belt in karate but i dont really count that lol. Ive spent some time out in thailand and have been doing thai boxing a while so i would say my muay thai and bjj are pretty good levels


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Well i was nearly a black belt in karate but i dont really count that lol. Ive spent some time out in thailand and have been doing thai's alot so i would say my thai bj's are pretty good levels had no compalints


Admirable Jon your mental strength shines when coming out in such a manner.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Well i was nearly a black belt in karate but i dont really count that lol. Ive spent some time out in thailand and have been doing thai boxing a while so i would say my muay thai and bjj are pretty good levels


Guy I work with is 15th Dan, Jujitsu. Always going out to Japan.

He loves that shít! Proper unit lol


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Well i was nearly a black belt in karate but i dont really count that lol. Ive spent some time out in thailand and have been doing thai boxing a while so i would say my muay thai and bjj are pretty good levels


Thought you may have done bjj and a striking art as these are pretty standard in mma, why would you discredit karate?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Guy I work with is 15th Dan, Jujitsu. Always going out to Japan.
> 
> He loves that shít! Proper unit lol


 h34r:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> h34r:


That's him!

:lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's him!
> 
> :lol:


Sneaking around places keeping in the shadows?? :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> Thought you may have done bjj and a striking art as these are pretty standard in mma, why would you discredit karate?


Just because it was when i was a youngster mate lol, definatly helped with my flexability with kicks though !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Sneaking around places keeping in the shadows?? :lol:


He can rip a mans heart out from 100 yards!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Admirable Jon your mental strength shines when coming out in such a manner.


Haha you fcuker !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got this card today for fathers day :crying:



Made me go a bit teary eyed when i read the inside, esp the poem from the grey which i love anyway but it seemed to fit the situation with Bruce well !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Got this card today for fathers day :crying:
> 
> View attachment 125106
> View attachment 125107
> ...


Aww :wub: x

He's a smart lad isn't he


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Aww :wub: x
> 
> He's a smart lad isn't he


Hahaha yeah mate 

He loves the Grey :lol: but obviously roots for the wolves .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Got this card today for fathers day :crying:
> 
> View attachment 125106
> View attachment 125107
> ...


That's amazing! Did you teach him to type? His spellings better then mine lol, when you scheduling the next fight Kent? Plans today?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> That's amazing! Did you teach him to type? His spellings better then mine lol, when you scheduling the next fight Kent? Plans today?


Haha yeah mate his hand writing is sh!t so he has to type haha. A few months hopefully mate ! Gotta keep this momentum going !

Not much today mate you ??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Last night in bed for a while tonight ! Then its downstairs on the sofa keeping a eye on Bruce for the next few weeks.

Gotta drop him off at the vets at 8am tomorrow morning, the next few days are gonna be hard work and horrible for him but he's a strong boy so he's gonna be alright, hopefully bac water and needles turn up asap so he can get on the TB500.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had a phone call from the vets.....2 emergencies came in, where its a big operation to do on bruce they didnt have enough time to do it and plus theyve ended up running low on morphine as well so they havnt fcuking done the knee op !!! Gotta go and pick him up now ! The earliest they could do was the 1st july so we gotta wait till then now !!

On the plus side the tb500 will be well into his system by then and hopefully help him recover.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

At least 1 good thing has come today



:thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He was starving lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bless him, so now you've got to take him again! Least you've pinned him some Tren, he'll be fcuking massive soon 

Cnut wuth your freebies :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bless him, so now you've got to take him again! Least you've pinned him some Tren, he'll be fcuking massive soon
> 
> Cnut wuth your freebies :lol:


Yeah mate gotta take him on the 1st now ! Haha yeah

Good being a rep aint it mate...... :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just tried my new blackcurrent fruit isolate seen as its hot here haha.

Very nice and refreshing !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He was starving lol
> 
> View attachment 125693


Poor Bruce, pity you have to wait, I bet you just want it sorted now mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Poor Bruce, pity you have to wait, I bet you just want it sorted now mate.


Yeah its another 10 days of his good leg taking all the slack up mate ! By the 1st he should have had the stiches out and his hydrotherepy planned but instead it'll only just be starting !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah its another 10 days of his good leg taking all the slack up mate ! By the 1st he should have had the stiches out and his hydrotherepy planned but instead it'll only just be starting !


What a nightmare, why is so long to wait?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> What a nightmare, why is so long to wait?


Fcuk knows mate ! Apparently with the size of him they need a lot of time on just him and that was the soonest they had free :confused1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk knows mate ! Apparently with the size of him they need a lot of time on just him and that was the soonest they had free :confused1:


Bleedin useless, lets hope they have no emergencies on the 1st mate, and they can get cracking in sorting out your boy. :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Bleedin useless, lets hope they have no emergencies on the 1st mate, and they can get cracking in sorting out your boy. :thumbup1:


Yeah i know mate lol. The good thing is that by then his tb500 will be in his system and really help his leg heal quicker


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate lol. The good thing is that by then his tb500 will be in his system and really help his leg heal quicker


At least some positive has come out of it then mate.... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> At least some positive has come out of it then mate.... :thumb:


Yeah thats the way ive gotta look at it mate ! Plus another few nights in bed before im downstairs on the sofa with him lol :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

86 pages?










but...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> 86 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha cheers boss !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

where u get the tb500 from mate?

hope all is well!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> where u get the tb500 from mate?
> 
> hope all is well!


Peptidesuk mate !

Yeah im good mate cheers


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuk all going on just thought i'd bump this :thumbup1:

12 twitter followers now bitches !! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk all going on just thought i'd bump this :thumbup1:
> 
> 12 twitter followers now bitches !! Lol


We know there's fùck all going off, ya slacker!!

12, Jesus!! Go steady 

I've got 20k :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> We know there's fùck all going off, ya slacker!!
> 
> 12, Jesus!! Go steady
> 
> I've got 20k :beer:


I know mate lol, was depressed as fcuk yesterday because of it !

You on twitter ?? 20k ! Your pulling my pi$$er aint ya ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I know mate lol, was depressed as fcuk yesterday because of it !
> 
> You on twitter ?? 20k ! Your pulling my pi$$er aint ya ?


I can imagine mate. Would really annoy me!

Am I fùck, don't do [email protected] or snake book lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I can imagine mate. Would really annoy me!
> 
> Am I fùck, don't do [email protected] or snake book lol


Its doing my head in mate ! Lol.

Ive never done them either but in this day an age its how you get famous quicker


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Its doing my head in mate ! Lol.
> 
> Ive never done them either but in this day an age its how you get famous quicker


Yeah I like my rest days but I do love to train!

Do a porno mate, far easier lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I like my rest days but I do love to train!
> 
> Do a porno mate, far easier lol


Hahaha i should just upload that tape of me smashing you :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bac water has just turned up for Bruce, just given him breakfast so when he falls asleep he's getting jabbed lol. Nervous about putting it in him but he needs the extra help so its gotta be done !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Updated comparison pics on page 1.

Lunch time !!!

..............Because i can haters !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

That really famous mma fighter everyone knows...............and Alex Reid


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got my 1st 'celeb' follower now ! A british ufc guy who offered for me to travel up and train with him for free :thumb:

He's my 17th haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@RACK

Followed you on twitter mate, follow me back..........or else haha :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Got my 1st 'celeb' follower now ! A british ufc guy who offered for me to travel up and train with him for free :thumb:
> 
> He's my 17th haha


Look at you with your celeb follower!, you'll be unfollowing us minions soon.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Look at you with your celeb follower!, you'll be unfollowing us minions soon.....


Hahaha nah mate i think you was my 1st so you'll always be safe


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha nah mate i think you was my 1st so you'll always be safe


Fair play mate, what you think of twitter? You'll be on facebook next loving it.. :whistling:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Look at you and your 17 followers!

I've found that only using Twitter when your incredibly blazed is a positive move.

Cant bring myself to follow you as it would take you to more followers than me :crying:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u jabbed brucey? pinch skin between thumb and index needle in inject. simples. or u doing in a muscle?

oh sent u a msg on twitface u dirty ****


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Fair play mate, what you think of twitter? You'll be on facebook next loving it.. :whistling:


It seems good mate, i used to check it anyway as theres always ufc guys arguing and talking sh!t to each other hahaha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Look at you and your 17 followers!
> 
> I've found that only using Twitter when your incredibly blazed is a positive move.
> 
> Cant bring myself to follow you as it would take you to more followers than me :crying:


I'll follow you back mate so we'll be even hahaha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> u jabbed brucey? pinch skin between thumb and index needle in inject. simples. or u doing in a muscle?
> 
> oh sent u a msg on twitface u dirty ****


Nah not yet mate ive been talking to my fans all morning :whistling: :lol:

Cheers mate ! Nah its sub Q so just scruff of the neck (hes got tons so he wont feel it anyway lol)


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> I'll follow you back mate so we'll be even hahaha


Ahh I see what you're saying...

Followed :cool2:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Ahh I see what you're saying...
> 
> Followed :cool2:


Hahahaha...not followed back 

:lol: only joking bro followed back ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

FCUK PUT YOU UP TO 19!! :cursing:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

When you are a bit more confident in sticking him i think site injections are better do not quote me on that but its something I am almost 100% sure i read.

The hgh i have been on has almost fixed my back problems so peps do work!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> When you are a bit more confident in sticking him i think site injections are better do not quote me on that but its something I am almost 100% sure i read.


X2


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca Cheers mate ! Although with him and his dodgy hips and knee's he's proberly covered in places i should be doing site injections haha

@R0BLET X3 lol

@Bashy 20 now....SON !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

20th follower..........Alex Reid hahahaha, of course he remembers me mother fcukers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 20th follower..........Alex Reid hahahaha, of course he remembers me mother fcukers


awesome


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> awesome


Not bad for my 2nd day on twitter mate :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

jon-kent said:


> @RACK
> 
> Followed you on twitter mate, follow me back..........or else haha :lol:


Hahaha, I don't go on there any more mate, I was annoying myself with my own tweets and the amount of porn I was seeing daily was just runing my work


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RACK said:


> Hahaha, I don't go on there any more mate, I was annoying myself with my own tweets and the amount of porn I was seeing daily was just runing my work


Hahaha you fcuker :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> 20th follower..........Alex Reid hahahaha, of course he remembers me mother fcukers


Fcuk me, you must tell us lesser mortals what it is like to be famous.... :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Fcuk me, you must tell us lesser mortals what it is like to be famous.... :lol:


Hahaha :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just done Bruce's jab !!!!!

Was fcuking bricking it and shaking a bit (im not a junkie fcuk like you lot  )

Chucked him a pigs ear and while he was munching it i done it, he didnt even stop chewing and felt fcuk all so it was a piece of pi$$


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just done Bruce's jab !!!!!
> 
> Was fcuking bricking it and shaking a bit (im not a junkie fcuk like you lot  )
> 
> Chucked him a pigs ear and while he was munching it i done it, he didnt even stop chewing and felt fcuk all so it was a piece of pi$$


good to hear!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Just done Bruce's jab !!!!!
> 
> Was fcuking bricking it and shaking a bit (im not a junkie fcuk like you lot  )
> 
> Chucked him a pigs ear and while he was munching it i done it, he didnt even stop chewing and felt fcuk all so it was a piece of pi$$


Nice one mate, at least it will be easier from now on... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers guys ! The Mrs is $hitting it that hes gonna drop dead now hahaha, i made her read up on it a while ago so she knows its good just worrying like they do lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Typical woman...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Typical woman...


Nutters mate the fcuking lot of them :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Nutters mate the fcuking lot of them :lol:


Too true mate, it's not just mine that's a headcase then... :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Big thanks to @DiggyV for sending me very in depth advice on how to make bruce super bruce !

The guy knows his $hit and helped massivly !

And thanks to @ewen for first putting me onto Prof. Diggy :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Too true mate, it's not just mine that's a headcase then... :lol:


Oh no mate :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Big thanks to @DiggyV for sending me very in depth advice on how to make bruce super bruce !
> 
> The guy knows his $hit and helped massivly !
> 
> And thanks to @ewen for first putting me onto Prof. Diggy :lol:


You were more than welcome mate, and now I know his name is Bruce, I can stop referring to him as Mutley, Snoopy or K9 :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> You were more than welcome mate, and now I know his name is Bruce, I can stop referring to him as Mutley, Snoopy or K9 :lol:


Hahaha yeah its Bruce mate (named after my hero Mr.Lee lol)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The Mrs came back upstairs this morning to tell me that Bruce was still alive after his jab and made it through the night :lol:

Twitter update lol. Alex reid tweeted me out the blue last night saying my fight was good


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad Bruce is ok mate.. :thumb:

And look at you name dropping your famous mates...  :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Glad Bruce is ok mate.. :thumb:
> 
> And look at you name dropping your famous mates...  :lol:


Cheers mate ! :thumbup1:

Just tweeted my team sonnen top, if Chael ever tweets me i'll pass out  :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Check this sh!t out lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Check this sh!t out lol


Repped and subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Repped and subbed :thumbup1:


Hahaha cheers mate ! Theres more vet/twitter talk in here at the mo mate but i'll be back into full time training next week and return this journal to its former glory haha


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

subbed and followed


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha cheers mate ! Theres more vet/twitter talk in here at the mo mate but i'll be back into full time training next week and return this journal to its former glory haha


Its all good mate. lovely dog you have there


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> subbed and followed


Cheers mate !!

Bruce is still alive hahaha :thumb:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Check this sh!t out lol


Looking good ya big ***....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Its all good mate. lovely dog you have there


Cheers mate :thumbup1: good looking boy aint he.....like his dad


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Looking good ya big ***....


Hahaha cheers mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk, this still on the go? thought u woulda bottled out like the ukmVSfood 

sub'd.......again


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk, this still on the go? thought u woulda bottled out like the ukmVSfood
> 
> sub'd.......again


Course it is mate i dont quit......like you vs tren  hahahaha.

Send me £10 and i'll do them :lol: should be doing it sunday i think mate !!! Then you'll fcuking see you big sexy cnut unicorn

Cheers mate !

:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Course it is mate i dont quit......like *you vs tren *  hahahaha.
> 
> Send me £10 and i'll do them :lol: should be doing it sunday i think mate !!! Then you'll fcuking see you big sexy cnut unicorn
> 
> ...


pmsl...took the fuker 2 goes & 20weeks to beat me!...altho he did fuk me up in the end 

just looking at youre pics on OP....fukin excellent work so far mate! seriously.

i look forward to sunday & the excuse of no video to follow


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...took the fuker 2 goes & 20weeks to beat me!...altho he did fuk me up in the end
> 
> just looking at youre pics on OP....fukin excellent work so far mate! seriously.
> 
> i look forward to sunday & the excuse of no video to follow


Hahaha he's a hard fcuker by the sound of it mate lol.

Cheers mate thank you :wub:

Hahaha if i have to suck off @R0BLET to get the cheeseburger money i will just to be the first to post it up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha he's a hard fcuker by the sound of it mate lol.
> 
> Cheers mate thank you :wub:
> 
> Hahaha if i have to suck off @R0BLET to get the cheeseburger money i will just to be the first to post it up


I'm up for that 

Close my eyes and its anyone I want it to be :lol:

Morning ya big fanny muncher !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm up for that
> 
> Close my eyes and its anyone I want it to be :lol:
> 
> Morning ya big fanny muncher !!!


Hahaha exactly mate !!

Morning speedo :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Its been a few days since Bruce had his 1st jab of TB500. Me and the Mrs have both noticed improvements in him already !! Even though obviously his knee is still torn (until surgery monday) but he's moving around a lot better and he is a lot quicker and sitting down and then standing up !

Another thing that we have both noticed is that his hair is hardly moulting at all anymore ! I did read something that said people got some hair growth from it lol.

Only a few days in and very pleased so far !

The hardest thing is sitting here with a dodgy wrist and knees is not putting the other vial in me :lol:

Will have to give it a go once he's sorted though !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Its been a few days since Bruce had his 1st jab of TB500. Me and the Mrs have both noticed improvements in him already !! Even though obviously his knee is still torn (until surgery monday) but he's moving around a lot better and he is a lot quicker and sitting down and then standing up !
> 
> Another thing that we have both noticed is that his hair is hardly moulting at all anymore ! I did read something that said people got some hair growth from it lol.
> 
> ...


a doag? wats with u cvnts @Ginger Ben ....cant look after fuk all 

hope he's back to 100% soon buddy.

do u train in here?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> a doag? wats with u cvnts @Ginger Ben ....cant look after fuk all
> 
> hope he's back to 100% soon buddy.
> 
> do u train in here?


Cheers mate,

Im not training much coz im looking after him so only training a few times a week at the mo (trained last night) once he's healed from surgery i can go back to smashing it !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright you bellend, just wishing Bruce good luck tomoz for the op, hope everything goes ok, I'm sure it will mate:thumb:

I thought id do it now whilst I remember as I'm at hospital all day tomorrow with the daughter Ava, she's having op on her hand so probably won't get on tinternet till the evening.

Ill check in tomorrow for an update. :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Alright you bellend, just wishing Bruce good luck tomoz for the op, hope everything goes ok, I'm sure it will mate:thumb:
> 
> I thought id do it now whilst I remember as I'm at hospital all day tomorrow with the daughter Ava, she's having op on her hand so probably won't get on tinternet till the evening.
> 
> Ill check in tomorrow for an update. :thumbup1:


Cheers mate !!! :thumbup1: horrible seeing how happy is knowing he aint got a clue whats coming tomorrow. Hope the op goes ok with your girl as well mate !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate !!! :thumbup1: horrible seeing how happy is knowing he aint got a clue whats coming tomorrow. Hope the op goes ok with your girl as well mate !


Cheers mate, probably the best thing that he don't know whats coming no stress for him only you... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Cheers mate, probably the best thing that he don't know whats coming no stress for him only you... :thumbup1:


Yeah mate, another jab on tuesday will help him hopefully ! Last night in bed with the mrs tonight then its downstairs on the sofa for a few weeks :sad:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate, another jab on tuesday will help him hopefully ! Last night in bed with the mrs tonight then its downstairs on the sofa for a few weeks :sad:


Make the most of last night mate, your mrs is in for a treat then?.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Make the most of last night mate, your mrs is in for a treat then?.


Hahaha yeah ! Might have to get a viagra out :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah ! Might have to get a viagra out :lol:


Well done mate, you don't want to disappoint!!!... :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Well done mate, you don't want to disappoint!!!... :lol:


I never do mate........strong hips !!  :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I never do mate........strong hips !!  :lol:


Ha ha, fcukin legend... :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Ha ha, fcukin legend... :lol:


Hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's Bruce, you told him yet lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dropped Bruce off this morning, was told to ring at about half 2 if we havnt heard from them. Just rang them and Bruce might have to stay overnight. Apparently he's on quite a bit of morphine as it was a big operation this time (his knee made a clunking noise this time where the 1st knee didnt so maybe this one was worse ?) and he's due another morphine shot at 6pm. So we gotta ring at half 6 to see whats happening !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope he is ok bud :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sure he's fine mate, he's a big lad


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Havent read the whole thread...can i ask whats wrong with your dog mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Havent read the whole thread...can i ask whats wrong with your dog mate?


Yeah course mate, he's torn the ACL in his knee, he tore it a few months ago in his left knee and now he's torn the right knee (when a big dog tears his knee its about 40-50% chance the other will go at some point after)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Hope he is ok bud :thumb:


Cheers buddy !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure he's fine mate, he's a big lad


Cheers mate, him being a big lad is what goes against him lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah course mate, he's torn the ACL in his knee, he tore it a few months ago in his left knee and now he's torn the right knee (when a big dog tears his knee its about 40-50% chance the other will go at some point after)


poor thing,hope he gets better quick....bigger dogs theres alot bigger chance of suffering injuries like that aswell.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

kinda doag u got bud?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> poor thing,hope he gets better quick....bigger dogs theres alot bigger chance of suffering injuries like that aswell.


Yeah i know mate the poor fcukers suffer for being awesome lol.

Hydrotherepy is meant to be the best thing for keeping theres joints strong ! Bruce is starting once his stitches come out


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> kinda doag u got bud?


Fcuking hell mate you still dont know what dog ive got !!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its either a boxer....or a half breed mastif haha. bonny fuker tho!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate the poor fcukers suffer for being awesome lol.
> 
> Hydrotherepy is meant to be the best thing for keeping theres joints strong ! Bruce is starting once his stitches come out


How do people react to your dog when he's out? im starting to get p1ssed off at the people who judge mine just cos of his size,picking there own dogs up etc...even had one bloke turn around and run when he ran up towards him (waggling his tail i may add) lol its just pathetic...glad hes still got his ears now,that would of made it a million times worse ha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> its either a boxer....or a half breed mastif haha. bonny fuker tho!


Fcuking half breed you cheeky cnut :2guns: lol. Thats a pedigree dogue de bordeaux your looking at mother fcuker


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> How do people react to your dog when he's out? im starting to get p1ssed off at the people who judge mine just cos of his size,picking there own dogs up etc...even had one bloke turn around and run when he ran up towards him (waggling his tail i may add) lol its just pathetic...glad hes still got his ears now,that would of made it a million times worse ha


Haha never had somebody run :lol: had a few cross the street though lol. But because of the turner and hooch film people tend to shout out hooch and then come over to him lol. Little dogs always bark and go for him though haha, bruce doesnt even see them i dont think lol.

A while ago my mrs was walking him (she cant walk him anymore coz he's too strong and pulls her haha) and about 3 blokes were walking close up behind her when Bruce span round and growled and sat down infront of them........ they crossed over and fcuked off


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha never had somebody run :lol: had a few cross the street though lol. But because of the turner and hooch film people tend to shout out hooch and then come over to him lol. Little dogs always bark and go for him though haha, bruce doesnt even see them i dont think lol.
> 
> A while ago my mrs was walking him (she cant walk him anymore coz he's too strong and pulls her haha) and about 3 blokes were walking close up behind her when Bruce span round and growled and sat down infront of them........ they crossed over and fcuked off


Lol very similar,i now have full walking dutys cos my lass cant walk mine either he just pulls her wherever he wants to go haha again he always gets attacked off little yappy dogs but he doesnt even see it,the owners are just waiting for there thing to get mauled but it never happens cos i have a nice dog lol....he gets drool all over people when hes out,if people have met him before theyre normally wary of his jowells after that.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol sorry bud...looks small in that pic. my mates got the same dog....also named bruce!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Lol very similar,i now have full walking dutys cos my lass cant walk mine either he just pulls her wherever he wants to go haha again he always gets attacked off little yappy dogs but he doesnt even see it,the owners are just waiting for there thing to get mauled but it never happens cos i have a nice dog lol....he gets drool all over people when hes out,if people have met him before theyre normally wary of his jowells after that.


Hahaha sounds exactly the same as us mate ! The amount of people i have to say sorry to when they get covered in slobber :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol sorry bud...looks small in that pic. my mates got the same dog....also named bruce!
> 
> View attachment 127310


Haha hes wicked mate ! How old is he ?? Cant believe he's called bruce lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha hes wicked mate ! How old is he ?? Cant believe he's called bruce lol.
> 
> View attachment 127311
> View attachment 127312


lol ahh see it now  think bruce is about 6


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol ahh see it now  think bruce is about 6


Hahaha he was wicked mate ! Looked a bit like my bruce as well ! My bruce is only just over 2


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha sounds exactly the same as us mate ! The amount of people i have to say sorry to when they get covered in slobber :lol:


Ive been accused of having spunk stains on my pants no one believes its dog drool haha just having a lurk on your twitter there mate,watched your 2nd fight,its not at a place called the troxy by any chance is it? sure i reckonise it,went to watch my mate fight there a few year back.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Ive been accused of having spunk stains on my pants no one believes its dog drool haha just having a lurk on your twitter there mate,watched your 2nd fight,its not at a place called the troxy by any chance is it? sure i reckonise it,went to watch my mate fight there a few year back.


Haha yeah it looks the same ! Yeah its the troxy mate good spotting ! Lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got back with Bruce. He's out of it obviously but got him in and onto his bed, he's panting like mad and his tongue was like sand paper so gave him a drink and opened the windows. Its not bleeding half as much as last time ! (TB500 ???)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hope Bruce has 100% recovery mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hope Bruce has 100% recovery mate


Cheers mate !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right heres a comparison shot of the surgery wounds when we first get him home. Picture on left is his 1st operation months ago and picture on right is just now with tb500 in his system ! (The original pic of wound isnt great but you can still make out the amount of blood)



Ive still got all the progress pics of the original surgery all dated so will be doing the same again but this time while he's on the course of TB500 to see if theres a increase in surgery recovery speed and anything else !

As far as ive looked from researching before i started him on peptides theres never been anything like this documented and put online so i'll be the first in the hopes it helps someone else out one day !!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright mate, glad Bruce seems ok, give him time bud he'll get there.. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Alright mate, glad Bruce seems ok, give him time bud he'll get there.. :thumb:


Cheers mate !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad he's home mate 

Bloody dog on peptides log....... Best joking uk-chum mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Glad he's home mate
> 
> Bloody dog on peptides log....... Best joking uk-chum mate :lol:


Haha he's a trend setter mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce didnt stop panting heavily till about 3am !! Then he'd move every hour or so so i think ive had a hour or 2 of broken sleep from 3 till about 6:30. As soon as the mrs gets back im jumping into bed to try and get some sleep


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

All the best to the big beastie


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> All the best to the big beastie


Haha cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha he's a trend setter mate !


I have no idea why it said best joking?

Lol

Meant to say best get looking!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I have no idea why it said best joking?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Meant to say best get looking!!


Its a good job i can tell what the fcuk your talking about by now mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just done bruce's 2nd jab. Pinning was a piece of pi$$ and i did it straight away in about 2secs lol. BUT !!! When i sucked the peptide up it was leaking a bit and dripping on my hands as i was pulling it out ! Ended up with 1.5 instead of 2 :cursing:

Just gonna bring his next jab 1 day sooner.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just done bruce's 2nd jab. Pinning was a piece of pi$$ and i did it straight away in about 2secs lol. BUT !!! When i sucked the peptide up it was leaking a bit and dripping on my hands as i was pulling it out ! Ended up with 1.5 instead of 2 :cursing:
> 
> Just gonna bring his next jab 1 day sooner.


Leaking from where?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Leaking from where?


Dunno really mate i was trying to get as much as i could lol, it was either the pit where i put the needle or around the edge i dunno


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno really mate i was trying to get as much as i could lol, it was either the pit where i put the needle or around the edge i dunno


Leaking from the vial, pin, syringe or Bruce?


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright ya bellend..... Just wondering how Bruce is today, hope he's a bit better today mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Leaking from the vial, pin, syringe or Bruce?


Vial


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Alright ya bellend..... Just wondering how Bruce is today, hope he's a bit better today mate. :thumbup1:


He's good mate cheers. Obviously he's not moving much because he cant but he almost seems like he hasnt had a operation, he's spent most of the day asleep in the garden lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

That's good news mate, everyday he'll make improvements, happy days, he will soon be running around trying to steal your chicken off ya plate....  :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> That's good news mate, everyday he'll make improvements, happy days, he will soon be running around trying to steal your chicken off ya plate....  :lol:


Cheers mate !! We'r back up vets on thurs to get the bandage off so thats the next comparison pic as we was back up there last time a few days later. Very pleased with his recovery this time though


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate !! We'r back up vets on thurs to get the bandage off so thats the next comparison pic as we was back up there last time a few days later. Very pleased with his recovery this time though


Wicked mate, sounds like a job well done... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Wicked mate, sounds like a job well done... :thumb:


Hopefully mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Vial


Bit odd? So long as all is well cleanliness wise then that's the main thing. Don't want Bruce getting an infection do we .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bit odd? So long as all is well cleanliness wise then that's the main thing. Don't want Bruce getting an infection do we .


Nah that should be fine mate i wipe everything with the alcahol wipes


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Gab said:


> Wicked mate, sounds like a jab well done... :thumb:


Fixed :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Fixed :lol:


Nice one mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got the vets today at about 10. If its the same as last time it'll be to take off the bandage and let the air get to his wound. This will be the next comparison pic of the wound a couple of days later ! Cant wait to see it lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Got the vets today at about 10. If its the same as last time it'll be to take off the bandage and let the air get to his wound. This will be the next comparison pic of the wound a couple of days later ! Cant wait to see it lol


Nice one mate, the sooner bandages come off the sooner Bruce can get better.. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, the sooner bandages come off the sooner Bruce can get better.. :thumb:


Yeah mate :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So ive been on twitter about a week now and ive got 42 followers so far but this morning ive been talking to a UK mma clothing company and they want to sponsor me and start promoting me !!! Looks like twitter might have paid off already :thumb:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> So ive been on twitter about a week now and ive got 42 followers so far but this morning ive been talking to a UK mma clothing company and they want to sponsor me and start promoting me !!! Looks like twitter might have paid off already :thumb:


Wicked mate, can I have your autograph.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Wicked mate, can I have your autograph.....


Hahaha course mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> So ive been on twitter about a week now and ive got 42 followers so far but this morning ive been talking to a UK mma clothing company and they want to sponsor me and start promoting me !!! Looks like twitter might have paid off already :thumb:


Excellent news mate.

I see Mattress, i mean Matrix are on Groupon now too lol! They're on it!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Got the vets today at about 10. If its the same as last time it'll be to take off the bandage and let the air get to his wound. This will be the next comparison pic of the wound a couple of days later ! Cant wait to see it lol


Me too mate. Very interested in this... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent news mate.
> 
> I see Mattress, i mean Matrix are on Groupon now too lol! They're on it!!


Cheers bro.

What the fcuk is groupon ??


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Groupon is like a deal of the day website, can get some bargains on it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> What the fcuk is groupon ??


This....



Groupon.co.uk


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> This....
> 
> View attachment 127724
> 
> ...


That screen shot tells me fcuk all you useless cnut 

Nice file name as well lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> That screen shot tells me fcuk all you useless cnut
> 
> Nice file name as well lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right recap from the vets,

They made me walk bruce infront of them and they was happy that he was putting a bit of weight on the leg already (she said most dogs still wouldnt be). Apparently he had torn his miniscous (shock absorber in knee) as well as his acl ! The miniscous had torn in half and folded over itself ! So they took that half of his miniscous out. So this operation was even bigger than the 1st one !!!

He has more stitches this time as more work was done, but even though this operation was even bigger and he has more stitches im still pleased that his healing seems better and quicker this time despite everything !!

Back next friday to get stitches out (he had stitches in for 3 weeks last time !!!)

Comparison pics to follow


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right here is comparisons from 3 days after the operation with no cleaning or anything just take bandage off and take pic. Even though you can see it was a bigger operation and he has more stitches this time there is almost no blood old or new on him, the first time you can see the wound was still bleeding !!! The skin hadnt meshed much and still looked really raised. All there seems now is more bruising this time (maybe because its got to the surface quicker where its healing quicker ?)

As always old is on left and new is on right.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor little bugger. On the road to recovery though mate :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Just passing through


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just passing through


All i can see on ipad is a blue ? File name looks funny though lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Poor little bugger. On the road to recovery though mate :beer:


Yeah hopefully mate ! He's lost 6kg as well !! Almost a stone lol. Gonna get a bit more off him as the vet said with all his joint problems it would be better if he was even a little bit under weight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah hopefully mate ! He's lost 6kg as well !! Almost a stone lol. Gonna get a bit more off him as the vet said with all his joint problems it would be better if he was even a little bit under weight.


Yeah that makes sense for him mate, plus he'll be more active soon wont he so he will trim up a little more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get him on the gh mate .


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah hopefully mate ! He's lost 6kg as well !! Almost a stone lol. Gonna get a bit more off him as the vet said with all his joint problems it would be better if he was even a little bit under weight.


Yeah, my mates dog had a spur on her elbow that had to be removed. He has to keep her at around the 30kg mark now.

That is some awesome healing so far, seems the jab did the job


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> get him on the gh mate .


He's on tb500 mate  meant to be better for healing......and cheaper than gh lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, my mates dog had a spur on her elbow that had to be removed. He has to keep her at around the 30kg mark now.
> 
> That is some awesome healing so far, seems the jab did the job


Yeah seems so mate ! Pretty impressed so far !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that makes sense for him mate, plus he'll be more active soon wont he so he will trim up a little more


Yeah mate ! The hydrotherepy will be good exercise !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> He's on tb500 mate  meant to be better for healing......and cheaper than gh lol


its a branch taken from gh iirc but yeah cheaper .


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Poor fcuker, that looks really sore, I'm sure losing some timber will help Bruce no end, he'll get there mate. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Poor fcuker, that looks really sore, I'm sure losing some timber will help Bruce no end, he'll get there mate. :thumb:


Yeah hopefully mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> its a branch taken from gh iirc but yeah cheaper .


Wasn't aware of this mate, thought it was a unique peptide present in every cell except red blood cells, in the nucleus and cytoplasm. There is no triggering agent for Thymosin Beta 4, unlike GHRP for GH, so either the cells produce it themselves or they have it on creation.

this and BPC-157 look super interesting for healing, as does mu current combination of MGF and IGF. 

Bruce's newer wound does look better though mate, as you say much more 'healed'.. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Wasn't aware of this mate, thought it was a unique peptide present in every cell except red blood cells, in the nucleus and cytoplasm. There is no triggering agent for Thymosin Beta 4, unlike GHRP for GH, so either the cells produce it themselves or they have it on creation.
> 
> this and BPC-157 look super interesting for healing, as does mu current combination of MGF and IGF.
> 
> Bruce's newer wound does look better though mate, as you say much more 'healed'.. Fingers crossed for him.


my understanding is primitive compared to yours however i have read that IGF is useless as its too fragile and acts nothing like our bodies own IGF , lantus insulin binds 10x more than other insulin to receptors meaning bigger IGF release , thats if IGF release was the target lol

however are peptides just isolated fragments from HGH ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> my understanding is primitive compared to yours however i have read that IGF is useless as its too fragile and acts nothing like our bodies own IGF , lantus insulin binds 10x more than other insulin to receptors meaning bigger IGF release , thats if IGF release was the target lol
> 
> however are peptides just isolated fragments from HGH ?


No mate they are not isolated from GH. A peptide refers to a short chain of Amino Acids, typically less than 50 in the chain, compared to proteins that are much longer chains of aminos. Some are related to GH, and its release, some to growth, others are found in milk as it gets broken down in the gut or fermented, some of the newer antibiotics are peptides. Even the venom secreted from the leg spines of the duck billed platypus are peptides, so loads of them.

IGF seems to be heavily debated at the moment, and in its raw state, you're right it is fragile, and has a very short half life. It however also comes in a pegylated version (PEG-IGF) which increases the stability. And then there is MGF which is a splice of IGF, its all feckin complex. :lol:

All I know is that IGF+MGF has more than halved my healing from the quad tears. it may be psychosomatic, but who gives a [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> No mate they are not isolated from GH. A peptide refers to a short chain of Amino Acids, typically less than 50 in the chain, compared to proteins that are much longer chains of aminos. Some are related to GH, and its release, some to growth, others are found in milk as it gets broken down in the gut or fermented, some of the newer antibiotics are peptides. Even the venom secreted from the leg spines of the duck billed platypus are peptides, so loads of them.
> 
> IGF seems to be heavily debated at the moment, and in its raw state, you're right it is fragile, and has a very short half life. It however also comes in a pegylated version (PEG-IGF) which increases the stability. And then there is MGF which is a splice of IGF, its all feckin complex. :lol:
> 
> All I know is that IGF+MGF has more than halved my healing from the quad tears. it may be* psychosomatic*, but who gives a [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

THIS IS SPARTA !!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

21st to 14st lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BOOM !!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heya mate, good work on the sponsorship :thumb:

Hows Bruce doing?


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> BOOM !!!
> 
> View attachment 127965


Flash cvnt....  :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Heya mate, good work on the sponsorship :thumb:
> 
> Hows Bruce doing?


Cheers bro :thumbup1:

He's good mate ! Recovering well ! He's walking on it nice and steady most of the time now which is wicked !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Flash cvnt....  :thumbup1:


Hahaha :tt2: cheers mate !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha :tt2: cheers mate !


In all honesty well done mate on sponsorship... :thumb:

How's Brucey Boy doin today bud?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> In all honesty well done mate on sponsorship... :thumb:
> 
> How's Brucey Boy doin today bud?


Cheers mate :thumbup1:

He's good mate ! His healing is about 3 weeks ahead of where it was last time i reckon so things are looking good mate thanks :thumb:

Things your end alright ?


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> He's good mate ! His healing is about 3 weeks ahead of where it was last time i reckon so things are looking good mate thanks :thumb:
> 
> Things your end alright ?


That's good news mate, soon be back to normal.. :thumbup1:

I've had a ****ty week mate, daughter had hand op so she's all bandaged up, and I went to the hospital on Tuesday cus can't hear properly, thought ear was blocked turns out I could be goin deaf in it, gotta have a scan in a few weeks to make certain..other than that sound mate..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Yeah cant wait to get back to training !! Fcuking chomping at the bit to get back to the grind.

Yeah remembered about your girls op ! Fcuking hell mate that sounds mental !! Hope it sorts itself out mate and you aint going deaf in it !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

NEW COMPARISON PICS COMING UP (5 days after op)


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I bet you can't wait to get back to training, the rest will have done you good though mate.

Their is one positive about being deaf in one ear though, I've got an excuse when I ignore the mrs...  :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> I bet you can't wait to get back to training, the rest will have done you good though mate.
> 
> Their is one positive about being deaf in one ear though, I've got an excuse when I ignore the mrs...  :lol:


Yeah should of done mate lol.

Hahaha she'll just sit on the good side mate :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Hahaha she'll just sit on the good side mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right here is 5 days after the op. Left the 1st time, right this time with TB500. As you can see the 1st time the wound was still weeping blood ! I remember he was leaving drops of blood where he walked and the house looked like a crime scene ! The vet said this was pretty normal though and nothing to worry about, the wound was still inflamed and raised. There was only 2 sections of the 1st wound that had filled and were healing where as now its all filled in !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Hahaha she'll just sit on the good side mate :lol:


Yeh your probably right mate, can't ever escape the fvckin moanin......


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@DiggyV day 5 update above mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Fvck me mate, that looks so much better, awesome... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Fvck me mate, that looks so much better, awesome... :thumb:


Yeah i know mate ! He's walking almost normally now !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I tell you mate, some of these peptides that are coming out are nothing short of miracle cures. I realy wanted to use BPC157 as seems to be specific to quad tears, but couldn't find any dosing info on it. the MGF/IGF has certainly done the trick though.

So glad Bruce is on the up and up mate! :thumb: Its tough when your dog is not 100%


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I tell you mate, some of these peptides that are coming out are nothing short of miracle cures. I realy wanted to use BPC157 as seems to be specific to quad tears, but couldn't find any dosing info on it. the MGF/IGF has certainly done the trick though.
> 
> So glad Bruce is on the up and up mate! :thumb: Its tough when your dog is not 100%


Yeah i know mate i cant believe id never heard of them before all this. Defo gonna use some TB500 once bruce is sorted lol.

Cheers mate ! Stitches out friday then he can be left alone again and i can start back training and go 3-0 :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> BOOM !!!
> 
> View attachment 127965


Good stuff pal!!

Congrats


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good stuff pal!!
> 
> Congrats


Cheers mate :thumbup1: still just waiting on details. Just need to find a company to pay my £35 month gym membership and im laughing lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

All sorted !!!! 1st step done :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> All sorted !!!! 1st step done :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 128041


BOOM!!! Get in Fella... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> BOOM!!! Get in Fella... :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate i cant believe id never heard of them before all this. Defo gonna use some TB500 once bruce is sorted lol.
> 
> Cheers mate ! Stitches out friday then he can be left alone again and i can start back training and go 3-0 :thumb:


spot on!

if your fight is televised or on web-tv be sure to let me know, or even where it is being held...

i'll be researching much more on them as well. looking for a muscle builder, and looks like mgf is good for this also


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> All sorted !!!! 1st step done :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 128041


Nice one fella!!

What shows do you fight on? My mate runs "shock n awe", getting quite big down the south, got some good fighters on it... Get your ass to Portsmouth


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> spot on!
> 
> if your fight is televised or on web-tv be sure to let me know, or even where it is being held...
> 
> i'll be researching much more on them as well. looking for a muscle builder, and looks like mgf is good for this also


It'll more than likely be at the troxy in london mate.

Yeah theres some good things that need reading up on mate !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Nice one fella!!
> 
> What shows do you fight on? My mate runs "shock n awe", getting quite big down the south, got some good fighters on it... Get your ass to Portsmouth


Cheers mate :thumbup1:

I fight on WCMMA (warrior challange) its UCMMA's semi pro show. Yeah ive heard of shock n awe ! I was offered to fight on fury mma but it was a week before the next wcmma so seen as im already 2-0 there with another win i'd be close to getting a title shot so didnt wanna move just yet.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> I fight on WCMMA (warrior challange) its UCMMA's semi pro show. Yeah ive heard of shock n awe ! I was offered to fight on fury mma but it was a week before the next wcmma so seen as im already 2-0 there with another win i'd be close to getting a title shot so didnt wanna move just yet.


So who is your next fight with? Fury or WC?

My mate is headlining the next shock n awe (James Pennington) for the bantamweight title, he's signed with cage warriors as well so this will probably be his last fight down here. Think he's fought in Scotland, Dubai and somewhere else abroad. 7 wins, 7 by submission so he has promised me a KO this time haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> So who is your next fight with? Fury or WC?
> 
> My mate is headlining the next shock n awe (James Pennington) for the bantamweight title, he's signed with cage warriors as well so this will probably be his last fight down here. Think he's fought in Scotland, Dubai and somewhere else abroad. 7 wins, 7 by submission so he has promised me a KO this time haha


WC mate, then once ive got a belt there i'll go and get the fury one 

Ah cool ! All by sub !!! Prob be easier to get a ko now coz everyone will be worried about his ground lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> WC mate, then once ive got a belt there i'll go and get the fury one
> 
> Ah cool ! All by sub !!! Prob be easier to get a ko now coz everyone will be worried about his ground lol


The thing is he doesnt really try to take people down, he likes to stand up and trade, but if it does go to the floor he is so strong at that weight... I think 5 of the subs were RNC


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> The thing is he doesnt really try to take people down, he likes to stand up and trade, but if it does go to the floor he is so strong at that weight... I think 5 of the subs were RNC


Yeah strikes actually make it easier to get subs !

Hevspoke about money he gets ? Cagewarriors is a good company !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah strikes actually make it easier to get subs !
> 
> Hevspoke about money he gets ? Cagewarriors is a good company !


He has told me in the past but I cant remember, just text him now so i'll let you know :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> He has told me in the past but I cant remember, just text him now so i'll let you know :thumb:


Cheers mate lol. PM me it if you want lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I thought id do a bit of sunbathing for a change as @R0BLET said i need a tan ! Anyway i fell asleep and the mrs crept out and took some evidence of the gayness !! Hahaha.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Lovin the pink blanket you big gayer! Bruce looks happy though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Lovin the pink blanket you big gayer! Bruce looks happy though


Fcuking hell mate im sunbathing it cant get much gayer anyway :lol:

Yeah he was under a luttle shade tent i made him but he came out just to lay next to me for a while lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate im sunbathing it cant get much gayer anyway :lol:
> 
> Yeah he was under a luttle shade tent i made him but he came out just to lay next to me for a while lol


Its not sunbathing, it is just topping up on vitamin D


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gay?! Is it fùck 

Suits ya :lol:

I'm a lovely colour today, nice red back pmsl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Its not sunbathing, it is just topping up on vitamin D


Its fcuking sunbathing and its a slippery slope to wearing V neck t shirts and liking dick :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Its fcuking sunbathing and its a slippery slope to wearing V neck t shirts and liking dick :lol:


That attitude explains your pasty complexion! Falling asleep in the sun is awesome!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Gay?! Is it fùck
> 
> Suits ya :lol:
> 
> I'm a lovely colour today, nice red back pmsl


Hahaha cheers mate, im gonna try and catch you up lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> That attitude explains your pasty complexion! Falling asleep in the sun is awesome!


Hahahaha yeah it does :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite muff diver, good w.e?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha cheers mate, im gonna try and catch you up lol


I won't let it happen


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite muff diver, good w.e?


More like cock gobler


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite muff diver, good w.e?


Not too bad mate getting there. You ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Not too bad mate getting there. You ?


mine was braaaaw, bit OTT with the cals but hey ho


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> mine was braaaaw, bit OTT with the cals but hey ho


What the fcuk does that mean ?! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> What the fcuk does that mean ?! :lol:


 :lol: only real men can decipher it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> What the fcuk does that mean ?! :lol:


It means;

Great

Good

Excellent

Stupendous

Brilliant

Fantastic

Or

Wànk


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It means;
> 
> Great
> 
> ...


So it can mean either end lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I thought id do a bit of sunbathing for a change as @R0BLET said i need a tan ! Anyway i fell asleep and the mrs crept out and took some evidence of the gayness !! Hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 128129
> View attachment 128130


Taking gayness to a whole new level mate, at least Bruce is there to "man" the picture up a bit......  :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Taking gayness to a whole new level mate, at least Bruce is there to "man" the picture up a bit......  :lol:


Hahaha yeah i know mate :lol: he took pity on me and came over lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just done Bruce's 3rd jab. All went well ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Just done Bruce's 3rd jab. All went well ! :thumbup1:


Nice one mate, getting the hang of it now then.... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, getting the hang of it now then.... :thumbup1:


Yeah mate ! Lol. Still wouldnt be so sure if it was me i was injecting :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate ! Lol. Still wouldnt be so sure if it was me i was injecting :lol:


Yeh I know what you mean, I wouldn't fancy jabbing myself if I'm honest, I could do other people though, I wouldn't feel it then...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Yeh I know what you mean, I wouldn't fancy jabbing myself if I'm honest, I could do other people though, I wouldn't feel it then...


Hahaha yeah ! He doesnt feel a thing mate ! He sits there eating lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Just done Bruce's 3rd jab. All went well ! :thumbup1:


Good work fella. Certainly seems to be doing the job. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Good work fella. Certainly seems to be doing the job. :thumb:


Yeah mate i think so


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

How long you keeping him on cycle for?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> How long you keeping him on cycle for?


After 6 weeks you go to a maintanance dose of once a month so proberly forever mate or at least quite a while anyway lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just got back from vets. Stitches finally out !!! :thumb: back to sleeping in bed for me. And got a nice cheque from the tax man for £500 !! So getting new training gear and can afford to train full time for a while now !!!

After these sh!t few months i could cry with how happy i am now !

Time to fcuking smash it !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Just got back from vets. Stitches finally out !!! :thumb: back to sleeping in bed for me. And got a nice cheque from the tax man for £500 !! So getting new training gear and can afford to train full time for a while now !!!
> 
> After these sh!t few months i could cry with how happy i am now !
> 
> Time to fcuking smash it !


Fair play mate, about time. Money, new training gear and training full time, fcuk me you'll be on UFC next..... 

Glad for you mate and for Bruce.. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Fair play mate, about time. Money, new training gear and training full time, fcuk me you'll be on UFC next.....
> 
> Glad for you mate and for Bruce.. :thumb:


I know mate ive been so depressed for the last few weeks and today everything seemed to just spin right round ! My 2nd fight was just as bruce tore his 1st knee so i was only training mma twice a week and not even going to the gym for weights ! I was literraly leaving the house twice a week to go mma and that was it !!

Imagine my next fight with no worries at home and training 5 days a week twice a day !! Dana White here i come 

Means a lot to have support from guys like you and Rob though mate !! Wished you cnuts lived closer so i could buy you a protein shake :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

You'll smash the next fight mate with even more training and no hassles/worries at home. :thumbup1:

Will have to come to your next fight and support you, ya bearded bellend......


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> You'll smash the next fight mate with even more training and no hassles/worries at home. :thumbup1:
> 
> Will have to come to your next fight and support you, ya bearded bellend......


Yeah i know mate !

Hahaha my next fight will be more like a UKM meet up mate lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

How many weeks quicker did bruce get his stitches out this time round? Impressive stuff :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> How many weeks quicker did bruce get his stitches out this time round? Impressive stuff :thumb:


2 weeks quicker mate ! He had them in for 3 weeks last time and this time it could have been 10 days but couldnt get there till day 11 !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Update from friday as i forgot to put it in here as well.

11 days post op.

Took Bruce to the vets today and he had his stitches taken out (he had them in for 3 weeks last time) the vet was pretty surprised at how well he was walking (he now walks 100% of the time on both legs, where most dogs would still be 'toe tapping') and how quickly he had healed

As always old on left, new on right. The only reason he's a bit red now is because i took the pic just after he had the stitches pulled. You can see the bottom part of the wound has pretty much healed and you cant even really see it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce hurt his leg somehow laying in the kitchen on tuesday, from looking at his leg i think hes re torn the acl. The vet said if it re tears then thats it. We'r at the vets today at 9:50, hes not walking good at all and will need carrying in again. Ive had enough of seeing my little boy in pain struggling to move and he hasnt seemed right this week so i think as much as i havnt stopped crying since last night i think im ready to let him go, he's been in pain for about 5 months now and i dont want him to have to keep on struggling to live. I love him more than anything.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce hurt his leg somehow laying in the kitchen on tuesday, from looking at his leg i think hes re torn the acl. The vet said if it re tears then thats it. We'r at the vets today at 9:50, hes not walking good at all and will need carrying in again. Ive had enough of seeing my little boy in pain struggling to move and he hasnt seemed right this week so i think as much as i havnt stopped crying since last night i think im ready to let him go, he's been in pain for about 5 months now and i dont want him to have to keep on struggling to live. I love him more than anything.


aw mate that is so ****  duno what to say but hope your ok


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Fvcking hell mate, that's terrible.

How old is Bruce?

Really hope he'll be ok, chin up fella...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce hurt his leg somehow laying in the kitchen on tuesday, from looking at his leg i think hes re torn the acl. The vet said if it re tears then thats it. We'r at the vets today at 9:50, hes not walking good at all and will need carrying in again. Ive had enough of seeing my little boy in pain struggling to move and he hasnt seemed right this week so i think as much as i havnt stopped crying since last night i think im ready to let him go, he's been in pain for about 5 months now and i dont want him to have to keep on struggling to live. I love him more than anything.


Aww mate, that's so sad. I know what its like when you have to let go of 'mans best friend' I have to do it 2 years ago, broke me in half. Thoughts are with you big man.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

How'd you and Bruce get on at the vets mate?

Hope its not as bad as first thought?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn man, he was doing so well. All the best to you guys.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sharpy76 @B4PJS @DiggyV @Sambuca

Sorry guys ive been out all day. Thanks for your thoughts !

Took Bruce to vets and they kept him in to take xrays as they said where it happened so soon after the operation its almost expected with a dog his size, if it had have happened later 5+ weeks it would have been worse so they think its worth doing the op again. His leg is really bruised some how and it felt really hot so they think there might be an infection so they x rayed him but because his leg was so swollen they couldnt see anything on the xray !!

So we have to keep him rested and take him back next thurs for another xray and then they will try the surgery again !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @DiggyV @Sambuca
> 
> Sorry guys ive been out all day. Thanks for your thoughts !
> 
> ...


bloody hell mate. such a crappy situation just wish him all the best.

how much will the surgery cost?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @DiggyV @Sambuca
> 
> Sorry guys ive been out all day. Thanks for your thoughts !
> 
> ...


No need to apologise mate, none at all.

Glad there is a little more hope there right now, and hope they can do the surgery again. Did they give you any anti inflammatories for him like Metacam?

Finger crossed for you pal.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @DiggyV @Sambuca
> 
> Sorry guys ive been out all day. Thanks for your thoughts !
> 
> ...


Prognosis sounds better than expected mate  Hope all goes well.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> bloody hell mate. such a crappy situation just wish him all the best.
> 
> how much will the surgery cost?


Cheers mate, dunno about cost yet mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> No need to apologise mate, none at all.
> 
> Glad there is a little more hope there right now, and hope they can do the surgery again. Did they give you any anti inflammatories for him like Metacam?
> 
> Finger crossed for you pal.


He's on metacam everyday anyway mate since they found that he had hip dysplacia. But he's got more different pills to take with it. Cheers mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Prognosis sounds better than expected mate  Hope all goes well.


Yeah it is mate, i said goodbye to him this morning as well thats how sure i was ! Cheers dude !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Fcuk me mate not having much luck, at least they can operate again.. :thumb: all the best for you and Bruce mate, chin up... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Fcuk me mate not having much luck, at least they can operate again.. :thumb: all the best for you and Bruce mate, chin up... :thumbup1:


Yeah i know mate bless him. Cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Finally back to the gym today :thumb: felt wicked to be back !

Weak as fcuk though lol. Having this week to get back into it then the hard sessions start next week !

Did chest today.

Only just got 20reps out of the 20kg dumbells on bench :sad:

Then did incline and then flys and now im back home, had chicken breast and salad and my chest is starting to get sore already lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice sesh to start with there matey.

How's muttley? Hope he is doing ok


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Finally back to the gym today :thumb: felt wicked to be back !
> 
> Weak as fcuk though lol. Having this week to get back into it then the hard sessions start next week !
> 
> ...


20kg u need some tren bro 

take it easy when getting back in to it. last thing u need is to injure yourself. give it a couple of weeks and you will be bossing it up


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Finally back to the gym today :thumb: felt wicked to be back !
> 
> Weak as fcuk though lol. Having this week to get back into it then the hard sessions start next week !
> 
> ...


Weak Southern jessie :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its always the same when back after a layoff mate. I lost 40Kg from my bench press, only took a couple of weeks to get it back though.

You'll be owning the gym again shortly.

Hope Bruce is OK mate

:thumb:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

It's that fcukin beard draining all your strength... 

At last back in the gym, your strength will soon be back mate, surprising how quick it does... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Nice sesh to start with there matey.
> 
> How's muttley? Hope he is doing ok


He's good mate back on vets thursday now swelling has gone to see what he's done, hes not walking too bad though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 20kg u need some tren bro
> 
> take it easy when getting back in to it. last thing u need is to injure yourself. give it a couple of weeks and you will be bossing it up


Haha ive always struggled with chest but even i got up to 40kg dumbells lol. Cheers mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He's good mate back on vets thursday now swelling has gone to see what he's done, hes not walking too bad though


Well that sounds promising :thumb: Best of luck to the little tyke


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Weak Southern jessie :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Its always the same when back after a layoff mate. I lost 40Kg from my bench press, only took a couple of weeks to get it back though.
> 
> ...


Yeah should come back mate lol.

He's alright mate the swelling is down and hes not walking too bad, he's got 2 wires in his knee and i reckon he's torn 1 because he can move pretty good still


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Well that sounds promising :thumb: Best of luck to the little tyke


Cheers bro


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Woke up this morning feeling like i'd been hit by a bus !

Yesterday was a 45min walk to the gym for chest, then last night i went muay thai sparring.

Was 3lbs lighter already this morning though haha.

Gym today was back-

Lat pull downs (10 behind neck then 10 in front) only went up to 35kg

Then the weird close grip pulldown machine tht dorian yates made famous (hope you know what i mean lol) went up to 30kg a side

Then bent over dumbell rows with 20kg for 3 sets of 20 reps.

Could have gone heavyier on everything but im so sore already and its only day 2 so im warming into it this week.

Mma tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

so u didnt get hit by a bus :thumbdown:

hows it going matey....dates youre fight again?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so u didnt get hit by a bus :thumbdown:
> 
> hows it going matey....dates youre fight again?


No mate just a load of kicks lol.

7th sept mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Was checking my legs for bruises this morning at the gym and took a quick pic :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice one mate, soon be back to your best... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, soon be back to your best... :thumb:


Yeah shouldnt be long mate. Cheers


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lunch time !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no carbs?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Lunch time !
> 
> View attachment 130289


Almost identical to mine mate. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> no carbs?


I wish mate :sad: lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Almost identical to mine mate. :thumb:


Haha great minds mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha great minds mate


absolutely 

Any reason for you doing it mate?

Mine is because basically my carbs are limited to workout (some pre and more post) and then in the evening. It seems to help control of leptin olevels which makes hunger easier to manage the next day for me...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> absolutely
> 
> Any reason for you doing it mate?
> 
> Mine is because basically my carbs are limited to workout (some pre and more post) and then in the evening. It seems to help control of leptin olevels which makes hunger easier to manage the next day for me...


Fighting agaon on sept 7th mate and ive gotta be about 14st 6. Was 16.13 this morning so thats why hahahahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I wish mate :sad: lol


whats ur diet plan?

all we talk about in here is shagging roblet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> whats ur diet plan?
> 
> all we talk about in here is shagging roblet


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> whats ur diet plan?
> 
> all we talk about in here is shagging roblet


Matrix Breakfast mix in morning.

Shake with 2 tablespoons PB

Chicken salad (pic)

Same as meal 2

Chicken again

Shake b4 bed.

I'll change it and put meat in there or tuna but that has been today and yesterday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Matrix Breakfast mix in morning.
> 
> Shake with 2 tablespoons PB
> 
> ...


thats not a lot of food! what u weighing in at currently?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> thats not a lot of food! what u weighing in at currently?


Yeah i know mate lol. 16st 13 this morning. Was 17st 2 yesterday morning


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate lol. 16st 13 this morning. Was 17st 2 yesterday morning


u need to get some test in your ass imo ;D walk out at next fight like the hulk.

JON SMASH


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> u need to get some test in your ass imo ;D walk out at next fight like the hulk.
> 
> JON SMASH


Hahaha people who fight and use test are pussies mate ! *stuff to heal injuries inbetween is alright though lol*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you wouldnt buff up off season on anything 

i would. lol very noble of you though sir.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> you wouldnt buff up off season on anything
> 
> i would. lol very noble of you though sir.


Hahaha cheers mate, spartans/samurai didnt need drugs so neither do i


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

to be fair looks like he did


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> to be fair looks like he did
> 
> View attachment 130341


...and a whole load of CGI. Most of the muscles on display had been computer augmented in some way or another.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mma session done !

Day off tomorrow thank fcuk ! My wrist is hurting again and i pulled my neck a bit lol. Might just go for a run tomorrow to keep the weight coming off.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Weight this morning was 16.8 ! Was 17.2 monday morning. Ran out of 125mg dnp so gonna order some more 250 soon just to speed things along lol (the sooner i get down the sooner i can have more carbs and train better)

Im not gonna have a cheat day but just more like a few hours cheat window (like 6 till 11)

To celebrate though ive just had a can of sour apple rockstar,then a d hack power tab washed down with a small can of cheapo energy drink :thumb:

If i dont have a heart attack i should be dancing in about 10mins :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dammmmmmmn you put some weight back on lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Dammmmmmmn you put some weight back on lol


Was only meant to put a stone back on mate, but all the sh!t with bruce i comfort eating in between crying my eyes out like a pussy mate ! Proper depression mate i wasnt even leaving the house was i :sad: wont happen this time though !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Was only meant to put a stone back on mate, but all the sh!t with bruce i comfort eating in between crying my eyes out like a pussy mate ! Proper depression mate i wasnt even leaving the house was i :sad: wont happen this time though !


Time to crack on then mate and MTFU! Lots of things are sent to test us bro.

You've got something to really focus on with this 3rd fight, if you lose you'll be gutted.

So pull ya finger out :


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Time to crack on then mate and MTFU! Lots of things are sent to test us bro.
> 
> You've got something to really focus on with this 3rd fight, if you lose you'll be gutted.
> 
> So pull ya finger out :


Yeah def mate !! Time to go 3-0 :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah def mate !! Time to go 3-0 :thumb:


You got it mate!

2-1 would be the end of your career.

I wanna see you ripped to fùck next year.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You got it mate!
> 
> 2-1 would be the end of your career.
> 
> I wanna see you ripped to fùck next year.


Haha dunno about ripped mate :lol:

This guy was the baddest man in the world for about 10yrs in mma !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha dunno about ripped mate :lol:
> 
> This guy was the baddest man in the world for about 10yrs in mma !


Yeah but he looks poo :lol:

You could get ripped mate. Easily!!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I wanna see you hench brah!!!.... :lol: and in your next fight be like " Atilla the Hun " out of the film AWOL, rip the fcuker a apart with your bare hands.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah but he looks poo  :lol:
> 
> You could get ripped mate. Easily!!


I honestly dont think i could mate ! Think ive got them sort of genetics. I lost 7st ffs and still didnt look any better :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> I wanna see you hench brah!!!.... :lol: and in your next fight be like " Atilla the Hun " out of the film AWOL, rip the fcuker a apart with your bare hands.....


Hahaha i love that film mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I honestly dont think i could mate ! Think ive got them sort of genetics. I lost 7st ffs and still didnt look any better :lol:


Consistency brother! None of this yoyo bóllocks.

Stay at 12st and work on condition, only gonna help each fight going forward mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Consistency brother! None of this yoyo bóllocks.
> 
> Stay at 12st and work on condition, only gonna help each fight going forward mate


Fcuking 12st !!! I havnt got aids mate haha. I was 14st 3 at my last fight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking 12st !!! I havnt got aids mate haha. I was 14st 3 at my last fight.


Well 12st would be better


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

12st ffs ...his skeleton prob weighs about 11.5 :lol:

morning jon....fully beast mode now?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well 12st would be better


Hahaha fcuk that mate ! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 12st ffs ...his skeleton prob weighs about 11.5 :lol:
> 
> morning jon....fully beast mode now?


Haha exactly mate :lol:

Yes mate beast mode is engaged 

Training twice a day most days so its looking good !

Just smashed chest at the gym now just got muay thai sparring tonight ! Deadleg time lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha exactly mate :lol:
> 
> Yes mate beast mode is engaged
> 
> ...


You'd lose 1st if you had a shave PMSL

What did you do chest wise yoof?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u need to build some mother fkcing muscle.

get to the gym 3x4 times a week and train with intensity. i have come on loads since i stopped being a pussy in the gym. from now till ur next fight you could pack a good few lbs of muscle on no problem!

Positive mental attitude and use your fight as motivation to get out the house and train till your sick on your shoes

oh hai btw had a good weekend?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You'd lose 1st if you had a shave PMSL
> 
> What did you do chest wise yoof?


Haha my beard isnt even long at the mo you fanny ! You saw it yeaterday ffs :lol:

Chest workout was:

Incline dumbells 3x20 only went up to 20kg

Flat bench press with a new thick bar (couldnt close my hand round it) 3x20 again only went up to 10kg a side

Seated machine press 3x20 10kg a side (then burned out with no weight but did 50 quick reps)

Pec deck fly 3x20 30kg

Kept rest times right down and could have gone heavier but wanna keep reps at about 20 for a while to make sure my arms dont get pumped quick while striking.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha my beard isnt even long at the mo you fanny ! You saw it yeaterday ffs :lol:
> 
> Chest workout was:
> 
> ...


what training plan are you following?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> u need to build some mother fkcing muscle.
> 
> get to the gym 3x4 times a week and train with intensity. i have come on loads since i stopped being a pussy in the gym. from now till ur next fight you could pack a good few lbs of muscle on no problem!
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I train weights 4x a week and intensity is picking up from today (took 1 week to get back into it) main focus at the mo is to get my weight down lol, picked up some more dnp last night so will be alright now lol, as soon as im down to the high 14's i can start putting some more muscle on.

Training is good mate !

Monday train 2x a day

Tuesday 2x day

Thurs 2x day

Fri 2x day

So training alot mate dont worry im sorted now the depression stuff was a few weeks ago im all good now :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> what training plan are you following?


The gym is going really well and getting busy now so the owner cant really leave reception at the mo so im on my own so no training plan now. Gonna spend today online looking at what the top guys do


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I train weights 4x a week and intensity is picking up from today (took 1 week to get back into it) main focus at the mo is to get my weight down lol, picked up some more dnp last night so will be alright now lol, as soon as im down to the high 14's i can start putting some more muscle on.
> 
> ...


i been there with depression and extreme anxiety 

its fking hard mate. i didnt know anything was wrong with me lol its just seemed normal for me to sleep all day and not go out lol.

whats your routine like? i love the y3t training im doing at the moment. something like that would be good for you i reckon

oh just read your above post ill pm you.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha my beard isnt even long at the mo you fanny ! You saw it yeaterday ffs :lol:
> 
> Chest workout was:
> 
> ...


Lovely stuff, yeah I've used on of those thicker Oly bars. Proper chunky buggers! 10kg more in weight too :beer:

You been using more pre workouts again, even after yesterdays craziness


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff, yeah I've used on of those thicker Oly bars. Proper chunky buggers! 10kg more in weight too :beer:
> 
> You been using more pre workouts again, even after yesterdays craziness


Yeah it was cool mate ! Easier on my fcuked wrists as well and good for grip work ! Win win !

No lol didnt use any pre workouts mate lol, was still awake at 4am this morning mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i been there with depression and extreme anxiety
> 
> its fking hard mate. i didnt know anything was wrong with me lol its just seemed normal for me to sleep all day and not go out lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was horrible mate but im past it now :thumbup1:

Never heard of y3t mate ! Checking PM now boss !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah it was cool mate ! Easier on my fcuked wrists as well and good for grip work ! Win win !
> 
> No lol didnt use any pre workouts mate lol, was still awake at 4am this morning mate :lol:


Yeah they're very good for that mate.

PMSL. Well for some reason I was chewing my mouth to bits in my sleep!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright mate, how's the training goin now it's up to twice a day?, have you decided on a routine yet?

Haven't spoke for a bit, hope Bruce is ok mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Alright mate, how's the training goin now it's up to twice a day?, have you decided on a routine yet?
> 
> Haven't spoke for a bit, hope Bruce is ok mate.... :thumbup1:


Alright mate, training is good but hard ! Hardly any carbs and the dnp is proper fcuking me up mate im like a zombie lol, didnt even have the energy to finish my chicken breast yesterday lol.

Bruce is fine in himself mate happy as ever. Got his op on the 6th


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate, training is good but hard ! Hardly any carbs and the dnp is proper fcuking me up mate im like a zombie lol, didnt even have the energy to finish my chicken breast yesterday lol.
> 
> Bruce is fine in himself mate happy as ever. Got his op on the 6th


Sounds tough mate with no carbs, I'd be a proper moody cvnt... :lol:

Glad Bruce is ok mate, I bet your sick of goin to vets, hopefully the last time???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Sounds tough mate with no carbs, I'd be a proper moody cvnt... :lol:
> 
> Glad Bruce is ok mate, I bet your sick of goin to vets, hopefully the last time???


Yeah its horrible mate lol, reckon im under 50g carbs a day.

Yeah im so sick of being there mate, nah mate after the op we normally go back 2 days later, then a week later a few times ! Got a few more trips yet mate lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah its horrible mate lol, reckon im under 50g carbs a day.
> 
> Yeah im so sick of being there mate, nah mate after the op we normally go back 2 days later, then a week later a few times ! Got a few more trips yet mate lol


Under 50g fcuk me I have more than that just for breakfast......probably why I've got a gut at the moment.. 

The vets is like a second home for you then mate, it is the last op though?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Under 50g fcuk me I have more than that just for breakfast......probably why I've got a gut at the moment..
> 
> The vets is like a second home for you then mate, it is the last op though?


Haha yeah !

Yeah this is prob the last op mate !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah !
> 
> Yeah this is prob the last op mate !


Fingers crossed its the last op mate.... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

1st lot of sold tickets have been sent off


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> 1st lot of sold tickets have been sent off


How do you want me to pay for mine slick?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> How do you want me to pay for mine slick?


Whatevers easiest for you playa ? Paypal ?


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Whatevers easiest for you playa ? Paypal ?


Ok Brah, PayPal it is, whats the details fam....?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Ok Brah, PayPal it is, whats the details fam....?


PM'd brethren


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> PM'd brethren


On it Boss man....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows it going jon?

Brucey ok?

training ok?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hows it going jon?
> 
> Brucey ok?
> 
> training ok?


Yeah everythings good mate ! Bruce is same as ever lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright mate, you've been quite lately....you still alive...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Alright mate, you've been quite lately....you still alive...


Haha yeah mate just cracking on just havnt updated this really lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah mate just cracking on just havnt updated this really lol


How's the training going? Not long now until fight night now...I've just booked hotel, so looking forward to it...... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> How's the training going? Not long now until fight night now...I've just booked hotel, so looking forward to it...... :thumb:


Yeah all going good mate just starting to pick the cardio up now and smash it, sparring more than ever so stand up should be the best its been ! "Dis gon b good"


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah all going good mate just starting to pick the cardio up now and smash it, sparring more than ever so stand up should be the best its been ! "Dis gon b good"


Nice one mate, can't wait, I'm expecting a knock out.....no pressure.. :lol:

Also mate I'm expecting a meet and greet, gotta get your autograph before you hit the big time....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, can't wait, I'm expecting a knock out.....no pressure.. :lol:
> 
> Also mate I'm expecting a meet and greet, gotta get your autograph before you hit the big time....


Yeah definatly a finish mate :thumbup1:

Haha of course mate ! After the fight i'll come down and see you all :thumb:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Wicked, who else is going mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Wicked, who else is going mate?


Some friends,family,you and paz from here so far


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Was having a late night snoop about online last night and saw that my opponant has said he's gonna KO me in round 1 ! Im gonna smash that cnuts face in with my shin and take him down and pound his face into the floor until the ref has to pull me off.....in round 2 haha. Round 1 im gonna batter him all around the cage and knowing that he thinks he's gonna win in 1 round it will mentally break him having to come out for round 2.

Cheers for helping with my motivation for the last 3 weeks of training you little 5'11 midget :devil2:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Was having a late night snoop about online last night and saw that my opponant has said he's gonna KO me in round 1 ! Im gonna smash that cnuts face in with my shin and take him down and pound his face into the floor until the ref has to pull me off.....in round 2 haha. Round 1 im gonna batter him all around the cage and knowing that he thinks he's gonna win in 1 round it will mentally break him having to come out for round 2.
> 
> Cheers for helping with my motivation for the last 3 weeks of training you little 5'11 midget :devil2:


That's some good motivation for you mate, looking forward to you messing him up... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> That's some good motivation for you mate, looking forward to you messing him up... :thumb:


Im fcuking fuming mate hahaha. Ive gotta try and keep calm or i'll be too aggresive in the fight and could end up getting caught and ko'd in the 1st :lol:

Cant wait for this fight to show how much ive improved ! This fcukers getting finished !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Im fcuking fuming mate hahaha. Ive gotta try and keep calm or i'll be too aggresive in the fight and could end up getting caught and ko'd in the 1st :lol:
> 
> Cant wait for this fight to show how much ive improved ! This fcukers getting finished !


I bet your fuming mate, just go all 'Atilla the Hun' on his ass....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Damn i hate being popular :lol: this is what i come home to after the gym lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I bet they are messages you sent to yourself, ya bellend...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

22! most i had is 14 damn ;(

lol

hows the training etc going? hope u get out there and pummel him in to another dimension ^^


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> I bet they are messages you sent to yourself, ya bellend...


Hahahaha yeah from my 2nd account.....named L man :whistling: :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 22! most i had is 14 damn ;(
> 
> lol
> 
> hows the training etc going? hope u get out there and pummel him in to another dimension ^^


Haha i think 30 something is my most lol, training is going good mate very good ! Just gonna kick my cardio up a notch for another 2 weeks so i can smile at the guy inbetween rounds while hes got his hands on his knees gasping for air lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you should have the vegeta music as you come out tbh. stand there with hood over your head booom


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> you should have the vegeta music as you come out tbh. stand there with hood over your head booom


Hahaha yeah just loads of his quotes playing lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Training is going wicked ! Muay thai sparring last night and felt sharp and quick ! Even dropped a guy with 16oz gloves on last night lol, didnt even throw the shot hard but it was timed 100% right and he stepped onto it ! The next thing i knew he was laying on his back lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Having a walkout shirt made as we speak  seen some drafts and it looks wicked !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Training is going wicked ! Muay thai sparring last night and felt sharp and quick ! Even dropped a guy with 16oz gloves on last night lol, didnt even throw the shot hard but it was timed 100% right and he stepped onto it ! The next thing i knew he was laying on his back lol


Nice one mate, trial run for fight night...... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, trial run for fight night...... :thumbup1:


Haha yeah mate ! Was trying out the conar mcgregor style ! I really like it and it obviously works lol


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

From 1 aldridge to another...kick ass bro... I had some great times when I was fighting..once you turn pro **** gets real fun..just don't do what I did an take stupid fights lol....my second pro fighting fought mark Chen who was something like 23-8-0 and I was 0-1-0 hahahah happy days. I never turned a fight down no matter who it was...promoters loved me and I made allot of friends.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah mate ! Was trying out the conar mcgregor style ! I really like it and it obviously works lol


Awesome mate, go all notorious on the muppet....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mark76 said:


> From 1 aldridge to another...kick ass bro... I had some great times when I was fighting..once you turn pro **** gets real fun..just don't do what I did an take stupid fights lol....my second pro fighting fought mark Chen who was something like 23-8-0 and I was 0-1-0 hahahah happy days. I never turned a fight down no matter who it was...promoters loved me and I made allot of friends.


Haha cheers mate Team Aldridge !!! Lol :thumbup1:

Mate your a fcuking warrior with balls like grapefruits to take any fight offered to you ! Records are for dj's mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Awesome mate, go all notorious on the muppet....


Yeah mate thats the plan haha


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate thats the plan haha


Looking forward to seeing you on the 7th mate, it will be the first live fighting I've seen even the mrs is looking forward to it... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Looking forward to seeing you on the 7th mate, it will be the first live fighting I've seen even the mrs is looking forward to it... :thumbup1:


Yeah same here mate ! Ah cool at least she's looking forward to it as well :thumb:


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate Team Aldridge !!! Lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Mate your a fcuking warrior with balls like grapefruits to take any fight offered to you ! Records are for dj's mate lol


Dam right mate..I would fight any man put in front of me.hahahha think I fought 3 Saturdays in a row. Even took fights on a few hours notice..think if I fight again I would do some things differently... But I know I made a name for myself an people will remember me :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mark76 said:


> Dam right mate..I would fight any man put in front of me.hahahha think I fought 3 Saturdays in a row. Even took fights on a few hours notice..think if I fight again I would do some things differently... But I know I made a name for myself an people will remember me :thumb:


Haha wicked mate ! Your body must have been so run down lol. I remember you years ago on the old CW forum !


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha wicked mate ! Your body must have been so run down lol. I remember you years ago on the old CW forum !


To be honest mate my body wasn't too bad lol...I fought with a trapped nerve in my shoulder and a broken rib before lol...am still on the cw forum...my first am fight was on cw 2 lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mark76 said:


> To be honest mate my body wasn't too bad lol...I fought with a trapped nerve in my shoulder and a broken rib before lol...am still on the cw forum...my first am fight was on cw 2 lol


Haha fcuking hell mate ! Old school !!!


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking hell mate ! Old school !!!


Dam right...I was fighting mma back before it was "cool" I remember being matched for a pride rules fight too but my opponent pulled out.... The worst place I fought was a caravan park...hahahah!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mark76 said:


> Dam right...I was fighting mma back before it was "cool" I remember being matched for a pride rules fight too but my opponent pulled out.... The worst place I fought was a caravan park...hahahah!


Haha wicked mate !!! A caravan park :lol: was your purse on a land rover bonnet lol


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha wicked mate !!! A caravan park :lol: was your purse on a land rover bonnet lol


Haha my purse was collected from a big Lenny McLean looking dude from a caravan!! Thought he was gunna eat me...didn't understand a word he said so I just nodded an said yeah!! Funny that fight never went on my official record for some reason:whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mark76 said:


> Haha my purse was collected from a big Lenny McLean looking dude from a caravan!! Thought he was gunna eat me...didn't understand a word he said so I just nodded an said yeah!! Funny that fight never went on my official record for some reason:whistling:


Haha fcuking hell mate, was it mma rules ? Lol


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking hell mate, was it mma rules ? Lol


Yeah sort off lol...to be honest it was pretty well done all the guys were friendly an looked after me..I reckon I won there respect for showing up on my own..a couple of lads cornered me so all was good..and I got to sleep in a fancy caravan and got dropped off at the airport the next day.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mark76 said:


> Yeah sort off lol...to be honest it was pretty well done all the guys were friendly an looked after me..I reckon I won there respect for showing up on my own..a couple of lads cornered me so all was good..and I got to sleep in a fancy caravan and got dropped off at the airport the next day.


Fcuk me mate thats sounds crazy ! I would have been up all night waiting to smell smoke haha


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk me mate thats sounds crazy ! I would have been up all night waiting to smell smoke haha


It was an experience to say the least..but like I said the guys were absolutely brilliant with me..really was a great bunch of guys.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mark76 said:


> It was an experience to say the least..but like I said the guys were absolutely brilliant with me..really was a great bunch of guys.


Well at least you got some stories out of it all mate :lol:


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah 1or2:thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BOOM !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca @R0BLET

:sad: i thought you guys were my friends :crying: lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh ****tttt 28 happy birthday mate 

what u doing to celebrate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh ****tttt 28 happy birthday mate
> 
> what u doing to celebrate?


Lol cheers homie.

Fcuk all mate lol ! Mrs is out for the day so its just me,the boy, and the xbox :thumb: cant even eat anything nice till the weekend (ive asked for a box of crispy cremes haha). Smashed shoulders today and will go for a run tonight ! Crazy times mate haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol cheers homie.
> 
> Fcuk all mate lol ! Mrs is out for the day so its just me,the boy, and the xbox :thumb: cant even eat anything nice till the weekend (ive asked for a box of crispy cremes haha). Smashed shoulders today and will go for a run tonight ! Crazy times mate haha


haha yummy love krispy kremes!!!

u gonna smash ur mrs too?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha yummy love krispy kremes!!!
> 
> u gonna smash ur mrs too?


Birthday blowie tonight mate -STANDARD  (its the 1st thing i ask for every year when she asks what i want hahaha) dnp and power stack kill my johnson mate so i'll come off them saturday and smash a cialis :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

enjoy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> enjoy


Will do mate :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday mate, have a good 'un, you old fcuker...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Happy Birthday mate, have a good 'un, you old fcuker...


Hahaha cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SRS

ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> SRS
> 
> ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!


Super srs !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Walkout shirt is done !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Walkout shirt is done !
> 
> View attachment 134297


Very cool mate :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Very cool mate :beer:


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats training/diet been like this week? u feeling ready for your next bout?


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Walkout shirt is done !
> 
> View attachment 134297


Nice one mate, looks wicked.

Not long now mate, looking forward to it.... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> whats training/diet been like this week? u feeling ready for your next bout?


Training has been wicked mate ! Feeling fit. Diet isnt as good as im not really eating enough as the dnp and powerstack doesnt make me feel hungry. Yesterday i had 2 protein shakes,some nuts and a tin of sardines !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, looks wicked.
> 
> Not long now mate, looking forward to it.... :thumb:


Cheers mate, yeah its gonna be good !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Training has been wicked mate ! Feeling fit. Diet isnt as good as im not really eating enough as the dnp and powerstack doesnt make me feel hungry. Yesterday i had 2 protein shakes,some nuts and a tin of sardines !


fk me i had eaten more than that by 7am


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Won a crate of BCAA drinks from activlab on twitter ! Taste well nice. And went for my 1st run in my new under armour leggings  really impressed actually ! Felt alot better than just wearing shorts.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My winnings


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Won a crate of BCAA drinks from activlab on twitter ! Taste well nice. And went for my 1st run in my new under armour leggings  really impressed actually ! Felt alot better than just wearing shorts.


bet you look like a right slag in them pants lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> bet you look like a right slag in them pants lol


I did mate ! When i went out i didnt even bother wearing shorts over the top i just went for it !!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I did mate ! When i went out i didnt even bother wearing shorts over the top i just went for it !!!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I did mate ! When i went out i didnt even bother wearing shorts over the top i just went for it !!!


Nothing like living on the edge is their mate.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@jon-kent

srs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@R0BLET , house to myself for the day, gym done, power stack pill taken, whatsapp is about to get srs !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

14st 10 this morning :thumb: 3lbs to go haha i'll be on weight by the weekend lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @R0BLET , house to myself for the day, gym done, power stack pill taken, whatsapp is about to get srs !!!


FFS, you zap all my data up 

Just got a video of @resten's nipple swearing at me. He may have gyno too.... srs

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> FFS, you zap all my data up
> 
> Just got a video of @resten's nipple swearing at me. He may have gyno too.... srs
> 
> :lol:


Haha is he whatsapping you as well now ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@resten have you even ever been in here ?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha is he whatsapping you as well now ?


Yes PMSL

After your angry burst out showing me your BCAA's - where they from anyway you tit?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes PMSL
> 
> After your angry burst out showing me your BCAA's - where they from anyway you tit?!


Activlab you blind cùnt i said above !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JK, how's training going buddy?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> JK, how's training going buddy?


Good thanks mate, on weight, feeling fit and strong. Not this sat but the next is my fight mate !


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Not long now mate. Knock the cnut out with a roundhouse kick / head butt combo (if thats legal)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Not long now mate. Knock the cnut out with a roundhouse kick / head butt combo (if thats legal)


Haha cheers mate ! (the kick is legal haha)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate ! (the kick is legal haha)


That will do!

Shame I can't come would of loved to!

Next fight I reckon me and @resten should go wearing these 

No ****

srs.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> That will do!
> 
> Shame I can't come would of loved to!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate would have been good to have you there !!

Fcuk that would be proper srs bizness with you 2 wearing them !


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Inspirational this is mate, U Da Man :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Good thanks mate, on weight, feeling fit and strong. Not this sat but the next is my fight mate !


Great, good luck, all injuries sorted? Feeling confident? Who is opponent? STep up from last one?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Inspirational this is mate, U Da Man :thumb:


Thanks alot mate ! :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Great, good luck, all injuries sorted? Feeling confident? Who is opponent? STep up from last one?


Wrists still play up a bit but other than them im all good mate ! He's a step up as he has alot of boxing/kickboxing fights mate so his stand up will test mine !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Was bang on weight this morning ! (Actually 1lb under) 14st 6 :thumbup1: 7 weeks ago i was 17st 2 again lol.....NEVER AGAIN !! Lol.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

When you win your fight next week they won't be talking about your fight, it will be about your weight loss again! You are doing amazing bud, now just need to pack on the muscle


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> When you win your fight next week they won't be talking about your fight, it will be about your weight loss again! You are doing amazing bud, now just need to pack on the muscle


Hahaha hopefully not mate as they wont know i went back up a bit :lol:

Thanks mate ! Yeah gonna drop a bit more after the fight and replace it with muscle ! Not too much though, when you look at the top strikers none of them have big muscles really (anderson silva lol)


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, hows Brucey doing?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be away for your next fight mate so get the update when am back, unless I find wifi, all the best tho, kick his ass


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Oh yeah, hows Brucey doing?


Hes alot better mate even though he still hasnt had his knee re done ?! Back friday for him to have xray and check his infection has gone, maybe opened up and having the joint flushed through.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> I'll be away for your next fight mate so get the update when am back, unless I find wifi, all the best tho, kick his ass


Cheers brother :thumbup1: bollox to his ass i'll be trying to kick his head off


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha hopefully not mate as they wont know i went back up a bit :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate ! Yeah gonna drop a bit more after the fight and replace it with muscle ! Not too much though, when you look at the top strikers none of them have big muscles really (anderson silva lol)


Hey man, hope Bruce's check up on friday goes well!

Training all good?

If the next victim is a bit tasty upright might be an idea to work on the takedowns more


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Hey man, hope Bruce's check up on friday goes well!
> 
> Training all good?
> 
> If the next victim is a bit tasty upright might be an idea to work on the takedowns more


Cheers mate, yeah training has been good thanks mate ! Haha yeah mate i'll test him everywhere, head kick ko would be nice but i'll take a submission or ground and pound tko lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Doors open at 5 mate, so if we get there for 7 were not gonna miss you fighting are we?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Doors open at 5 mate, so if we get there for 7 were not gonna miss you fighting are we?


Shouldnt do mate ! Unless everyone before me gets ko'd in round 1 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Srs, very srs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Shouldnt do mate ! Unless everyone before me gets ko'd in round 1 :lol:


my mate was due to fight @9.30pm.......went on at 8!

you're ersehole twitching now mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Srs, very srs.


Srs holiday mate ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> my mate was due to fight @9.30pm.......went on at 8!
> 
> you're ersehole twitching now mate?


Lol !

Nah mate im good :thumbup1: ready to go and win again !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Srs holiday mate ?


As srs as cancer mate.

That srs I've just had pizza, chips, garlic bread, waffles and ice cream 

Not long now mate!!

Smash that c.unts face in :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> As srs as cancer mate.
> 
> That srs I've just had pizza, chips, garlic bread, waffles and ice cream
> 
> ...


Fcuk thats srs mate !!! Enjoy your food homie.

Yeah mate i will !!! Im in kill mode now ! Mrs said earlier that ive gone quite and calm all the time now, watching samurai stuff all day and have the last samurai soundtrack on my headphones all the time.

No way he is taking this from me !

Oh and Rob....put in a good word with the guys at @GoNutrition and get me sponsored :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i sponsor you with drugs if you want

i love ur beard its very nice and thick.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk thats srs mate !!! Enjoy your food homie.
> 
> Yeah mate i will !!! Im in kill mode now ! Mrs said earlier that ive gone quite and calm all the time now, watching samurai stuff all day and have the last samurai soundtrack on my headphones all the time.
> 
> ...


PMSL....fukin samurai. get some braveheart on


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL....fukin samurai. get some braveheart on


Fcuking braveheart  bunch of drunken scots !! Nah your alright mate i'll stick to the Samurai


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i sponsor you with drugs if you want
> 
> i love ur beard its very nice and thick.


Haha cheers mate :lol:

Hair has been cut today so beard will get trimmed.........a bit lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate :lol:
> 
> Hair has been cut today so beard will get trimmed.........a bit lol


do not take too much off as you will lose your magical power.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> do not take too much off as you will lose your magical power.


Of course not mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Last training session over now !

Did the 20min circuit again and made it through easy and was not even breathing hard !! Did a few rounds sparring after and was nice and sharp and then some rolling to finish !

Everyone was saying how fit and sharp i am ! Cant wait for saturday and to get my 1st finish ! This guy will not be able to keep up with the pace i can push now and he'll slip up and a kick will land to his head or liver and he is going down !


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome mate, just relax now and visualise the head kick finish...looking forward to it... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Awesome mate, just relax now and visualise the head kick finish...looking forward to it... :thumbup1:


Thats the plan mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Thats the plan mate :thumbup1:


Make sure they up their game and get the video to you a bit quicker this time!

Pat Barry the 'This is Essex' looking cnuts legs into oblivion.

Gutted im not coming.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Make sure they up their game and get the video to you a bit quicker this time!
> 
> Pat Barry the 'This is Essex' looking cnuts legs into oblivion.
> 
> Gutted im not coming.


Haha he has got 1 of them hair cuts hasnt he :lol:

Dont wanna say exactly what as you never know who is looking but ive been working on a kick that i think is gonna finish the fight ! Landed it a few times softly and with padding on and my partners are saying its fcuking horrible and dread to think what a 'fight' version would do :devil2:

Hopefully all you boys will be at the next 1 mate !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Talaria said:


> What's the situation bro. GTF
> 
> View attachment 134885
> View attachment 134886


He's getting some of these mate !


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> He's getting some of these mate !


Some of these!










Then it's GTF?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Talaria said:


> Some of these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha wicked mate !!! My hero !


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha wicked mate !!! My hero !


Thanks I have never been someones hero before. :blush:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Talaria said:


> Thanks I have never been someones hero before. :blush:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Went to gym today but just did some stretching and foam rolling to loosen me up. Tomorrow i wont move much at all. Am still below weight (was down to 14st 3 yesterday morning lol) so will introduce some carbs now to slowly carb me up :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck bro :thumb:

Smash that cnuts head in


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Good luck bro :thumb:
> 
> Smash that cnuts head in


Cheers mate !

Will do bro :devil2:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca remember your no legs comment with my compression leggings ?! Told you it was just the leggings :tt2:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca remember your no legs comment with my compression leggings ?! Told you it was just the leggings :tt2:
> 
> View attachment 135069


where da booty bro


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that is a sexy leg tbh

8====D


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> that is a sexy leg tbh
> 
> 8====D


 :lol: cheers mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: cheers mate


I am just up to gohan going to high school haha. Forgot how epic cell saga was.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I am just up to gohan going to high school haha. Forgot how epic cell saga was.


Haha yeah it does go on for a while mate :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah it does go on for a while mate :lol:


tis great. but quite a few plot holes pmsl

us dub of new movie out next month


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tis great. but quite a few plot holes pmsl
> 
> us dub of new movie out next month


Is it ?! Ah wicked !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Is it ?! Ah wicked !!


i think so. probably will suck


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i think so. probably will suck


Hahaha it dont look too bad mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just a quick update.

Just been enjoying doing nothing and eating lol. Went training last night and felt awesome ! Cardio was wicked and felt strong as fcuk lol. Go for a run tonight. Still only 3 pics from the fight so i'll chuck them in here and hopefully some more get put out soon !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Good pics mate, looking forward to the vid so i can see the stoppage from a closer view... :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great pics mate!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good pics u look sexy as **** jon :wub:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> good pics u look sexy as **** jon :wub:


 :lol: getting there mate cheers


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got more pics !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking good mate, liking the ground and pound pics.... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Looking good mate, liking the ground and pound pics.... :thumbup1:


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back to the grind tomorrow ! Enjoyed my week off but wanna get back to it now, been thinking that i should do a bit of a lean bulk for the 1st time ever now !! With all the weight ive lost i can feel that ive got a lot of loose skin so ive gotta fill it up with 'gainz' !!!

Obviously i know how to lose weight but havnt got a clue on how to get bigger as ive never done it before :lol:

So might look into getting a coach to help !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Back to the grind tomorrow ! Enjoyed my week off but wanna get back to it now, been thinking that i should do a bit of a lean bulk for the 1st time ever now !! With all the weight ive lost i can feel that ive got a lot of loose skin so ive gotta fill it up with 'gainz' !!!
> 
> Obviously i know how to lose weight but havnt got a clue on how to get bigger as ive never done it before :lol:
> 
> So might look into getting a coach to help !


Eat clen, tren hard


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Eat clen, tren hard


Im alright with the 1st part its just the 2nd thats a problem :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Staying away from dem roids?

Get some m1t from jw supplements and do a short blast 4 weeks will see great gains


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Staying away from dem roids?
> 
> Get some m1t from jw supplements and do a short blast 4 weeks will see great gains


Yeah mate fcuk that pussy sh!t *no offence* :lol: . But i see it differently as im a fighter to you guys using them ! (If i was a BB'er id use them but not as a warrior with honour) id feel like i cheated because my skills and body wasnt good enough normally !

Warriors through history didnt need steroids and neither do i 

*DNP is fair game though as it weakens you to make everything even harder than usual* :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had a jacket potato with beans, this bulking thing is alright :lol:

Im on the Roblet bulk ! Im eating loads of food and not going to the gym


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good there son! how did ya get on?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good there son! how did ya get on?


Cheers bro. TKO in 1:20 mate :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Back to the grind tomorrow ! Enjoyed my week off but wanna get back to it now, been thinking that i should do a bit of a lean bulk for the 1st time ever now !! With all the weight ive lost i can feel that ive got a lot of loose skin so ive gotta fill it up with '*gear*' !!!
> 
> Obviously i know how to lose weight but havnt got a clue on how to get bigger as ive never done it before :lol:
> 
> So might look into getting a coach to help !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

when is the vid coming?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> when is the vid coming?


Soon hopefully mate !


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Soon hopefully mate !


Good :thumbup1:

What happened to that matrix company u was repping


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate fcuk that pussy sh!t *no offence* :lol: . But i see it differently as im a fighter to you guys using them ! (If i was a BB'er id use them but not as a warrior with honour) id feel like i cheated because my skills and body wasnt good enough normally !
> 
> Warriors through history didnt need steroids and neither do i
> 
> *DNP is fair game though as it weakens you to make everything even harder than usual* :lol:


I dunno anything about this mma stuff really but isn't there some loop hole in the rules to do with having a trt prescription that lets them use gear without even trying to hide it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> Good :thumbup1:
> 
> What happened to that matrix company u was repping


All there stuff is really high carb so i couldnt use any of it so rather than lie and say "yeah its wicked" i decided to leave with honour :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> I dunno anything about this mma stuff really but isn't there some loop hole in the rules to do with having a trt prescription that lets them use gear without even trying to hide it lol


Yeah in the big leagues they have trt now lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Morning you beta ******* !!! Gotta take bruce to vets today at about 2pm for a pointless check up ! They litterally just take his bandage off, look at his leg and say yeah we'll see him in another week to get the stitches out. Pointless !

This is what i wake up to every morning !! Likes/reps/PM's asking for advice ! It aint easy being me lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

This is what i wake up to every morning !! Likes/reps/PM's asking for advice ! It aint easy being me lol

View attachment 136313


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> This is what i wake up to every morning !! Likes/reps/PM's asking for advice ! It aint easy being me lol
> 
> View attachment 136313


Cvnt.....  :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

It must be tough at the top mate.... :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> It must be tough at the top mate.... :lol:


Its taxing mate !!! Hahaha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bet they're all from Resten


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Bet they're all from Resten


No mate but when i wake up my whatsapp looks the same and there all resten !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

SCUMBAG!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> SCUMBAG!


You early morning scumbag !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GM JK, did you get the vid from your last fight yet? Interested in watching!!

Hope things are well. For a bulking diet, see my SHIC journal, 9k cals a day


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> GM JK, did you get the vid from your last fight yet? Interested in watching!!
> 
> Hope things are well. For a bulking diet, see my SHIC journal, 9k cals a day


Still waiting for the dvd mate, they reckon about a week :sad: they used to be alot quicker at sorting it !

Haha i dont need to be a monster like you mate hahaha


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

hi jon

1st time i had seen this thread

wow - hats off to ya bud

21 st - thats a fair size - how the hell did you manage to run round in the ring - you must have been so so fit in fairness

just shows ya - diet and proper fitness

good luck in the future bud

ps - dont like the grown beard - but keep the un shaven look

i am always being told - get a shave lol

makes you look the part

yeah i did extra training - instead of gettin a shave lol - rough and ready - lol

eric


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> hi jon
> 
> 1st time i had seen this thread
> 
> ...


Hi mate thanks for popping in !!!

Yeah even at 21st i was pretty nimble :lol: even better now though and cardio is through the roof now lol.

Yeah un shaven looks sexier hahahaha but a beard scares people :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Right never done anything like this before so here we go !
> 
> For those that dont know im a semi pro mma fighter and i had my last fight on the 30th June (i won lol).
> 
> ...


Mate that's so impressive and you should be well proud.

I bet you feel a lot quicker with all that weight off you now plus you look 10 years younger.

I lost 5st and definitely feel a lot better for it

Great job:thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Mate that's so impressive and you should be well proud.
> 
> I bet you feel a lot quicker with all that weight off you now plus you look 10 years younger.
> 
> ...


Haha cheers Trev ! Yeah i feel alot better for it mate !

Well done on your 5st as well bro :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce at the vets today to get his stitches out ! Cant wait for him as this was his last operation, dont want him being cut up anymore bless him. Hydrotherepy and rehab now. Been sleeping on the sofa for nearly 2 weeks now and not really leaving the house again to train. So cant wait to get back to the gym full time monday morning.

Quick pic of me training the other night though


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright Slick, how's Bruce after having his stitches out, ok I hope?

Now he's on the mend, you gettin your lazy ass back in the gym, you gotta get hench for ya next fight, brah!...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Alright Slick, how's Bruce after having his stitches out, ok I hope?
> 
> Now he's on the mend, you gettin your lazy ass back in the gym, you gotta get hench for ya next fight, brah!...


Just got back with him mate, hes really good ! Best hes been in a while.

Life is good and people will be smashed from monday :thumb:

Yeah gonna put some muscle on now cheif ! You seen my Vlog thread ??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

youll be a beast after dem dark gainz bro.

on a serious note glad to hear bruce is well and some training is gnna take place


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> youll be a beast after dem dark gainz bro.
> 
> on a serious note glad to hear bruce is well and some training is gnna take place


Hopefully mate, got some exciting news coming soon ! Cant say too much yet but its 2 different companies both want some Aldridge action !!! Since im now a internet Vlog legend :lol:

Cheers Sam thank you mate !!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Just got back with him mate, hes really good ! Best hes been in a while.
> 
> Life is good and people will be smashed from monday :thumb:
> 
> Yeah gonna put some muscle on now cheif ! You seen my Vlog thread ??


Glad Bruce is ok mate, yes I have seen your vlog, very funny, gotta keep them dark gainz coming!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Glad Bruce is ok mate, yes I have seen your vlog, very funny, gotta keep them dark gainz coming!! :thumbup1:


Dem dark gainz are coming fast and furious bro


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce at the vets today to get his stitches out ! Cant wait for him as this was his last operation, dont want him being cut up anymore bless him. Hydrotherepy and rehab now. Been sleeping on the sofa for nearly 2 weeks now and not really leaving the house again to train. So cant wait to get back to the gym full time monday morning.
> 
> Quick pic of me training the other night though


Looking great pal keep it up ,,,great to hear Bruce getting better to

Ps,,ffs change them socks mate,,far too many holes in them


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Dem dark gainz are coming fast and furious bro


Boom....good news fam..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Looking great pal keep it up ,,,great to hear Bruce getting better to
> 
> Ps,,ffs change them socks mate,,far too many holes in them


Cheers mate thank you !

:lol: i could do with some new ones


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce at the vets today to get his stitches out ! Cant wait for him as this was his last operation, dont want him being cut up anymore bless him. Hydrotherepy and rehab now. Been sleeping on the sofa for nearly 2 weeks now and not really leaving the house again to train. So cant wait to get back to the gym full time monday morning.
> 
> Quick pic of me training the other night though


fvcking hell mate, youve done awesome! totaly difrent person from when you started congrats man, look forward to watching your fight when you post it on youtube

keep it up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> fvcking hell mate, youve done awesome! totaly difrent person from when you started congrats man, look forward to watching your fight when you post it on youtube
> 
> keep it up


Cheers mate thank you !!

Cant wait to get the dvd mate !

Dont be scared homie


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

1st sparring session back tonight. Felt good and hands were sharp and kicks were there usual 

Had first round of sparring videod, didnt video 2nd round with taller than me skinny guy that turned into a bit of a war ! Landed a head kick and a straight right that put him down and out ! Wish i had the vid :sad:

Heres the 1st round anyway


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice one slick, moving well... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one slick, moving well... :thumbup1:


Cheers bro !!


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> 1st sparring session back tonight. Felt good and hands were sharp and kicks were there usual
> 
> Had first round of sparring videod, didnt video 2nd round with taller than me skinny guy that turned into a bit of a war ! Landed a head kick and a straight right that put him down and out ! Wish i had the vid :sad:
> 
> Heres the 1st round anyway


I think some form of peek a boo guard would work well for you Jon.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sy76uk said:


> I think some form of peek a boo guard would work well for you Jon.


Yeah i play with different guards and stuff depending on if the guy hits hard or if i have a big speed advantage (normally the case). But i have to remember come fight time the gloves get alot smaller so have to adjust for that as they sneak inside your guard and still tag you :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Update for my groupies 

Got email today saying fight dvds have arrived and will be sent out monday ! Should have it online tuesday :thumb:


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i play with different guards and stuff depending on if the guy hits hard or if i have a big speed advantage (normally the case). But i have to remember come fight time the gloves get alot smaller so have to adjust for that as they sneak inside your guard and still tag you :sad:


I know what you mean there mate. It's hard to explain in writing but if you have both hands together you can slightly adjust the guard/block so that rather than catching a hook on your gloves you can catch the fleshy part of there forearm with the blades of yours. It worked well for me and it funking hurt my opponents. Like I said though, very hard to explain in writing but it really helps you get on the inside.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sy76uk said:


> I know what you mean there mate. It's hard to explain in writing but if you have both hands together you can slightly adjust the guard/block so that rather than catching a hook on your gloves you can catch the fleshy part of there forearm with the blades of yours. It worked well for me and it funking hurt my opponents. Like I said though, very hard to explain in writing but it really helps you get on the inside.


Yeah know what you mean mate i'll give it a go !!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking good on there mate, your sparring partner looks like a little beast.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Update for my groupies
> 
> Got email today saying fight dvds have arrived and will be sent out monday ! Should have it online tuesday :thumb:


Looking forward to seeing the fight again mate, I think I'm too old at 39 to be a groupie but I'll give it a go what perks do we get??...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Looking good on there mate, your sparring partner looks like a little beast.


Haha yeah hes the same weight division as me but pretty much a bodybuilder, too slow for me  all them big muscles fcuk him up lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Looking forward to seeing the fight again mate, I think I'm too old at 39 to be a groupie but I'll give it a go what perks do we get??...


Cheers mate !! You get daily penis pics :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate !! You get daily penis pics :lol:


I'll be waiting in anticipation...  .....no ****.....srs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> I'll be waiting in anticipation...  .....no ****.....srs


 :lol: supportive as always mate !!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

nice sparring mate, look forward to the fight vid you upload on youtube, nice shins, im starting my journal 2moro, be posting sparing 2moro from open matt, some rolling etc too :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> nice sparring mate, look forward to the fight vid you upload on youtube, nice shins, im starting my journal 2moro, be posting sparing 2moro from open matt, some rolling etc too :thumb:


Cheers bro !

Thats good mate look forward to it ! Im gonna start videoing more stuff as it helps to watch it back !


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Just read your original post for the first time. That's an amazing transformation mate.

As there's over 100 pages this question may have been answered already, so please forgive me if it has. But how has this effected your power and fighting in general? Obviously you was originally over 20 stone, so I'm presuming your fighting has had to evolve around this.

Again though, amazing work mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Just read your original post for the first time. That's an amazing transformation mate.
> 
> As there's over 100 pages this question may have been answered already, so please forgive me if it has. But how has this effected your power and fighting in general? Obviously you was originally over 20 stone, so I'm presuming your fighting has had to evolve around this.
> 
> Again though, amazing work mate


Hi mate,

Thank you :thumb: , i was always really quick even at 20st so now at 14st im even quicker but obviously as im now in a smaller division every one else is quicker also, although in my 2 fights at lighter weight i have still been the quicker and stronger fighter ! My strength believe it or not is actually better now ! I can only think that my body is running alot more effciently now !?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

proper nobjockey


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> proper nobjockey


Open again now mate lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Open again now mate lol


ot without a c0cky remark though!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> proper nobjockey


Who is ?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Who is ?


everyone


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Who is ?


Considering he just called @jon-kent a knob jockey on the whatsapp group and it's in his log, safe to assume it's Jon


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

@jon-kent did you ever get a vid of that fight put up ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> everyone


At least have the balls to back your mouth up mate, you go and report me ( too me BTW ) and then your not big enough to do it when questioned....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> @jon-kent did you ever get a vid of that fight put up ?


Dvd arrives tuesday mate ! So online tuesday night !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> At least have the balls to back your mouth up mate, you go and report me ( too me BTW ) and then your not big enough to do it when questioned....


Fair enough. you are the biggest cvnt around here throwing your weight around. I assume you deleted that report before your other mods saw it and started asking questions. Show what a little pvssy you are!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> Fair enough. you are the biggest cvnt around here throwing your weight around. I assume you deleted that report before your other mods saw it and started asking questions. Show what a little pvssy you are!


Actually no its still there for all to see.

As for you, well you jut got a month off :thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Actually no its still there for all to see.
> 
> As for you, well you jut got a month off :thumbup1:


You just properly baited him into doing that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> You just properly baited him into doing that


Well correct me if l am wrong here did you not actually say it wasn't aimed at me ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> As for you, well you jut got a month off :thumbup1:


Sorry jon for messin your journal but i wondered if this can be cleared, when is is safe to call some one a c*nt? Ive personally seen you use that word against people and yet young barnes just used it and got a ban? Im confused milky

atleast let us know when rules change unless you make them up as you go?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well correct me if l am wrong here did you not actually say it wasn't aimed at me ?


The original comment clearly wasn't.

You got involved, essentially told him to grow a pair, he does, you ban him.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Actually no its still there for all to see.
> 
> As for you, well you jut got a month off :thumbup1:


You just told him to back his mouth up though... He did and got banned haha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I personally think you are out of your depth today milky go rest your head man this aint the normal you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sorry jon for messin your journal but i wondered if this can be cleared, when is is safe to call some one a c*nt? Ive personally seen you use that word against people and yet young barnes just used it and got a ban? Im confused milky


Its like this mate, we don't mod this forum to put up with that kind if sh*t, pure and simple.

What l have noticed its the same people moaning about the cliques thing that keep jumping into this...weird eh.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> The original comment clearly wasn't.
> 
> You got involved, essentially told him to grow a pair, he does, you ban him.


YAWN

Your really boring me now.

He could have said " yes actuall it was " but he didn't did he, he had to give it the big one so he gets a month off, end of discussion.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> YAWN
> 
> Your really boring me now.
> 
> He could have said " yes actuall it was " but he didn't did he, he had to give it the big one so he gets a month off, end of discussion.


Is continuing to discuss it worthy of a ban as well?

Just trying to clarify the rules here. They seem all over the place


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

what happened to the fair, straight thinking @Milky that can always see both sides of an argument ? I think you might need the night off mate if your in such a bad mood, Its clouding your judgement


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its like this mate, we don't mod this forum to put up with that kind if sh*t, pure and simple.
> 
> What l have noticed its the same people moaning about the cliques thing that keep jumping into this...weird eh.


To be fair i didn't see barnes mourn about cliques and the person who started a thread on cliques hasn't got involved..im not questioning your role as a MOD but i am questioning your reasoning integrity and transparency.. maybe you can arrange for forum rules to be made much more clearer

Anyways i will stop cloggin up jons thread incase it gets locked off


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> what happened to the fair, straight thinking @Milky that can always see both sides of an argument ? I think you might need the night off mate if your in such a bad mood, Its clouding your judgement


He became a mod

Should ban himself for a week and try to think back to when he was nuthin but a lowly member like the rest of us


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

TBH I thought B4PJS post was out of order and I've seen many people banned for similar comments.

Milky and the other mods give up their time for free to mod the forum and put up with a lot of crap, for the benefit of all. Maybe you could cut him some slack today?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> TBH I thought B4PJS post was out of order and I've seen many people banned for similar comments.
> 
> Milky and the other mods give up their time for free to mod the forum and put up with a lot of crap, for the benefit of all. Maybe you could cut him some slack today?


Not in my journal thanks.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> TBH I thought B4PJS post was out of order and I've seen many people banned for similar comments.
> 
> Milky and the other mods give up their time for free to mod the forum and put up with a lot of crap, for the benefit of all.


I agree the majority of mods do a great job, but bannin the guy for using a word that gets used here willy nilly even with mods alike?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Not in my journal thanks.


What, specifically, not in your journal?



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I agree the majority of mods do a great job, but bannin the guy for using a word that gets used here willy nilly even with mods alike?


I don't think it was the use of the word, rather the rest of the post that got him the ban.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> What, specifically, not in your journal?
> 
> I don't think it was the use of the word, rather the rest of the post that got him the ban.


Jumping in on something that isnt anything to do with you in my journal !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tbf barns is way to skinny to be puffin out his chest that kinda way. He needed a reminder of his position


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Jumping in on something that isnt anything to do with you in my journal !


Oh, I didn't realise it was your private journal and by invitation only. Last I noticed it was public. Is this where the cliques stuff comes into play?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Oh, I didn't realise it was your private journal and by invitation only. Last I noticed it was public. Is this where the cliques stuff comes into play?


Thanks for coming in here to pick a fight


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Oh, I didn't realise it was your private journal and by invitation only. Last I noticed it was public. Is this where the cliques stuff comes into play?


Well yeah its my journal for people that are interested in me ! If you have a journal i wouldnt jump in it and post about arguments that dont concern me or the journal ! So take your sarcasm else where


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Thanks for coming in here to pick a fight


I didn't come in here to pick a fight but it seemed to me that there were a lot of people having digs at Milky which started to feel like bullying.



jon-kent said:


> Well yeah its my journal for people that are interested in me ! If you have a journal i wouldnt jump in it and post about arguments that dont concern me or the journal ! So take your sarcasm else where


Regarding your journal, actually I've read it for quite some time, I just don't post in many journals or even on the forum much these days, especially because you're a popular guy with a lot of followers and I'm not the sort of woman who hangs around in mens' journals saying hi! or good luck! when I've very little to contribute. There was certainly no need whatsoever to be rude to me.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

and there I was thinking this place had got a bit boring lately :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I didn't come in here to pick a fight but it seemed to me that there were a lot of people having digs at Milky which started to feel like bullying.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Perfectly reasonable questions were being asked which got a power trip as a response.

And I think, somehow, milky can look after himself 

-edit - and the irony of saying milky was getting bullied :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Regarding your journal, actually I've read it for quite some time, I just don't post in many journals or even on the forum much these days, especially because you're a popular guy with a lot of followers and I'm not the sort of woman who hangs around in mens' journals saying hi! or good luck! when I've very little to contribute. There was certainly no need whatsoever to be rude to me.


It wasnt my intention to be rude i just thought you was being sarcastic towards me so i apologise, just didnt want everyone to start posting in here about him as they dont normally bother looking in here, but if your a regular reader then thanks for reading lol. And i dont think im that popular lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> It wasnt my intention to be rude i just thought you was being sarcastic towards me so i apologise, just didnt want everyone to start posting in here about him as they dont normally bother looking in here, but if your a regular reader then thanks for reading lol. And i dont think im that popular lol


I'm not a regular reader Jon but that's because I can't be arsed with any journals, I'll be pretty honest in that I came here as there was a bit of action. Carry on


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> It wasnt my intention to be rude i just thought you was being sarcastic towards me so i apologise, just didnt want everyone to start posting in here about him as they dont normally bother looking in here, but if your a regular reader then thanks for reading lol. And i dont think im that popular lol


Certainly aint popular at all


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Certainly aint popular at all


Not black enough mate :sad:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

It's just all dem dark ganiz people have been hearing about mate, everyone wants a piece of the action :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm not a regular reader Jon but that's because I can't be arsed with any journals, I'll be pretty honest in that I came here as there was a bit of action. Carry on


The Vlog is more your sort of journal mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> It's just all dem dark ganiz people have been hearing about mate, everyone wants a piece of the action :lol:


Understandable mate :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> The Vlog is more your sort of journal mate :lol:


just picking through it now


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> just picking through it now


Enjoy sir !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Enjoy sir !


impressed with the profanity so far


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Not black enough mate :sad:


Keep eatin those bananas and drinkin that nourishment and you'll get there


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> impressed with the profanity so far


Its my favourite comedy tool mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Keep eatin those bananas and drinkin that nourishment and you'll get there


Banana SKINS !!!

Thanks for believing in me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows diet and training Jon?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hows diet and training Jon?


Really good thank you brother ! Got some big things in the pipeline that will really help me out, cant say anything at the mo but hopefully soon ! Lol. Gonna put on a bit of muscle....hopefully lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Really good thank you brother ! Got some big things in the pipeline that will really help me out, cant say anything at the mo but hopefully soon ! Lol. Gonna put on a bit of muscle....hopefully lol


whats the plan u ****


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the plan u ****


sounds like roids to me


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the plan u ****


Dunno yet to be honest mate trying to put on muscle is a 1st for me :lol: , i know how to drop weight but not this so will be picking your guys brains !!

Got 2 companies that might be helping me :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> sounds like roids to me


 :lol: nah mate not for me lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bulking natty you will put fat back on. i dont care what anyone says as its impossible to be 100% precise with macros/calories/tdee/bmr etc (hides).

you should be able to do it with minimal fat gains though 

sounds exciting anyway. maybe get on the peptides ^_^


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> bulking natty you will put fat back on. i dont care what anyone says as its impossible to be 100% precise with macros/calories/tdee/bmr etc (hides).
> 
> you should be able to do it with minimal fat gains though
> 
> sounds exciting anyway. maybe get on the peptides ^_^


Yeah mate i dont expect to not put on any fat, still got my old friend dnp in the cupboard 

Peptides or.....pro hormones h34r:

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno yet to be honest mate trying to put on muscle is a 1st for me :lol: , i know how to drop weight but not this so will be picking your guys brains !!
> 
> Got 2 companies that might be helping me :thumbup1:


lol...roiding cvnt. you'll make some magical changes with the rite diet behind u mate with you're MMA training on the back of it. will make a great transformation thread.....especially considering how quick you're dropping bf ATM too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

IMO.....skip the pro hormones etc. stright to test


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate i dont expect to not put on any fat, still got my old friend dnp in the cupboard
> 
> Peptides or.....pro hormones h34r:
> 
> :lol:


why would u use prohormones and not ugl?! thats like silly init


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol...roiding cvnt. you'll make some magical changes with the rite diet behind u mate with you're MMA training on the back of it. will make a great transformation thread.....especially considering how quick you're dropping bf ATM too


 :lol:

Thanks mate yeah i hope so ! Just need to sort diet out ! And a decent weight program


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> why would u use prohormones and not ugl?! thats like silly init


Erm.......the hormones might be free and i wont have to jab myself


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Erm.......the hormones might be free and i wont have to jab myself


depending on what you get you will need nolva and clomid and the sides can be **** as most are clones of original products.

gyno is a big problem so ai/nolva will be needed depending what you use.

and tbh mate i know u dont wanna jab but a test base is so much better like 100x n throw the prohormones on top. like SDROL to kick start.

sure resten will come round and pin ur ass


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> depending on what you get you will need nolva and clomid and the sides can be **** as most are clones of original products.
> 
> gyno is a big problem so ai/nolva will be needed depending what you use.
> 
> ...


Yeah ive been looking into whats needed for it all mate and it all hurts my head all this 50/50/100 pct bollox or whatever it was. Thats why i prefer getting smaller as its easier :lol:

He will come round and give me his meat needle :sad:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> depending on what you get you will need nolva and clomid and the sides can be **** as most are clones of original products.
> 
> gyno is a big problem so ai/nolva will be needed depending what you use.
> 
> ...


I think he already does 

Sounds like some exciting times Jon, will be good to see some muscle on that frame, although leave the legs alone - They're fine


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah ive been looking into whats needed for it all mate and it all hurts my head all this 50/50/100 pct bollox or whatever it was. Thats why i prefer getting smaller as its easier :lol:
> 
> He will come round and give me his meat needle :sad:


pct is simple and tbh some of the prohormones can be harsher than testosterone and other steroids so lets see what u get and easy enough to till u what to take.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> pct is simple and tbh some of the prohormones can be harsher than testosterone and other steroids so lets see what u get and easy enough to till u what to take.


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I think he already does
> 
> Sounds like some exciting times Jon, will be good to see some muscle on that frame, although leave the legs alone - They're fine


He would like to :lol:

Yeah it is hopefully lol, yeah will be good to have some beach muscle :lo:

Thanks lol, and dont worry legs are staying the same they work perfectly as well as look good


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> IMO.....skip the pro hormones etc. stright to test


he wont hes scared of needles :lol:

tbh @jon-kent until u man up and jab urself i am not sure you are worthy enough to wear the beard :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> he wont hes scared of needles :lol:
> 
> tbh @jon-kent until u man up and jab urself i am not sure you are worthy enough to wear the beard :lol:


 :lol: this is a natural test beard mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He would like to :lol:
> 
> Yeah it is hopefully lol, yeah will be good to have some beach muscle :lo:
> 
> Thanks lol, and dont worry legs are staying the same they work perfectly as well as look good


Still waiting for 'that' pic


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

14lbs of lean gainz u will be a beast bro need to get on this ****


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Still waiting for 'that' pic


The stretch ? :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 14lbs of lean gainz u will be a beast bro need to get on this ****


I'd like to think so mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> The stretch ? :lol:


Yup... That one 

vlog or pic format... I'm not fussy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yup... That one
> 
> vlog or pic format... I'm not fussy


Today !!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Today !!


Lol :stuart:

Can't wait!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Quick head kick technique check ! Looks pretty spot on to me


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think MMA fighters are allowed to do roids boys tbh and even if they were I doubt they would broadcast it on here :lol:

Stay natty @jon-kent that's one of the things I like about you, steroids users = cocks more times then not and you're not one of them :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SSJay said:


> I don't think MMA fighters are allowed to do roids boys tbh and even if they were I doubt they would broadcast it on here :lol:
> 
> Stay natty @jon-kent that's one of the things I like about you, steroids users = cocks more times then not and you're not one of them :thumbup1:


I wont go on gear mate dont worry !!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I wont go on gear mate dont worry !!!
> 
> :thumbup1:


That's what they all say!

Then BAM! 5G'S TREN 5G'S of test every day


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno yet to be honest mate trying to put on muscle is a 1st for me :lol: , i know how to drop weight but not this so will be picking your guys brains !!
> 
> Got 2 companies that might be helping me :thumbup1:


I can help you Jon with a decent weight training routine, if you need some help, just ask, too bad about the gear, I can help you there too, along with a good PCT.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I can help you Jon with a decent weight training routine, if you need some help, just ask, too bad about the gear, I can help you there too, along with a good PCT.


Thank you very much sir !!!

I will definatly ask for your help if your offering mate !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Thank you very much sir !!!
> 
> I will definatly ask for your help if your offering mate !


don't Jon, it's a trap


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> don't Jon, it's a trap


Sh!t !!! Just gave him my bank account details for 'security' :sad:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Thank you very much sir !!!
> 
> I will definatly ask for your help if your offering mate !


Not a problem, and I wont charge you a penny, but you have to give me your goals weather you want just to look better with more muscle, or you want to be stronger for your MMA, at which point, you are going to hate that strength program:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Sh!t !!! Just gave him my bank account details for 'security' :sad:


ffs, did you learn nothing?!?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Not a problem, and I wont charge you a penny, but you have to give me your goals weather you want just to look better with more muscle, or you want to be stronger for your MMA, at which point, you are going to hate that strength program:lol:


Dont give a sh!t what i look like mate (as you can tell  ) always wanna be stronger for mma !! But also wanted to put a bit of muscle on as ive made weight very easy my last 2 fights as ive lost alot of weight so wouldnt mind replacing it with some muscle.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Dont give a sh!t what i look like mate (as you can tell  ) always wanna be stronger for mma !! But also wanted to put a bit of muscle on as *ive made weight very easy* my last 2 fights as ive lost alot of weight so wouldnt mind replacing it with some muscle.


trimmed the beard?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> trimmed the beard?


Dont be silly ash, id rather cut a arm off


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Shopping today to get food for new diet and then mma tonight.

Until ive got a decent diet sorted im thinking of just eating clean but more of it ???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Shopping today to get food for new diet and then mma tonight.
> 
> Until ive got a decent diet sorted im thinking of just eating clean but more of it ???


Good lad!

What is the diet....?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye whats the diet.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@R0BLET @Sambuca

........fcuk knows :lol:

More reading is needed i think


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @R0BLET @Sambuca
> 
> ........fcuk knows :lol:
> 
> More reading is needed i think


well goal is lean mass

breakfast

wholegrain toast/burgen bread/rye bread

5 scrambled eggs with skimmed milk+evoo/coconut oil

oh add spinach in as well 

snack

2 scoops whey

handful almonds

lunch

rice/sweet potato

lean mince chilli - to make sauce use pasata (cheap) 1 oxo and some chilli flakes, add onions, kidney beans etc make a massive batch n fridge/freeze

snack

2 scoops whey

banana

intra workout

bcaas or water lol

post workout

1 banana 2 scoop whey

dinner lean steak,white fish, chicken approx 250g, sweet potato, handful of broccoli

before bed

1 tub of quark/cottage cheese (pineapple!)

1-2 scoop whey

blueberries

add extra food in if hungry.

ye thats basic and not really calculated but u need to assess your metabolism tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @R0BLET @Sambuca
> 
> ........fcuk knows :lol:
> 
> More reading is needed i think


Defo.

You know where we are mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you can do that diet on a budget as well mate.

white fish buy in bulk from the frozen isle. or stalk the fish counter late at night haha.

eggs cheap

add whole milk or clarkyboys favourite gold top if you can get it for more calories. great with shakes ofc.

sweet potatos are tasty. cut them in to thin strips.

line a tray with foil put on top. sprinkle with salt/pepper/paprika and extra virgin olive oil cook at 200 with a fan assisted for like 25mins nom nom nom nom


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

by my estimations in 3 months you should look like this


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> by my estimations in 3 months you should look like this
> 
> View attachment 137198


Hahahahahaha you cnut :lol: if i hadnt just repped you i would for that pic !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

now go shopping and eat some lunch haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its my mission to see u ripped to **** and pummeling some more heads in ^_^


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca @R0BLET

Thanks for the help boys, fight dvd has just turned up so im trying to get that onto youtube in better quality than recording it playing on my tv with the ipad lol, shall return and read the diet posts in a min !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca @R0BLET
> 
> Thanks for the help boys, fight dvd has just turned up so im trying to get that onto youtube in better quality than recording it playing on my tv with the ipad lol, shall return and read the diet posts in a min !


sweet! looking forward to this mate. i was talking to my missus about hopefully coming to the next one. she likes fighting too so  ufc and boxing are the only two things she lets me leave on +_+

went to see my mate fight (boxing) and the energy and atmosphere is so fcking immense.

if i can get down its food/drinks after though u cnut


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca @R0BLET
> 
> Thanks for the help boys, fight dvd has just turned up so im trying to get that onto youtube in better quality than recording it playing on my tv with the ipad lol, shall return and read the diet posts in a min !


ust copy it onto pc, then upload it that way :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> ust copy it onto pc, then upload it that way :thumb:


Its a dvd r and not put into chapters the cheap cnuts ! Its one nearly 3hr file :sad:

Burning to pc now and then will have to find a way to cut out the 5mins that i need :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Its a dvd r and not put into chapters the cheap cnuts ! Its one nearly 3hr file :sad:
> 
> Burning to pc now and then will have to find a way to cut out the 5mins that i need :lol:


is it in mpeg? what format and ill sort you a program out if u need one.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Its a dvd r and not put into chapters the cheap cnuts ! Its one nearly 3hr file :sad:
> 
> Burning to pc now and then will have to find a way to cut out the 5mins that i need :lol:


use windows movie maker to cut out certain parts


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> is it in mpeg? what format and ill sort you a program out if u need one.


Fcuk knows mate i'll tell you once its finished burning to hdd lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> use windows movie maker to cut out certain parts


Wicked cheers bro !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk knows mate i'll tell you once its finished burning to hdd lol


if its uncompressed your gonna have a huge fking file to deal with. not sure what windows movie maker can convert too been ages since i used a pc lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> if its uncompressed your gonna have a huge fking file to deal with. not sure what windows movie maker can convert too been ages since i used a pc lol


2 fcking hours its gonna take to burn the whole thing to hdd. 3.75gb apparantly


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 2 fcking hours its gonna take to burn the whole thing to hdd. 3.75gb apparantly


yep.

what you will need to do is.

cut the times you want out.

then convert the file format using a editing program. windows movie maker might be able to do it but there are better ones you can dl off bittorrent. ill try remember what i used to use.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> yep.
> 
> what you will need to do is.
> 
> ...


Im burning it to hdd now using magic movie ripper (borrowed from bittorrent hahaha)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

You have a journal......this is news to me, I had no idea you did any sort of training :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Oh here she is


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well goal is lean mass
> 
> breakfast
> 
> ...





Sambuca said:


> by my estimations in 3 months you should look like this
> 
> View attachment 137198


5 eggs, some mince & a chicken breast...... + a few scoops of powder. u on the same diet as barney? eat sumin ya cvnt


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 5 eggs, some mince & a chicken breast...... + a few scoops of powder. u on the same diet as barney? eat sumin ya cvnt


haha hes been living off a can of tuna a day for months the skinny fck. i reckon hell struggle with that


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha hes been living off a can of tuna a day for months the skinny fck. i reckon hell struggle with that


Its true Jan i will mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

then you're beard will be you're only impressive feature for the rest of you're days......& even thats starting to look sh!t


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> then you're beard will be you're only impressive feature for the rest of you're days......& even thats starting to look sh!t


pr**k

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Morning ****.

Good sparring last night (ripped my bad shoulder a bit and it hurts today but nothing big)

Food yesterday was

Meal 1- ham bagel, 2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, banana

Meal 3 - 500g chilli on 1 baked potato

Can of blue rockstar pre mma

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey and banana post mma

Meal 5 - handfull of mixed fruit and nuts.

ZMA and bed.

Know it wasnt ideal with too many shakes but didnt get to go shopping until late afternoon.

All shakes were made with semi skimmed milk except 1 that was unsweetend almond milk.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Morning ****.
> 
> Good sparring last night (ripped my bad shoulder a bit and it hurts today but nothing big)
> 
> ...


thats a start mate. wont be long till ur munching down the entire fridge in a day and the missus crys at the food bill


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sparring video from last night. Had a mate video it but the fool rotates my phone once it started recording and it fcuking flips the video !!! Its only 1:30 long so you gotta turn your neck a bit :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> thats a start mate. wont be long till ur munching down the entire fridge in a day and the missus crys at the food bill


Hahaha cheers mate ! Yeah i know lol. Just had a toasted bagel, the mrs came down as i was doing it, coz shes used to me not eating she came in and said "are you supposed to be eating a bagel ?" I looked at her and just said "bitch im bulking !"

:lol:

Just had meal 1 - toasted bagel, 2 slices of wholemeal toast, banana and 2 scoops whey ! :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Sparring video from last night. Had a mate video it but the fool rotates my phone once it started recording and it fcuking flips the video !!! Its only 1:30 long so you gotta turn your neck a bit :sad:


poor kid u battered him lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> poor kid u battered him lol


He's fighting in November so had to put it on him lol, plus i stepped straight onto a straight right at the start which annoyed me lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He's fighting in November so had to put it on him lol, plus i stepped straight onto a straight right at the start which annoyed me lol


there is a left hook u miss with near the end. if that would of hit he would of been KOd lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> there is a left hook u miss with near the end. if that would of hit he would of been KOd lol


 :lol: yeah i know mate, he was the guy i dropped last week lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Sparring video from last night. Had a mate video it but the fool rotates my phone once it started recording and it fcuking flips the video !!! Its only 1:30 long so you gotta turn your neck a bit :sad:


Some strong kicks there mate, nearly took his head off with one of them.... :lol: , as soon as you hurt him he started to give up, bless him...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Some strong kicks there mate, nearly took his head off with one of them.... :lol: , as soon as you hurt him he started to give up, bless him...


Cheers mate, yeah kicked him straight in the mouth :lol: , its good because hes even taller than me !!

Its crazy because my mates who know him were saying that round his area he is well known as being handy apparently :confused1: and has knocked quite a few blokes out in pubs and stuff lol. Hes boxed from a younf age (you can tell from the straight right i walk into :lol: ) but my chin and toughness just seems to break people lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

someone posted this up the other day what u think


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate, yeah kicked him straight in the mouth :lol: , its good because hes even taller than me !!
> 
> Its crazy because my mates who know him were saying that round his area he is well known as being handy apparently :confused1: and has knocked quite a few blokes out in pubs and stuff lol. Hes boxed from a younf age (you can tell from the straight right i walk into :lol: ) but my chin and toughness just seems to break people lol


To be fair mate he might be handy when in a pub with p!ssheads, but different game when in a cage with someone else who trains to fight...#Bushido


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> someone posted this up the other day what u think


Saw it ages ago mate, very interesting and cool vid ! Almost seems like a magic trick dont it lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> To be fair mate he might be handy when in a pub with p!ssheads, but different game when in a cage with someone else who trains to fight...#Bushido


Yeah exactly mate !

#Bushido #Ronin :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Dont give a sh!t what i look like mate (as you can tell  ) always wanna be stronger for mma !! But also wanted to put a bit of muscle on as ive made weight very easy my last 2 fights as ive lost alot of weight so wouldnt mind replacing it with some muscle.


Well, if you want to get stronger for your game, exercises like clean and jerks, squats, Turkish getups, pullups, standing military, tire flipping, chopping with a sledge hammer, running while dragging chains, car pushing, running stairs, chopping down trees, etc.

The diet, I would stick with more of a macro measuring type diet like "The Zone", where you keep the ratio of 40/30/30 for carbs/proteins/fats.

Will be tough but for fats you can eat all fats, but supplement fish oils and olive oils, and try to steer clear of vegetable oils, margarine, and stuff like that.

This will curb some inflammation in the body so you will have less stiffness.

All those shakes in my opinion should be supplemented with whole foods, they are heavily processed and a steak would be a better choice IMO.

You could eat oats, with some butter, and a scoop of protein.

Half cup oats (before cooking) is 27 grams of carbs, the scoop of whey protein (low carb) would be about 25 grams of protein, then all you do is add some butter to equal 25 grams or about 1 tablespoon of butter, and you are good to go.

Or toss in 2 large (free range) eggs, hold the butter, and you are good to go.

If you vary your meals, you will have to supplement far less.

Also the macro ratio will help you to be more insulin sensitive, allow for a better more stable fuel source as to avoid less crashing, and because you are using more whole foods you are getting a better nutritional compliment to your diet.

I also would add some vitamin D at 5000iu per day, 1 cod liver tab a day, and some fish oils to your diet.

The totals would be the total calories of the macros like this:

1 gram of carbs equal 4 calories

1 gram of protein is 4 calories

1 gram of fat is 9 calories.

Keep to the lower glycemic index, or avoid sugars, and processed carbohydrates, and stick to more whole foods like rice, potato (all colors), fruits like apples among others, oats, and vegetables.

Adding the vegetables to your meal will add fiber to your diet, and thus slow down the glycemic load of the meal.

What this does is not spike blood sugars, therefore not spike insulin, and then you will over time be more sensitive to insulin thus needing less down the road.

Many people are insulin resistant and that is not good, insulin is a big hormone and works with other hormones either positive, or negative.

This type of diet will allow you to have more sustained energy levels, less hunger, less inflammation, and more insulin sensitive, this will improve all aspects with your training, endurance, everything.

Dont forget face pulls for shoulder integrity as your shoulder already is in need of therapy, but only if they dont hurt:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@hackskii, great post


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

resten said:


> @hackskii, great post


You read that all in 1 minute?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

hackskii said:


> You read that all in 1 minute?


Big ol' monitor makes it very easy to read quickly.

Admittedly I did not watch the video


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

hackskii said:


> You read that all in 1 minute?


Oh, and really it would have been nearer to 2 mins. Average reading speed is what... 200WPM? I'm a fast reader  Easily done lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@hackskii

Wow ! Thank you very much sir !!! Repped !

Will have a look at that 'zone' diet. Will start doing face pulls tomorrow mate thanks for them as my shoulders are a real weak stability wise.

Will get some fish oils and vitamin D, out of curiosity what will the vitamin D do ??

Thanks again mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Saw it ages ago mate, very interesting and cool vid ! Almost seems like a magic trick dont it lol


i reckon yoda trained him


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> @hackskii
> 
> Wow ! Thank you very much sir !!! Repped !
> 
> ...


One thing vitamin D will do is bump up testosterone levels, and is one of the most common deficiencies, also may improve mood.

The shoulder thing the face pulls are for shoulder integrity, and when the shoulders are out of balance, injuries occur, with all the punching you do, face pulls should absolutely be in the mix, think of balance here.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> One thing vitamin D will do is bump up testosterone levels, and is one of the most common deficiencies, also may improve mood.
> 
> The shoulder thing the face pulls are for shoulder integrity, and when the shoulders are out of balance, injuries occur, with all the punching you do, face pulls should absolutely be in the mix, think of balance here.


All makes a lot of sense mate :thumbup1: thank you !!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Food yesterday was

Meal 1 - 2 scoops whey, 2 sclices wholemeal toast, banana.

Meal 2 - 300g chilli, baked potato

Meal 3 - 2scoops whey with almond milk, mixed nuts

Meal 4 - same as meal 2

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey with zma before bed.

Still too many shakes i know but its better than not having anything lol.

Just had breakfast - matrix breakfast mix with a scoop of pancake and maple syrup whey mixed in, and a banana


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

This came up on another board. Might be interesting to you?

--------

The Russian Conjugate System of Periodization Applied to MMA Fight Training

By James Smith

For EliteFTS.com

The Russian Conjugate System of Periodization, in its simplest terms, entails training various motor qualities simultaneously. In contrast, the Western model of Linear Periodization defines a procedure wherein different motor qualities are periodically trained in sequence, over time. The deficiency associated with the linear style of periodization is that as one progresses from one motor skill to the next, the skill which was developed in the previous period suffers a detraining effect.

A Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) competition is an example of the Conjugate system at work in real time. Throughout the course of a fight the fighter draws upon the following motor skills: strength (reactive, explosive, limit, etc&#8230, agility, speed, power, anaerobic endurance, etc. These motor qualities are not called upon one at a time, but simultaneously as the dynamics of a round change rapidly. Therefore it stands to reason that the fighter must train these skills simultaneously throughout the course of the training year.

All things being equal there are three distinct training modalities associated with fight preparation: (1) Strength training by means of external resistance (2) skill training by means of grappling, striking, takedowns, submissions, etc. And (3) anaerobic/aerobic conditioning by means of interval sprints, plyometrics, sled dragging, timed rounds, etc&#8230; The challenge is to simultaneously incorporate these different training modalities, into a daily, weekly, monthly, and yearly training program.

Perhaps the best application of this, in the U.S., is the Westside Barbell Club in Columbus Ohio. Westside Barbell is host to some of the strongest powerlifters in the world. Louie Simmons, owner of Westside Barbell and renowned powerlifting coach, has converted the Conjugate System from Olympic Weightlifting to Powerlifting. The Westside Method is comprised of a Max Effort Day for Bench, a Max Effort Day for Squat/Deadlift (DL), a Dynamic Effort Day for Bench, and a Dynamic Effort Day for Squat/DL. The Max/Dynamic Effort methodology was defined by Vladimir Zatsiorsky, a world renowned strength scientist and author, who determined that there are three distinct methods for developing maximal tension within skeletal muscle fibers. These are:

1. Lifting weights at high to maximal (max) percentages of one's one rep max (i.e. Max Effort-strength speed).

2. Lifting sub-maximal weights explosively (i.e. Dynamic Effort-speed strength).

3. Lifting sub-maximal weights to concentric muscle failure (i.e. Repetition Method-strength endurance/lactic acid tolerance training-assistance/supplementary exercises).

On paper the Max and Dynamic Effort training days, bar weight only, look like this:

*Note: There should be 72hrs between Max and Dynamic Effort training days for the same lift, and it is advisable NOT to schedule Max Effort days back to back.

Max Effort

1. Core movement (1 exercise for a max 1-3 reps)

2. Supplementary movement (1 exercise heavy for low reps or repetition method)

3. Assistance work (2-4 exercises repetition method)

Dynamic Effort

1. Speed movement Bench Day: Bench 8 sets of 3 reps @ approximately 50- 60%

One rep max (1RM) *30-60s rest between sets

Squat/DL day: Box Squat 10 sets of 2 reps @ approximately

50-60% 1RM

2. Supplementary movement (same as max day)

3. Assistance work (same as max day)

Scientific research has shown that continually lifting weights above 90% 1RM, on the same lift, yields an over training effect on the central nervous system (CNS) after approximately 3-6 weeks (Linear). By consistently rotating Max Effort lifts (Conjugate) the CNS is able to adapt to the high intensity work load, thereby allowing the continual usage of weights in excess of 90%1RM. This also applies to skill work and conditioning. By consistently rotating high intensity motor skill work the fighter is able train sport specific skill work/conditioning at max intensities throughout the training year.

The Conjugate/Westside Methods are excellent models for any power development sport/activity and has tremendous applicability towards MMA fight training.

So how does one apply the Conjugate Method to fight training?

Core movements are lifts that specifically develop the muscles and mechanics involved with executing the competition lift. In powerlifting these are the bench, squat, and deadlift.

Speed movements are lifts that either replicate or approximate the competition lifts yet are performed with sub-maximal weights lifted explosively.

Supplementary movements are lifts that specifically target the prime movers of a given competition lift.

Assistance work targets the secondary and stabilizer muscles to the competition lifts.

When applying the Conjugate Method to MMA fight training the fighter simply substitutes the core, speed, supplementary, and assistance lifts with lifts or other skill work that are specific to fighting.

Exercise selection is critical, and strictly dependant upon what style of fighting is being trained. For instance, a Muy Thai fighter requires different motor skills than a Brazilian jiujutsu (BJJ) fighter. Whereas Shoot fighting encompasses many motor qualities (i.e., striking, takedowns, grappling, submissions), it would require more motor skill work than a Muy Thai or BJJ fighter alone.

Depending upon what fight style is being trained, the fighter must be able to justify each and every exercises/motor skills being performed with regards to the motor quality being developed. For example, a fighter competing in BJJ tournaments is not required to strike; therefore, there is no need for bag work or exercises that specifically develop striking/kicking ability. Whereas, a Muy Thai fighter is not required to know submissions, there is no need for mat work or exercises that specifically develop ground based grappling/submissions.

All fighters, regardless of style, require a high level of general physical preparedness (GPP). However, special physical preparedness (SPP) is highly dependant upon which fighting style is being trained. For instance, a Muy Thai fighter may have a high level of conditioning specific to Muy Thai, but if that same fighter entered a No Holds Barred (NHB) tournament he would quickly realize that ground fighting requires a completely different type of specific conditioning.

Special consideration must be given to scheduling different training sessions in one

24 hr period. Depending upon the level of intensity and duration, resistance training, skill work, and conditioning can be extremely taxing on the CNS. MMA training involves many different motor qualities and, in many instances, training protocols dictate multiple training sessions throughout a 24hr period. Recuperation is of paramount importance when engaged in multiple daily training sessions, and 4-6hrs between high intensity training sessions is advisable.

I cannot stress enough that training must be specific to each individual fighter. Even though two fighters may train the same fighting system, each fighter will have different strengths and weaknesses that are specific unto themselves.

Below are several variables to consider when utilizing the Conjugate Method to design your own strength and conditioning program. Remember that the Conjugate Method allows for high intensity training year round. By constantly rotating Maximal Effort work (i.e., lifting, fighting, conditioning above 90% work capacity) the CNS is able to positively respond to the repeated high intensity training.

Resistance Training

1. Choose exercises that specifically target the specific motor skill/skills that are inherent to your chosen fighting system.

2. Apply specific loading parameters (sets, reps, load)

3. Give special attention to your weaknesses.

4. Incorporate the variables listed above into the WESTSIDE METHOD!

Skill Training

1. Train the motor skills that are specific to your chosen fighting system.

2. Give special attention to your weaknesses.

Conditioning

1. Do not engage in extended bouts of aerobic endurance training. You are a fighter not a tri-athlete.

2. Utilize interval training (i.e., high intensity bouts followed by moderate to low intensity bouts)

3. Design work- to- rest ratios that closely approximate actual fight time in a competition.

4. Give special attention to your weaknesses.

Train your weaknesses, and you will become strong!

Throughout Olympic History the strength athletes of the former Soviet Union and Eastern-Bloc Countries have dominated the competitive scene on the international level.

It is no small coincidence that many of the pioneers of strength science have Russian origins. Utilize the Russian Conjugate Method and strive for sporting excellence!

For an in depth analysis of the Conjugate system I highly recommend the following texts: Tom Myslinski's Thesis Paper, Science and Practice of Strength Training (Zatsiorsky), Supertraining (Siff/Verkoshansky), articles by Louie Simmons and the translated Russian texts by Verkoshanksy, Roman, Laputin and Oleshko to name a few. These references can be found at EliteFitnessSystems.com, a tremendous website, and host, in my opinion, to some of the brightest minds in the power development sports.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Heath cheers for that mate !

Will have a few reads of that mate lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @Heath cheers for that mate !
> 
> Will have a few reads of that mate lol


Pmsl ! Take your time


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Add some eggs to that toast for breakfast mate! :drool:

Still training at Cruz or are you elsewhere now?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> Add some eggs to that toast for breakfast mate! :drool:
> 
> Still training at Cruz or are you elsewhere now?


Will do mate !!

Still there mate just had a few weeks off. Back monday !!!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh good to know it was just a few weeks off. I wondered where you went as I was stalking you hiding in the little physio room. h34r:

At least normal stalking procedures can now resume for Monday. :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> Oh good to know it was just a few weeks off. I wondered where you went as I was stalking you hiding in the little physio room. h34r:
> 
> At least normal stalking procedures can now resume for Monday. :thumb:


 :lol: looking forward to it bro ! Are you one of the evening lot ?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I am indeed one of them lot. :innocent: You sound as if we're labelled the evening lot for a reason, is there a specific kind of person that goes gym in the evening at Cruz? I don't have a choice because I work in London but live around Medway so don't have time in the morning.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> I am indeed one of them lot. :innocent: You sound as if we're labelled the evening lot for a reason, is there a specific kind of person that goes gym in the evening at Cruz? I don't have a choice because I work in London but live around Medway so don't have time in the morning.


No mate nothing like that :lol: im one of the morning lot and your the evening lot lol


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll have to try and catch you for a session some time so that I can examine the beard up close rather than while in a bush with a pair of binocs.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> I'll have to try and catch you for a session some time so that I can examine the beard up close rather than while in a bush with a pair of binocs.


Yeah definatly mate ! I'll come in 1 evening as well and punch the bag about a bit lol. What sorta time you there ?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Usually there for half 6 but it depends on traffic and whether I ride like a good boy or push my luck a bit during the commute back. Rarely fail to be there much after half 6 anyway. You could jump in for a few sets on some things like deads when I train back as that will be good for your power mate.

I wouldn't be much good helping out with much else - I went to punch the heavy bag downstairs once but hurt my hand in the process. :crying: :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> Usually there for half 6 but it depends on traffic and whether I ride like a good boy or push my luck a bit during the commute back. Rarely fail to be there much after half 6 anyway. You could jump in for a few sets on some things like deads when I train back as that will be good for your power mate.
> 
> I wouldn't be much good helping out with much else - I went to punch the heavy bag downstairs once but hurt my hand in the process. :crying: :lol:


Cool mate, sounds good let me get back into my deads and then i'll jump in with you big boys !!!

Hahahahaha wrap up mate lol :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

anyone local to jon willing to jab him once a week?!

ill subsidise the inconvenience


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> anyone local to jon willing to jab him once a week?!
> 
> ill subsidise the inconvenience


 :lol: you fcuker  :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cool mate, sounds good let me get back into my deads and then i'll jump in with you big boys !!!
> 
> Hahahahaha wrap up mate lol :lol:


I'm not that big at the moment to be honest mate I was skint after buying my bike so had to wait 3 weeks to be able to pay for gym membership and that was just after I finished an aas cycle so I lost a lot of condition and strength. Training hard to get it back though.



Sambuca said:


> anyone local to jon willing to jab him once a week?!
> 
> ill subsidise the inconvenience


I'll give him a swift jab every week as I'm local and I'll even do his pinning for him as well. :beer:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> I'm not that big at the moment to be honest mate I was skint after buying my bike so had to wait 3 weeks to be able to pay for gym membership and that was just after I finished an aas cycle so I lost a lot of condition and strength. Training hard to get it back though.
> 
> I'll give him a swift jab every week as I'm local and I'll even do his pinning for him as well. :beer:


Cool mate !! You got whatsapp mate ?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah I'll PM you my digits mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Woke up to a good message on twitter !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back to gym finally !

Chest !

Dumbell press 3 x 15 only went up to 25kg on last set and hurt like fcuk lol :sad:

Dumbell fly 3 x 15 10kg, went light as didnt wanna push rotator cuff as its only just stopped hurting.

Incline dumbell press 3 x 15 ended at 20kg, inclines have always been hard from fcuked shoulders.

A few dumbell rotator cuff exercises

Nice quick n easy session to get my shoulders warmed back into it really.

Drunk aminos throughout.

2 scoops of whey post workout.

Then a 40min walk home.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Back to gym finally !
> 
> Chest !
> 
> ...


ye be careful with RC as its loads of tiny little tears so might not be fully healed.

good to see you in the mother fudgin gym!

id just do incline DB press to start personally. will help to not annihilate shoulder. i find dips for chest are good and dont aggravate shoulder. youtube some vids



:thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pressups are good as well have you got trx bands in the gym?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye be careful with RC as its loads of tiny little tears so might not be fully healed.
> 
> good to see you in the mother fudgin gym!
> 
> ...


Dips fcuking ruin my shoulders mate !! Luckily as i cant do them anyway :lol: physio said press ups are good for shoulders though. Felt good to be back lol, chest hurts already lol.

Will video stuff as ive just got a app to put clips together so will video my sessions !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dips fcuking ruin my shoulders mate !! Luckily as i cant do them anyway :lol: physio said press ups are good for shoulders though. Felt good to be back lol, chest hurts already lol.
> 
> Will video stuff as ive just got a app to put clips together so will video my sessions !!


how u doing dips? if you do it focusing on chest i find it nice compared to say flat bench. i suppose it depends on what part of rotator as well.

have a look at trx bands. brutal for pressups. im a dribbling mess after using them


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> how u doing dips? if you do it focusing on chest i find it nice compared to say flat bench. i suppose it depends on what part of rotator as well.
> 
> have a look at trx bands. brutal for pressups. im a dribbling mess after using them


I cant do them at all mate ! Lol. Always been sh!t at bodyweight stuff, press ups,chins,dips. Sh!t at all of them lol.

Never tried trx but want to they look wicked !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I cant do them at all mate ! Lol. Always been sh!t at bodyweight stuff, press ups,chins,dips. Sh!t at all of them lol.
> 
> Never tried trx but want to they look wicked !


if your gym has them.

Deadlifts, followed by lying a pulling yourself up with the trx bands twisting your arms in to press ups is a killer your heart rate will be over 9000.

last time i did that i couldnt see all the sweat had gone in my eyes lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> if your gym has them.
> 
> Deadlifts, followed by lying a pulling yourself up with the trx bands twisting your arms in to press ups is a killer your heart rate will be over 9000.
> 
> last time i did that i couldnt see all the sweat had gone in my eyes lol


Nah mate my gym doesnt have them :sad:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Back to gym finally !
> 
> Chest !
> 
> ...


 

good sesh mate. is it 25kg total weight (2 x 12.5dumbells) or a side?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh mate. is it 25kg total weight (2 x 12.5dumbells) or a side?


Love them aminos :lol:

No mate i mean a side, 25kg = 25kg dumbell in each hand


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Love them aminos :lol:
> 
> No mate i mean a side, 25kg = 25kg dumbell in each hand


thats good going tbh mate...keep it up


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I cant do them at all mate ! Lol. Always been sh!t at bodyweight stuff, press ups,chins,dips. Sh!t at all of them lol.
> 
> Never tried trx but want to they look wicked !


Don't worry about those trx things, they only bust your stabilising muscles, you want to do some of these


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats good going tbh mate...keep it up


Cheers boss will do :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Don't worry about those trx things, they only bust your stabilising muscles, you want to do some of these


I struggle enough with normal push ups mate :lol: impressive amount though mate !!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Don't worry about those trx things, they only bust your stabilising muscles, you want to do some of these


didnt think karl pilkington would manage pushups


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I struggle enough with normal push ups mate :lol: impressive amount though mate !!


Landing on your face is an incentive to get better at them! Highly recommended mate, give em a go! All bodyweight stuff like dips, pull ups etc is tough at first but you soon build the reps up. These will help you develop a killer jab/straight punch as well!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Landing on your face is an incentive to get better at them! Highly recommended mate, give em a go! All bodyweight stuff like dips, pull ups etc is tough at first but you soon build the reps up. These will help you develop a killer jab/straight punch as well!


Cheers bro i'll start trying them !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breakfast mix with a scoop of whey for breakfast

Back day !

*Started off with some partial deadlifts just below waist height* (these make my strength shoot up)

Warmed up a few sets with just the bar. Then -

1 x 15 - 60kg

1 x 15 - 60kg

1 x 15 - 80kg

1 x 10 - 80kg

And i was just getting to 10 before my grip failed :sad: (grip has almost completly gone as used to full deadlift 180kg easy)

*Lat pull down with thick bar*

1 x 10 behind & 10 infront - 40kg

1 x 10 behind & 10 infront - 50kg

1 x 10 behind - 60kg

1 x 10 infront - 60kg

*Dumbell rows*

1 x 15 - 20kg

1 x 15 - 22.5kg

1 x 15 - 25kg

1 x 15 - 25kg

Done ! (Amino's drunk throughout of course Jan)

2 scoops whey post WO.

Cant believe how much my gym strength has dropped but hopefully it doesnt take long to return.

45min walk home.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Breakfast mix with a scoop of whey for breakfast
> 
> Back day !
> 
> ...


do you walk gym too?

shouldnt take to long to come back if u get on some gear


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> do you walk gym too?
> 
> shouldnt take to long to come back if u get on some gear


No mate thank fcuk !!!

:lol: you wont be happy untill theres a needle in my ass


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No mate thank fcuk !!!
> 
> :lol: you wont be happy untill theres a needle in my ass


or some orals in your mouth?! lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> or some orals in your mouth?! lol


***

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey JK, let me know when next fight is, I am defo coming. Can you make it Dec 6th please  ?? I would bring the work team down to watch, well, the alright ones, not the bells.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey JK, let me know when next fight is, I am defo coming. Can you make it Dec 6th please  ?? I would bring the work team down to watch, well, the alright ones, not the bells.


Cool mate ! I think its gonna be Dec now mate ! Nah bring the bells as well mate its all extra money for me :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Cool mate ! I think its gonna be Dec now mate ! Nah bring the bells as well mate its all extra money for me :lol:


Haahaa, will it be at Troxy again mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, will it be at Troxy again mate?


Yes mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oooh, ohh, can I come? I'll bring my pom poms and everything!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oooh, ohh, can I come? I'll bring my pom poms and everything!


Course you can :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Course you can :lol:


How is the lovely Resten doing? I miss him.

In fact, all of Team *Darkness* (am I allowed to say that??), are a bit quiet


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> How is the lovely Resten doing? I miss him.
> 
> In fact, all of Team *Darkness* (am I allowed to say that??), are a bit quiet


Lol he's the same as ever !!

Ive heard there letting the heat die down and recruiting (nearly 20 strong now lol)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breakfast mix with scoop of whey and can of blue rockstar was my breakfast today.

Leg day !!! (My favourite day !)

Few different light stretches.

*Leg press (unilateral)*

1 x 50 reps just to warm them up

1 x 20 - 20kg a side

1 x 15 - 40kg a side

*Dumbell lunges supersetted with high knees then sprinting back.*

Did about 7 or 8 sets of these, with either 10kg dumbells or holding a 10kg plate in each hand.

*Dumbell jumps*

Hold a dumbell in each hand, squat down then explode and jump off the floor.

3 x 10 reps (15kg dumbells)

*Straight onto a normal 45' leg press*

50 reps with just the weight of the sled, Chuck a plate on a side straight away jump back on and another 50 reps.

Over to bag, 10 kicks each leg onto the bag as hard as i could manage.

1 last lunge then sprint.

*DONE !!*

Vid of last set of lunges, high knees then sprint


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lunges into sprints... used to do those and they fcuking hurt after a few of sets. Great way to finish a session, but IMO you are slightly mad for doing them mid session. :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yes mate


my bday is 3rd of december so get the missus to pay for me to come down with her


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Lunges into sprints... used to do those and they fcuking hurt after a few of sets. Great way to finish a session, but IMO you are slightly mad for doing them mid session. :lol:


Yeah they are horrible mate !! Which means there good lol. Mma is gonna be hard tonight as i already almost fell down the stairs earlier :sad: lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got my parcel today with my free mma stuff :thumb:

Gotta have pics today with a few bits for website and social media adverts !

Hoodie, gloves, shorts and rash guard !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jon how did pics go? Sounds like fun!

You gonna post any on here?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Jon how did pics go? Sounds like fun!
> 
> You gonna post any on here?


Gonna have them done tomorrow now, went to tidy up my beard before training and the fcuking trimmer died half way through lol, so my beard was slightly different lengths :lol: .

Gotta get batteries tomorrow and finish it off lol then take pics. Yeah i'll put them on here !


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Got my parcel today with my free mma stuff :thumb:
> 
> Gotta have pics today with a few bits for website and social media adverts !
> 
> ...


Ahh good mate, nice to see things going well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Gonna have them done tomorrow now, went to tidy up my beard before training and the fcuking trimmer died half way through lol, so my beard was slightly different lengths :lol: .
> 
> Gotta get batteries tomorrow and finish it off lol then take pics. Yeah i'll put them on here !


#bearddrama

I just realised that 90% of my posts to you, are those requesting pics. I do apologise lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Ahh good mate, nice to see things going well for you :thumbup1:


Cheers mate thank you ! Nice to get companies asking me to have freebies rather than the other way round lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> #bearddrama
> 
> I just realised that 90% of my posts to you, are those requesting pics. I do apologise lol.


 :lol: thats fine lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Liking the pro-10 banner mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Liking the pro-10 banner mate


Its lovely isnt it glad to see pro10 movin forward


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Its lovely isnt it glad to see pro10 movin forward


New flavours getting unleashed on us last week too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Those freebies turned up Jon.

Srs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> New flavours getting unleashed on us last week too


Really? What flavours where they I missed the thread?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Really? What flavours where they I missed the thread?


I think it was new flavours and new sizes too . Wheymans a man of integrity mate,he wouldn't stiff us


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I think it was new flavours and new sizes too . Wheymans a man of integrity mate,he wouldn't stiff us


If there's been a delay he probably hasnt been in the office thats the only logical explanation or he's perfectin the taste before he unleashes it on us


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> If there's been a delay he probably hasnt been in the office thats the only logical explanation or he's perfectin the taste before he unleashes it on us


Maybe jon has sampled the new flavas and sizes already?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Maybe jon has sampled the new flavas and sizes already?


I'd be very surprised if he didnt tbh

Any chance you can send 1 to me jon? I'd love to try them


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

What is your favourite flavour so far Jon?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> What is your favourite flavour so far Jon?


My favourite flavour at the mo is............LIES :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Those freebies turned up Jon.
> 
> Srs


My freebies are like your gainz mate......nonexistant :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> My freebies are like your gainz mate......nonexistant :lol:





jon-kent said:


> My favourite flavour at the mo is............LIES :sad:


send me a PM i'll see if we can get some matrix samples shipped over to you


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> send me a PM i'll see if we can get some matrix samples shipped over to you


Pmsl !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Heath said:


> Pmsl !


srs man


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> send me a PM i'll see if we can get some matrix samples shipped over to you


Cheers mate but im not on a dirty bulk


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate but im not on a dirty bulk


Dem sugars for dat post work out darkness... dem insulin gainz are most important

You on that whey free bulk?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate but im not on a dirty bulk


Your missing out on all dem soy proteinz from the "whey" proteinz !

Srs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Heath said:


> Your missing out on all dem soy proteinz from the "whey" proteinz !
> 
> Srs


Yeah the mma guys of protein :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dem sugars for dat post work out darkness... dem insulin gainz are most important
> 
> You on that whey free bulk?


Thats why i use dat exotic fruit post workout.

Yes mate rocking the no whey diet !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Where's your pro-10 banner gone Jon,has @Wheyman sacked you

already?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jon mate you might wanna contact admin if there's a glitch somewhere


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Jon mate you might wanna contact admin if there's a glitch somewhere


Or his postman


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Or his postman


Thievin posties are the worst mate it makes the sender look a right cnut


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Thievin posties are the worst mate it makes the sender look a right cnut


I agree mate,you send some goods as promised,you don't expect some pikey postman it nick it do you,as you say,makes the sender look like a lying Cnut with absolutely no integrity


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chest today

*Dumbell press*

1x 20 - 15kg

1x 15 - 20kg

1x 10 - 25kg

1x 8 - 30kg

*Incline dumbell*

1x 15 - 12.5kg

1x 10 - 15kg

1x 8 - 20kg

1x 6 - 25kg

(Since my shoulder problems i used to struggle with just a oli bar for incline so i was happy with the weight already)

*Fly's*

1x 10 - 12.5kg

3x 10 - 10kg (could feel my shoulder pulling with the 12's so dropped them)

*Done !*

Happy with the weight on dumbells today ! Already getting stronger again !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This is the dumbell press 25 then 30's, incline 25's and then the flys


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Morning mr @jon-kent






No beard problems


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Heath said:


> Morning mr @jon-kent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: seen that before mate its wicked. Thats the epic meal time guy ! Awesome guy lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back workout from yesterday

*Partial deadlifts*

1x 20 oly bar

1x 15 plate a side

1x 10 plate a side

1x 8 2 plates a side

1x 6 2 plates a side

(My grip was giving out there which pis$ed me off)

*Lat pulldown* (holding onto a cannonball sort of handle for super grip work lol)

1x 20 30kg

1x 15 40kg

1x 10 50kg

1x 10 50kg

(Grip was fcuked by now)

(*Now i saw the next pulldown in a magazine just before i trained, its a weird sort of pulldown to the side using 1 hand at a time !, was hard !!)*

*
*

1x 10 30kg

(They said in the mag you didnt need hardly any weight and they was right ! I was cheating a bit so i dropped the weight)

1x 10 20kg

1x 10 20kg

1x 10 20kg

*Dumbell row*

1x 20 15kg

1x 15 20kg

1x 10 25kg

*Done !*

Vid of exercises to follow


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Back workout


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, big Jon from Kent, beings that you do MMA and much of that is pulling, I would suggest more bent over rowing stuff.

Bent over cable rows will hit the lats, rear delts, rhomboids, lower back, some glute, some hamstrings, many more muscles are getting hit.

The deads, should be full range, as this is when you are going to need the power for doing double leg takedowns/slams.

Because pulling is so important in MMA, your lats, and biceps need to be strong, so do full length deads, some bent over cable rows, and also do some face pulls for shoulder integrity.

Something for you that I would do for MMA would be something like tug of war, this would be a good idea for balance, and power for pulling.

Turkish getups would be an awesome exercise for the ground to try to get up from your opponent:






That is all for now, post up some more video's and I will see how you are doing.

Here is another exercise you may want to do, sprinters do them, foot ball (american) players do these, etc:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cheers @hackskii

I will start doing full range deadlifts mate ! I started them face pulls you told me about last week and it hit just the right spot on my shoulder that i hurt so i will be doing them again tomorrow (and every week).

I like turkish get ups and do them at mma as a warm up, will check that clean and press video. Also got myself a agility ladder to help with foot movement and speed.

Cheers mate !!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I'm all for adding clean and jerks into your routine, JK. You'll love them!

Great advice from scott.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

To much talk of man love on the forum, I'm hiding out here where it's hetro, Sapnin breabin


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers @hackskii
> 
> I will start doing full range deadlifts mate ! I started them face pulls you told me about last week and it hit just the right spot on my shoulder that i hurt so i will be doing them again tomorrow (and every week).
> 
> ...


Well, if you were to get up to 50k turkish getups, then there would not be a man alive you could not just get out of a full mount at will.

Also, most of your movements should not be seated, like military press should be standing, and even dumbells, this will all help with stability and for what you do in MMA, the stronger your core is, the harder it will be for another dude to keep you down on your back.

I see your leg kicks are pretty fast and your legs to me are your strongest part of your body.

Those face pulls will probably bring your shoulder back to life.

No behind the neck pressing, no pull downs behind the neck, those will put your shoulders at risk.

But, one thing I am seeing is your mind to muscle firing, you may want to dig a bit deeper and really bring up your intensity.

It is not the number of sets that make you stronger, it is the level of intensity to get in, and out 100% or close to that will move your strength up.

I also observed that you do more pushing than pulling, that will create an imbalance in your shoulders, and that one arm pulldown, leave that for now, you had a bit too much focus on the bottom of the lift that was almost like a tricep extension.

With the ladders you can also in between sets take a medicine ball and try to smash it into the ground with force.

On another core exercise that will help you, take a partner, grab a medicine ball, stand back to back and hold the ball elbow height, then you turn sideways and hand it to your partner, which then moves the ball to the other side and you then grab that from him, the ball will circle round and round, once a bit tired go the other way, one set to failure and your sides will be jacked.

dark gains:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm all for adding clean and jerks into your routine, JK. You'll love them!
> 
> Great advice from scott.


Yeah i like the look of all the olympic type lifts !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> To much talk of man love on the forum, I'm hiding out here where it's hetro, Sapnin breabin


Manliest journal going mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, if you were to get up to 50k turkish getups, then there would not be a man alive you could not just get out of a full mount at will.
> 
> Also, most of your movements should not be seated, like military press should be standing, and even dumbells, this will all help with stability and for what you do in MMA, the stronger your core is, the harder it will be for another dude to keep you down on your back.
> 
> ...


Just reading all this made me re look at my weight training and your correct on everything mate ! Intensity will go up from tomorrow, no more behind the neck stuff.

Yeah my legs have always been my most powerful body part mate thats why i kick alot 

Training gets even darker from tomorrow !


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Last Summer, before I got mega broke, I went back to MMA training for a bit and quickly realised that I'd got much bigger in the couple of years since I'd previously gone and I found I was much more able to achieve top position whilst grappling. However, I hadn't counted on how much neck strength it could take to pin someone down and my traps ached like f**K so now, even though I can't currently get to MMA training, I train my traps pretty hard with rear barbell shrugs, front barbel shrugs and dumbell shrugs. Strong traps will also help support your shoulders a little if they're weaker from injury. Just an idea from my own experience, man


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm all for adding clean and jerks into your routine, JK. You'll love them!
> 
> Great advice from scott.


Explosive power right there! Try some power clean + push presses too, very natural movement and full body strength tested. Log/swiss bar may be easier on the shoulder if your gym has one due to neutral grip.

Get up to bodyweight + and you'll be slamming fools left right and centre


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Legs today.

Warmed up on the bike for 10mins

Agility ladder

Prob about 5 sets of different drills going up then back with a sprint on the end.

Leg press

1x 20 80kg

1x15 120kg

1x10 200kg

1x10 220kg

Single leg dumbell lunge (1 leg hooked onto a bench behind me)

3x 10 15kg dumbells.

Some stretching to end


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leg workout highlights lol






Stretches at the end


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Leg workout highlights lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strong ROM on leg press :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

We have similar flexibility, although now I cant put my leg behind my head but can get close.

I was born with lose hips and hamstrings.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Strong ROM on leg press :lol:


 :lol: you pr**k thats as far as i could get it ! Its called having a big chest you pencil neck


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> We have similar flexibility, although now I cant put my leg behind my head but can get close.
> 
> I was born with lose hips and hamstrings.


Yeah same here mate ive never had to work on my stretching really its just natural flexability


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....happy weekend to ya Jon-Kent....have a good un and give that Brucie a big ole ruffle around for me will ya....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 138449


A lot then !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning....happy weekend to ya Jon-Kent....have a good un and give that Brucie a big ole ruffle around for me will ya....


And to you Flubs 

Haha will do !! He just got given a marshmellow, he wasnt sure of it so just flicked it round and licked it until it was stuck to the floor :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just before i got up in my superman PJ bottoms 



The whatsapp boys woke up to a version before the PJs got put on :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just before i got up in my superman PJ bottoms
> 
> View attachment 138550
> 
> ...


Your whatsapp pics double up as great contraceptives. No one wants to have sex after seeing them


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Your whatsapp pics double up as great contraceptives. No one wants to have sex after seeing them


Except you and rob ! They make you horny !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just done a nice 2 mile jog, bcaa's, glucosomine and now bed. Will put my chest workout from today up 2moz along with that workout.

My sponsors tweeted a cool message telling everyone they sponsor me so thats nice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Just done a nice 2 mile jog, bcaa's, glucosomine and now bed. Will put my chest workout from today up 2moz along with that workout.
> 
> My sponsors tweeted a cool message telling everyone they sponsor me so thats nice


Did you give Bruce A kiss from me?

Sending Bruce a kiss from across the pond.

No ****, just love.....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Did you give Bruce A kiss from me?
> 
> Sending Bruce a kiss from across the pond.
> 
> No ****, just love.....


Will do bro  ! When it comes to dogs theres nothing too **** mate they all should get loads of kisses lol. He features in my 2nd Vlog just going up now !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Highlights from legs friday.

Agility ladder then leg press (240kg)


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Your trainers look ****ed!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Your trainers look ****ed!


There proper fcuked mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Viva la revolution !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cornered my mate tonight, the promoter comes up to me and offers me a title shot at the next show !!!

Only catch is that its in 6 weeks time.....and its at heavyweight ! :lol:

Gonna ring him up tomorrow and take it :thumbup1:

Wasnt sure at first but i wanna end the year with a belt around my waist and fortune favours the brave


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool mate, have you got to put any weight on ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

stoatman said:


> Cool mate, have you got to put any weight on ?


No mate i'll stay around 15st - 16st stone for this one. (He is about 18-19st i think) I prefer to fight at 14st 7 but i always said i would end the year with a belt and turn pro next year so it seems like my vision is coming true so i'll take my chances lol


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

18-19 st. Gulp. Hopefully he be a slow f'er and you can just dance round till he's knackered and then knock him out !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

stoatman said:


> 18-19 st. Gulp. Hopefully he be a slow f'er and you can just dance round till he's knackered and then knock him out !


Dunno if your into mma or not mate but hes similar to mark hunt, big sort of somoan looking guy, except ive watched 2 of his fights and he didnt get that tired to be fair to him, im gonna have to really push the pace to make him tired i think. Plus ive never seen him on his back so dunno how good his ground game is.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Cornered my mate tonight, the promoter comes up to me and offers me a title shot at the next show !!!
> 
> Only catch is that its in 6 weeks time.....and its at heavyweight ! :lol:
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, I'm sure you'll do well, another step on the road to the UFC..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Fvckin sweet John. As long as your cardio is all good you will be tip top. At 18-19 stone unless he is supremely gifted he should be slower, you got anyone at your gym that size you can spar with?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Nice one mate, I'm sure you'll do well, another step on the road to the UFC..... :thumbup1:


Nice end to the year mate, first of many belts lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Fvckin sweet John. As long as your cardio is all good you will be tip top. At 18-19 stone unless he is supremely gifted he should be slower, you got anyone at your gym that size you can spar with?


Yeah i'll def be quicker mate ! I was quicker than people when i was 21st lol. Yeah im gonna go to the old gym i used to train at as there is bigger guys there.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Nice end to the year mate, first of many belts lol


I'm sure it will be mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like it will be an amazing fight!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Sounds like it will be an amazing fight!


I think so mate ! What better way to prove my skills than to go for the belt at a higher weight class :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair play mate, just don't let him get a clean shot on your chin with that weight behind him...

What's his name? Anything on YouTube?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Fair play mate, just don't let him get a clean shot on your chin with that weight behind him...
> 
> What's his name? Anything on YouTube?


Haha i know mate, his name is herb sherman and both his fights are on youtube


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha i know mate, his name is herb sherman and both his fights are on youtube


Just had a look mate he looks pretty decent to be fair, big lad loves throwing those haymaker hooks... Condition looked good too for 19stone!!

Gotta take it down to the ground I reckon or keep your distance with some kicks.

Where you fighting?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Just had a look mate he looks pretty decent to be fair, big lad loves throwing those haymaker hooks... Condition looked good too for 19stone!!
> 
> Gotta take it down to the ground I reckon or keep your distance with some kicks.
> 
> Where you fighting?


Yeah mate i thought the same, its gonna be at the troxy in london


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate i thought the same, its gonna be at the troxy in london


What's the date? Might see if a few of the lads are up for it


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

You got any tips for someone who wants to have a good bash at amature? I have a rough Idea of what in store for me and have a session next week at a real good gym (Sweat box in Bristol) just to see if it's something I actually want to do.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Cornered my mate tonight, the promoter comes up to me and offers me a title shot at the next show !!!
> 
> Only catch is that its in 6 weeks time.....and its at heavyweight ! :lol:
> 
> ...


Fcuking cracking news mate, really pleased for you!

'The Love Bug' seems like the jolliest MMA fighter I have ever seen :laugh:

I'm sure you will smoke him mate, he is quite a lump though and seems do have a good tank in him.

Any changes going to made to training now its at heavyweight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> What's the date? Might see if a few of the lads are up for it


Dec 14th mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Fcuking cracking news mate, really pleased for you!
> 
> 'The Love Bug' seems like the jolliest MMA fighter I have ever seen :laugh:
> 
> ...


Yeah mate he seems like a good guy lol, yeah his cardio is good so the only thing i havnt seen is his ground game, theres also something ive seen that he does in every fight that i could jump on for the win but anyone could see this so i wont say it lol.

Just some strength stuff mate like rack pulls etc. but im also gonna work on my speed still with the agility ladder and plyo's..speed kills !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wasp said:


> You got any tips for someone who wants to have a good bash at amature? I have a rough Idea of what in store for me and have a session next week at a real good gym (Sweat box in Bristol) just to see if it's something I actually want to do.


You'll know more when you go to your 1st session next week mate ! If youve never done any grappling before then it will take a while before your a good enough level to fight


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate he seems like a good guy lol, yeah his cardio is good so the only thing i havnt seen is his ground game, theres also something ive seen that he does in every fight that i could jump on for the win but anyone could see this so i wont say it lol.
> 
> Just some strength stuff mate like rack pulls etc. but im also gonna work on my speed still with the agility ladder and plyo's..speed kills !


Yeah not much in those two fights of him on the ground apart from when he had that blokes back in his first fight, could see him arching his back to try and get the choke so doesn't seem like a bum on the ground.

My first thought when I saw the fights would be to Cro Cop him what with them hands being low as fcuk but wouldnt fancy having him on top of me, especially if I was giving away a few stone.

Would you be confident enough on the ground to have a big cnut on top of you?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Yeah not much in those two fights of him on the ground apart from when he had that blokes back in his first fight, could see him arching his back to try and get the choke so doesn't seem like a bum on the ground.
> 
> My first thought when I saw the fights would be to Cro Cop him what with them hands being low as fcuk but wouldnt fancy having him on top of me, especially if I was giving away a few stone.
> 
> Would you be confident enough on the ground to have a big cnut on top of you?


Yeah mate my bjj is good and i always work from my back


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate my bjj is good and i always work from my back


Ahh thats good then so you wont be uncomfortable in any area, cannot wait for the day when I can get someone my own size off me from my back let alone someone bigger.

Would love to come up and see you claim the belt for team for team darkness.:laugh:

Maybe me and @tamara will car share and give you some welsh support!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Ahh thats good then so you wont be uncomfortable in any area, cannot wait for the day when I can get someone my own size off me from my back let alone someone bigger.
> 
> Would love to come up and see you claim the belt for team for team darkness.:laugh:
> 
> Maybe me and @tamara will car share and give you some welsh support!


Haha cheers mate !

Lol yeah that would be cool bro :thumbup1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Ahh thats good then so you wont be uncomfortable in any area, cannot wait for the day when I can get someone my own size off me from my back let alone someone bigger.
> 
> Would love to come up and see you claim the belt for team for team darkness.:laugh:
> 
> Maybe me and @tamara will car share and give you some welsh support!


Where we off en? I'll come for a drive, I'll make a cd.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great news to read of this up and coming fight Jon!!! Guy seems so high on happy pills he seems to be able to take a hit and go the rounds so maybe go down the technical route catch him out get him into some weird and wonderfull mma hold and submit him??? All else fails Karate Kid crane kick with some kata's lol. Really hope this works out mate hats off to you for having the balls to do this especially at such short notice


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Great news to read of this up and coming fight Jon!!! Guy seems so high on happy pills he seems to be able to take a hit and go the rounds so maybe go down the technical route catch him out get him into some weird and wonderfull mma hold and submit him??? All else fails Karate Kid crane kick with some kata's lol. Really hope this works out mate hats off to you for having the balls to do this especially at such short notice


Thanks mate ! Yeah mate he's a big strong brawler type but ive been a martial artist my whole life and im too technical, he wont take this away from me ! He always says about family coming first to him and stuff, well to me this comes first over anything. I'd die in there to win and i know he couldnt say the same !


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Thanks mate ! Yeah mate he's a big strong brawler type but ive been a martial artist my whole life and im too technical, he wont take this away from me ! He always says about family coming first to him and stuff, well to me this comes first over anything. I'd die in there to win and i know he couldnt say the same !


Your hungrier and that plus your technicality will give you the edge and win


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Your hungrier and that plus your technicality will give you the edge and win


Exactly mate ! He's gonna be bigger and stronger than me but then again so was the 1st guy i beat lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fortune does indeed favour the brave Jon-Kent, and you are brave in heart........rarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh......breathe breathe breathe....that was my tiger roar by the way......


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

tamara said:


> Where we off en? I'll come for a drive, I'll make a cd.


Go see Mr Aldridge become Heavyweight Champ in London.

Making a cd is standard procedure for a drive, respect levels for you have bumped up a bit. :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Fortune does indeed favour the brave Jon-Kent, and you are brave in heart........rarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh......breathe breathe breathe....that was my tiger roar by the way......


 :lol: thanks flubs....very good roar


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

When is it? I would come if you drove, go in halvers for petrol like.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, just saw the first fight and thought to myself why the flailing hands all over the place?

I mean, he exposes his chin a lot.

On the first fight dude gave him his back, after he let him get a full mount on him, he looked better standing up (his opponent), but he did not block his leg kicks, and way just overpowered him.

Cant tell if he was hanging on to him to save air, or just tie him up.

Second fight He crowds his opponent and also looks susceptible to a nice front kick, he sure does not like to cover up too much.

His fighter looks sloppy but has a guild build, but the hands kind of flail away.

Cooks hands are just down, not protecting much at all, Sherman is throwing wild hooks/haymakers and he is not even looking.

Cook looked out of shape, and did not protect himself, from head shots, nor leg kicks, and he gassed out bad.

He did look like he actually was not ready for this fight.

Herbie looks like he would be susceptible to some foot stomps when he clinches, some front kicks to the mid section, and some quick jabs to the face as his guard is down.

He looks like he does have cardio tough but clinches too much.

Can you be sure to film this next one in high def?

My hero


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, just saw the first fight and thought to myself why the flailing hands all over the place?
> 
> I mean, he exposes his chin a lot.
> 
> ...


Spot on judgement there mate !! My thoughts exactly on him !

Haha i dont film them mate they film it for the dvd, then i record the dvd playing then upload it, will look into a way of getting a better upload !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jon-kent said:


> Spot on judgement there mate !! My thoughts exactly on him !
> 
> Haha i dont film them mate they film it for the dvd, then i record the dvd playing then upload it, will look into a way of getting a better upload !


Been a fan of MMA for years, took judo growing up, competed a couple of times, won some, lost one, then never went any farther.

When the UFC first started I was an avid fan.

It is not hard to read a fight, I always put myself in there in my mind when watching.

One thing I noticed about your last fight when dude was on the ground, he had turned some into you and you where hooking him into the face, your hand did not miss, and all were right on the mark.

That shows experience, not like those other dudes throwing the hail Marry type throws in those last fights of your next opponent.

I would also suggest you watch his fights again, and put yourself against him while you watch and look for holes.

Once you face him it is like you have spared with him, and I mean stand up and shadow fight him.

I say a nice heavy front kick to his gut, and he will give you some respect, get him on his back, that extra weight will not work in his favor, especially if you are sitting on top of him.

none of his fight he was on his back, that might be unfamiliar territory for him.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Been a fan of MMA for years, took judo growing up, competed a couple of times, won some, lost one, then never went any farther.
> 
> When the UFC first started I was an avid fan.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate i do alot of visualisation anyway for fights, yeah mate im curious to see if being on his back is his weak spot ! Im hoping he'll be like a turtle lol. But yeah im gonna open up strong to get his respect.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hes a big guy mate. are you not concerned about the weight difference. i imagine hes pretty strong although his fighting is weak. that one opponent was pretty poor (pale white guy).

im nervous lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

tamara said:


> When is it? I would come if you drove, go in halvers for petrol like.


Swing by Portsmouth on the way through and grab me?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hes a big guy mate. are you not concerned about the weight difference. i imagine hes pretty strong although his fighting is weak. that one opponent was pretty poor (pale white guy).
> 
> im nervous lol


No mate im not concerned, im confident in my skills and that i can beat him.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No mate im not concerned, im confident in my skills and that i can beat him.


ye you are a much better fighter mate. will be interesting to see how u handle a bigger guy.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Swing by Portsmouth on the way through and grab me?


Is that on the way to London from Wales? It's Saturday the 14th December. Silver tickets are £40 something my friend wants to come. There's a hotel right by the troxy. I'd have to have a room to myself obviously, I wouldn't be able to have a poo otherwise and that would give me a bad belly.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

tamara said:


> Is that on the way to London from Wales? It's Saturday the 14th December. Silver tickets are £40 something my friend wants to come. There's a hotel right by the troxy. I'd have to have a room to myself obviously, I wouldn't be able to have a poo otherwise and that would give me a bad belly.


Sort of, maybe an hour or 2 out the way?

Anyway I didnt think girls poo'd?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

tamara said:


> When is it? I would come if you drove, go in halvers for petrol like.


Im up for it like, bet the hotels close by get booked up quick as fcuk.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tamara said:


> Is that on the way to London from Wales? It's Saturday the 14th December. Silver tickets are £40 something my friend wants to come. There's a hotel right by the troxy. I'd have to have a room to myself obviously, I wouldn't be able to have a poo otherwise and that would give me a bad belly.


I know so many women that can not poo around others.

Knew a lady at work that waited till she got home from work before she would poo, at work she would hold it all day till she got home.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

A few people know that ive had a hand injury from years ago, well last night i broke it completly and my 3rd knuckle dropped right down into my hand :sad:

Out for at least 3-4 weeks, fights off, no belt for me :sad:. Fcuking gutted

Left side is my left hand, right side is my new right hand without a 3rd knuckle.










:sad:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed mate! That's a crazy pic man! What can be done about that?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Subbed mate! That's a crazy pic man! What can be done about that?


Subbed a bit too late mate lol, its strapped to my other fingers to keep it in the same place at the mo, gotta see what they think in a day or so as its already healed a bit weird from the injury years ago.

Just pain killers and strapped at the mo :sad:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Subbed a bit too late mate lol, its strapped to my other fingers to keep it in the same place at the mo, gotta see what they think in a day or so as its already healed a bit weird from the injury years ago.
> 
> Just pain killers and strapped at the mo :sad:


Haha, better now that never mate 

Sounds and looks bad, hope you get something sorted with that. Canny be having that when your life is mma!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, better now that never mate
> 
> Sounds and looks bad, hope you get something sorted with that. Canny be having that when your life is mma!


Haha yeah cheers mate :thumbup1:

I know mate its fcuking **** :sad:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh my, that don't look good.

How did you do it?

I know you wrap and tape, and use gloves for protection but that looks like you punched a solid object using some form of pronated punch, or possibly a hook.

Aw man, gutted, I really wanted to watch your fight and see you go pro.

I doubt it will heal in a month, bone takes 6 weeks, and your training will suffer.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> A few people know that ive had a hand injury from years ago, well last night i broke it completly and my 3rd knuckle dropped right down into my hand :sad:
> 
> Out for at least 3-4 weeks, fights off, no belt for me :sad:. Fcuking gutted
> 
> ...


You literally are part ape aren't you? Ive never seen such hairy hands?!?!?!?! :lol:

On a serious note that is proper sh1t news mate and it looks really bad....I mean....I cant even see the knuckle!!! These things happen for a reason though mate, once its healed which wont be long you can enjoy xmas and start planning the next fight.

Out of interest did the injury occur from you punching a wall after looking at a picture of me and thinking........."i'll never be able to look like that"? :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> You literally are part ape aren't you? Ive never seen such hairy hands?!?!?!?! :lol:
> 
> On a serious note that is proper sh1t news mate and it looks really bad....I mean....I cant even see the knuckle!!! These things happen for a reason though mate, once its healed which wont be long you can enjoy xmas and start planning the next fight.
> 
> Out of interest did the injury occur from you punching a wall after looking at a picture of me and thinking........."i'll never be able to look like that"? :lol:


Cheers mate :lol:

Yeah its right in there lol, have to wait and see what they say. Gonna use this time to drop to middleweight and look like a queer like you


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate :lol:
> 
> Yeah its right in there lol, have to wait and see what they say. Gonna use this time to drop to middleweight and look like a queer like you


 :lol: with that sort of talk I will drop you like a middleweight you queer :gun_bandana:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Oh my, that don't look good.
> 
> How did you do it?
> 
> ...


I threw a uppercut mate, he covered up and it hit the point of his elbow ! :sad:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mg: :no:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

:crying:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: with that sort of talk I will drop you like a middleweight you queer :gun_bandana:


If you even drop me in a dream you better wake up and apologise


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> :crying:


Pretty much my feelings at the moment mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> If you even drop me in a dream you better wake up and apologise


Hahahaha no need because you would be waking up from my windmill haymakers! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Unlucky mate

I've seen some fuked knuckles before but I've neva actually seen 1 disappear.

Shame it wont grow back but a deformed hand looks hard


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Pretty much my feelings at the moment mate


Embrace me Jon, look for the silver lining mate , always something good comes of something that seems bad


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Man bear!

Zak going to say a prayer and light a candle for you at mosque. I've chosen to light a fart in your honour.

Dem audax gainz are going to make it too thick to grip comfortably with that hand. You know where Resten is mate.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> Man bear!
> 
> Zak going to say a prayer and light a candle for you at mosque. I've chosen to light a fart in your honour.
> 
> Dem audax gainz are going to make it too thick to grip comfortably with that hand. You know where Resten is mate.


I'm praying for to many lost souls this week , but I'll push Jon to the top cause he's mandem

:innocent:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Heath

Couldnt reply coz ur inbox is full !!!

Page before should answer your question though lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @Heath
> 
> Couldnt reply coz ur inbox is full !!!
> 
> Page before should answer your question though lol


Don't worry I am not popular just too lazy to delete messages lol.

Gutted to see the fights off mate, did you get Zackery to try some Mr Miyagi sh!t on it? :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Heath said:


> Don't worry I am not popular just too lazy to delete messages lol.
> 
> Gutted to see the fights off mate, did you get Zackery to try some Mr Miyagi sh!t on it? :laugh:


Nah mate he just wanted to blow it up lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is there a fix for it, are you going to have it operated on so it will be stronger in the future?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Is there a fix for it, are you going to have it operated on so it will be stronger in the future?


I heard he's getting it replaced with a cyborg hand


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

resten said:


> I heard he's getting it replaced with a cyborg hand


I fear what he'd use it for :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Heath said:


> I fear what he'd use it for :whistling:


"It's not me, it's the hand!"


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Is there a fix for it, are you going to have it operated on so it will be stronger in the future?


Dont think they can bring the knuckle back up mate, was a clean line break so all theyve done is splint it with my little finger next to it so it heals straight


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Never mate thats a nasty one! Couple years ago my mate punched a tree as hard as he could, That was pretty nasty too he had to have several ops for it but nowadays its alright.. had a few scraps since and it seems alright now, hope yours heals well mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Never mate thats a nasty one! Couple years ago my mate punched a tree as hard as he could, That was pretty nasty too he had to have several ops for it but nowadays its alright.. had a few scraps since and it seems alright now, hope yours heals well mate!


Hahaha cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh **** that looks brutal mate get well soon <3


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha cheers mate :thumbup1:


Not half as bad as yours but i done this to mine a few years back lol



****e pic tho.. thing came up like a golf ball


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Not half as bad as yours but i done this to mine a few years back lol
> 
> View attachment 140253
> 
> ...


Haha that looks wicked mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh **** that looks brutal mate get well soon <3


Cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha that looks wicked mate :lol:


Top example why you should hit people on the chin and not on the back of the dome lmao!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Top example why you should hit people on the chin and not on the back of the dome lmao!


 :lol: or just kick em in the head mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jon, what would happen if you pulled on that finger, would the knuckle come fwd some?

Any pics today?

I bet it has pretty colors now?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: or just kick em in the head mate


Ahh fcuk looks bad mate!

Was hoping to see you sink a knuckle into Herbie not into your hand :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Ahh fcuk looks bad mate!
> 
> Was hoping to see you sink a knuckle into Herbie not into your hand :laugh:


I know mate :sad:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gutted for you Jon I really am, I was looking forward to you getting that belt (not as much as you ofc) hey ho your still young strong and hungry no need to comit hari kari yet. Im sure another oppertunity will come up for you, just stay on that path to belt ownership as much as you can whilst injured!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Gutted for you Jon I really am, I was looking forward to you getting that belt (not as much as you ofc) hey ho your still young strong and hungry no need to comit hari kari yet. Im sure another oppertunity will come up for you, just stay on that path to belt ownership as much as you can whilst injured!!!


 :lol:

Cheers bro i will ! Went for a run last night


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah sh!t mate. Gutted for you 

All the best for getting it sorted, genuinely mean that :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ah sh!t mate. Gutted for you
> 
> All the best for getting it sorted, genuinely mean that :thumbup1:


Cheers mate thanks :thumbup1:

On the plus side i can do more Vlogs now


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate thanks :thumbup1:
> 
> On the plus side i can do more Vlogs now


Dem video gainz! :lol:

On a lighter note.... Has resten been a bad boy?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Dem video gainz! :lol:
> 
> On a lighter note.... Has resten been a bad boy?!


Your favourite type of gainz mate 

Yeah course he has mate, trolling sponsors apparently :lol: who would have thought !!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Your favourite type of gainz mate
> 
> Yeah course he has mate, trolling sponsors apparently :lol: who would have thought !!!


How longs he in the hole this time? :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Your favourite type of gainz mate
> 
> Yeah course he has mate, trolling sponsors apparently :lol: who would have thought !!!


Lol yeah bizarre! He didn't hate MF at all :lol:

If you're paying to be here and someone starts cvnting off your business it's only a matter of time before the inevitable happens!

Dis ain't no Facebook ting! :lol:

I will miss you resten.....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Posh boys dont know when to shut up. Its like the upperty **** has no filter system.

Means well but you're not guna win against a sponsor no matter how right you are


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Heath said:


> How longs he in the hole this time? :lol:


Back on the 21st mate :lol:

He must have a private room in the hole by now ! He gets banned more than @Mish !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol yeah bizarre! He didn't hate MF at all :lol:
> 
> If you're paying to be here and someone starts cvnting off your business it's only a matter of time before the inevitable happens!
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Posh trading degree's dont beat £££££££££


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Fvck. Caught this one late. That is a wounder Jon. Get some Tramadol off the docs you won't feel a thing.You don't get the satisfaction now of battering Tank Abbott. Hope you heal up good mate, suppose once you feel like it you can still shadow box and work on footwork etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Aww sorry to hear that Jon, gutted for you!

Hope it heals quickly


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Aww sorry to hear that Jon, gutted for you!
> 
> Hope it heals quickly


Thanks Jo


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Thoughts..?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a couple of untrained guys scrapping outside of Yates.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Thoughts..?


Terrible


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

THANK FUK IM DEAD ON AND NEVER BE A D1CK ON HERE GUYS AND GALS:whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Thoughts..?


I didn't know Jon was 53 :rolleye:

Must be all dem dark gainz, hides it well


----------

